# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CanardPC sur Arret Sur Images

## Pollux568

Bonjour à tous,

Vous connaissez peut-être Arrêt Sur Images, une émission diffusé à une époque sur France 5, maintenant sur la chaine je ne sais plus combien de Free, et surtout qui fait un site internet. Ils s'intéressent globalement au monde du journalisme et des médias.
La dernière émission est consacrée au journalisme dans les jeux vidéos, suite à l'affaire du "Doritosgate" (que j'ai eu du mal à comprendre, d'ailleurs). Avec comme invités un bloggueur sur Gameblog, un rédacteur de Gamekult, un chroniqueur de jeuxvideo.com (Usul, si vous connaissez) et le rédac'chef de CanardPC, le fameux Ivan Le Fou  ::): 
L'émission peut être visionnée ici : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5418 (accès payant, mais c'est pas cher, 15 ou 25 €/an pour un contenu régulier, de qualité et sans pub).

Le thème de l'émission, c'est la possible influence ou pression que peuvent subir des journalistes lorsqu'ils chroniquent des jeux, que ce soit conscient (invitation à une démonstration d'un jeu par un éditeur), plus subtil (l'envoi "gratuit" de jeux), ou carrément malhonnête (jeu envoyé par un éditeur pour être chroniqué, mais avec obligation contractuelle d'avoir une note supérieure à telle valeur pour pouvoir être publié en avant-première).

A propos de cette émission, je trouve qu'elle est malheureusement un peu trop centrée sur le mec de gameblog qui me parait être en plein conflit d'intérêt, en travaillant à la fois pour son site et pour des éditeurs. De son côté, CanardPC s'en sort assez bien, avec une faible part de publicité et un système de publication qui ne fait pas la "course à l'exclusivité" comme la plupart des sites internet. Et on a même les nombres de vente moyens de CanardPC (j'avais vu la question il y a quelques news).

Bref, beaucoup de choses abordées, très intéressantes !

----------


## Chocolouf

Sauf que, comme il le précise, Ivan Le Fou n'est pas le rédacteur en chef de CPC.

----------


## abelthorne

Et pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés à ASI, l'émission est en accès gratuit pendant 24 heures.

----------


## WeeSKee

Après avoir regardé, fier d'être un Canard! Je connaissais très peu ce milieu journalistique JV, j'ai appris plein de choses!

----------


## Dazou

Emission sympathique mais sans plus. Mission accompli pour l'autre bouffon qui a bien pourri le débat comme il le voulait en monopolisant la parole. Il s'est bien mis dedans également. Pour un ménestrel il a pas beaucoup de charisme quand même. C'est un comble (je connaissais pas le bonhomme avant l'émission). Marrant de voir qu'on lui chie dessus sur le forum de son site.

On peut regretter le peu de prise de parole d'Ivan mais putain je le comprend en même temps. Au final un verbe rare, juste et précis. C'est la classe.

Usul un peu trop dans son personnage, son rythme ne collant pas à celui du débat. Mais il semblait lui aussi bien gaver et démotiver par l'autre gugus.

Bon voilà, au final j'ai craqué me suis pris un abo d'un an à ASI. Alors ils ont intérêt à faire le match retour. Ils peuvent inviter Claire Gallois qui à beaucoup de choses "très intéressantes" à dire.

----------


## abelthorne

> (je connaissais pas le bonhomme avant l'émission)


Si tu lisais un peu la presse vidéo-ludique il y a une quinzaine d'années, il faisait partie de l'équipe de Joypad sous le pseudo Gollum.

----------


## Dazou

J'ai dû acheter mon dernier Joypad en 1993 ou 1994. Son pseudo ne me dit rien. Définitivement je ne connaissais pas le bonhomme.

----------


## Argelle

Ivan le fou fait un peu penser aux brefs passages des rédacteurs du canard enchaîné sur les médias : rares, discrets et frustrants. Clairement pas la catégorie "people"  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

T'as l'impression qu'il a des choses intéressantes à dire mais qu'il refuse de jouer le missionnaire, du coup on passe un peu à coté du débat. Sans doute aussi que l’émission a été un peu trop centré sur les sites d'info et pas assez sur la presse papier. 
Et y'a de quoi s'interroger sur la pertinence d'inviter Usul (sans doute invité suite à son "papier" sur le milieu). Il me semble assez loin de la rédaction de jv.com pour vraiment pouvoir les représenter et il ne fait pas vraiment dans l'actu ou l'info.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Au final il n'y en qu'un qui passe pour un blaireau dans cette émission.

----------


## tsoalf

Quel plaisir que cette émission soit en vidéo, car voir les petits sourires d'Ivan et des autres quand Julien C monopolise la parole avec la main sur le coeur en gesticulant dans tous les sens, ça n'a pas de prix  ::P:  (5/5 !!!)
Ah si, un euro et tant pis si c'est gratuit maintenant pour 24 heures. 
En tout cas , Ivan a géré grave et je suis beaucoup plus fier d'être abonné CPC.
Au lieu de faire de l'ombre à Poischich, je trouve que l'attitude de Julien C. de se mettre sous les projecteurs l'a plus grillé qu'autre chose.
Juste un petit regret, Gamekult aurait dû envoyer Dr Chocapic, car même s'il n'a pas un caractère que je supporte pas des masses, ça m'aurait fait sortir les chips (doritos) pour voir pas les "pics" mais les "lances" qu'il aurait lancées à Julien C. quand celui ci monopolise le débat pour s'auto promouvoir  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

Je trouve l'émission un peu bancale. Que le sujet soit vulgarisé, pas de soucis. Par contre, un poil plus de recherche de la part de nos présentateurs auraient pas fait de mal pour recentrer un peu, perdre moins de temps sur une broutille comme l'unboxing ou fermer le clapet au père JC de temps à autres. Je connais pas asi de manière générale mais ça m'a pas donné envie d'approfondir le sujet. Et je suis pas franchement d'accord avec boulon... Pour rappel :



> Mais, le fait que l'équipe d'AsI laisse Chièze monopoliser la parole, que les plans de coupe interviennent aux meilleurs moments pour souligner le désespoir ou le ras le bol d'Ivan, de Gamekult ou d'Usul... Vous avez pas l'impression que c'est mille fois plus parlant qu'un débat au temps de parole parfaitement équilibré.


C'est peut être parlant pour les gens qui utilisent leurs cerveaux ou ceux qui suivent asi mais reste que le bagou, c'est un truc qu'on devrait pas sous-estimer. Si le Julien à bien une qualité, c'est celle là. Et avec le nombre de casseroles qu'il traine, c'est quand même dommage qu'il puisse encore passer pour un chevalier blanc.
A coté, Poischich, il est droit mais il a plus de mal à s'exprimer et c'est franchement dommage. Quand je vois que le journaliste d'asi n'a pas compris son explication sur le fait que GK veut écrire sur tout ce qui concerne le jeu vidéo hors presse, je ne peux m'empêcher de trouver ça franchement dommage. Puis il est tout en retenu : a peine qu'il lâche un nom qu'il le regrette déjà face à l'autre qui saute dedans à pieds joint pour le confondre et un spectateur visiblement incapable de réorienter le tout...

----------


## Tiri

J'ai tenu peut-être 5-10 min avant de zapper volontairement la plupart des commentaires de Julien C.
Je pense un peu comme Euklif: tout le monde se marre de le voir dire que des âneries, mais au final, pour quelqu'un qui n'y connaît pas grand chose, c'est lui qui a parlé le plus sans qu'on ne lui dise clairement d'arrêter de dire des conneries, donc il doit avoir un peu raison.

Autant ça ne me dérange pas de laisser quelqu'un se ridiculiser comme ça, mais si c'est au final pour monopoliser un temps de parole où des choses réellement intéressantes pourraient être dites, autant le faire taire.

----------


## Izual

Pour ceux qui ont raté la discussion de plusieurs pages sur CPC (mais sur un autre topic que celui-là, et plus tôt...), voyez à partir d'ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/49...=1#post6117632

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

J'ai aussi apprécié les intervention d'Ivan. Peu nombreuses, mais toujours justes et précises. Et drôle : "mais alors, t'es un héros" !  ::lol:: 

Ce qui est juste dommage, ce que cela ne change rien pour le grand public. JC en ressort comme d'habitude lustré comme chez Drucker, grâce à ses talents d'orateur.

Poischich avait de quoi bien l'allumer mais on a senti une réelle retenue... Dommage.

----------


## JPKoffe

Gueguerre GK/GB avec au milieu le pauvre Ivan.

----------


## CHINO

Euhhhhh... ca se voit que vous avez pas lu les commentaires du forum arrêt sur image où même pour les gens qui n'y connaissent rien JC est passé pour quelqu'un d'antipathique, égocentrique et qui n'arrêtait pas de monopoliser la parole. Finalement je trouve qu'il s'en sort très très mal. Finalement plus il parlait, plus il s'enfonçait et en plus, plus il agaçait ses contradicteurs et même on sentait DS agacé sur la fin.

Et puis il faut pas oublier que JC lui est passé par la case télé et que donc encore heureux qu'il ait l'éloquence et tout et tout pour s'exprimer mais là c'est passé pour de l'arrogance. Pour moi il s'est complètement loupé et finalement l'allumer n'aurait servit a rien car ca aurait été passé comme de l'agressivité et JC, vu qu'il est bon , il aurait voulu se faire passer pour la victime... Là y a pas eu de "clash" violent mais finalement un naufrage tout le long de l'émission où chaque fois où il s'exprimait il se sabordait tout seul. Ivan a eu juste a dire les choses qui faut surtout a la fin et emballé c'était pesé...

----------


## Elian

5 minutes et ce guignol bardé de gel me sort déjà par les trous de nez. Il est fort.

----------


## Bah

Ca parle pas mal ici du fait que machin a trop monopolisé la parole et a, du coup, passé pour un con, avec parfois l'argument que ça l'a desservi. Perso si je regarde une émission comme ça, c'est pas pour juger un type ou son site, c'est pour en apprendre plus sur les pratiques. Pour moi Schneiderman n'a pas fait son boulot d'animateur. Il ne savait pas du tout de quoi il parlait et il n'arrivait pas à cadrer ses intervenants. Résultat : peut-être que l'autre tache a passé pour une tanche, mais ce fût au détriment du contenu. En le cadrant mieux, le discussion aurait pu être plus complète et avoir un vrai fil rouge. Là ça part à gauche à droite au petit bonheur. Bref, gros manque de cadre.

----------


## gripoil

Moi j'suis surtout étonné que DS n'ai pas plus fait le rapprochement avec les medias traditionnel. Le gonze c'est un peu le Franz Olivier Giesberg du jeu vidéo quoi.
Ensuite c'est bien beau de lutter contre toute cette merde en donnant l'exemple. Mais ça a jamais servit à rien, l'exemple personne le suit, au contraire tout l'monde pisse bien dessus.
Je trouve aussi assez affligeant cet argument qui prône la non importance du JV. C'est pas tant le fait de dire que le JV c'est superficiel, c'est plus cette façon de dire "Ah oui mais arrêt sur images vous c'est la politique, l'ump, les reporters de guerre". On fou tout dans l'même sac ça veut rien dire.
J'espère qu'il fera bon usage de son abonnement si DS pratique toujours l'abonnement automatique de ses invités. Ca lui décrassera peut être un peu le cerveau.

----------


## Nasma

http://www.gameblog.fr/forum/topic/1..._hl__%20julien

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Pas mieux. (edit : se réfère au message de Bah)
À la base le sujet était quand même censé porter sur l'indépendance (ou non) des journalistes du JV et les pratiques du milieu.
Alors okay l'ami JC est bien passé pour un personnage imbu de sa personne et de son site et la réalisation a effectué des supers plans de coupe pour montrer l'exaspération des autres intervenants et l'inimitié sous-jacente entre eux et le mec de gameblog. Et ? On est censé en ressortir quoi comme information nous ?

Sur 1h40 d'émission, environ 10 minutes ont du traiter du sujet initial.

Qu'il y ait volonté de la part de la majorité des intervenants de ne pas déballer tout ce qui se passe en coulisses sur la voie publique c'est très bien, mais du coup quel est l'intérêt de participer à un tel débat ?
À part "oui il existe de telles pratiques mais pas chez nous", on a pas appris grand chose.

Allez si quand même, je retiens de cette émission la recette cachée de Metacritic/score et les causes probables de la mise en liquidation de Mer7.
Le reste c'est 1 heure de "Moi je" de Chièze et des banalités du style "si t'as pas de connections avec le milieu tu ne pourras rien faire d'autre que des tests de jeux le jour de leur sortie" ou "tester un jeu dans un hôtel 5 étoiles payé par l'éditeur c'est pas de l'indépendance".
Wouah merci.

D'ailleurs pour revenir à Chièze, le personnage m'a fortement irrité et m'a convaincu de ne jamais aller visiter son site de daube (sans dec' ne pas savoir si ses rédacteurs ont ou n'ont pas une carte de presse je trouve ça assez exceptionnel), ceci dit je pense qu'il est quand même sincère dans ce qu'il croit. Je peux comprendre qu'on puisse se considérer d'assez bonne foi pour aller tester objectivement un jeu dans ces conditions (ce que soulignait à juste titre et mieux que moi Usul).
Ceci dit ce qui moi me choquerait le plus dans ces conditions ce n'est pas tant l'objectivité du testeur mais plus les conditions dans lesquelles le test est réalisé. Torcher un jeu en 48 heures et tester le multi en lan avec 10 journalistes.. voilà quoi.

Au final rien de bien intéressant à retirer de cette émission si ce n'est qu'il y a des magouilles (lesquelles ?) et que personne n'aime (apparemment à raison) JulienC et son site.

Une petite question pour finir :
Ivan a souligné que CPC avait tenté de virer les notes de leurs tests mais que les lecteurs s'y étaient opposés et que donc ils étaient plutôt contre mais que c'était là pour les lecteurs.
Il m'avait pourtant semblé avoir lu sur ce forum d'une part que les notes étaient là pour les éditeurs/développeurs (afin qu'ils puissent jauger rapidement et facilement ce que le journal pensait de leur jeu) et d'autre part que la rédac' travaillait pour elle et pas en fonction de ce que les lecteurs attendaient d'eux. Aurais-je mal lu/compris ?

----------


## Nattefrost

Ha quand même, les lecteurs de gameblog sont relativement lucides quant à J.Chieze, et même un modérateur, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Cultiste

Je m'excuse par avance, mais j'ai fait un arrêt sur image qui résume assez bien l'émission.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Mise en abîme  ::o:  !

----------


## MrBoutade

> Je m'excuse par avance, mais j'ai fait un arrêt sur image qui résume assez bien l'émission. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7c8...a9ef6ec7fa.jpg

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le meilleur moment : Ivan à Julien : "Ah mais t'es un héros alors..." .
A partir de 1:23, le bon mot d'Ivan à 1:26:11.

----------


## Anon26492

Quelqu'un peut faire un montage avec uniquement les interventions sur CPC ?

----------


## Nazedaq

La plus belle image de cette émission, c'est ça:

- Schneidermann: Mais vous Julien vous n'arrêtez plus de faire votre pub. Y'en a un ici qui ne fait aucune pub rien, et pourtant il vend 20.000 mag par quinzaine.

----------


## M0zArT

Ivan n'a pas assez parlé et j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu 1h42 sur un sujet qui m'intéresse vachement.
Dommage, car même le mec de GK et Usul donnent souvent leur point de vue.. Manque de cadre du présentateur ou Ivan qui ne veut pas participer (à ce moment là pourquoi avoir accepté l'invitation à l'émission) ?
Vraiment dommage, un beau gâchis..

Et pour le mec de GB il a l'air de bonne foi mais bon pas la peine de monopoliser la parole pendant 1h15...

----------


## Nazedaq

> Vraiment dommage, un beau gâchis..


C'est marrant je me disais exactement le contraire. 1h40 d'émission dont 1h20 de paroles inutiles et soporifiques, je trouve qu'Ivan a dit l'essentiel, à savoir _"nous sommes orientés PC (contrairement aux autres), notre public est différent, nous avons une grande gueule et l'affichons, nous avons nos fidèles et ne nous prostituons pas pour en avoir davantage"._
Là je traduis hein...c'est plus diplomatique en vrai.

Seul GK l'a bien compris et le dit à un moment, _"nous sommes souvent un peu jaloux de la liberté de CPC"_

----------


## Zorglomme

Ahah putain le mec de GB est insupportable, il nous sert le bullshit que servent tous les journalistes compromis, c'est brillant  ::cry:: 
Sinon dommage en effet qu'Ivan ne parle pas plus, mais on a quelques chiffres sur CPC, et son petit sourire narquois traduit bien son mépris pour misteur JC.  :^_^:  J'aime bien les divers passages où le gars de GK semble vraiment répugné qu'on puisse comparer son site à GB.

Edit : à noter qu'on peut aussi télédownloader l'émission gratuitement pendant 24h, pour ceux qui voudraient éventuellement faire des montages.

----------


## Saito Gray

Je regrette vraiment que l'on ait pas mis l'affaire heavy rain sous le nez de GameBlog. C'est petit, gratuit, mais j’aurais bien aimé le voir essayer de justifier ça.
Sinon, comme les autres, JC prend trop la parole, j’aurais aimé entendre un peu plus Usul voir Ivan, mais surtout approfondir la chose.
D'autant plus que le présentateur met un sujet intéressant en avant : pourquoi il n'y a pas de journaliste d'investigation dans le domaine des jeux vidéo. J'aimerai beaucoup en apprendre plus sur l'envers du décor même si ça s'éloigne vachement du sujet initial...

Mais j'ai quand même bien rigolé à voir toutes les têtes désespérées des gens quand JC sortait énormité sur énormité. Globalement c'était fun, à défaut d'être super passionnant.

----------


## mescalin

> ceci dit je pense qu'il est quand même sincère dans ce qu'il croit.


Comme Hitler.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> JC prend trop la parole, j’aurais aimé entendre un peu plus Usul voir Ivan, mais surtout approfondir la chose.


Julien Chièze a plus l'habitude d'un plateau télé qu'Ivan.

----------


## Bah

> Julien Chièze a plus l'habitude d'un plateau télé qu'Ivan.


A partir du moment où l'animateur fait son boulot, ça doit pas rentrer en ligne de compte. Mais comme Schneidermann est aux fraises sur le sujet et qu'il se laisse complètement dicter le rythme par le mec de GB ça passe pas. La responsabilité de l'inanité d'une grosse partie du débat est complètement à la charge de Scheidermann. Le mec de GB fait son taff, noie le poisson et vend son bousin. L'animateur doit mieux le relancer, il doit gérer le débat et surtout utiliser les autres intervenants pour faire vivre le discussion. Là il se fait sans cesse déborder par Chièze et du coup ça noie complètement le propos. L’impression que j'en ai eu c'est que DS est à côté de la plaque. Pour moi la plus belle illustration en est les 2-3 fois où il dit au mec de GK : "mais vous aviez dit que vous parliez pas des à-côté du JV", alors que dès la 5ème minute le mec a expliqué qu'ils ne parlaient pas de la presse JV et non du contexte de production du JV. J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y a eu très peu de préparation du côté d'ASI.

----------


## Snydlock

> La plus belle image de cette émission, c'est ça:
> 
> - Schneidermann: Mais vous Julien vous n'arrêtez plus de faire votre pub. Y'en a un ici qui ne fait aucune pub rien, et pourtant il vend 20.000 mag par quinzaine.


Un grand moment, surtout quand JulienC bave sur les chiffres. _"20 000 tout les 15 jours ? Mais ça fait 40 000 par mois."_  ::o: 
J'ai quand même retenu d'autres images.
Ivan, quand JulienC ose se mettre au même niveau que CPC dans l'approche qu'ils ont du JV :

 ::P: 
Encore Ivan, compatissant quand le présentateur confond Gamekult et Gameblog :

 ::cry::

----------


## Cultiste

C'est vrai que ça a dû faire mal à son petit cœur cette confusion de noms  ::cry::

----------


## deathdigger

Ivan a soulevé le plus gros lièvre de l'émission : regarderz les actionnaires des sites de JV (et j'ai envie de dire de la presse en général).
Sinon, Poischich ne sait vraiment pas s'exprimer, déjà à l'époque où je matais les émissions de GK, ça m’horripilait, et c'est bien dommage car il est plutôt bon le pépère.

----------


## Triz'

> Je regrette vraiment que l'on ait pas mis l'affaire heavy rain sous le nez de GameBlog.


Je pourrais avoir des détails, je l'ai raté celle là...

Sinon, j'ai pas vu évoqué l'envoi des version avant tout le monde en échange d'un 9/10 mini. Je l'ai fantasmé celle-là aussi ?

----------


## Proteins

J'en suis à 1h15min. C'est dommage, ça aurait pu être intéressant. Mais comme le dit _Bah_ sur la page précédente, c'est un débat mal mené et profondément inintéressant... 

Non seulement le bonhomme de Gameblog monopolise la parole, mais en plus on en remet une couche sur la fin en le replaçant au centre du débat.

Sinon, j'apprécie bien Usul, ses interventions et ses vidéos sur JV.com sont bien foutues et intéressantes.


Edit: sinon, le titre du topic, bof quoi, ce n'est pas vraiment là qu'est l'intérêt de l'émission.

----------


## Non_Identifie

Le fait que personne ne soit dupe quant à Gameblog et que J. Chièze justifie sa position à ce point, ça ne vous parait pas plus intéressant que de connaitre des anecdotes de corruption  et une dénonciation publique des parias ?

----------


## Bah

> Le fait que personne ne soit dupe quant à Gameblog, et que J. Chièze explique sa position à ce point, ça ne vous parait pas plus intéressant que de connaitre des anecdotes de corruption  et une dénonciation publique des parias ?


Ben la dénonciation publique du paria on l'a justement et elle dure 1h30. Ca aurait été plus intéressant de discuter des vrais contraintes/pressions, voir des contraintes auto infligées (je suis invité à tel endroit pour une preview, puis-je ne carrément pas parler du jeu ou alors est-ce que je me sens un peu obligé. etc.). Avoir une vraie discussion avec 4 mecs qui se demandent ce que ça veut dire d'aller dans un voyage de presse, qui donnent des exemples (pas forcément nommés) de pressions directes ou indirectes et qui discutent plus du fond de l'affaire qui lancé le débat. Parce que le doritostruc il a été expédié en 30 secondes en disant "les anglo saxons sont pas comme nous", pourquoi ne pas développer et se poser des questions pour le futur ? Parce que là tout ce qu'on a, en gros, c'est le mec de GB qui se défend sur des trucs pas très clairs. Le débat est bourré de sous-entendus, de mecs qui parlent mais pas vraiment, de reproches qui se font à mots voilés. La vraie question qui devrait sous-tendre le débat c'est : "comment concilier marché fort mais de niche et interdépendance de tous les acteurs, avec un désir d'indépendance des rédacteurs " ? Et où en est-on actuellement à ce niveau dans la presse/web JV ? Le panorama qui devrait se faire à un moment où un autre sur l'ensemble des critiques ne se fait jamais. On reste sur du particulier.

----------


## Proteins

> Le fait que personne ne soit dupe quant à Gameblog et que J. Chièze justifie sa position à ce point, ça ne vous parait pas plus intéressant que de connaitre des anecdotes de corruption  et une dénonciation publique des parias ?


Bah non, des sourires en coin et deux ou trois piques de temps en temps sans grands arguments derrières, ça ne me paraît pas être intéressant. 

Ne pas être dupe, ça ne prouve rien du tout et ça ne dit rien de plus sur les soit disant agissements du bonhomme et du milieu du journalisme en général (parce que c'est ça le sujet de base, ce n'est pas J.Chièze...). Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait juger un type sur ses propos ou son attitude tant que rien (ou si peu) ne vient démontrer le contraire.

Mais on peut effectivement se contenter de trouver son comportement discutable. Personnellement je trouve ça un peu faible. 
C'est d'autant plus dommage que la conclusion offrait une ouverture sur des thèmes qui auraient pu être abordés pendant l'émission. Mais c'était un peu trop tard.

Enfin, ça ne m'empêchera pas de dormir.


Edit: peut-être que le débat n'a pas non plus beaucoup d'intérêt pour le journalisme français, puisqu'il se base sur une affaire anglo-saxonne et que les médias semblent moins touchés chez nous. Peut-être n'y avait-il finalement pas grand chose à dire de plus sur la question qui ne soit déjà connu.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Débat confus.
Peut-être un manque de préparation du sujet de la part d'AsI.
Surement une épidémie de "Je m'écoute parler" et "je ne me réponds qu'à moi même" de la part de  tous avec de temps en temps des "je me comprends..."
Cela me rappelle le fameux texte "des milieux autorisés qui s'autorisent..." de Coluche.

Je pense que la presse de jeux vidéos est inachetable en France car les éditeurs n'ont toujours pas compris comment ils devaient les acheter; c'est le meilleur système d'auto-défense.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Ivan a soulevé le plus gros lièvre de l'émission : regarderz les actionnaires des sites de JV (et j'ai envie de dire de la presse en général).


C'est pas vraiment un secret, il suffit de regarder ce qui est écrit dans le footer des sites, ou au pire dans les mentions légales.




> Je pense que la presse de jeux vidéos est inachetable en France car les éditeurs n'ont toujours pas compris comment ils devaient les acheter; c'est le meilleur système d'auto-défense.


Ouais, la presse française est 100% clean  ::ninja::

----------


## Caparzo

5 sur 5 Monsieur !

----------


## Zohan

Je trouve qu'Ivan a précisément l'attitude du mec qui veut pas trop se mouiller et avoir affaire avec l'autre guignol d'à côté. C'est très réussi et ça transpire le professionnalisme et l'intégrité à côté de l'autre parvenu qui est puant au possible.

Ivan n'a juste pas l'air dans la même catégorie que les autres. Et c'est justement précisément le cas.

À quoi bon argumenter face à l'autre benêt qui se dessert tout seul? Ses tactiques de promo à trois sous marchent peut-être sur le public qui lit son site mais les spectateurs d'Arrêt sur Image sont autrement plus matures et seront, je pense plus sensibles au comportement posé, détaché et réfléchi d'Ivan.

En tous cas, c'est clairement mon cas.

----------


## Graine

::o: 
Franchement la classe Ivan . Comment je vais être fier comme Artaban en allant acheter mon prochain cpc. :^_^:

----------


## Nazedaq

> Edit: peut-être que le débat n'a pas non plus beaucoup d'intérêt pour les le journalisme français.


Fixed.

Je crois simplement que ce débat, s'il était allé au fond des choses, aurait été encore plus inaccessible et soporifique pour le téléphile moyen qui est bien loin des jeux vidéos. C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle Schneidermann n'a ni poussé ni orienté le débat. Pour ASI c'est un petit sujet casse-croûte qui comble bien une semaine creuse pour son coeur de cible.
Y'a que nous que ça fait réagir, et encore...même pas les gamers en globalité mais une infime partie des joueurs qui aiment aller un peu plus loin.

----------


## KiwiX

Bon bah vu, merci pour les liens et l'info.

Crédibilité pour tout le monde, sauf le hipster de base au milieu qui fait rire. Gamekult, CPC : Over the top.

----------


## FixB

Je ne connaissais pas gameblog, mais son représentant est insupportable !!
Sinon, presque deux heures, ça fait long pour ce résultat....

----------


## Gtag

Ivan avait des choses à dire, je crois qu'il s'est abstenu de part la mauvaise maîtrise du débat de Schneidermann et du peu d'exemples apportés par son acolyte.
Le débat aurait gagné en profondeur si il avait pris un peu plus la parole pour réellement indiquer de nouvelles pistes à Schneidermann qui en avait cruellement besoin.
Mis à part les interventions sur CPC, les deux trois autres remarques qu'Ivan a pu faire ont ajouté un peu de contenu à la réflexion. Bref, comme sur mes bulletins: peut mieux faire !

Usul il est gentil, mais il me donne vraiment l'impression d'avoir inventé le robinet d'eau tiède, il veut pas se fâcher et je le trouve peu à l'aise sur le sujet, non pas par son ignorance mais par sa position chez JV.com, il est parfois embrassé et obligé de retenir ses critiques.

Le type de chez GK est parfois mis un peu en porte à faux, on sent le bon gars, mais clairement mal à l'aise devant la caméra, il n'arrive pas à developper ses idées et à se lancer dans le débat de fond.

Et il reste le clubber omniprésent, alors lui, c'est typiquement le gars qui te fais dire que l'habit fait le moine, il a l'air d'assumer ce qu'il fait-c'est bien-, par contre le type reste un vendu.

Un sujet sur la presse du JV intéressant, mais trop mal amené pour que ce soit réellement constructif, il faut vraiment que les journalistes mettent les mains dans le cambouis et s’intéressent un peu plus sur le sujet, ça frisait l'amateurisme par moment.
Alors que pourtant ASI, sait monter de bons débats et proposer des thématiques intéressantes, bref à refaire avec plus de biscuit.

----------


## kenshironeo

Il passait sur Gameone à moment doné ce Julien Chieze non?Je suis sur del'avoir vu   la télé mais pas dans une video de gameblog.

----------


## Nattefrost

C'était Gollum sur gameone et Joypad.

----------


## Sim's

> Je pourrais avoir des détails, je l'ai raté celle là...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai pas vu évoqué l'envoi des version avant tout le monde en échange d'un 9/10 mini. Je l'ai fantasmé celle-là aussi ?


Je pense que ça suffira : http://blogs.wefrag.com/Ouamdu/2010/...vy-rain-suite/

Et encore tu avais une page spéciale avec marqué publi-rédactionnel qui incluait le test du jeu.

Sur le même sujet il y a le podcast de Silence On Joue qui est plus instructif

----------


## Ona

Sinon sans être totalement HS, j'aime beaucoup le travail d'Usul sur JV.com, je me suis toujours dit qu'il aurait bien plus eu sa place chez Canard PC... (vidéo sur le site, et quelques écrits sur papier ne dépailleraient pas du reste)

----------


## TFC

C'est pas le même style, mais oui, je trouve qu'il a plutôt du talent (comme les différents intervenants de Nesblog)

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai apprécié le renard argenté qui sert de moumoute d'Ivan.

Sinon comme dans les bons films le méchant perd à la fin, après avoir fait son show et s'être trop vendu pour être honnête pendant 1h20.

----------


## Hasunay

Débat qui aurait pu être intéressant si il n'y avait pas eu une telle inégalité entre les intervenants d'un côté on a Ivan visiblement un mec intelligent qui aurait surement eu pas mal de choses intéressantes à dire, Usul qui est surement très intelligent aussi mais qui ne peut pas vraiment représenter la rédaction de jv.com donc il est, de faites, un peu hors-débat donc au final il sert plus d'arbitre qu'autre chose, le mec de Gamekult qui donne l'impression d'être à deux doigt de tomber dans les pommes qui a des arguments intéressants mais comme il mange 1/3 de ses phrases c'est pas très clair et enfin le mec de Gameblog et là c'est du grand art on a l'impression de voir un politique en action, il s'approprie le débat en faisant un max de promo lourdingue (si Ivan ne sait pas se vendre lui en fait trop, beaucoup trop), il essai de charger autant qu'il le peut le pauvre mec de Gamekult et surtout se dépeint à mort comme le Chevalier Blanc, l’Élu qui sauvera la presse du jeuvideo !  
C'est franchement dommage je pense que déjà juste en virant le mec de Gameblog on aurait eu un débat plus serein et intéressant.

----------


## Tomaka17

Je pense qu'@si a invité Usul pour ça et ça, mais ils n'en ont même pas parlé au final.

----------


## Dekans

Ce qui me surprend le plus c'est que les deals genre "on vous file le jeu en avance pour tester si vous notez 18/20 minimum" n'aient pas été évoqués.

----------


## Hasunay

@Tomaka
Effectivement mais ce n'est quand même pas bien malin de la part de jv.com de l'avoir envoyé vu qu'il n'est pas en position de défendre les intérêts de jv.com. Après ils pensaient peut-être parlé de cette affaire mais vu qu'Usul à peu parlé et que le débat était plus mené par le mec de Gameblog que par le présentateur ils sont passé à coté. D'ailleurs le DoritosGate à aussi été passé à une vitesse ahurissante ...

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est franchement dommage je pense que déjà juste en virant le mec de Gameblog on aurait eu un débat plus serein et intéressant.


C'est vrai. 

D'un autre côté, ça reste un bon exemple de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire.

----------


## Groufac

@Tomaka17: Oui je pense aussi, ça revenait quasiment autant que le nom de CanardPC dans les commentaires de l'article initial d'@si sur le Doritosgate, qui a déclenché cette émission.

Et sinon je partage l'avis d'une émission bancale:
- Julien Chieze présent pour la promo de son site et annoncer ses 2-3 faits de bravoure au milieu d'un ocean de conflit d'intéret
- Ivan le Fou venu à reculons mais qui finalement aura réussi à lancer les 2-3 thèmes importants de l'émission en se forcant
- Poischich de GK présent pour représenter son site mais qui par ailleurs refuse de sortir les sales affaires (il finit régulièrement par manger ses mots plutôt que de lancer des pics à JC) et préfère laver son linge sale en famille.
- Usul, chroniquer qui a tapé lourdement sur la presse JV en dénoncant pas mal de pratiques et surtout le systèmes pourris de l'intérieur, mais qui ne fait pas partie de cette presse et ne parait pas vraiment à sa place dans le débat vu qu'il refuse de se poser en arbitre.

Ça aura eu au moins le mérite de me faire connaitre et dans le même temps de me dégoûter de Julien C., mais je n'ai pas appris grand chose et je n'ai pas l'impression non plus que les choses vont avancer :/.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je rejoins la majorité des avis présent. Yvan n'a pas beaucoup parlé mais a dit l'essentiel, et ressort évidemment gagnant du débat.
Usul m'a beaucoup plu (je connaissais ses émissions et j'apprécie énormément le ton "culturel" de ses chroniques).
Et le gars de GK me semble vraiment bon et intéressant, plus honnête que l'autre. C'est une découverte et je vais me brancher sur GK désormais (dommage qu'il ne sache pas parler purée).

Quant à J.C. ça fait longtemps que je ne le supporte plus (depuis Gameblog en fait). Il s'est ridiculisé, tant mieux.

----------


## MattMurdock

D'un côté, je comprends tout à fait la démarche d'@rrêt sur Image, dans le sens où parler des principes et des différents vecteurs de la presse jeux vidéos était une nécessité.
Sans ça, la partie des "visionneurs" qui ne s'y sont jamais intéressés aurait sans doute assez vite décroché.

Daniel S. a posé les bases, a présenté quelques uns des principaux acteurs Français du domaine (site web en particulier), on a vu qu'effectivement il était difficile de se prétendre totalement indépendant si on veut pouvoir marier les pubs et les bonnes relations avec les PR, etc ...  
C'aurait pu être traité plus rapidement sans la monopolisation de Julien C., mais il fallait bien tout ça pour présenter le contexte.

Maintenant, pour développer un peu plus, je sais pas, il aurait peut être fallu prévoir une deuxième partie, avec un peu plus de cadrage de Daniel S. pour justement aller plus loin que durant la première heure et demie, tout en évitant les petites attaques entre les invités.

Yvan pose bien une première pierre à la fin de l'émission, et ç'aurait été super intéressant de creuser ce sujet (entre autre).
Mais je doute que les invités soient motivés pour remettre ça vendredi prochain  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

> @Tomaka
> Effectivement mais ce n'est quand même pas bien malin de la part de jv.com de l'avoir envoyé vu qu'il n'est pas en position de défendre les intérêts de jv.com.


Ce n'est pas jv.com qui a envoyé Usul, c'est Usul qui a été invité par @si. Suite à l'écriture de son article.

----------


## chipolata

Et puis gameblog/Jv.com même confit de canard, encore que Chiez a une tronche de Hypster insupportable alors que pas mal de membres de Jv.com on des bonnes têtes de geek.

----------


## mescalin

Il a quand même réussi à faire passer à la trappe l'investissement d'Ankama chez gameblog/nolife tout en balançant sur ses confrères qui eux ne sont pas directement détenus par des éditeurs de jeux. Je dis chapeau.

Mais sinon ouais le mec est insupportable. Le redac chef de gamekult est beaucoup plus honnête, j'ai trouvé, tout à fait cohérent dans sa démarche. Et Ivan comme Usul ont bien gardé leur langue dans leur poche sur plein de sujets, contrairement à leur exercice à l'écrit et à la ligne trublioniste qu'ils revendiquent. Dommage.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Et puis gameblog/Jv.com même confit de canard, encore que Chiez a une tronche de Hypster insupportable alors que pas mal de membres de Jv.com on des bonnes têtes de geek.


Surtout, les mecs de jv.com ferment leur gueule, on les entend pas parler sur le sujet, et ça vaut mieux si c'est pour entendre des conneries pareilles. Faut pas se leurrer, des journalistes plongés jusqu'au cou dans des conflits d'intérêt, ils vont forcément te balancer massivement du bullshit si tu leur demande d'en parler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

JC est un ********* c'est clair. C'est aussi un type qui semble connaître parfaitement la com'. Il a réussi ce qu'il voulait: faire parler de GB pendant plus d'une heure. En bien ou en mal, peu importe, l'important c'est qu'il soit connu: parmi les nombreux curieux qui voudront voir ce fameux GB, ça fera du click, en plus d'apporter quelques habitués supplémentaires. Mentalité détestable, mais de toute façon ils veulent uniquement faire du pognon, quelque soit la méthode et la morale utilisée...

Ivan était royal, comme 'hab', et Poischich, bien que mal à l'aise devant la caméra, avait un comportement "honnête" et franc.

----------


## Euklif

> Surtout, les mecs de jv.com ferment leur gueule, on les entend pas parler sur le sujet, et ça vaut mieux si c'est pour entendre des conneries pareilles. Faut pas se leurrer, des journalistes plongés jusqu'au cou dans des conflits d'intérêt, ils vont forcément te balancer massivement du bullshit si tu leur demande d'en parler.


Bof... L'interview sur Merlanfrit montre qu'il aurait pu avoir sa place dans l'émission.

----------


## Illynir

Bon, j'ai tenté de regarder jusqu'au bout l'émission mais j'ai du faire des pauses entre deux tellement julien chieze me gonflait par moment, j'ai rien contre lui de base, mais la c'est pas passé pour moi.

Concernant l'émission en elle même, je déplore le manque évident de préparation du journaliste présentateur, je veut bien qu'on soit néophyte du sujet, qu'on y connaissent rien, aucun problème. Par contre se renseigner avant, préparer le terrain et pas juste sortir les trucs a la con qui ont buzzé ou s'attarder sur des trucs à la con comme l'unboxing de la wiiU par Chieze, ou la pub sur Gameblog, ça aurait été mieux pour recentrer le débat à mon sens. Bref, un travail journalistique en somme, ce qui n'a pas était le cas pour moi ici.

Les invités en eux même, entre julien Chieze qui monopolise la parole ad nauseam, Poischich toujours aussi mal à l'aise devant une caméra qui bégaye à moitié et qui finit pas ses phrases, Usul qui - j'ai rien contre lui - n'a rien à foutre ici n'étant ni journaliste ni dans le milieu même lui dois se le demander par moment ce qu'il fout la, et Canard PC très (trop?) en retrait. Bah le débat est pas ultra intéressant au final

Ce qui en ressort de mon visionnage, c'est qu'on dirait qu'il y a énormément de non dit, de vieille rancune, d'ancien coup de pute et tout le bordel dérriére et qu'ils se connaissent plus ou moins tous depuis trop longtemps. Un peu comme dans le showbizz mais avec moins de strass et paillette. J'ai trouvé aussi que l'émission était pas mal tourné sur Julien Chieze, le tournant un peu comme l'exemple à ne pas faire. Il a clairement servit de bouc émissaire ici et les questions et sujets était principalement centré sur Gameblog. Alors ok, Chieze m'a surgonflé et je dirais presque que vu le monopole de parole qu'il à eu, il l'a bien cherché, mais je ne peut m’empêcher de penser que l'émission à était préparé et tourné dans cette optique.

Pour résumé, en une émission, on peut clairement dire que c'est un milieu de merde ou tout le monde connait tout le monde, que personne n'est tout blanc ou  tout noir et qu'ils sont tous logé à la même enseigne au final, on aurais presque dit une cour de récré. Merci.

PS : Je parle bien entendu du milieu jeux vidéo sur les sites web, Canard PC étant à part pour moi car étant sur papier.

----------


## Babelfish

J'ai un peu eu le même sentiment au final. On a l'impression que les représentants des différents sites web cherchent la moindre occasion pour se bouffer la rate à coups de sous entendus sans pour autant faire avancer le débat. Ivan a lancé quelques bonnes pistes de réflexion, dommage qu'elles n'aient pas forcément été suivies d'autant que ses interventions , bien que rares, étaient autrement plus pertinentes et réfléchies que le discours "non mais moi je fais tout bien, c'est les autres les pourris" de Julien Chièze.

----------


## Hasunay

> JC est un ********* c'est clair. C'est aussi un type qui semble connaître parfaitement la com'. Il a réussi ce qu'il voulait: faire parler de GB pendant plus d'une heure. En bien ou en mal, peu importe, l'important c'est qu'il soit connu: parmi les nombreux curieux qui voudront voir ce fameux GB, ça fera du click, en plus d'apporter quelques habitués supplémentaires. Mentalité détestable, mais de toute façon ils veulent uniquement faire du pognon, quelque soit la méthode et la morale utilisée...


D'ailleurs JC à raison sur un point : il n'est pas journaliste, c'est un vrp qui vend son truc et c'est bien ce qui rendait le débat relativement inintéressant.

----------


## chipolata

> Concernant l'émission en elle même, je déplore le manque évident de préparation du journaliste présentateur, je veut bien qu'on soit néophyte du sujet, qu'on y connaissent rien, aucun problème. Par contre se renseigner avant, préparer le terrain et pas juste sortir les trucs a la con qui ont buzzé ou s'attarder sur des trucs à la con comme l'unboxing de la wiiU par Chieze, ou la pub sur Gameblog, ça aurait été mieux pour recentrer le débat à mon sens. Bref, un travail journalistique en somme, ce qui n'a pas était le cas pour moi ici.


Totalement d'accord avec toi, je suis abonné à Arrêt sur image depuis leur début sur le net et Daniel S. où les intervenants son "Pro média" politique/sociétal.  En dehors de cela ils son toujours à la rue, cela donne parfois ce qui c'est passer pendant l’émission. Comme il n'y connaisse rien il laisse aux invités l'autorégulation du débat et Daniel intervient juste pour recadré ou aborder les sujets qu'il souhait être traité. Là cela à donner un boulevard à l'enfumage de Chieze et c'est dommage car c'est bien les plus timides qui aurais eu tellement à dire.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai un peu eu le même sentiment au final. On a l'impression que les représentants des différents sites web cherchent la moindre occasion pour se bouffer la rate à coups de sous entendus sans pour autant faire avancer le débat.


C'est un truc qui revient souvent mais j'me met à la place des autres : face au pire d'entre tous, qui passe son temps à vouloir se mettre en valeur (le coup des emplois sauvés est quand même magnifique), c'est quand même relativement tendu de ne rien dire. Le fameux "ben me donne pas de crédit et me lit pas" alors que c'est lui qui a amené le sujet, que c'est lui qui pose les questions et que c'est lui ENCORE qui se défend, c'est quand même fort de café. J'aurai pas pu me retenir de lancer un magnifique "t'inquiète pas pour ça" perso. C'est bas, c'est naze et ça l'aurait surement encore plus mis en valeur mais c'est surtout pour dire que j'ai trouvé les autres quand même vraiment retenu dans leurs sous-entendu.
Bref, j'vois pas ce qui vous fait dire ça en fait  ::P: .

----------


## Anthandew

Julien Chieze a déjà participé à une émission d'ASI sur le lancement de GTA4 ou il avait déjà fait des "étincelles". Daniel S. sait que c'est un bon client, il ne pouvait manquer de l'inviter à nouveau pour l’émission de la semaine dernière.

Le lien pour les abonnés: http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=746

----------


## Groufac

> C'est un truc qui revient souvent mais j'me met à la place des autres : face au pire d'entre tous, qui passe son temps à vouloir se mettre en valeur (le coup des emplois sauvés est quand même magnifique), c'est quand même relativement tendu de ne rien dire. Le fameux "ben me donne pas de crédit et me lit pas" alors que c'est lui qui a amené le sujet, que c'est lui qui pose les questions et que c'est lui ENCORE qui se défend, c'est quand même fort de café. J'aurai pas pu me retenir de lancer un magnifique "t'inquiète pas pour ça" perso. C'est bas, c'est naze et ça l'aurait surement encore plus mis en valeur mais c'est surtout pour dire que j'ai trouvé les autres quand même vraiment retenu dans leurs sous-entendu.
> Bref, j'vois pas ce qui vous fait dire ça en fait .


 Carrément, Poischish se retenait complètement et les seuls fois où il a laisser échapper un truc (souvent en mangeant la phrase d'ailleurs) c'est parce que l'autre l'amenait sur ce terrain là et il se ravisait finalement de poursuivre sur cette voie là au milieu de sa phrase. C'est évident qu'il ne veut pas entrer dans un duel de petites histoires.
A l'inverse, Gameblog qui essai de montrer que Gamekult n'est pas indépendant dans le ton, c'est une situation tragi-comique.

----------


## Illynir

Je pense surtout, à titre personnel et totalement subjectif, que si ils répondent pas ou balancent rien à la gueule de l'autre, c'est surtout que y'a de gros dossiers chez tout le monde qu'on veut surement pas voir ressortir. Evidemment, le premier qui dérape et c'est la mise à mal direct.

L'exercice de la langue de bois en somme, en moins bien maîtrisé quand même que les politiciens. Je ne peut absolument pas comprendre qu'on ne dise ou fasse rien fasse à un mec qui s'auto proclame défenseur de la veuve et de l'orphelin du "journalisme"/"Menestrel", appeller le comme vous voulez et ceux dés le début du débat en se mettant un 5/5 en indépendance qui le discrédite direct.

Je sait pas moi, on à un mec qui fait du tord aux média jeux vidéos, qui raconte pas mal de connerie et qui discrédite le métier et personne dit rien pour protéger sa déontologie ou son métier ? Non, ça passe pas pour moi ce raisonnement, y'a quelque chose qui cloche. On veut éviter de remuer la merde, ça se sent direct dés le début.

Après, bien entendu, les gens sont pas cons, et le chieze se discrédite pas mal tout seul aussi, suffit d'écouter les conneries qu'il sort à longueur de temps durant toute l'émission, mais je trouve pas que ce soit suffisant pour qu'il n'y est une telle non réaction en face.

----------


## Coriolano

Je viens de regarder l'émission  et si Julien Chièze parle beaucoup, le montage est plutot en sa defaveur, tout comme les interventions de DS et les petites piques des autres intervenants. Le vrai problème de l'émission c'est peut etre d'avoir choisit JulienC pour illustrer le problème des menestrel/doritos/journaliste mais pas trop : 

il est trop emblématique, traine trop de casserole et comme qui dirait y'a trop de haine recuite entre lui et les autres (gueguerre GK/GB, vanne de CPC sur gameblog à plusieurs reprise.....) Un membre de la rédaction de JV.com aurait été nettement mieux mais c'est pas un "bon client"

Voila sinon DS decouvre un journal payant qui veut faire de l'information de qualité et indépendante face la concurrence d'un media gratuit en plein dans la collusion, on sent que ca lui parle et il fait discretement la promo de CPC

Sinon quand on repense à l'histoire de Joystick, Joypad et tout ca, arrivé à ce débat sur ASI c'est quand même balaise

Bon maintenant je vais écouter Silence on joue !

----------


## AMDS

Moi, ce que je retiens de cette émission, ce sont les cheveux blancs d'Ivan !!! Les BD de Couly ne sont donc pas photo-réalistes. Au final, nous allons bientôt apprendre, quand il va sera invité au journal d'Arte pour parler de la sortie de GTA V, que Boulon ne dépasse pas le quintal !

----------


## Triz'

Pourquoi Ivan il intervient pas ici ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pourquoi Ivan il intervient pas ici ?


Je pense qu'il a mieux à faire.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ou qu'il en a rien à foutre.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Pourquoi Ivan il intervient pas ici ?


Il intervient ici quand même.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il intervient ici quand même.


Merci.

----------


## kenshironeo

L'excès depolitique de comm de Julien C ne me gêne pas, ce qui me gêne surtout, c'est que je trouve qu'il n'a pas la foi. Je ne vois pas quelqu'un qui aime les jeux vidéo.

Après, je pense que cet abus sur la communication est plus que de la prétention, une carapace qui trahit une forme de fragilité intérieure.Il manque d'assurance et essaie de compenser en occupant la scène.

C'est vraiment dommage, travailler dans ce secteur, c'est une opportunité formidable que beaucoup aimeraient pouvoir saisir.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Bof... L'interview sur Merlanfrit montre qu'il aurait pu avoir sa place dans l'émission.


Cette interview est remplie de bullshit. A mort. C'est juste que c'est bien écrit.

----------


## CHINO

Et puis imaginez juste un moment que dans l'émission il y ait eu un vrai déballage avec des noms, des pratiques dont on aurait jamais eu connaissance et qui serait encore plus "dégueulasse" que le reste vous croyez pas qu'il y aurait eu des répercussions pour les rédacs? Pas sur que GK et GB aient eu envie d'un blacklistage par certains éditeurs donc finalement c'est pour ça, je pense, que JC et Poisch ont pas donné d'exemple précis autre que ce que nous connaissions déja tout simplement. C'est triste mais bon si ils se coupent des éditeurs c'est un énorme manque... qui illustre encore plus la dépendance qu'ont les sites...

Ca veut pas dire que ça les dédouane (même si je pense que la démarche de Poisch de préférez laver le linge en famille est plus louable. Ça nous intéresse peut être.. mais c'est pas nos oignons) mais d'une certaine façon je les comprend.

----------


## Lt Anderson

@CHINO
Tu justifies donc l'auto-censure (?).

----------


## kayl257



----------


## Izual

Hu hu.

Je viens de recevoir ça :




> Gazette d'@rrêt sur images
> 
> Bienvenue !
> 
> Vous venez de vous abonner 24 heures à notre site, arretsurimages.net (1). J'espère que vous avez bien profité de ces quelques heures.
> 
> Mais en 24 heures, vous n'avez certainement pas eu le temps de lire et regarder tous les articles, toutes les émissions, que nous vous proposons, et qui peuvent vous intéresser.
> 
> Avez-vous parcouru tout notre dossier sur les jeux vidéo (2), incluant une précédente émission (3) avec Julien Chieze, dans laquelle il nous confessait les "vraies" raisons de son addiction à GTA IV ?
> ...


Plutôt astucieux. La fréquentation de leur site a du faire un sacré bond...

----------


## Nattefrost

Je l'ai reçu aussi.
Du coup ça me déçoit qu'ils assimilent le public qui a regardé ce débat aux séries TV, aux podcasters comme Cyprien  et ainsi de suite -_-. Je ne les pensais pas comme ça. Comme si ces centres d'intérêt se recoupaient forcément.

----------


## Anansi

> Avez-vous parcouru tout notre dossier sur les jeux vidéo (2), incluant une précédente émission (3) avec Julien Chieze, dans laquelle il nous confessait les "vraies" raisons de son addiction à GTA IV ?


Hé bah la vache, c'est clair que ça donne envie.

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi je pense que le ménestrel il aurait dû se faire plus discret, parce qu'avant je l'aurais vu dans un salon, je me serai dit: "Tiens un vendeur de tapis comme les autres !", là je vais le reconnaître et de suite je vais m'intéresser à qui l'engage, ma suspicion va se porter du coup sur cet éditeur.

Parce que moi finalement ce qui m'intéresse c'est le "produit", mais si quelqu'un essaye de me le vendre en usant de toutes les ficelles même de celles qui sont borderline, je vais me méfier de ce produit, je vais penser que s'ils me prennent pour un con sur la communication pourquoi sur leurs produits ça serait diffèrent.

Parce que c'est bien beau de demander de la vertu pour les journalistes, mais celle qui m'intéresse c'est celle du fabriquant et s'ils tiennent à avoir une image de marque respectable, toutes les méthodes possibles ne sont pas bonnes.

Et si la transparence ne se fait pas plus dans le futur à tous les étages et que comme le pense le rédac chef de GK, après cet incident la marmite de la "cuisine interne" va se refermer, pour moi dans 6 mois, 1an ou 10ans je n'oublierais pas que votre "cuisine interne" elle aura toujours l'air d'être louche et d'avoir un arrière-goût de magouille.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je l'ai reçu aussi.
> Du coup ça me déçoit qu'ils assimilent le public qui a regardé ce débat aux séries TV, aux podcasters comme Cyprien  et ainsi de suite -_-. Je ne les pensais pas comme ça. Comme si ces centres d'intérêt se recoupaient forcément.


Je pense qu'ils se recoupent globalement (Cyprien je dis pas, le grand public le considère comme geek). Il y a forcément une cohérence globale entre les pratiques culturelles des individus. Du coup il est légitime qu'ils tente d’appâter avec des émissions liées à cette culture.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Julien Chièze n'a été que fidèle à lui-même et Ivan a eu bien raison de ne pas tomber dans son piège.

----------


## Izual

> Je l'ai reçu aussi.
> Du coup ça me déçoit qu'ils assimilent le public qui a regardé ce débat aux séries TV, aux podcasters comme Cyprien  et ainsi de suite -_-. Je ne les pensais pas comme ça. Comme si ces centres d'intérêt se recoupaient forcément.


Ça ne me choque pas, bien que je déteste Cyprien par exemple. Ils montrent qu'ils sont diversifiés alors que le site peut apparaître comme rébarbatif au premier abord.

----------


## tenshu

Je retiens un seul truc de cette émission




> Si ça ne te convient pas tu ne lis pas, tu ne regardes pas ce que je fais


Dont acte.

A quand un papier d'acrimed sur la presse spécialisée  :Emo:

----------


## Proteins

> C'est vraiment dommage, travailler dans ce secteur, c'est une opportunité formidable que beaucoup aimeraient pouvoir saisir.


Mouais, enfin il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'entre aimer les jeux vidéo et y travailler, il doit y avoir une sacrée différence. Comme pour des tas d'autres activités d'ailleurs. Dés que tu mets les pieds dans un domaine professionnel, tu te retrouves avec des contraintes que tu n'avais pas dans le domaine des loisirs.

----------


## kenshironeo

Tous les métiers ont des contraintes c'est clair.Mais travailler sur un art aussi récent, qui a une marge d'évolution aussi grande...

Enfin personnellement je trouve que c'est enthousiasmant.

----------


## Coriolano

> un art


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## ryohji

J'ai bien vue l'émission mais j'avoue avoir eu du mal a accroché pendant 1h42, la faute principalement à un sujet initial torché en 10 minutes et un Julien Chièze ridicule avec ses gros godiots estampillés "marketing".
J'aurais retenu plusieurs choses, majoritairement vues par tout le monde sur ce fil:
- Un débat passé très vite à la trappe comme je l'ai déjà dit.
- des présentateurs visiblement peu au fait du sujet (ils le disent eux même) et donc ne pouvant conduire le débat.
- 3 intervenants très intéressant mais ou bien timoré (un Poichich peu à l'aise malgré son intégrité et son honnêteté) ou bien réservés (Un Ivan le Fou sur la défense et un Usul qui ne se sent pas à sa place).
- Un Julien Chièze qui a oublié un jour qu'il était Gollum, un testeur de jeu vidéo de ce qui fut l'un des meilleurs mags consoles.

Je vais développer un peu plus le cas de ce dernier, car comme beaucoup ici j'abhorre cet énergumène. Déjà la manière dont il "vend" ses produits est très mauvaise, il s'adresse au mauvais publique: les spectateurs d'ASI, dans le cas de cette émission composés en majorité de joueurs et de lecteurs des différents sites et magasine représenté ne sot pas dupes. Ils connaissent pour la plupart le personnage de JC, ils ont la culture du milieux du jeux vidéos. Les techniques de charmes de JC sont aussi bien trop grosses, trop faciles. Et ça se voit à la tronche que font l'ensemble du plateau (bravo à la régie pour avoir eu la présence d'esprit de montrer ces dernières. Tout le monde comprend à qui on a à faire). A vrais dire, au vu d'un lien vers gameblog posté par un canard on se rend compte que même le lectorat de Gameblog ne mange pas de ce pain là. Ce ne fut pas vraiment un débat sur un sujet qui aurait pu être passionnant, mais plutôt JC qui prend un énorme revolver, pointe le canon sur son pied, tire et dis, tout content, "Se tirer une balle dans le pied c'est absolument super, mais attention je ne suis pas pour autant en train de me tirer une balle dans le pied" avec un sourire Colgate et du gel Studio Line de L'Oréal dan les cheuveux.
C'est tout juste si il n'allait pas filer à Daniel Schneidermann des bons de son partenaire Micomania pour avoir 60 euros de jeux d'occase pour l'achat d'une console neuve.

----------


## Hasunay

Ce qui est très intéressant c'est surtout que JC est conspué sur la totalité des forums dont celui de Gameblog, donc non seulement c'est un mauvais testeur mais il est également un mauvais vendeur. J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'a pensé Ivan en sortant du débat ^^'

----------


## Euklif

> comme beaucoup ici j'abhorre cet énergumène.


C'est vrai et je trouve ça marrant perso. Je me demande même comment ça se fait tant j'arrive pas à le trouver antipathique malgré que je ne puisse plus le prendre au sérieux. Un peu comme le joueur du grenier ou un Marcus, ils ont des bonnes bouilles avec un genre de bonne humeur qui leur colle aux basques...




> Ce qui est très intéressant c'est surtout que JC est conspué sur la totalité des forums *dont celui de Gameblog*


Ca a bien changé alors...

----------


## skyblazer

"Non mais le pire c'est qu'ils ne se rendent pas vraiment compte qu'ils sont corrompus et servent d'homme-sandwichs"
"Ah non, mais moi je sais faire la part des choses, mais être invité dans un hôtel de luxe pour tester un jeu ça n'est absolument pas de la corruption hein !"
Bon, j'exagère grossièrement, mais quand même, je dois dire que cet homme est le parfait exemple de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, et pendant ce temps il fait sa promo pendant une heure ...
J'imagine que ça ne doit pas être dans son esprit de savoir éviter de trop la ramener. Même si d'un certain côté c'est relativement pertinent d'avoir une personne comme celle-là qui permet d'éviter d'avoir un débat creux bourré de remplissage puisque personne n'a rien à dire. Même si là, c'était un peu trop.

EDIT: Ah et je regrette un peu aussi qu'une personne comme Usul, qui même s'il n'est pas immergé complètement dans le milieu, et qui donc je l'espère garde un esprit relativement critique, ait été réduit à un rôle qui est presque plus le "sens commun". Je suis certain qu'il aurait pu être intéressant.

----------


## La Marmotta

> - Un débat passé très vite à la trappe comme je l'ai déjà dit.
> - des présentateurs visiblement peu au fait du sujet (ils le disent eux même) et donc ne pouvant conduire le débat.
> - 3 intervenants très intéressant mais ou bien timoré (un Poichich peu à l'aise malgré son intégrité et son honnêteté) ou bien réservés (Un Ivan le Fou sur la défense et un Usul qui ne se sent pas à sa place).
> - Un Julien Chièze qui a oublié un jour qu'il était Gollum, un testeur de jeu vidéo de ce qui fut l'un des meilleurs mags consoles.


C'est aussi l'impression que j'ai eu. Finalement les 3/4 de l'émission constituent un débat sur la vie de Julien Chièze, ce qui était d'autant plus insupportable car, comme tu le dis il a oublié qu'il a été testeur. Là c'est carrément un commercial qui gesticule pendant 1h42 à essayer de se vendre, couper la parole, et constamment sur la défensive. Les remarques d'Ivan à ce sujet étaient très pertinentes et heureusement qu'il était là pour redonner une idée de ce qu'est vraiment le métier de journaliste.

Je n'avais suivi que de loin les affaires qui ont touché Gameblog mais bon sang, heureusement qu'il y avait des mecs comme Ivan et Gaël pour dire des choses intelligentes sur le métier de journaliste du jeu-vidéo. L'image que JC en donne tout au long de l'émission est aberrante. 
Je serais un profane, ne connaissant rien à ce milieu, à la vue de cette émission et de la performance de JC je me dirais que les journalistes du JV sont des guignols.

edit : 


> J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'a pensé Ivan en sortant du débat


Moi aussi. Alors, des impressions ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Ce qui est très intéressant c'est surtout que JC est conspué sur la totalité des forums dont celui de Gameblog, donc non seulement c'est un mauvais testeur mais il est également un mauvais vendeur. J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'a pensé Ivan en sortant du débat ^^'





> Après 90mn sur @arretsurimages avec JulienC, Gamekult et URSUL à propos du Doritos gate, une certitude : on ne fait pas tous le même métier.


En provenance directe du Twitter d'Ivan. Je n'ai pas vraiment compris sur le coup. Je pense que je comprends maintenant que j'ai vu l'émission  :tired: .

----------


## Hasunay

> Ca a bien changé alors...


http://www.gameblog.fr/forum/topic/1...ret-sur-image/

Après j'ai aucune idée du comment c’était avant vu que j'ai découvert gameblog avec l’émission :D

@Skyblazer

Ah merci. Effectivement il a pas tord c'est ce qui ressort le plus dans le débat en faites.

----------


## mescalin

> je vais m'intéresser à qui l'engage, ma suspicion va se porter du coup sur cet éditeur


Lequel ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je trouve aussi qu'ils ont tous été super frileux. Je parle pas de balancer des noms comme l'autre, là, façon "No, u !" mais de décrire des pratiques.
Au final ça a été assez pauvre.




> heureusement qu'il était là pour redonner une idée de ce qu'est vraiment le métier de journaliste


le mec de gamekult était aussi très remonté, il a failli monter au créneau à un moment sur ce sujet précis, comme quoi quand on est journaliste on a une déontologie a respecter, mais c'est retombé aussi vite. Je connaissais pas poischich, ça a l'air d'être un mec bien.

A mon avis le choix de ce Julien C face à des gens assez pondérés ça a été la faute, c'était complètement déséquilibré du coup. C'est devenu une tribune qu'il attendait depuis longtemps à priori vu sa loghorée verbale. On aurait eu une meilleure émission sans lui. Pourquoi pas un attaché de presse éditeur justement, ça aurait valu le coup (bon ok je rêve un peu là).

Ya également un sujet qui a été évoqué et pas assez aplani, c'est l'omerta totale qui regne dans le métier du JV, j'ai quelques potes qui y bossent et c'est complètement dingue la parano entretenue par leurs patrons. Après mettre ça en parallèle avec la folie des fanboys, et paf y aurait eu un bon angle de départ pour expliquer NDA et compagnie... Comme ça a été dit, c'est que quand ya de très graves problèmes que ça commence a parler, et encore. DS s'est d'ailleurs planté en disant que "oui mais c'est partout pareil". Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un tel niveau de parano/défiance dans le milieu de la musique, par exemple.

----------


## La Marmotta

:^_^: 

J'ai beaucoup aimé le passage aussi où Poischich démontre que Greg n'est pas un vendu. Avec l'image de Greg derrière :

----------


## Nazedaq

> A mon avis le choix de ce Julien C face à des gens assez pondérés ça a été la faute, c'était complètement déséquilibré du coup.


C'était un peu le but de l'émission, 3vs1, une grande gueule et trois opposants. AsI doit vendre son émission, pour ça il faut essayer de faire un truc visible, animé. C'est juste du commerce hein, ne l'oublions pas...Schneidermann se contre-fout du thème de l'émission il lui faut juste de la matière.

----------


## CHINO

> @CHINO
> Tu justifies donc l'auto-censure (?).


Attention je justifie l'auto-censure mais je n'approuve pas. C'est juste que si par exemple Capcom/Activision/EA/Nintendo/Sony/Microsoft auraient eu vent que Gael ou JC avaient balancé quelques pratiques bien dégueu des éditeurs dont on aurait eu jamais connaissance en pleine émission "grand public" (même si ASI est diffusé seulement sur le net) je penses que ça aurait eu des répercussions sur les rédacs concernés d'où, encore une fois c'est mon point de vue, le fait que finalement on a parlé vaguement des pratiques sans jamais citer d'exemples récents et inédits...

----------


## LtBlight

Pour information, sur le facebook d'Usul, il indique qu'il va prochainement (normalement dans la semaine), diffuser une émission live là-dessus : http://fr.twitch.tv/usulmaster sur les médias etc, il reviendra donc sur son intervention dans @si. 
Vous pouvez donc lui poser des questions via sa boite mail le.usul@gmail.com.
Perso, je lui en ai envoyé par rapport à son 3615 sur les boîtes (ceux qui ont maté l'@si remarqueront des clins d'oeil avec l'unboxing, ou encore Daniel Vainqueur, qui rappelle bizarrement un certain ménestrel...) et aussi sur son intervention dans @si, où je trouvais qu'il n'a pas trop parlé. J'ai une certaine sympathie sur le personnage, et je pense que son avis sur la question aurait pu être plus développé. D'ailleurs, à l'origine il a du être invité pour sa lettre ouverte sur nesblog, mais finalement, ils en ont même pas parlé. J'aurais bien voulu savoir ce qu'en pensait GK,CPC voir GB.

----------


## Sim's

> C'était un peu le but de l'émission, 3vs1, une grande gueule et trois opposants. AsI doit vendre son émission, pour ça il faut essayer de faire un truc visible, animé. C'est juste du commerce hein, ne l'oublions pas...Schneidermann se contre-fout du thème de l'émission il lui faut juste de la matière.


En même temps le but premier de Julien Chièze dans cette émission était de faire sauter des têtes vu que je cite "Intéressant de constater que les prétendues vierges ont tout à perdre du grand déballage, alors que j'attends ça avec sourire et sérénité... ". Mais j'ai le souvenir d'un autre message de sa part sur twitter qui a dû être supprimé entre temps.

----------


## kenshironeo

Il y aurait vraiment des têtes qui sauteraient dans le paysage rédactionnel français s'il y avait un déballage ou pas?J'imagine mal JVC ou une autre société licencier suite à une histoire de ce genre, surtout que ce n'est pas forcément juste pour les intermédiaires qui nourrisent leur famille et n'ont peut-être pas un salire mirobolant.A moins d'avoir des preuves solides qui pointeraient directement vers des gens ayant un pouvoir de décision fort dans l'entreprise.

----------


## Nazedaq

> "Intéressant de constater que les prétendues vierges ont tout à perdre du grand déballage, alors que j'attends ça avec sourire et sérénité... ".


Ça veut rien dire...un emballage sensas' sans contenu. En fait c'est vraiment un crétin donc.

----------


## Pollux568

> Totalement d'accord avec toi, je suis abonné à Arrêt sur image depuis leur début sur le net et Daniel S. où les intervenants son "Pro média" politique/sociétal.[...]


 Je me demande combien il y a de personnes abonnées à la fois à ASI et à CPC. Apparemment, il y a un certain recouvrement !

----------


## Proteins

> Envoyé par kenshironeo
> 
> 
> un art


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Hipparchia

> Je me demande combien il y a de personnes abonnées à la fois à ASI et à CPC. Apparemment, il y a un certain recouvrement !


Je me dénonce !

----------


## ryohji

> Ça veut rien dire...un emballage sensas' sans contenu. En fait c'est vraiment un crétin donc.


Tien je pense tout pareil. Comme du grand vide emballé avec beaucoup de rien. Enfin je suppose qu'il se permet de dire ça parce qu'il a du arriver à faire du travail journalistique pour détenir cette bombe.

----------


## kenshironeo

Afin d'éclaircir certains malentendus, Julien C a décidé de publier une explication sur son blog, dont voici un extrait:
"Je sais une chose : contrairement à d’autres, je n’ai pas de cadavres dans mon placard. J’ai tout dit. Vous savez tout sur mes actions. Je ne me cache pas derrière tel ou tel statut. *Je ne me considère que comme un joueur privilégié, un joueur qui a eu beaucoup de chance, qui se doit de retranscrire au mieux ce qu'il a la chance de voir, d'entendre, de percevoir, d'analyser et qui n'a de compte à rendre qu'aux joueurs.* Je n'ai jamais rien caché. Je n'ai pas de cynisme, de calcul en moi. Et c'est pour cela que j'avais envie de m'adresser à vous ce soir. Après, libre à chacun d’apprécier, ou non, mon travail. D’avoir, ou non, envie de suivre ce que je fais. C’est la règle du jeu, et je l’ai toujours acceptée."

http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/JulienC...our-sur-images

----------


## Sim's

Autant tout mettre :




> Bonsoir à tous,
> Suite à la diffusion de l’émission Arrêt sur Images intitulée "Jeux vidéo : des sites sous pression", vous avez été nombreux à réagir. Certains de manière critique, d’autres pour apporter votre soutien, et je vous en remercie.
> Je souhaitais ainsi revenir, un bref instant, sur quelques éléments qu'il me paraît nécessaire de clarifier.
> Quand j’ai été contacté par Arrêt Sur Images, 24h avant l’enregistrement, c’était bien en mon nom et non celui de Gameblog. Le journaliste souhaitait que je m’exprime sur mes "ménages". Mon nom revenant visiblement en termes fréquents et fleuris dans la bouche des personnes d’ores et déjà invitées. Pas de souci.
> Même si je m’étonnerai toujours d’être l’éternel et unique exemple d’une pratique pourtant plus répandue qu’il n’y paraît dans le milieu du jeu vidéo, je ne souhaitais pas me défiler. Ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes. J’ai ainsi joué carte sur table, comme toujours. Ma franchise et ma visibilité. C’est d’ailleurs en cela que je suis une cible facile pour certains.
> Sur place, je confesse que je ne m’attendais pas en revanche à voir que l’essentiel de l’argumentaire de Sébastien Rochat d’Arrêt sur Images allait se concentrer sur Gameblog (analyse approfondie du site, de notre mise en page, décorticage de nos vidéos, incompréhension devant nos parodies, etc). Et si j’ai effectivement beaucoup (trop) parlé, c’est qu’il me semblait impossible de laisser dire que "Gameblog est donc un agent de la com’ de la Wii U", que notre vidéo de déballage de la Wii U était une "pub déguisée" alors que ce n'est qu'une "blague" ou que "tous les jeux que vous notez ont une super note". Tout cela étant factuellement faux, je voulais rétablir ces vérités. Et face à ce qui ressembla parfois à un tribunal, je n'ai pas souhaité rester spectacteur.
> J’aurai probablement pu, dû, le faire de manière plus subtile. Mais que voulez-vous, on apprend toujours. J’ai appris beaucoup en 1h40.
> Un autre point en aura étonné, choqué, déçu (rayez les mentions inutiles) certains : le fait que j’attribue un 5/5 à l’indépendance de Gameblog. Quelle arrogance. J’en conviens. Mais il ne vous aura j'espère pas échappé aussi que j’ai signalé qu’il s’agissait de noter l’indépendance de la « rédaction ».
> Soyons clair : évidemment que notre milieu est dépendant des éditeurs. Tous les sites qui ne fonctionnent pas sur un modèle d'abonnement. Ce sont bien les éditeurs de jeu vidéo qui achètent l’écrasante majorité des pubs qui habillent nos pages (les annonceurs hors secteurs ne s’intéressant encore que trop peu aux sites de jeu vidéo malheureusement). Ce sont donc les Nintendo, Activision, Square, Microsft, Sony & co qui font vivre les principaux sites français (et internationaux) sur lesquels vous retrouvez l’info jeu vidéo qui semble vous intéresser. C’est un fait absolu dont j'ai évidemment conscience. Mais cette dépendance de fait, ne veut pas dire que les rédactions en elles-mêmes ne sont pas indépendantes. Je suis d’ailleurs convaincu que la plupart le sont, indépendantes. Celle que je connais le mieux, Gameblog l’est à 100% ! Malgré les fantasmes de certains, jamais, nous n’avons cédé à des pressions d’éditeurs… au prix parfois de longues prises de becs au téléphone, ou de pression plus vives. C’est le jeu. Nous le connaissons. Nous l'acceptons. Chaque journée n’est pas forcément un long fleuve tranquille, mais nous pouvons nous regarder dans la glace et ce depuis le début de notre aventure en 2007. Le contenu éditorial que nous vous livrons est totalement libre et conçu avec nos convictions. C’est ce que je voulais signifier avec ce 5/5. Rien de plus.
> ...

----------


## Tiri

Je vois plus ça comme un rattrapage pourri digne d'un politicien langue de bois, avec le langage bien associé.

Et puis bon, quand on voit ce qu'il s'est passé avec Heavy Rain...
C'est sur que c'est difficile de céder sous la pressions quand tu laisses toutes les vannes ouvertes.

C'est pour ça que j'ai bien aimé le 4/5 de Ivan par rapport à CPC: 10% de leur chiffre d'affaire vient de la pub, dont 9/10 d'indépendance. Basta.

----------


## Nattefrost

Comme ce sujet est débattu sur deux ou trois topics j'vais c/c  ::P: .

Il redit exactement ce qu'il a déjà dit dans l'émission. Le reste il l'explique par "c'est ma nature". Si c'est pas se défiler sans en avoir l'air je veux bien savoir ce que c'est.
Après que d'autres sites aient des "cadavres dans leurs placards" je veux bien le croire. Ce qu'il appelle sa franchise vis à vis de ses activités peut être interprétée comme une absence de rigueur professionelle. Ha non j'oubliais...il n'est pas journaliste...il n'est que saltimbanque, ce qui est bien commode pour justifier ou écarter des conflits d'intérêts.

----------


## Groufac

C'est de la com' sa réponse. J'ai pas changé d'avis sur le bonhomme (que j'ai découvert pendant l'émission), surtout que j'ai maté pas mal d'interviews de lui entre temps et qu'il me donne à chaque fois l'impression d'être plus un VRP de GB qu'un journaliste ou même un blogeur.

----------


## kenshironeo

Que s'est-il passé avec Heavy Rain?J'avoue avoir loupé l'affaire^^

----------


## Nattefrost

Ce genre de choses

----------


## Anton

J'ai vu l'émission. Et je n'ai absolument pas vu la même chose que vous.

Que l'on soit clairs : je suis pas une groupie de JC (han, un indice sur son attitude dans ces initiales §!), je suis inscrit sur Gameblog mais uniquement pour y troller, et j'ai regardé cette émission l'esprit le plus ouvert possible. 

JC est chiant à toujours tout ramener à lui ou à Gameblag d'une certaine manière, oui. Oui. Ou alors, peut-être, est-ce plutôt - aussi - les autres qui ont un peu trop baissé les yeux, au sens propre comme au figuré. Peut-être. Jusqu'à Monsieur S. obligé de tirer les vers du nez d'Ivan, ou d'encourager Poischich à s'exprimer tel un Jacques Martin à l'Ecole des Fans. 
Gamekult avait des choses à dire mais refusait de le faire, Canard PC avait des débats intéressants ou des apports tangibles apportés au milieu mais les a tous passés sous silence - je pense à l'affaire des alim' par exemple qui a fait grand bruit - et Gameblol lui ne s'est pas gêné pour avancer ses propres pions. Bien sûr. Pourquoi pas ? C'est son droit le plus strict et il était partiellement là pour ça : ce n'est pas parce que les autres n'ont rien dit que le seul qui monopolise prend la parole est un m'as-tu-vu égocentrique.

Pour moi JC est un mec décomplexé (mais attention, pas comme Copé) qui vit la vie qu'il a toujours rêvé, et qui en profite à plein tubes.
Je ne vois pas en quoi ça fait de lui un mec exécrable, vendu, à baffer, hypocrite ou mauvais. 
Ce gars parait sincère et extrêmement enjoué, passionné ; du reste il a visiblement une certaine culture et l'aisance des mots. C'est un showman, il le sait, il l'utilise. Dans son métier, on ne peut tout de même pas lui en donner tort. 

Après sur l'objectivité auto-attitrée, ma foi, pourquoi pas. L'affaire _Heavy Rain_ ? Ah mais j'ai été dans les premiers à me foutre de leur gueule sur le site (je me demande même si ce n'est pas ce qui m'a poussé à m'inscrire). Mais vous savez qu'il y a eu collusion, vous ? Vous y étiez ? Si ce gars affirme être droit dans ses bottes et le clamer sur tous les toits, il a peut être un semblant de crédits et de ressources pour le faire, non ? Vous imaginez bien le désastre si un gars pareil se retrouvait pris en flagrant délire de mensonge ou de manipulation du public, voire de _son_ public. La confiance, c'est son outil de travail. Sans confiance, il n'est rien. 
Alors qui sommes-nous pour juger de la probité de Gamebulle ou de JC ? Restons derrière les limites du raisonnable sans verser dans l'attaque gratuite.

Attaque gratuite qui se trouve sur toutes les pages d'ici relatant cette émission. On sent bien l'esprit corporatiste CPC et ça a l'air de vous enlever pas mal d'indépendance de réflexion et de recul. On aime tous CPC ici, ça n'est pas pour autant qu'on doit en perdre tout esprit de réflexion, toute prudence analytique et se plonger tête la première dans le seau à merde des idées toutes faites ou des "tout-le-monde-sait-bien-que-c'est-évident". Ce n'est pas justement un des combats de CPC, l'anti-idée reçue ?

En résumé, JC a monopolisé la parole parce qu'on a bien voulu la lui laisser... avec la complicité de l'équipe de tournage et de Monsieur S., c'est plutôt évident dans le montage et le titre et l'article entourant la vidéo. 
C'est un gars exubérant, loquace et passionné, qui a l'honnêteté (alors qu'il pourrait l'avoir) de ne pas demander de carte de presse parce qu'il sait bien qu'il mange un peu à tous les râteliers du milieu. 
Il a le courage de le dire. Je ne suis pas bien sûr qu'en l'état ce soit ainsi lui le mec pourri à abattre. 

Et faut être bien naïf pour croire qu'il est le seul à le faire, comme il le dit.


Ceci n'était pas une harangue pro-Chièze hein, je m'en bats l’œil du gars et j'suis même pas Premium  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

> Attaque gratuite qui se trouve sur toutes les pages d'ici relatant cette émission. On sent bien l'esprit corporatiste CPC et ça a l'air de vous enlever pas mal d'indépendance de réflexion et de recul. On aime tous CPC ici, ça n'est pas pour autant qu'on doit en perdre tout esprit de réflexion, toute prudence analytique et se plonger tête la première dans le seau à merde des idées toutes faites ou des "tout-le-monde-sait-bien-que-c'est-évident". Ce n'est pas justement un des combats de CPC, l'anti-idée reçue ?


Je te rassure, sur le forum de Gameblog et Arrêt sur Images les commentaires sont similaires à ceux d'ici.

----------


## Anton

La masse n'est pas trop un argument pour moi  ::happy2::  



Surtout sur Internet.

----------


## Chocolouf

Je parle pas de la masse, mais de la multiplicité des exemples, qui fait que l’attitude de canards n'est en rien un syndrome communautaire.

----------


## Eurok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ce8a51f...c3b8334c06.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai beaucoup aimé le passage aussi où Poischich démontre que Greg n'est pas un vendu. Avec l'image de Greg derrière :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/04ad...ad295b2309.jpg



Ça fait très "Mortal Kombat" - like avec le mec qui apparait en bas quand tu places un uppercut ...

----------


## Nazedaq

> je suis inscrit sur Gameblog mais uniquement pour y troller


Vu ce que tu trolles ici tu trouves encore le temps d'aller troller là-bas ?  ::O: 

Mais t'es payé au troll en fait  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Je ne trolle pas ici, monsieur  :tired:  

Ou alors c'est un vivier  ::ninja::

----------


## TFC

Je la regarde pour la 2ème fois, et je la trouve plus intéressante que la première vision... En particulier, y'a pas mal de sous-entendus (par rapport à JC, au DoritosGate, ...) qu'on comprend mieux !
Mais bon, la 2ème fois il est triplement casses-c****** le JC.

----------


## Bus

> En résumé, JC a monopolisé la parole parce qu'on a bien voulu la lui laisser...


Tout à fait d'accord. JC a beaucoup parlé parce que personne d'autre ne voulait le faire. 
J'ai été assez frustré de cette émission, j'aurais aimé entendre davantage Ivan s'exprimer. C'était clair qu'il avait des choses à dire, ça se voyait sur son visage. Mais autant nous on peut se douter de ce qu'il a en tête, autant le public non spécialiste ne le sait pas. Et n'a eu droit à aucune explication. C'est dommage, il y avait une fenêtre pour montrer que oui, des journalistes sérieux s'intéressent au jeu vidéo ET à leur métier de journaliste. 

Sans connaître de l'intérieur le modèle Canard PC, je pense vraiment que c'est l'équivalent, sur le plan structurel, du Canard Enchaîné, ou de Médiapart: un média de journalistes, fait par les journalistes et pour les lecteurs. Et, comme le Canard Enchaîné et Médiapart, c'est l'un des rares titres à afficher une bonne santé financière. Ce qui se passe chez Canard PC est un des rares bons exemples à montrer dans les médias. Cela méritait une plus grande tribune. Ce n'est pas une question de jeu vidéo.

Je dirais même que du coup, le public néophyte a eu la confirmation que la presse jeu vidéo n'est pas un milieu net. Comment penser autrement lorsqu'on voit dans une émission tant de journalistes embarrassés à l'idée de parler des risques de connivence? Quand le journaliste de Gamekult balance le nom d'Activision, c'est terrible de le voir se ratatiner de la sorte! Au lieu de se sentir coupable, j'aurais voulu le voir expliquer l'affaire au public, et j'aurais voulu voir le reste du casting embrayer. Mais c'est clair, l'état du financement des sites de JV empêche les journalistes de s'exprimer. Il n'y avait pas meilleur exemple. 

C'est vraiment dommage qu'Ivan (le seul qui pouvait défendre sa position et une certaine idée du journalisme avec fierté) n'ait pas voulu se mettre davantage en avant. Il ressort davantage de cette émission l'idée du «c'est un milieu pourri» que l'idée du «il y a des gens qui se battent pour que ça change». En clair, beaucoup de munitions pour les anti-JV, et pas grand chose pour les amateurs.

----------


## Hasunay

> Pour moi JC est un mec décomplexé (mais attention, pas comme Copé) qui vit la vie qu'il a toujours rêvé, et qui en profite à plein tubes.
> Je ne vois pas en quoi ça fait de lui un mec exécrable, vendu, à baffer, hypocrite ou mauvais. 
> Ce gars parait sincère et extrêmement enjoué, passionné ; du reste il a visiblement une certaine culture et l'aisance des mots. C'est un showman, il le sait, il l'utilise. Dans son métier, on ne peut tout de même pas lui en donner tort. 
> 
> Après sur l'objectivité auto-attitrée, ma foi, pourquoi pas.  Si ce gars affirme être droit dans ses bottes et le clamer sur tous les toits, il a peut être un semblant de crédits et de ressources pour le faire, non ? Vous imaginez bien le désastre si un gars pareil se retrouvait pris en flagrant délire de mensonge ou de manipulation du public, voire de _son_ public. La confiance, c'est son outil de travail. Sans confiance, il n'est rien. 
> Alors qui sommes-nous pour juger de la probité de Gamebulle ou de JC ? Restons derrière les limites du raisonnable sans verser dans l'attaque gratuite.


C'est pas tellement le problème d'être complexé ou non mais c'est surtout que le bonhomme n'a jamais cherché qu'a attaqué la concurrence, et en particulier Gamekult, d'ailleurs un exemple flagrant c'est quand il a sorti l'histoire d'un certain Greg qui fait des présentation et des tests sur Gamekult il a sorti l'histoire avec un petit rictus machiavélique. Ce qui est intéressant c'est que malgré son aisance des mots il a tout fait pour qu'on parle de moins possible de Gameblog.

Le gars affirme que la rédaction n'a jamais succombé au pression des éditeurs et j'ai du mal à le croire pour une raison simple, les sites de jeu vidéo sont très (trop ?) dépendant de la pub et ça donne une force incroyable au éditeur même Ivan estime que canardpc est réglo à 4 alors qu'ils ne dépendent qu'à 10% de la pub donc un site qui en dépend à 80% ... Et je parlerais même pas du faites qui si tu chauffe trop un éditeur il ne t'invitera plus nul part et croire qu'un éditeur comme Sony ne peut pas se passer de Gameblog c'est très très naif.

Et enfin à mes yeux le truc le plus grave c'est qu'il ne voit pas le conflit d’intérêt, imaginons un seul instant qu'un homme politique payait 2 semaine de vacances à un journaliste qui doit l'interviewer quelques jours après ou encore un tueur qui paie une villa à l'avocat de la victime dans des cas comme ça tout le monde serait choqué. Dans le jeu vidéo ou ailleurs quand un mec est aussi proche des deux parties on est en droit de mettre en doute son impartialité. Le faites qu'il ne voit pas le problème le rend soit naif ou alors malhonnête.

Là où je suis par contre d'accord avec toi c'est bien que personne n'aurait du le laisser parler autant mais je pense qu'Usul n'a pas parlé parce qu'il n’était pas vraiment concerné, le mec de Gamekult n'a pas parlé parce qu'il n'était pas à l'aise et Ivan parce que ... je sais pas trop enfaîtes. Tous ça pour dire qu'il aurait du faire un débat avec des gens de même aisance et surtout de même domaine.

EDIT : Au passage pour la carte de presse il l'a peut-être demandé sans l'avoir parce qu'il me semble que c'est légèrement incompatible avec son autre boulot.

----------


## Shenron

> EDIT : Au passage pour la carte de presse il l'a peut-être demandé sans l'avoir parce qu'il me semble que c'est légèrement incompatible avec son autre boulot.


Ça peut être un calcul. La carte de presse donne des avantages fiscaux qui doivent être moins intéressants que les revenus qu'il tire de ses ménages.

Sinon émission décevante d'un côté, car on n'a finalement pas appris grand chose sur le fond, mais divertissante et quand même instructive : voir Chièze essayer continuellement de se valoriser en endossant son habit de Paladin, alors que Poischich se retient d'en balancer (mais pas tout à fait), DS qui donne des leçons de journalisme à tout le monde, et Ivan et Poischich (toujours cadrés ensemble, d'ailleurs, alors que Chièze était tout seul dans le cadre la plupart du temps) soupirer et lever les yeux au ciel... ça prouve à minima que derrière les apparences d'entente cordiale le milieu est un panier de crabe, et qu'il y a définitivement un problème d'indépendance. Sauf que certains en sont embarrassés, d'autres non.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Afin d'éclaircir certains malentendus, Julien C a décidé de publier une explication sur son blog, dont voici un extrait:
> "Je sais une chose : contrairement à d’autres, je n’ai pas de cadavres dans mon placard. J’ai tout dit. Vous savez tout sur mes actions. Je ne me cache pas derrière tel ou tel statut. *Je ne me considère que comme un joueur privilégié, un joueur qui a eu beaucoup de chance, qui se doit de retranscrire au mieux ce qu'il a la chance de voir, d'entendre, de percevoir, d'analyser et qui n'a de compte à rendre qu'aux joueurs.* Je n'ai jamais rien caché. Je n'ai pas de cynisme, de calcul en moi. Et c'est pour cela que j'avais envie de m'adresser à vous ce soir. Après, libre à chacun d’apprécier, ou non, mon travail. D’avoir, ou non, envie de suivre ce que je fais. C’est la règle du jeu, et je l’ai toujours acceptée."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gameblog.fr/blogs/JulienC...our-sur-images


Ce qui est drôle, c'est sa manière d'assurer sa défense : "je suis transparent". STOP, en quoi la transparence rend les ménages et l'influence positifs et acceptables ? C'est complètement débile. "Bonjour monsieur, j'ai été élu parce que j'ai acheté des voix aux habitants en faisant du porte à porte, mais comme je le dis haut et fort, ça ne pose pas vraiment problème, si ?"  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ça peut être un calcul. La carte de presse donne des avantages fiscaux qui doivent être moins intéressants que les revenus qu'il tire de ses ménages.


Là vous commencez à tomber dans des procès d'intention un poil délirants (car non étayés).
En tout honnêteté j'ai fait connaissance avec ces sites (gameblog et gamekult donc) lors de cette émission. Ce que je retire de leurs propos et des votre ici c'est que le milieu et ses enjeux semblent extrêmement opaques aux yeux du profane que je suis.

----------


## mescalin

> Ce qui est drôle, c'est sa manière d'assurer sa défense : "je suis transparent". STOP, en quoi la transparence rend les ménages et l'influence positifs et acceptables ? C'est complètement débile. "Bonjour monsieur, j'ai été élu parce que j'ai acheté des voix aux habitants en faisant du porte à porte, mais comme je le dis haut et fort, ça ne pose pas vraiment problème, si ?"


Exactement. Et puis cette horripilante habitude de poukave qui accompagne chacune de ses interventions, putain.

---------- Post added at 10h11 ---------- Previous post was at 10h07 ----------




> Là vous commencez à tomber dans des procès d'intention un poil délirants (car non étayés).


Bah surtout qu'une carte de presse, professionnellement, ça sert à rien. Personne ne la demande jamais. Par contre, de mémoire, ça te fais 7500e de reduc d'impôt.

----------


## Shenron

> Là vous commencez à tomber dans des procès d'intention un poil délirants (car non étayés).


D'où le "peut" dans ma phrase. C'est une hypothèse, et ça me paraît cohérent, à la lumière de ses propos sur le sujet, qu'il ait estimé qu'il ne pouvait pas concilier la profession de journaliste avec celui de gérant d'une boîte de com', et que quand il a tout mis dans la balance il a choisi la boite de com'.

----------


## Groufac

@Anton: Derrière les trolls un peu virulents sur J. Chieze, il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens ici qui pensent que ce soit "l'homme à abattre" si je lis les posts. Ça serait lui accorder beaucoup trop d'importance dans le milieu.

      On est nombreux à avoir aussi vu dans l'organisation de l'émission @si que JC était là pour porter le rôle de "l'idiot du village", le gars qu'on montre comme ce qu'il ne faut pas faire.
Est ce que ça le rend plus attachant? Surement.
Est ce que ça démontre le côté retord de DS? Oui surement aussi. 
Est ce que ça le rend plus intelligent de s'être pointé pour offrir 1h40 de spectacle désolant sur la presse JV? Non.

Le gars nous a montré comment il pouvait faire de la pub pour son site, tout en expliquant que les ménages c'est normal et en exposant à tout le monde qu'il était 100% objectif.
Ça montre surtout un aspect navrant du journalisme JV, et il a à l'évidence été invité pour ça. 

-------------------------------------------

Le gars s'autoproclame objectif et indépendant. Le premier pas quand on est un tant soit peu pro serait de reconnaître qu'on est difficilement indépendant quel que soit le mode de fonctionnement de l'organe de presse ou du blog. Les pressions sont partout et lui en plus mange à tout les râteliers ... il se décrédibilise totalement en s'attribuant la "note maximale" à ce sujet alors qu'il se ballade déjà dangereusement entre le rôle de blogeur d'information et celui de représentant de commerce. 
Si il était réellement objectif il dirait que son rôle est très flou depuis l’extérieur de sa tête. Par contre, il a l'honnêteté d'expliquer qu'il mange à tout les râteliers et cela sans complexe. C'est pas pour autant que ça en fait quelqu'un d'indépendant.

Ce mec est la personnification du fait que l'on peut être assujetti à une ou plusieurs marques dans son travail, ne pas s'en rendre compte et le vivre plutôt bien, tout en rêvant que les gens l'appelle un jour "journaliste" ou même "héros" ("_parfois il m'arrive de faire un travail de journaliste_", "_les gens ont été réembauchés [...] et là il y a une plus-value_" c'est révélateur de ses envies). 
Je pense que c'est cela qui fait réagir de manière si violente les gens, car on lui a laissé un tribune d'une heure et quelques pour déblaterrer tous ces contresens, alors que le sujet pouvait être traité plus en profondeur, et pas simplement en montrant le "mauvais exemple" à ne pas suivre.
Ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est le seul dans ce cas là, c'est juste que c'est un des "plus visibles" comme le dit Usul parce qu'il revendique ce journalisme-menestrel JV qui peuple beaucoup de site web d'info, en embrassant totalement le rôle d'animateur pub et de point-relais des communiqués de presse des éditeurs.

-------------------------------------------

     A l'inverse, tu as des gens comme Poischich qui sont tout à fait conscient que leur rôle n'est pas parfait du fait de leur dépendance aux éditeurs, mais qui essaient de gagner cette liberté de ton avec le temps, en continuant un travail dans l'ombre de longue haleine. Par contre, le mec refuse quasiment d'en parler publiquement (faut d'ailleurs lire ce que les gens extérieurs ou les anciens du site écrivent sur Gamekult pour le comprendre) et du coup ça a un peu pourri le débat cette volonté de garder tout ça en cuisine interne. Même merlantfrit a eu du mal à lui sortir faire autre chose que "on est pas parfait, mais on y travaille".
Par contre il a aussi ses contradictions, comme sa défense absolue de la place de Greg chez GK, alors que le mec bosse aussi pour les éditeurs et donc qu'il est en tant que journaliste en situation évidente de conflit d'intérêt. Sa ligne de défense reste "c'est un bon gars qui reste objectif" (peut être mais c'est pas la question du conflit d'intéret) et "c'est le meilleur dans son domaine, on aurait du mal à se passer de lui" (là déjà c'est plus valable je trouve pour une petite rédac').

Tout n'est pas blanc ou noir certes mais pour moi JC est un peu l'exemple du mec qui embrasse totalement le rôle dans lequel s'est enfermé la presse JV aujourd'hui (et une bonne partie de la presse spécialisée en général), Gael Fouquet plutôt celui du gars qui essaie d'en sortir petit à petit à la force des bras avec sa rédaction, et Ivan le fou du gars qui a gagné sa liberté de parole.

Voilà pourquoi, je pense, JC a été critiqué. C'est le mec qui a renoncé sous la pression du système et qui semble en être presque fier.
Qu'il se soit mis à attaquer GK c'est encore autre chose et c'est d'ailleurs plus révélateur de sa personne que de son métier, ça ne m'intéresse pas trop.

----------


## Karhmit

> [...]

----------


## Aulren

> Par contre il a aussi ses contradictions, comme sa défense absolue de la place de Greg chez GK, alors que le mec bosse aussi pour les éditeurs et donc qu'il est en tant que journaliste en situation évidente de conflit d'intérêt. Sa ligne de défense reste "c'est un bon gars qui reste objectif" (peut être mais c'est pas la question du conflit d'intéret) et "c'est le meilleur dans son domaine, on aurait du mal à se passer de lui" (là déjà c'est plus valable je trouve pour une petite rédac').


Il y a tout de même une différence entre faire de la pure traduction et faire des présentations pour les éditeurs.

----------


## Groufac

Surement, mais ça reste du conflit d'intérêt. C'est ça que je soulignais.

----------


## Chocolouf

Tiens, en parallèle de ça, ya le père Marcus qui se pose en défenseur de son grand ami Julien Chieze, hilarant et déconcertant de mauvaise foi.

_"Marcus
il y a environ une heure
Par solidarité entre ménestrels, je voudrais juste apporter mon soutien à mon ménestrel celesto-cosmique préféré, Julien Chièze de Gameblog.fr, qui, semble t’il, s’est attiré les foudres de pas mal de rageux ce week end à propos des débats
autour du fameux « Doritos Gate » qui met en cause l’intégrité des journalistes de la presse jeu vidéo (je dis « semble t’il » parce que je n’ai pas pu suivre vraiment l’affaire, j’étais trop occupé par le Toulouse Game Show).


J’aimerai avoir le temps de rentrer dans cette polémique qui pose de vraies questions, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas, j’enchaine ma troisième semaine de boulot non-stop (week end compris) et j’ai encore trop de choses à faire pour pouvoir prendre le temps de débattre véritablement (plus tard peut être).

En revanche je connais bien Julien, et je peux vous dire que, comme la quasi-totalité des journalistes de la presse spécialisée que je connais, il est très soucieux de son intégrité, et c’est sans doute le fait de vouloir être totalement transparent envers son public qui lui vaut aujourd’hui de servir de bouc émissaire à la place d’éventuelles « brebis galeuses » qu’on peine à trouver.

Personnellement en plus de 20 ans de carrière, je n’ai jamais croisé de journalistes « vendus » aux éditeurs de jeux qui modifieraient leurs notes sous la pression d’un éditeur ou sous l’effet de la corruption (pour être honnête, si, juste une fois, mais il ne s’agissait pas de journalistes justement, et c’est ce qui a motivé mon départ de Game One en 2002). C’est comme « ces joueurs qui à force de jouer aux jeux vidéo finissent par devenir violent et tuer quelqu’un » dont on nous parle beaucoup, mais dont on arrive à trouver aucun exemple concret…. Une sorte de légende urbaine pour amateurs de conspirationnisme.

En revanche il est vrai que, comme Julien et comme d’autres journalistes, il m’arrive d’être payé par un éditeur pour présenter un jeu en public lors d’un événement, en dehors de mes activités de journaliste, avec cette fois ma seconde casquette, celle d’animateur.
Je l’ai fait par exemple pour le lancement de Star Wars Old Republic au Virgin des champs Elysées, déguisé en Jedi avec une épée laser en plastoc, et je ne le fais évidemment que pour des jeux que j’adore et que j’accepte donc de cautionner.

Julien de son côté présente parfois sur des salons avec la verve celesto-cosmique qu’on lui connait Deus Ex ou Final Fantasy par exemple, des jeux dont il est fan, et qu’il s’interdit ensuite de tester lui-même sur Gameblog par soucis déontologique. Tout ça se fait donc en toute transparence, et je trouve assez injuste qu’on le soupçonne d’être « vendu » aux éditeurs en grande partie pour cette raison.

Bon, voilà, pour quelqu’un qui ne voulait pas perdre de temps à polémiquer, je viens de passer une heure à écrire ce texte, mais c’est important pour moi de défendre mes potes lorsqu’ils sont victimes d’injustices, et puis comme ça, vous avez déjà une petite idée de mon avis sur la question globale !

Maintenant, je la ferme et je retourne bosser, on en recausera plus tard, d’ici une semaine ou deux quand j’aurai fini tous mes devoirs, mais là, j’ai trois Super Marcus World a tourner aujourdhui, quatre « Chez Marcus » a tourner demain, un débat de Game One et des « Marcus VS Julien » a tourner la semaine prochaine, et je vous épargne le reste de mon planning… Testeur de jeux vidéo, c’est peut-être pas finalement un métier aussi facile et plaisant que ce que vous imaginez ! ;-)"_


C'est dingue comme la "transparence" peut vous rendre honnête et faire revenir l'être aimé, sans oublier que le mélange des genres est une fois de plus révélé puisque le fameux ménestrel, qui n'est donc pas journaliste, se défend de tester les jeux dont il est fan par soucis déontologique, d'après l'ami Marcus. Mais les tests de jeux sur Gameblog, c'est pas le boulot des journalistes ?

Faudrait demander l'avis de journalistes de presse d'information "classique" concernant les ménages du non journaliste JC et du journaliste Marcus, ça pourrait donner de sacrées choses.

----------


## Hasunay

@Groufac

C'est surtout qu'il a sorti cette histoire avec Greg pour essayé de dire "oui mais y a pas que moi Gamekult aussi mais en plus lui c'est un vilain il fait des tests" et là c'est le drame il réagit trop tard que ça va le desservir dans le débat, il tente donc de se rattraper aux branches.

----------


## Anton

> Tiens, en parallèle de ça, ya le père Marcus qui se pose en défenseur de son grand ami Julien Chieze, hilarant et déconcertant de mauvaise foi.


En quoi ?

----------


## Nattefrost

Ouais je vois pas bien de mauvaise foi chez Marcus sur ce coup là. Il a l'air de dire ce qu'il pense. Après il se trouve que lui aussi fait des présentations et à partir de là toute suspicion est possible. Enfin pour moi  Marcus est plus un animateur télé qu'un journaliste.

----------


## Groufac

Il l'a pourtant bien expliqué après sa citation.

----------


## Gtag

Je suis plutot daccord avec Anton, JC nest pas le pire des pourris et il a le merite dassumer ses pratiques, la ou le bas blesse, cest que cest justement les methodes de certains redacteurs du monde du JV qui laissent a desirer et qui provoquent, de fait, une collusion et un melange des genres et non pas une demarche consciente, ce que semble refuter Marcus au sujet de JC. (Clavier CZ jediterai ce soir)
Je crois dailleurs que cest ce que dit Ivan sur le plateau d@SI.

----------


## Chocolouf

> En quoi ?


Par le déni de réalité que nous présente naïvement Marcus, ses pratiques et celles de son ami Julien C. ne sont pas compatibles avec une définition du journalisme, censé être indépendant.

Et arrêter de parler de pire des pourris et autres conneries, c'est pas le sujet, simplement une réaction de rageurs, le sujet c'est quoi ?

"Les journalistes qui traitent de jeux vidéo  sont-ils vendus, totalement vendus aux éditeurs de jeux vidéo à coup  d'affiches publicitaires, de petits cadeaux, de ménages, de faveurs ? [...] Dans quelles conditions travaillent les journalistes qui testent les jeux vidéo ? Peut-on leur faire confiance ?"

----------


## Groufac

Après moi je ne sais pas si c'est de la "mauvaise foi" ou simplement de la naïveté profonde. J'espère que c'est la deuxième solution du coup.

----------


## Dekans

Hey pas touche à marcus !  :Emo: 

Comme dit plus haut il est surtout animateur maintenant, et puis on a bien vu en 2002 qu'il est intègre.

Basher JC parce qu'il se la ramène trop OK mais leave Marcus alone !

----------


## Chocolouf

> Hey pas touche à marcus ! 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut il est surtout animateur maintenant, et puis on a bien vu en 2002 qu'il est intègre.
> 
> Basher JC parce qu'il se la ramène trop OK mais leave Marcus alone !


Ça change rien au cas de Julien C., c'est pas parce que tu as refusé de te coucher une fois en le clamant haut et fort qu'il n'y a rien au avant.

----------


## Hasunay

> Après moi je ne sais pas si c'est de la "mauvaise foi" ou simplement de la naïveté profonde. J'espère que c'est la deuxième solution du coup.


Effectivement soit ils sont très naïf et n'arrive pas à saisir le concepts de conflit d'intérêt ou alors ils sont simplement malhonnête.

----------


## Zorglomme

Massive bullshit. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ces "journalistes" ne disent pas la vérité sur les pressions des éditeurs, annonceurs, de leur direction. J'ai pu les constater par moi-même à jv.com, et ces pressions existent bel et bien, mais pas de façon plus scandaleuse qu'ailleurs. Je pense que c'est simplement le secret qui est entretenu autour, ainsi que tout le bullshit qui va avec, qui nui aux médias concernés. Faut pas rêver, les GK et GB ne vivent pas, ils survivent, et je pense que c'est comme pour la presse papier : c'est parce qu'ils sont perçus comme des outils, des esclaves de ceux qu'ils sont censés analyser, tester, décrypter. Jv.com est dans un cas de figure un peu différent puisque le site est si complet et surtout si vieux et bien installé qu'il est difficile de ne jamais y aller, à aucun moment. Parce que l'essentiel est là : BG, GK & cie se foutent bien de ce que vous pensez, l'important c'est que vous veniez sur le site pour faire du clic et de la page vue. Si c'est pour rager ou pour les féliciter, ça leur fait ni chaud ni froid. Cet état de fait se voit particulièrement bien sur jv.com, qui publie volontairement des news ultra-trollesque.

----------


## Sim's

> Hey pas touche à marcus ! 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut il est surtout animateur maintenant, et puis on a bien vu en 2002 qu'il est intègre.
> 
> Basher JC parce qu'il se la ramène trop OK mais leave Marcus alone !


Que ce soit les Level One sur Game One à l'époque ou les Chez Marcus sur Nolife ce sont des tests, une critique ou un avis peut importe quel nom vous donnez à ça.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Cet état de fait se voit particulièrement bien sur jv.com, qui publie volontairement des news ultra-trollesque.


Ce qui me gène bien plus que des "news" supposément polémiques c'est les "reportages" du genre de celui qu'on peut voir actuellement sur leur page d'accueil où un "envoyé spécial" qui ne fait même pas parti de leur rédaction va faire la promo d'un jeu de foot à Madrid au coté de la mascotte de la marque.

----------


## Flad

Quoi ? Marcus refait les level one sur Game One ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quoi ? Marcus refait les level one sur Game One ?


Plutôt des "défis" avec Julien Tellouk.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Hey pas touche à marcus ! 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut il est surtout animateur maintenant, et puis on a bien vu en 2002 qu'il est intègre.
> 
> Basher JC parce qu'il se la ramène trop OK mais leave Marcus alone !


Jamais compris pourquoi on le mettait sur un tel piédestal.
Alors ok j'ai pas connu la grande époque "Level One" mais je regarde de temps en temps un "Chez Marcus" sur Nolife et c'est loin d'être fantastique.
Le bonhomme présente bien, est marrant, mais est très rarement critique et à chaque fois que je le vois j'ai l'impression de pas avoir appris grand chose si ce n'est que le jeu est vraiment pas mal, bon, très bon ou super top.

Et c'est un gros habitué des ménages lui aussi.

----------


## quikkk

> Jamais compris pourquoi on le mettait sur un tel piédestal.
> Alors ok j'ai pas connu la grande époque "Level One" mais je regarde de temps en temps un "Chez Marcus" sur Nolife et c'est loin d'être fantastique.
> Le bonhomme présente bien, est marrant, mais est très rarement critique et à chaque fois que je le vois j'ai l'impression de pas avoir appris grand chose si ce n'est que le jeu est vraiment pas mal, bon, très bon ou super top.
> 
> Et c'est un gros habitué des ménages lui aussi.


Ouais en gros level one sur Game One à l'époque c'était fait à l'arrache et tu sentais le mec passionné et bon vivant.
Perso je regardais pas pour le jeu, mais plus pour les conneries qu'il faisait.
Maintenant je ne sais pas trop, mais son émission sur les jeux rétro était vraiment sympa aussi, tout comme son bouquin.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Maintenant je ne sais pas trop, mais son émission sur les jeux rétro était vraiment sympa aussi, tout comme son bouquin.


Son émission sur les jeux rétros sur Game One n'était pas vraiment de lui de ce que j'avais vu. Les images et notes qu'on peut voir sur les vidéos proviennent en grande partie du travail d'Alex Pilot ou il était à Game One. Il fait plus office de présentateur qu'autre chose.
Et dans le même domaine je trouve les Retro and Magic de Nolife bien meilleurs.

----------


## Anon26492

Julien C. est directeur de l'administration chargée d'approuver les médicaments commercialisés en France.
Il siège aussi au conseil d'administration des laboratoires Servier.
"aucun conflit, s'exclame-t-il, ce n'est que le conseil d'administration, de plus je ne siège dans aucune commission approuvant les médicaments !"

Julien C. est procureur de la République à Marseille. 
Le weekend, il est consultant pour plusieurs personnalités marseillaises : Al C., Lucky L., Meier L., Nucky T., Don C.
"Et alors ? Je n'instruit pas les enquêtes, mes substituts s'en chargent ! Sans compter que je ne conseille que des personnalités ayant mon entière approbation !"

Julien C. est ministre de l'intérieur.
Un jour par mois, il intervient comme conférencier dans plusieurs entreprises du CAC40.
"Ces entreprises sont toutes dans le secteur de l'industrie. Je suis ministre de l'intérieur. Aucun lien, circulez y'a rien à voir !"

Julien C. ne voit pas le problème.

----------


## Sim's

À la première lecture je n'avais pas vu qu'il défendait son pote sans avoir l'émission, mais en plus il disait qu'il se définissait comme journaliste. Ah ouais quand même...  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Effectivement soit ils sont très naïf et n'arrive pas à saisir le concepts de conflit d'intérêt ou alors ils sont simplement malhonnête.


Très franchement, il joue bien les candides, mais y'a un moment où, quand tout le monde te tombe dessus, tu penses à te remettre un peu en question, à prendre du recul. Ce qu'il ne fait jamais.
Je reste persuadé que c'est un mec qui maitrïse très bien sa com', et certainement pas le petit naïf qu'il veut faire croire. Dans les deux cas de toute façon y'a problème.

D'ailleurs il a pondu un billet de "défense" sur son blog et euh, comme d'hab': il est persécuté, tout le monde lui en veut mais il ne voit pas pourquoi blabla de toutes façon les autres sont des vendus aussi mais lui l'assume donc il est meilleur blabla.
Le plus effrayant sont ses défenseurs qui ne remettent rien en question, mais alors rien, malgré les nombreuses casseroles plus ou moins visibles. Autant certains de son côté font preuve de lucidité sur le problème, autant d'autres ont un comportement limite endoctriné...

----------


## Aulren

> Julien C. est directeur de l'administration chargée d'approuver les médicaments commercialisés en France.
> Il siège aussi au conseil d'administration des laboratoires Servier.
> "aucun conflit, s'exclame-t-il, ce n'est que le conseil d'administration, de plus je ne siège dans aucune commission approuvant les médicaments !"
> 
> Julien C. est procureur de la République à Marseille. 
> Le weekend, il est consultant pour plusieurs personnalités marseillaises : Al C., Lucky L., Meier L., Nucky T., Don C.
> "Et alors ? Je n'instruit pas les enquêtes, mes substituts s'en chargent ! Sans compter que je ne conseille que des personnalités ayant mon entière approbation !"
> 
> Julien C. est ministre de l'intérieur.
> ...


This.

----------


## ryohji

> Très franchement, il joue bien les candides, mais y'a un moment où, quand tout le monde te tombe dessus, tu penses à te remettre un peu en question, à prendre du recul. Ce qu'il ne fait jamais.
> Je reste persuadé que c'est un mec qui maitrïse très bien sa com', et certainement pas le petit naïf qu'il veut faire croire. Dans les deux cas de toute façon y'a problème.


C'est également mon ressenti: tout dans sa gestuelle durant le débat fait clairement pensé à une performance voir un jeu d'acteur. Ses expressions sont toutes faites et il laisse clairement pensé qu'il joue un rôle. Ou tout du moins il est si mauvais acteur que tout transpire l'artificielle dans sa manière d'être sur le plateau. Je maintiens ce que j'avais dit, il est un très mauvais commerciale qui ne sais pas s'adresser à son public. Comme quoi la qualité du discoure rejoint le niveau de sa performance (oui, je maintiens qu'il nous a fait une performance dans le sens théâtrale du terme). Et perso ça me fait vraiment chier de voir ce que son devenu certains ancien de 'Pad. Heureusement il reste toujours l'excellent Greg qui s'est quand même pris une volée de caca de la part de son ancien collègue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Muvais commercial je n'en suis pas certain: sa technique marche sur certaines personnes.
Le "t'es un héros" ironique est vérité vraie pour certains, quand tu lis Gameblog...

Edit: tain j'essaye de suivre l'émission, mais c'est insupportable avec l'autre teubé. Y'a pas moyen de faire un montage sans interventions de JC ? En plus on gagnerait facile 1h d'émission  ::ninja:: 

Edit: Ivan à la gueule du type qui n'a pas dormi depuis une semaine ou qui fume des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas en bar-tabac  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

:ouaiouai:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Muvais commercial je n'en suis pas certain: sa technique marche sur certaines personnes.
> Le "t'es un héros" ironique est vérité vraie pour certains, quand tu lis Gameblog...
> 
> Edit: tain j'essaye de suivre l'émission, mais c'est insupportable avec l'autre teubé. Y'a pas moyen de faire un montage sans interventions de JC ? En plus on gagnerait facile 1h d'émission


Le "Ah mais t'es un héros alors..." d'Ivan est la funniest réplique ever.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sa tête quand l'autre parle  est un spectacle à elle toute seule  ::P:

----------


## Nazedaq

> Muvais commercial je n'en suis pas certain: sa technique marche sur certaines personnes.


Euh si clairement, c'est tout sauf un commercial. Il ne sait rien vendre à commencer par lui-même. 
Tu peux raconter n'importe quelle énormité sur un support de com (tv, blog, papier, radio...) tu trouveras toujours quelques âmes décérébrées prêtent à t'écouter, en jargon commercial en appelle ça des "têtes" ou "satellites" (des grandes oreilles quoi).
Je ne critiquerai pas JC sur le fond mais commercialement il est aussi à l'aise qu'un ver sur un hameçon. Il n'y connait rien et enchaîne toutes les fautes grossières.

----------


## kenshironeo

Bon en même temps quand je regarde les émissions de Marcus, je les regarde surtout pour la manière dont il les présente c'est surtout du divertissement.

Son but c'est pas de faire une analyse hyper technique mais de divertir en parlant des jeux, de fair eune mise en scène, et ça marche.
E le slevel one manquaient d emoyens car c'était les débuts de la chaîne et avant qu'il y soit injecté masse thunes.

Et j'ai jamais eu l'impression que c'était quelqu'un qui avait pris la grosse tête.

Après qu'ils soient animatuers et journalistes à la fois, tant mieux pour eux ça leur fait des revenus en plus.Est-ce que ça affecte leur intégrité, il faudrait l'étudier au caspar cas et avoir de spreuves flagrantes et objectives.

Mais en l'occurence on se focalise plus sur des peoples que sur le cas des testeurs moyens,ceux qu'on ne verra jamais à la télé, qui ont écrit un test sur JVC, et qui ne sont pas forcément corrompus mais pensent qu'ils ont une famille à nourrir et envie de garder leur place.

S'il ya des gens qui font pression on va pas les voir sur le devant de la scène c'est évident.

----------


## ryohji

> Muvais commercial je n'en suis pas certain: sa technique marche sur certaines personnes.
> Le "t'es un héros" ironique est vérité vraie pour certains, quand tu lis Gameblog...


Je me suis mal exprimé vu que j'avais déjà sortit ça sur mes précédents postes mais je précise malgré tout. Il est mauvais car son discoure et son comportement ne vont pas avec le public qui est celui de Arrêt sur Image et la majorité des joueurs qui sont vraiment intéressés par ce genre de débat. Ce sont pour la plus part soit des personnes rompus aux techniques de communication, celles d'analyses de l'information ou ayant une connaissance du milieu du jeux vidéo et de son actualité qui font qu'ils sont capable de comprendre à qui ils ont à faire. Et les techniques de charmes de JC se heurtent à des personnes qui sont en majorités soit imperméables, soit très critiques vis à vis de ces méthodes.

----------


## Hasunay

> Muvais commercial je n'en suis pas certain: sa technique marche sur certaines personnes.
> Le "t'es un héros" ironique est vérité vraie pour certains, quand tu lis Gameblog...
> Edit: tain j'essaye de suivre l'émission, mais c'est insupportable avec l'autre teubé. Y'a pas moyen de faire un montage sans interventions de JC ? En plus on gagnerait facile 1h d'émission 
> Edit: Ivan à la gueule du type qui n'a pas dormi depuis une semaine ou qui fume des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas en bar-tabac


Je pense aussi que sa prestation lui à surement fait très mauvaise pub, il en a beaucoup trop fait d'autant que son cinéma n'est clairement pas fait pour le public d'Arrêt sur Images. Pour la tête d'Ivan j'ai plutôt eu l'impression qu'il était complètement blasé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je me suis mal exprimé vu que j'avais déjà sortit ça sur mes précédents postes mais je précise malgré tout. Il est mauvais car son discoure et son comportement ne vont pas avec le public qui est celui de Arrêt sur Image et la majorité des joueurs qui sont vraiment intéressés par ce genre de débat. Ce sont pour la plus part soit des personnes rompus aux techniques de communication, celles d'analyses de l'information ou ayant une connaissance du milieu du jeux vidéo et de son actualité qui font qu'ils sont capable de comprendre à qui ils ont à faire. Et les techniques de charmes de JC se heurtent à des personnes qui sont en majorités soit imperméables, soit très critiques vis à vis de ces méthodes.


Effectivement dis comme ça c'est plus compréhensible, et je suis d'accord. Clairement il amadoue pas le public d'@si. Maintenant, était-ce son intention ? J'en suis pas certain.

----------


## Karhmit

_Non mais je ne suis pas d'accord, on est pas des vendus._



_On peut tout de même accepter d'être payé en nature avec des chambres d'hotel de luxe sans que ça remette en question notre intégrité_



_Accepter les conditions des éditeurs mais n'en faire qu'à notre tête, ça s'appelle être intelligent_

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La dernière image  :^_^: 

Un véritable appeau à montage.


Edit: j'ai l'impression que Poisch et Ivan n'ont qu'une envie, aller se mitrer la gueule au bistrot du coin pendant qu'Usul joue de la guitare avec une couronne de fleurs sur la tête.

----------


## Hasunay

> _Accepter les conditions des éditeurs mais n'en faire qu'à notre tête, ça s'appelle être intelligent_


Cette phrase là était particulièrement énorme, le mec dit à l'éditeur que c'est ok pour le deal et au final il ne respecte pas sa parole ? Non seulement c'est pas honnête mais en plus l'éditeur laissera pas passer ça 50 fois je pense.

----------


## Shenron

"Ça s'appelle être malin"  ::trollface::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> La dernière image 
> 
> Un véritable appeau à montage.


Voilà.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Voilà.




Au premier coup d’œil, c'est pas son pouce que j'ai vu en bas de l'image  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

Tiens et c'est quoi cette histoire de stripteaseuses que j'ai lu dans l'article d'@si ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Marcus c'est le Drucker du jeu vidéo, après l'avoir vu j'ai autant la pèche que le jour où on me dit que je vais devoir faire une cure de salade pendant une semaine.

Après les ménages tout ça, je m'en tappe un peu c'est la vitrine ils font ce qu'ils veulent, c'est déjà assez pathétique pour pas avoir à en rajouter.

Ce qui m'emmerde c'est le jeu qui sort tous les ans et dont tout le monde sait qu'il ressortira l'année d'après à la même date au jour près et qui malgré ça continue chaque année à se prendre son 17 habituel, alors que c'est une copie en plus ou moins réussi de la version d'avant, qui elle était une copie du précédent, qui elle-même était un clone de ... enfin vous avez compris.

Parce que derrière il y a un mastodonte qui juste avec son ombre impressionne tout le monde et qu'il n'y a personne pour sortir du rang en mettant le 12 que mérite vraiment ce jeu et ainsi prendre le risque de se faire remarquer, perdre des voyages tout frais payés, des access prioritaires et autres petites complaisances pas bien méchantes, mais tellement confortables à force que l'on s'y habitue volontiers.

----------


## Sim's

Tu as l'inverse, ceux qui remontent la note après effectué un test peu élogieux : http://blogs.wefrag.com/Netsabes/200...ttend-au-pire/

----------


## Nasma

> Cette phrase là était particulièrement énorme, le mec dit à l'éditeur que c'est ok pour le deal et au final il ne respecte pas sa parole ? Non seulement c'est pas honnête mais en plus l'éditeur laissera pas passer ça 50 fois je pense.


Perdu.

Du moins si j'ai bien écouté il a juste contourné la question.

La question était sur les invitations pur un paquet de jeu groupé. Donc soi tu parle de  tous soi tu viens pas.

Et il a répondu que si on l'invitait pour voire un jeu et qu'un foi sur place on l'invitait a voire un autre jeu il pouvait refusé.

----------


## Shenron

Donc d'un côté tu as GK ou CPC qui préfèrent refuser d'aller à la présentation de gros jeux si on leur impose de parler d'un autre, et de l'autre GB qui va à la présentation d'un gros jeu, et, quand on leur demande, vu qu'ils sont là, d'aller en voir un autre, ils répondent "non, pas envie".

----------


## Hasunay

> Perdu.


Perdu, perdu :D

Il me semble qu'il dit un truc du style : "Tu y vas tu fais ce qui t'interesse et tu laisse le reste, c'est à dire juste être malin" Je m'en souviens bien parce qu'a ce moment là Ivan fait une drole de tête et pousse un soupire couplé avec un léger rire très communicatif sur ses pensés vis à vis de JC. Ensuite il reprend en changeant légerement le discourt, d'ailleurs il me semble que le présentateur dit un truc du style : "j'avais pas compris ça".

----------


## Zorglomme

Je viens de finir un montage avec toutes les interventions d'Ivan, upload en cours.

----------


## Hasunay

Bah 5 minutes ça doit pas être très long à upload  ::ninja::

----------


## Zorglomme

Le montage final fait un peu plus de 20mn. Les interventions d'Ivan paraissaient simplement très rares et courtes à côté du bullshit incessant de JC.

----------


## Bibule

> Julien C. est directeur de l'administration chargée d'approuver les médicaments commercialisés en France.
> Il siège aussi au conseil d'administration des laboratoires Servier.
> "aucun conflit, s'exclame-t-il, ce n'est que le conseil d'administration, de plus je ne siège dans aucune commission approuvant les médicaments !"
> 
> Julien C. est procureur de la République à Marseille. 
> Le weekend, il est consultant pour plusieurs personnalités marseillaises : Al C., Lucky L., Meier L., Nucky T., Don C.
> "Et alors ? Je n'instruit pas les enquêtes, mes substituts s'en chargent ! Sans compter que je ne conseille que des personnalités ayant mon entière approbation !"
> 
> Julien C. est ministre de l'intérieur.
> ...


 :^_^: 

N'oublions jamais que dans "connard décomplexé", le mot-clef reste "connard".

----------


## Lt Anderson

> N'oublions jamais que dans "connard décomplexé", le mot-clef reste "connard".


N'oublie pas que Julien C. est un héros.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je viens de finir un montage avec toutes les interventions d'Ivan, upload en cours.


Question con : t'es sûr que ça pose pas de problème, sachant que la video est en accant payant ?

----------


## Dekans

Bientôt les Julien Chièze facts  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Question con : t'es sûr que ça pose pas de problème, sachant que la video est en accant payant ?


Non pas tout le temps.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Question con : t'es sûr que ça pose pas de problème, sachant que la video est en accant payant ?


Ca c'est Youtube qui me le dira. J'ai juste récupéré 20mn, sur une émission de deux heures. On est plus proche du teasing que du vol. Ca sera up d'ici une vingtaine de minutes.

----------


## Sk-flown

Ça fait un peu "Fan de" ton machin là, surtout s'il n'y a que lui qui parle.

----------


## Zorglomme

As-tu regardé l'émission en entier ?

----------


## Anton

Ca sera dans le ton du topic "hate de"  :^_^:

----------


## kenshironeo

Avec le recul, je comprends que Julien C ait fait des erreurs, c'est indéniable,qu'il y ait des ménages, c'est possible aussi mais ça ne se limite pas à Gameblog.

Maintenant peut-être qu'on ferait mieux de tourner la page, pour que ça ne se transforme pas en lynchage/bizutage en règle.

Il a été un peu sûr de lui  ok, mais les grands décideurs, il n'en fait pas partie, et ce sont eux qui sont à la source.

Après j'ai l'impression que les gens ont été choqué quand il a dit que quand on les invitait et que sur place on leur demandait de présenter un autre jeu, ils refusaient. Cela à mon sens n'a rien de  méchant, ça s'appelle utiliser le système.

Sur le moment il a été arrogant et cassant, mais je trouve que son "cas" occulte la partie la plus importante du problème. De temps en temps Internet a besoin d'un bouc-émissaire qui va servir de défouloir, ne tombons pas dans cet excès.

----------


## Sim's

Sinon tu as le droit de te relire avant de poster.  :tired: 

Et ce mec fait parti du système vu qu'il a une bonne com' spécialisé dans les jeux tout en étant dirigeant d'un site d'information (un bien grand mot) sur le jeu vidéo.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai pas trop compris ce qu'usul foutait là.
Je crois que lui non plus d'ailleurs.

Du coup, il est intervenu que très rarement (plus rarement qu'ivan même).
J'ai retenu qu'il essayait d'orienter le débat de manière constructive mais dès qu'il l'ouvrait, le présentateur -complètement largué, ça donne pas envie de voir le reste des émissions- ou JC répondait en une phrase proche de "on s'en fout".
Franchement, j'ai mal pour lui :-/

Dans l'ensemble, entre un présentateur et un chroniqueur à l'ouest et un mec qui est branché sur secteur, le débat était très loin d'être intéressant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai pas trop compris ce qu'usul foutait là.
> Je crois que lui non plus d'ailleurs.


Un des rares de JV.com qu'on ne puisse pas accuser de connivence et de faire ouvertement "des ménages"

----------


## Illynir

Un peu logique vu qu'il fait des vidéos à plusieurs centaines de bornes des locaux de jv.com ... et qu'il n'a aucun rapport avec le rédactionnel.

----------


## Hasunay

On en a parlé mais il a été invité parce qu'il avait taclé la presse jeu vidéo dans une interview mais il aurait du être présenté vis à vis de ça, là on a plutôt l'impression qu'il est censé représenté jv.com.

----------


## purEcontact

> Un des rares de JV.com qu'on ne puisse pas accuser de connivence et de faire ouvertement "des ménages"


Bah clairement.
Si demain, on m'annonce qu'il rejoins les rangs cpc, ça m'étonnerais pas du tout.
Ce mec est super intéressant et a une vision clairement moins mercantile du jeu vidéo que 90% des journalistes.

----------


## Sim's

De toute façon Usul et ses autres comparses ne font pas partie de JV.com, ils sont seulement des prestataires vu qu'ils sont payés à la vidéo.

----------


## skyblazer

A vrai dire, c'est surtout parce qu'Usul a écrit une lettre ouverte à la suite d'une interview qu'il avait eu, où il parlait de ce qu'il pensait de la presse JV justement.

Mais oui, autrement le "gang nesblog" (Usul, RealMyop, Coeurdevandal, maintenant le Joueur du Grenier), sont indépendants. Même si JV.com n'a sans doute pas interêt à les écarter facilement, puisque leurs chroniques sont d'assez loin les plus populaires (Usul fait sur une vidéo prise au pif 170000 vues, SpeedGame fait 130000, Expéditions inutiles 70000 et l'univers du jeu indépendant à peu près autant) du site. Même DiabloX9, cité dans l'émission comme une personne d'influence, était moins populaire sur JV.com (environ 100000 vues, de ce que j'ai vu).

----------


## Tomaka17

> le "gang nesblog" (Usul, RealMyop, Coeurdevandal, maintenant le Joueur du Grenier)


*glicht*  ::trollface:: 

Nan c'est vrai que ça fait énormément de bien de voir enfin un peu de qualité dans ce monde de youtubers merdiques.

Ces gens là sont dans le camp de l'intégrité, de la maturité et de la qualité par rapport à la quantité et à la médiocrité, si on peut faire un parallèle entre youtubers et presse vidéoludique (et oui j'ai écrit cette phrase juste pour ne pas être hors sujet).

----------


## Sk-flown

> As-tu regardé l'émission en entier ?


Non je participe au débat depuis le début mais j'ai pas vu l'émission...   :tired: 

Bien sûr que je l'ai vu.

Mais des réponses sans les questions ou les interventions des gens autours, c'est un peu con tu ne trouves pas ?

----------


## TFC

C'est surtout que Ivan était loin d'être le seul intervenant intéressant... (ça fait très fan-de effectivement ton montage).

Sinon soyons clairs, moi personnellement, je m'en fous que des gens fassent des ménages à partir du moment où je le sais clairement. Autrement dit, si JC fait son test dans un magasine et que c'est écrit (dans chaque texte) qu'il travaille également comme PR de l'éditeur : parfait, je saurai donc que ce que je lis peut être orienté. C'est pareil pour Marcus ou Greg (qui lui, ne fait pas vraiment du PR mais un travail de traducteur). De la même façon, j'aimerai être informé des éventuels préssions que peuvent subir les magajines (ex : on veut telle note, sinon pas de pub, etc....).

Je pense que CPC est un modèle qui effectivement laisse peu de place à des conivences. Mais comme disait Usul, à partir du moment où tu travailles avec les éditeurs rien que pour relayer les annonces des jeux (une date de sortie, une information sur le gameplay, ou le doublage, ou la musique, etc...), forcément tu fais également de la publicité (et le seul moyen de ne pas en faire est de ne PAS en parler). C'est aussi pour ça que Ivan se donne un 4/5 (d'ailleurs, faudra dire à Ivan que 9/10, ca donne 4.5/5 hein  :;):  personne ne l'a jamais remarqué  ::P: ). De la même façon, Usul est impacté par les rentrées publicataires de jv.com mais si il ne fait pas partie de la rédaction. Donc, tout est une affaire de compromis. La question qui m'importe personnelement c'est : quel est l'avis -subjectif- (et si c'est celui de la redaction entière JE VEUX LE SAVOIR) du testeur, dans le cas d'un playtest normal (sur config classique, dans un environnement de type boulot/maison).

Après, JC est chiant à écouter (prises de paroles longues et fréquentes) et ça a empeché de laisser les autres prendre la parole. Qu'il défende sa vision ne me pose pas problème à partir du moment où on peut avoir un peu tous les arguments de chaque intervenants.

Sinon, j'ai toujours détesté le bashing des concurents (ca fait très "on est des élites"). Ce qui est d'ailleurs est à mourrir de rire quand certains sur le forum attaquent "le reste du monde" dont GameKult alors que ces derniers sont des potes de CPC (qui, les un peu vieux s'en rappellent hebergaient les forums de CPC à la création du magazine !). Je ne trouve pas qu'il y'a eu (à ma connaissance) de scandale impliquant des rédactions entières en France (y compris le souvent méprisé JV.com). Y'a (j'en suis sûr) des gens de bonne volonté ET intègre dans ces équipes.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Non je participe au débat depuis le début mais j'ai pas vu l'émission...  
> 
> Bien sûr que je l'ai vu.
> 
> Mais des réponses sans les questions ou les interventions des gens autours, c'est un peu con tu ne trouves pas ?


Justement, Ivan ne donne pas de réponses, il déroule son propre fil.

Voici donc la vidéo montée, 26mn avec la plupart des interventions d'Ivan, et celles dignes d'intérêt. A mettre en première page si le fondateur du topic estime que ça peut aider.

----------


## Anthandew

> Justement, Ivan ne donne pas de réponses, il déroule son propre fil.
> 
> Voici donc la vidéo montée, 26mn avec la plupart des interventions d'Ivan, et celles dignes d'intérêt. A mettre en première page si le fondateur du topic estime que ça peut aider.
> 
> ]


ASI vit grâce aux abonnements, tout comme CPC. Pas certain que la publication de ton montage soit de bon aloi ici et encore moins en 1ere page.

----------


## Zorglomme

CPC aussi propose des numéros gratuitement. Là c'est un montage de 26mn d'un sujet de 2h. Considère-ça comme du teasing.

----------


## alx

CPC propose gratuitement ce qu'il veut bien proposer gratuitement. Si @SI veut monter des bandes annonces, ils sont assez grands pour le faire eux-même.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Zorglomme, ils ont raison. On est les premiers à râler quand on tombe sur un scan, même partiel, du dernier CPC, alors on ne va pas s'y mettre ici.

----------


## Groufac

Je plussoie, @si ne se finance que par ses abonnés (pas de pub ni de subventions publiques, par choix), ils ont mis l'émission accessible gratos pendant 24h, on peut se faire parrainer pour 1 mois gratos d'@si et pour 1€ les gens peuvent aussi avoir un accès 24h au site.
Bref au bout d'un moment c'est pas vraiment logique de publier le contenu de la vidéo comme ça, surtout que 26 minutes ce n'est plus de l'ordre de la bande annonce ...

C'est con parce que il y a du taff mon rassembler tous les "bons moments", mais ça me choque pas mal que ce soit publié sur youtube.
Au pire met la vidéo en privé et montre là aux gens qui veulent ou à tes connaissances, mais en l'état c'est pas fair play de mettre cette vidéo en accès libre.

----------


## Tiri

Surtout quand on voit le commentaire ajouté librement à la fin associant douteusement la fermeture de Mer7 uniquement à la complaisance dont ils auraient fait preuve. Mouais...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bon en même temps quand je regarde les émissions de Marcus, je les regarde surtout pour la manière dont il les présente c'est surtout du divertissement.


En gros, il s'agit d'une émission publicitaire quoi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pas vraiment.A la rigueur, peu importe le jeu qui va être présenté, ce qui va amuser, enfin pour ma part,c'est voir Marcus en costume ou voir les blagues à 2 centimes qu'il va faire,etc.

D'ailleurs pas mal de titres qu'il a présentés étaient des titres non mainstream et  qui ne passent jamais dans les premières pages des gros sites, et il disait souvent c'est bien maisà 30 euros ça fait trop cher ce jeu là par exemple, bref c'est pas l'émission faite pour faire acheter le dernier jeu sorti.

En gros ce qui lui importe c'est de montrer ce qui est amusant et qu'il s'amuse ,mais je n'y vois pas ou très peu de côté publicitaire, sauf peut-être quand il essaie d'encourager les gens à aider la cha$ine no lifeparce qu'elle a besoin d'argent.

Mais c'est tout.

----------


## Bus

Ouais, faut pas confondre publicité et critique positive hein.




> Mais comme disait Usul, à partir du moment où tu travailles avec les éditeurs rien que pour relayer les annonces des jeux (une date de sortie, une information sur le gameplay, ou le doublage, ou la musique, etc...), forcément tu fais également de la publicité (et le seul moyen de ne pas en faire est de ne PAS en parler).


Non je dirais pas ça. Les éditeurs aussi ont besoin de la presse pour qu'elle passe les infos dans des articles, et pas au format de pub. Parce que la pub, ça coûte cher hein, et que ça suffit pas à faire monter un buzz. Donc à ce niveau là, la presse a autant besoin des éditeurs que les éditeurs ont besoin de la presse. Donc donner des infos c'est une chose, orienter le contenu de l'article ça en est une autre. 

Bien sûr, en donnant les infos, les éditeurs vendent leur bifteck, mais c'est là que le travail du journaliste intervient: démêler le vrai du faux, la feature intéressante de la promesse molyneusienne, trouver les contradictions...

----------


## Tomaka17

> Pas vraiment.A la rigueur, peu importe le jeu qui va être présenté, ce qui va amuser, enfin pour ma part,c'est voir Marcus en costume ou voir les blagues à 2 centimes qu'il va faire,etc.
> 
> D'ailleurs pas mal de titres qu'il a présentés étaient des titres non mainstream et  qui ne passent jamais dans les premières pages des gros sites, et il disait souvent c'est bien maisà 30 euros ça fait trop cher ce jeu là par exemple, bref c'est pas l'émission faite pour faire acheter le dernier jeu sorti.
> 
> En gros ce qui lui importe c'est de montrer ce qui est amusant et qu'il s'amuse ,mais je n'y vois pas ou très peu de côté publicitaire, sauf peut-être quand il essaie d'encourager les gens à aider la cha$ine no lifeparce qu'elle a besoin d'argent.
> 
> Mais c'est tout.


D'ailleurs si on enlève tout ce qui est humour, les "tests" de Marcus n'ont pas grand intérêt.
Il est plus proche d'un animateur qui fait une émission en utilisant les jeux vidéos comme accessoire, plutôt qu'un testeur.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ouais, faut pas confondre publicité et critique positive hein.


Oh non ! Jamais ! Ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont des conspirationnistes !

----------


## Sim's

C'est marrant en fouillant un peu on met Julien Chièze face à ses contradictions. Le 25 Août 2011 il animait une soirée pour la sortie de Deus Ex Human Revolution, mais le même jour il était également présent dans une émission de France Inter pour parler du même jeu.

Je me demande ce que serait sa défense.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme32145

S'il y en a qui ont loupé l'émission et qui veulent la voir, je peux parrainer 10 personnes et donc donner un mois gratuit. 
N'hésitez pas à me MP votre adresse mail.

Edit : en plus il y a plein d'autres émissions intéressantes.

----------


## Redlight

La guéguerre GK/GB qui pourrit le débat dommage. D'autant plus que les site sont identique dans leur jugement (les cas incriminés Black Ops 2 et Hitman Absolution les test sont strictement identiques  ::XD:: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le jugement n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le problème soulevé dans l'émission...

----------


## Redlight

> Le jugement n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le problème soulevé dans l'émission...


Ah et de quoi ça parle alors?

edit : allez élargissons le terme jugement à traitement de l'actualité vidéoludique (même si ça reste la même chose).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Déjà niveau jugement, difficile de dire "GK et GB" sont pareils en prenant deux pauvres jeux parmi des dizaines. 
Sinon le problème soulevé  dans l'émission, et là je me content de repomper  hâtivement @si:




> Les journalistes qui traitent de jeux vidéo sont-ils vendus, totalement vendus aux éditeurs de jeux vidéo à coup d'affiches publicitaires, de petits cadeaux, de ménages, de faveurs ?


En gros. Heureusement que GK (ou CPC) peut avoir un avis sensiblement proche de celui de GB pour certains titres. La qualité d'un jeu ne dépend pas que de son marketing.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La qualité d'un jeu ne dépend pas que de son marketing.


La qualité non, mais pour la note, ça va dépendre de la réponse à la question que tu quotes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La qualité non, mais pour la note, ça va dépendre de la réponse à la question que tu quotes.


Je pars du principe peut être erroné que, globalement, CPC ou GK sont  au-dessus ce genre de magouilles.

----------


## Groufac

Moi aussi, je sais je suis naif !

----------


## Redlight

> Déjà niveau jugement, difficile de dire "GK et GB" sont pareils en prenant deux pauvres jeux parmi des dizaines. 
> Sinon le problème soulevé  dans l'émission, et là je me content de repomper  hâtivement @si:
> 
> 
> 
> En gros. Heureusement que GK (ou CPC) peut avoir un avis sensiblement proche de celui de GB pour certains titres. La qualité d'un jeu ne dépend pas que de son marketing.


Du c'est bien du jugement et du libre arbitre dont il est question dans ce débat. Donc ma remarque est tout à fait dans le ton de l'émission
Et je prenais 2 exemples car ils se les sont balancé à la figure pdt le débat. Même si Gameblog à une ligne éditorial un peu plus large (il parle souvent de truc racoleurs pour générer des clics dont GK ne fais pas echo) il y a très peu de différence entre les 2 sites quand on recoupe.

Donc ça me fait bien rire quand je vois l'un dire : nous on est plus indépendant, non c'est moi toi t'as fait ça, ouais mais toi t'as fais ça.

Et puis l'indépendance de rédaction c'est un secret de polichinelle dont on ne sait que trop peu de chose pour être apte de juger. Il y a bcp trop d'enjeux, de non dis et chose passé sous silence pour que l'on puisse affirmé qui oui telle ou telle rédaction est indépendante.

----------


## Groufac

C'est pour ça que c'est intéressant d'entendre ceux qui ont quitté GK par exemple.

Sinon moi je reviens sur GK pas mal parce qu'ils ont sortie des dossiers "journalistiques" sur des sujets quasiment oubliés par la presse en général (conditions de travail des dev', l'envers des salons, la "chute" des studios français, ...).
Et puis bon, la liberté de ton de leur émission fait du bien.

----------


## Rhoth

> Tiens, en parallèle de ça, ya le père Marcus qui se pose en défenseur de son grand ami Julien Chieze, hilarant et déconcertant de mauvaise foi.
> 
> [I]"Marcus":
> En revanche il est vrai que, comme Julien et comme d’autres journalistes, il m’arrive d’être payé par un éditeur pour présenter un jeu en public lors d’un événement, en dehors de mes activités de journaliste, avec cette fois ma seconde casquette, celle d’animateur.
> Je l’ai fait par exemple pour le lancement de Star Wars Old Republic au Virgin des champs Elysées, déguisé en Jedi avec une épée laser en plastoc, et je ne le fais évidemment que pour des jeux que j’adore et que j’accepte donc de cautionner.


Il faudrait juste que ces gens comprennent que "la seconde casquette d'animateur" n'est pas une transfo parfaite avec 4 murs étanches autour d'eux.
Si on les prend eux pour faire l'animateur et pas Philippe Risoli malgré ses 20ans d'expérience en supermarché, c'est aussi pour leur image de testeur de jeu vidéo. Que leur présence cautionne le jeu présenté beaucoup plus qu'un test complaisant @9/10 "LE JEU DE L'ANNEE §", comme un acteur en promo pour son film.

Se croire indépendant simplement en raison d'un changement de casquette, c'est une illusion. D'autant plus que ca ne peut qu'alimenter la suspicion, de voir un individu rémunéré directement par un éditeur. Parce que quand l'éditeur te file un autre jeu, la casquette a p'tet changé, mais le cheque il est sur le meme compte.
Je dirais meme plus, l'excuse des casquettes, c'est se donner bonne conscience tout en bouffant à tous les rateliers.

----------


## Redlight

De bonne foi ils le sont surement, honnête ils le sont peut être.

Le gros problème que ça pose c'est comme tu le dis l'image perçu par le public, en tant que spécialiste des jeux vidéos ils ont une certaines crédibilité qui peuvent altérer la vision du public quand il présente un jeu.

----------


## Sim's

Un nouvel article est paru sur le sujet, mais c'est réservé aux abonnés : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5427

Je ne sais pas qui a eu l'idée de cette page, mais Ivan est un bon matériau pour les gifs  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

La meilleure :



:D

Replaçable à l'infini.

----------


## Redlight

Faut arrêter aussi de faire du gif avec tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et puis l'indépendance de rédaction c'est un secret de polichinelle dont on ne sait que trop peu de chose pour être apte de juger. Il y a bcp trop d'enjeux, de non dis et chose passé sous silence pour que l'on puisse affirmé qui oui telle ou telle rédaction est indépendante.


Ca c'est le point qui me gêne sur ce topic : c'est facile de chier sur le gars qui a une grande gueule et qui l'ouvre, mais au final combien de ces personnes à l'avis très arrêté se basent sur des faits ? Je veux bien que le Julien ou GB soient pas tout nets, et je crois qu'il y a eu des «scandales» les concernant, mais combien de râleurs ici ont creusé le sujet, pour combien qui répètent les posts de la première page ?

Par exemple Sim's, lui, investigue un peu : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post6132742

----------


## Chocolouf

::lol::   ::P: 

Et JC qui grattouille Poischisch.

----------


## Groufac

Quelqu'un veut bien découper Ivan sur celle là, je veux m'en faire un smiley.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Maria Kalash

C'est aussi mon préféré.

----------


## Canard Groupies

C'est bizzare que Julien se soit autant planté, à ma connaissance, il était bien plus à l'aise dans les débats de Game One, avouez quand même que le journaliste s'est un poil acharner sur lui même s'il a bien chercher.
Ivan, comme j'aurais pût m'y attendre, à parler en mode GodMode activé. ..

----------


## Zorglomme

Mes yeux.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Quelqu'un veut bien découper Ivan sur celle là, je veux m'en faire un smiley.
> 
> 
> http://louuuuuuule.comeze.com/11.gif


Magnifique celui-là !

BO2 en fond, l'un qui ne veut rien savoir et l'autre qui cherche un verre d'alcool par réflexe  :^_^:

----------


## kenshironeo

Je pensais à quelque chose, suite à cette émission, pourquoi ne pas proposer aux trois journalistes invités d'échanger pour une durée limitée(une semaine, deux semaines un mois) leur lieu de travail respectif?Ce serait une bonne manière pour chacun d'apprécier les méthodes de l'autre et le retour pourrait être intéressant pour les trois communautés.

J'imagine bien le show façon " on a échangé nos parents" mais version journalistique, où on en apprend plus sur les méthodes des équipes.

----------


## MrBoutade

> Quelqu'un veut bien découper Ivan sur celle là, je veux m'en faire un smiley.
> 
> 
> http://louuuuuuule.comeze.com/11.gif





Si le topic du photomontage est pas encore mort, y a moyen de faire une belle série avec.

----------


## Snydlock

> edit : allez élargissons le terme jugement à traitement de l'actualité vidéoludique (même si ça reste la même chose).


C'est encore pire.
GB, ce sont les experts des news à clics et des rumeurs internet.
Va sur GK et tu n'en trouveras pas.
Sinon, comme test radicalement opposé, je te conseille celui de Heavy Rain.
Nan franchement, les deux sites n'ont pas grand chose à voir.

----------


## Soleas

> C'est bizzare que Julien se soit autant planté, à ma connaissance, il était bien plus à l'aise dans les débats de Game One, avouez quand même que le journaliste s'est un poil acharner sur lui même s'il a bien chercher.
> Ivan, comme j'aurais pût m'y attendre, à parler en mode GodMode activé. ..


Il n'y pas peut-être pas le même niveau entre le débat de Game One et celui d'@SI ?

Et ouai, il y a beaucoup autour de trucBlog (surtout avec la présentation du site).

Et Yvan à juste appliqué le conseil d'un modérateur connu: post moins, post mieux.

----------


## Sim's

> C'est encore pire.
> GB, ce sont les experts des news à clics et des rumeurs internet.
> Va sur GK et tu n'en trouveras pas.
> Sinon, comme test radicalement opposé, je te conseille celui de Heavy Rain.
> Nan franchement, les deux sites n'ont pas grand chose à voir.


C'est sûr entre le test de GB et de Gk il n'y avait rien avoir.  :^_^:

----------


## Tomaka17

C'est quoi le mot à gauche de "rédactionnel" ?

----------


## Sim's

C'est "publi-rédactionnel", c'est une pub en fait.

On arrivait sur cette page en cliquant sur une pub pour Heavy Rain 



Cette même pub que tu retrouvais sur les passages piétons parisien

----------


## Groufac

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6b24b89...29a6f39cf6.jpg
> 
> Si le topic du photomontage est pas encore mort, y a moyen de faire une belle série avec.


 Merci, je cherchais un gif animé mais c'est déjà très bien :D.

----------


## Bah

> Je pensais à quelque chose, suite à cette émission, pourquoi ne pas proposer aux trois journalistes invités d'échanger pour une durée limitée(une semaine, deux semaines un mois) leur lieu de travail respectif?Ce serait une bonne manière pour chacun d'apprécier les méthodes de l'autre et le retour pourrait être intéressant pour les trois communautés.


Heu... Y'a vraiment que le lecteur qui peut potentiellement s'intéresser à ça, les acteurs eux à priori ils s'en branlent. Ils savent déjà comment ça marche. Non vraiment, je vois pas du tout en quoi ce serait intéressant pour eux.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je pensais à quelque chose, suite à cette émission, pourquoi ne pas proposer aux trois journalistes invités d'échanger pour une durée limitée(une semaine, deux semaines un mois) leur lieu de travail respectif?Ce serait une bonne manière pour chacun d'apprécier les méthodes de l'autre et le retour pourrait être intéressant pour les trois communautés.
> 
> J'imagine bien le show façon " on a échangé nos parents" mais version journalistique, où on en apprend plus sur les méthodes des équipes.


T'as pensé à faire un scanner récemment ?

----------


## Illynir

Il a raison ! un reportage spécial diffusé sur M6 en plein "prime time" avec comme titre : On a échangé nos rédacteur !

----------


## Frypolar

> Perdu.
> 
> Du moins si j'ai bien écouté il a juste contourné la question.
> 
> La question était sur les invitations pur un paquet de jeu groupé. Donc soi tu parle de  tous soi tu viens pas.
> 
> Et il a répondu que si on l'invitait pour voire un jeu et qu'un foi sur place on l'invitait a voire un autre jeu il pouvait refusé.


Je crois même qu’il a fini par avouer qu’il irait voir les autres jeux  ::rolleyes:: .

Je sais que c’est moche mais ça m’a bien fait rire :

----------


## ryohji

Putain, la dernière volé sur tweeter est bien salée.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ivan à Gameblog...

Haha.

---------- Post added at 01h25 ---------- Previous post was at 01h23 ----------




> Putain, la dernière volé sur tweeter est bien salée.


Avec toujours un excellent niveau de mauvaise foi pour Gameblog.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca c'est le point qui me gêne sur ce topic : c'est facile de chier sur le gars qui a une grande gueule et qui l'ouvre, mais au final combien de ces personnes à l'avis très arrêté se basent sur des faits ? Je veux bien que le Julien ou GB soient pas tout nets, et je crois qu'il y a eu des «scandales» les concernant, mais combien de râleurs ici ont creusé le sujet, pour combien qui répètent les posts de la première page ?
> 
> Par exemple Sim's, lui, investigue un peu : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post6132742


Oui et en remontant à la période du blacklistage de GK par Sony on peut retrouver une interview où JC dit qu'il considère "normal" l'attitude de l'éditeur.
Tout ça pour venir chialer ensuite pour les 48H de blacklistage d'Activision et reprocher à ses "confrères" de baisser leur culotte et l'absence de soutien envers GB.
Y'a pas mal de casseroles, mais si fallait tout lister ici on en sortirait pas. Et je passe sur ses interventions sur le forum GB, qui se termine la moitié dut temps par "ne me lisez pas si vous n'êtes pas contents" ou "on est tous pourris mais poi je le reconnais, donc c'est bien"...

---------- Post added at 08h43 ---------- Previous post was at 08h41 ----------




> C'est bizzare que Julien se soit autant planté, à ma connaissance, il était bien plus à l'aise dans les débats de Game One, avouez quand même que le journaliste s'est un poil acharner sur lui même s'il a bien chercher.
> Ivan, comme j'aurais pût m'y attendre, à parler en mode GodMode activé. ..


Pour l'instant je n'ai vu que la moitié de l'émission (JC est trop insupportable pour tout faire d'une traite) mais effectivement je trouve dommage que ça se focalise quasi-uniquement sur JC. Même si c'est le "bon client" pour ce genre de débat, il aurait fallu parler des autres aussi.

---------- Post added at 08h46 ---------- Previous post was at 08h43 ----------




> J
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/2/f/9d4457ff6b969...c23a447258.png


Enorme.

"Combien à pris Julien pour faire passer tout le monde pour des intellos ?"

Chaud le Trazom par contre...La guerre est ouvertement déclarée apparemment...
Et le commentaire sur la pub "déguisé" , c'est bien à GB de le sortir...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il faudrait juste que ces gens comprennent que "la seconde casquette d'animateur" n'est pas une transfo parfaite avec 4 murs étanches autour d'eux.
> Si on les prend eux pour faire l'animateur et pas Philippe Risoli malgré ses 20ans d'expérience en supermarché, c'est aussi pour leur image de testeur de jeu vidéo. Que leur présence cautionne le jeu présenté beaucoup plus qu'un test complaisant @9/10 "LE JEU DE L'ANNEE §", comme un acteur en promo pour son film.
> 
> Se croire indépendant simplement en raison d'un changement de casquette, c'est une illusion. D'autant plus que ca ne peut qu'alimenter la suspicion, de voir un individu rémunéré directement par un éditeur. Parce que quand l'éditeur te file un autre jeu, la casquette a p'tet changé, mais le cheque il est sur le meme compte.
> Je dirais meme plus, l'excuse des casquettes, c'est se donner bonne conscience tout en bouffant à tous les rateliers.


Non mais Marcus il fait des pubs pour l'abonnement Client Gold de Micromania.

Je veux dire, voilà.

----------


## Cultiste

> http://uppix.net/4/2/f/9d4457ff6b969...c23a447258.png


C'est bien Ayrton Senna la PP de Trazom ?  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


nepasfairedeblaguenepasfairedeblague...

----------


## Sim's

L'article sur Jeuxactu est en accès gratuit pendant 24h  : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5427  :;):

----------


## cooly08

Hoho, pour vous j'ai écouté le dernier podcast de gameblog. Mes oreilles saignent, mais comme on me l'a dit quand j'étais petit, si tu es de gauche lis des journaux de droite, si tu es de droite lis des journaux de gauche.

Résumé :
ASI pas cité une fois. Vous en faites le conclusion que vous voulez mais ça en dit long.
Et quelques piques sans jamais citer le vrai tenant de ceux-ci, sans doute histoire de ne pas informer ceux qui ne seraient pas encore au courant que l'émission d'ASI existe.

J'ai notamment apprécié un passage que je vous résume. En gros, ils disent qu'entre "confrères" ils ne faut pas se critiquer. Et la phrase d'après : "D'ailleurs ceux qui se croient bulletproof (le mot utilisé !!! sic) ne devraient pas trop se le croire". 
Bref, une menace quoi. Faudrait penser à être cohérent. Au moins d'une phrase à l'autre, ça serait déjà un début.

Et la fin du podcast est également très... hum emblématique. Un des gars, Plume je crois, dit "malencontreusement", Walking dead est un chouette "produit". Un autre dit très sérieusement et sans rire (en tout cas c'est comme ça qu'on l'entend dans le podcast) : "Là j'ai envi de casser la gueule quand tu dis produit".  ::O: 
Et JC qui renchérit : "À gameblog on ne parle pas de produit"...

Bref...

----------


## kolian

> L'article sur Jeuxactu est en accès gratuit pendant 24h  : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5427



Pas mal...Dommage que l'emission ne fut pas tourné dans le même genre.

Il parait que le podcast de silence on tourne sur le sujet est deja un poil plus interessant...pas eut le temps d écouter par contre

----------


## Da-Soth

> Non mais Marcus il fait des pubs pour l'abonnement Client Gold de Micromania.
> 
> Je veux dire, voilà.


Impossible on te dit ! Ca n'existe pas !

----------


## olih

> Pas mal...Dommage que l'emission ne fut pas tourné dans le même genre.
> 
> Il parait que le podcast de silence on tourne sur le sujet est deja un poil plus interessant...pas eut le temps d écouter par contre


 Assez intéressant oui.
Autrement je viens de lire l'article et ouah, c'est du haut niveau là  ::o: .


Spoiler Alert! 


M'enfin ces notes sur les affiches/jaquettes de jv, ça me rappelle les commentaires/appréciations sur les bouquins : ne jamais y faire gaffe.

----------


## ryohji

> Hoho, pour vous j'ai écouté le dernier podcast de gameblog. Mes oreilles saignent, mais comme on me l'a dit quand j'étais petit, si tu es de gauche lis des journaux de droite, si tu es de droite lis des journaux de gauche.
> 
> Résumé :
> ASI pas cité une fois. Vous en faites le conclusion que vous voulez mais ça en dit long.
> Et quelques piques sans jamais citer le vrai tenant de ceux-ci, sans doute histoire de ne pas informer ceux qui ne seraient pas encore au courant que l'émission d'ASI existe.
> 
> J'ai notamment apprécié un passage que je vous résume. En gros, ils disent qu'entre "confrères" ils ne faut pas se critiquer. Et la phrase d'après : "D'ailleurs ceux qui se croient bulletproof (le mot utilisé !!! sic) ne devraient pas trop se le croire". 
> Bref, une menace quoi. Faudrait penser à être cohérent. Au moins d'une phrase à l'autre, ça serait déjà un début.
> 
> ...


 Plume, c'était pas le rédacteur en chef de Joypad après que l'équipe originelle s'était cassé avec celle de joystick ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Je crois même qu’il a fini par avouer qu’il irait voir les autres jeux .
> 
> Je sais que c’est moche mais ça m’a bien fait rire :
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/2/f/9d4457ff6b969...c23a447258.png


Très bon la réponse finale... et effectivement, ça fait guerre ouverte là ! Pfff. Dommage, je trouvais Trazom à peu près le seul intéressant dans la rédaction actuelle de Gameblog. Sa pique fait pitié là quand même.

Cela dit, sur CPC, je trouve que le livret FarCry3 prête le flan à la critique (le livret ne sert à rien à mon sens, et il arrive avant le test du jeu...), et c'est dommage qu'il arrive juste en même temps que cette "affaire" Arrêt sur Image.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Va falloir que je m'abonne à ASI.
Espérons que c'est pas bloqué au taf.

----------


## Sim's

> Plume, c'était pas le rédacteur en chef de Joypad après que l'équipe originelle s'était cassé avec celle de joystick ?


Plume était seulement rédacteur (ou pigiste), le rédac' chef était un dénommé Teck.

---------- Post added at 12h50 ---------- Previous post was at 12h48 ----------




> Très bon la réponse finale... et effectivement, ça fait guerre ouverte là ! Pfff. Dommage, je trouvais Trazom à peu près le seul intéressant dans la rédaction actuelle de Gameblog. Sa pique fait pitié là quand même.
> 
> Cela dit, sur CPC, je trouve que le livret FarCry3 prête le flan à la critique (le livret ne sert à rien à mon sens, et il arrive avant le test du jeu...), et c'est dommage qu'il arrive juste en même temps que cette "affaire" Arrêt sur Image.


Il me semble que c'est l'ironie le message de Trazom.  :tired:

----------


## kenshironeo

Décidément Julien C soulève bien des passions.Je viens devoir qu'un membre de Gameblog, à son propos, souligne ceci: "Le personnage dérange par son style, son éloquence ou plus généralement par sa faculté à être différent... et on sait, surtout en France, que la différence fait peur."

----------


## Lt Anderson

> sa faculté à être différent


Haha je le savais bien, Julien Cquivoussavez est "différent".

----------


## ryohji

Trazom m'a toujours paru comme un rédacteur très intéressant mais "sanguin" (passionné diront certains), donc je sais pas trop comment prendre son commentaire. Surtout quand on lit son tweet sur la version pdf de canard pc.
Par contre je me souvient aussi de pas mal de tests de Gameblog assez risibles avec la descente d'un bons jeux PSN/Xbl avec des justificatifs assez... hasardeux quand le même rédacteur encensait Kane & Lynch 2. Jeu unanimement reconnu comme catastrophique mais ayant eu droit à une promo assez présente sur de nombreux sites spécialisés Gk,JV.com ou GB. Su le coup ça m'a fait tiquer et rappeler la précédente affaire Kane & Lynch qui avait fait beaucoup de bruit à l'époque.

----------


## Euklif

> Autrement je viens de lire l'article et ouah, c'est du haut niveau là .
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> M'enfin ces notes sur les affiches/jaquettes de jv, ça me rappelle les commentaires/appréciations sur les bouquins : ne jamais y faire gaffe.


Jeux actu, deuxième site d'audience du jeux vidéo? Va falloir me dire sur quel référent parce que dans mon monde, c'est GK...
Je connais pas asi mais entre ça et l'émission... Ils font des recherches sur ce qu'ils traitent de temps à autre ou c'est juste sur ces 2 "affaires" là?

----------


## Groufac

D'habitude il sont plutôt sérieux (mais pas parfait évidemment), là j'ai l'impression que c'est le sujet qui créé ces approximations :/.
L'article reste très intéressant pour autant.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Jeux actu, deuxième site d'audience du jeux vidéo? Va falloir me dire sur quel référent parce que dans mon monde, c'est GK...
> Je connais pas asi mais entre ça et l'émission... Ils font des recherches sur ce qu'ils traitent de temps à autre ou c'est juste sur ces 2 "affaires" là?


Jeuxactu.com is ranked 12,599 in the world (among the 30 million domains), a low rank means that this website gets lots of visitors. This site is relatively popular among users in the France. It gets 79.7% from France. This site is estimated worth $18,313USD. This site has a good Pagerank(5/10). It has 1,801 backlinks. It's good for seo website. Jeuxactu.com has 23% seo score

Gamekult.com is ranked 7,033 in the world (among the 30 million domains), a low rank means that this website gets lots of visitors. This site is relatively popular among users in the France. It gets 81% from France. This site is estimated worth $USD. This site has a good Pagerank(5/10). It has 3,335 backlinks. It's good for seo website. Gamekult.com has % seo score.

donnée tirées de webstatsdomain.

----------


## Euklif

C'est vrai mais ce qui m'as surtout frappé, c'est leurs "méthode de travail" si je puis dire... Dans ce qu'ils en disent, ils vérifient pas grand chose. C'est toujours leurs correspondants qui les mettent sur la voie. J'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire le rapprochement avec une des remarques du présentateurs de l'émission sur le fait qu'un journaliste avait pour job de contourner les verrous.
Donc je me demandais surtout si c'est vraiment le sujet en cause... J'avoue que l'avis de quelques adeptes/abonnés me ferait plaisir ^^.




> donnée tirées de webstatsdomain.


Y a aussi ça pour la france si tu veux  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Cela dit, sur CPC, je trouve que le livret FarCry3 prête le flan à la critique (le livret ne sert à rien à mon sens, et il arrive avant le test du jeu...), et c'est dommage qu'il arrive juste en même temps que cette "affaire" Arrêt sur Image.


Au contraire un ptit livrer comme ca, c'est clairement indiqué qu'il s'agit de publi-rédactionnel, ca indique aussi que CPC a une base de lecteurs suffisants pour intéresser un gros éditeur dans un truc comme ca. Et surtout, ca ne parle pas d'un jeu un peu moisi, mais plutôt d'une bonne surprise (et je ne pense pas à Soldner quand je dis ca, oulala attention :D)

----------


## Zorglomme

> L'article sur Jeuxactu est en accès gratuit pendant 24h  : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5427


Merci pour le lien !
Par contre pas très intéressant, jv.com est exactement dans le même cas et les conflits d'intérêt que cela entraîne sont bien connus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Cherchez pas des sens cachés aux échanges avec Trazom. C'est du concours de vannes. Et je gagne.

----------


## Bah

> Au contraire un ptit livrer comme ca, c'est clairement indiqué qu'il s'agit de publi-rédactionnel


Étonné par cette remarque je suis allé jeter un oeil sur le livret et j'ai pas remarqué d’indications à ce sujet. Au contraire, avec un édito au début je trouve que ça fait pas publi rédactionnel du tout. Le seul truc qui fait penser ça en fait c'est que les articles sont pas signés. Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que c'est indiqué clairement ? J'ai regardé rapidement hein, j'ai peut-être raté le truc.

----------


## gripoil

Ils vous ont pas proposé une petite chronique sur le site chez @SI ?  ::ninja:: 
A chaque fois qu'y'a une émission qui marque un peu derrière y'a une petite surprise.
Après une émission avec Guillon et Porte ils nous ont offert une chronique de Porte.
Après une émission avec une journaliste belge sympathique qui avait un peu taclé les journalistes français ils lui ont offert quelques chroniques.
Et d'autres exemple que j'ai oublié  :;):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je pense pas qu'ils s'intéressent suffisamment aux jeux vidéos à la la presse spécialisée pour aller beaucoup plus loin que ça. C'est probablement pas une mauvaise chose d'ailleurs ?

----------


## gripoil

Ouais j'en doute pas. J'dis ça sans y croire. C'est juste que j'imaginais bien la scène  :;): 
Même si mine de rien Rafik Djoumi avait déjà fait quelques papier bien branlés sur les jeux. Donc c'est pas leur premier coup d'essai.

----------


## Anthandew

Nouvel article sur ASI: http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite-dit.php#14835

Merci Sim's??   ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Cherchez pas des sens cachés aux échanges avec Trazom. C'est du concours de vannes. Et je gagne.


Haha.



Non rien...

----------


## cooly08

> Nouvel article sur ASI: http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite-dit.php#14835
> 
> Merci Sim's??


Outch.

----------


## Nattefrost

Fatality ! @SI wins.

----------


## Wid

Eh ben...ils ont trouvé un os à ronger on dirait.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ouais va falloir réinviter Ivan.

----------


## Snydlock

> Eh ben...ils ont trouvé un os à ronger on dirait.


Un très gros os d'ailleurs.
Parce que niveau magouilles du côté de JulienC, y'a de quoi faire.

----------


## Sim's

> Nouvel article sur ASI: http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite-dit.php#14835
> 
> Merci Sim's??


Tiens c'est la personne qui m'a donné le tuyau (mais elle n'était pas sûr de la chose avant que je trouve l'émission sur France Inter) qui a transmis l'info.  :^_^:

----------


## Pollux568

> Outch.





> Nouvel article sur ASI: http://www.arretsurimages.net/vite-dit.php#14835
> 
> Merci Sim's??


En même temps, je trouve cette "actu" un peu déplacée. Julien Chieze a un certain nombre de défauts, il pratique un mélange des genres douteux, oui, tout ça, mais cet article ne nous apprend pas grand chose !
Cette actu était-elle là pour donner des détails supplémentaires sur cet intervenant du débat précédent ? Ce n'était pas nécessaire, la plupart des spectateurs ont certainement compris tout seul à qui ils avaient affaire... Est-ce pour mettre en cause une personnalité publique ? Ce serait lui faire trop d'honneur, il n'est pas suffisamment connu pour ça ! Est-ce pour surfer sur le filon "jeux vidéo" qui a l'air d'avoir bien plu sur ASI ? Possible.
En tout cas, je trouve que cet article contribue surtout à victimiser Julien Chieze, qui peut en profiter pour mettre en cause l'attitude ASI envers lui.

PS : l'image de Cultiste, sur la première page du topic, me fait marrer à chaque fois que je la vois, bien joué :D

----------


## Hasunay

Faut dire que si le mec n'avait pas tant appuyer sur sa "transparence" ou sur le faites qu'il était super clean moins de gens auraient cherché à ressortir les vieux dossiers. Et effectivement je pense que @si fait un max de pub grace à lui et forcement ils vont essayé de continuer d'en jouer.

----------


## Groufac

Il fallait pas qu'il joue autant sur la promo de sa transparence pendant toute l'émission en expliquant "oui mais je fais pas les tests". C'est pas hyper important mais ça précise quand même la validité des infos du débat.
Et c'est pas la première fois qu'@si enquête après un débat, pour savoir si les intervenants n'ont pas dit des conneries ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cherchez pas des sens cachés aux échanges avec Trazom. C'est du concours de vannes. Et je gagne.


Dommage, on évite un autre scandale.
Ceci-dit la vanne sur JC hein... :tired:   Me dis pas que c'est amical  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 10h33 ---------- Previous post was at 10h32 ----------




> Étonné par cette remarque je suis allé jeter un oeil sur le livret et j'ai pas remarqué d’indications à ce sujet. Au contraire, avec un édito au début je trouve que ça fait pas publi rédactionnel du tout. Le seul truc qui fait penser ça en fait c'est que les articles sont pas signés. Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que c'est indiqué clairement ? J'ai regardé rapidement hein, j'ai peut-être raté le truc.


C'est pas du publi-rédactionnel. Après c'est sûr que ça fait un coup de pub quand même, mais bon, si on va par là, le moindre dossier de modding/aides sur un jeu (TES, Fallout, Arma) est de la pub déguisée...

----------


## abelthorne

> Cette actu était-elle là pour donner des détails supplémentaires sur cet intervenant du débat précédent ? Ce n'était pas nécessaire, la plupart des spectateurs ont certainement compris tout seul à qui ils avaient affaire... Est-ce pour mettre en cause une personnalité publique ? Ce serait lui faire trop d'honneur, il n'est pas suffisamment connu pour ça ! Est-ce pour surfer sur le filon "jeux vidéo" qui a l'air d'avoir bien plu sur ASI ? Possible.
> En tout cas, je trouve que cet article contribue surtout à victimiser Julien Chieze, qui peut en profiter pour mettre en cause l'attitude ASI envers lui.


Ils signalent souvent ce genre d'oubli dans les médias. Pour celui-là, ils n'en parlent que maintenant parce qu'ils n'en ont pas eu vent à l'époque et que quelqu'un le leur a signalé suite à l'émission de la semaine dernière. On peut voir ça comme de l'acharnement envers J. Chièze mais je pense qu'ils l'auraient fait pour n'importe qui d'autre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> acharnement envers J. Chièze


Il l'a un peu cherché.
A force de s'exposer tout azimut, on finit par recevoir.

Pourquoi croyez-vous que l'équipe de CPC tient à rester discrète en ce qui concerne son exposition dans les médias visuels?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il l'a un peu cherché.
> A force de s'exposer tout azimut, on finit par recevoir.


Voilà...
Quand on se met en avant faut assumer d'être mis en avant.
Si si c'est profond, avec un peu d'imagination.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Oh, ils font une émission sur les zombies ! Complot pour attirer les "geeks" !

Non je plaisante, c'est une émission de Rafik Djoumi (spécialiste du cinéma et séries) qui a été enregistrée en Septembre, donc pas de rapport.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Il l'a un peu cherché.
> A force de s'exposer tout azimut, on finit par recevoir.
> 
> Pourquoi croyez-vous que l'équipe de CPC tient à rester discrète en ce qui concerne son exposition dans les médias visuels?


 
Et aussi parce que cela lui confère une certaine aura de magazine humble et indépendant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et aussi parce que cela lui confère une certaine aura de magazine humble et indépendant.


Indépendant sûrement, et humble oui quand on voit le destin de Gaming.

----------


## Sfaxe

pas asser de vente pour canard pc, c'est un scandale  ::sad::

----------


## ryohji

> Indépendant sûrement, et humble oui quand on voit le destin de Gaming.


Qui pourtant partait avec la qualité de son côté: tests pas mauvais du tout, dans la ligné de ce que faisait la rédaction, une maquette très chiadée, des dossiers intéressants...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Qui pourtant partait avec la qualité de son côté: tests pas mauvais du tout, dans la ligné de ce que faisait la rédaction, une maquette très chiadée, des dossiers intéressants...


Mais ils ont voulu jouer trop vite dans la cour des grands côté technique (qualité du papier, de l'impression,...). Trop coûteux pour débuter.
Rappelez-vous les premiers CPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais ils ont voulu jouer trop vite dans la cour des grands côté technique (qualité du papier, de l'impression,...). Trop coûteux pour débuter.
> .


Voilà.
Puis un mag' consoles disons hmmmm "intelligent", ça ne pouvait pas marcher.









Mon quota de troll anti-consoleux est rempli pour la journée  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

> Indépendant sûrement, et humble oui quand on voit le destin de Gaming.


Par contre Julien Chieze n'a jamais bossé sur Gaming, il était resté chez Joypad.

----------


## kolian

Bon, le podcast silence on joue sur le doritosgate est clariement bien plus interessant que @si.

Y a même raggal pour lancer des fleurs a CPC :D

---------- Post added at 12h27 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------




> Il l'a un peu cherché.
> A force de s'exposer tout azimut, on finit par recevoir.
> 
> Pourquoi croyez-vous que l'équipe de CPC tient à rester discrète en ce qui concerne son exposition dans les médias visuels?



ah non, le soucis c'est pas de s'exposer. 
Le soucis de mon point de vue, que si on s'expose, faut avoir les cuisses propres. ET de ce coté la, chez GB et de la part de JulienC c'est loin d'être le cas.

D'ailleurs, faut rappeler que si @si invite JulienC, c'est parce que durant leur enquête préliminaire, il tombe souvent sur des infos qui le cible.

Mais bon, osef, c'est un héros en fait

----------


## Aulren

> Cherchez pas des sens cachés aux échanges avec Trazom. C'est du concours de vannes. Et je gagne.


Vous auriez dû faire l'émission tous les deux.

----------


## ryohji

> Par contre Julien Chieze n'a jamais bossé sur Gaming, il était resté chez Joypad.


 Ceci explique cela.

----------


## Vader_666

Ouais enfin je trouve que même si JC est une tête à claque (en tout cas dans l'émission de @si, je ne le connaissais pas avant), c'est clairement l'arbre qui cache la foret. Ok il s'est descendu tout seul pendant l'émission, c'était rigolo... Mais pour creuser le sujet il serait peut-être temps de chercher autre-part. Je veux dire il est à terre là le JC non ? Enfin en tout cas question crédibilité pour moi il est à 0 sur l'indépendance.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je veux dire il est à terre là le JC non ?


Ouh ça non t'inquiètes, le gars sait se relever.

----------


## Phenixy

> Ouh ça non t'inquiètes, le gars sait se relever.


Il s'agirait de pas en faire un martyr non plus. Je suis sûr que ce mec doit kiffer au fond ce traitement médiatique, même mauvais.

----------


## Hasunay

Il n'y a pas de mauvaise publicité comme dirait l'autre, l'affaire à dû généré pas mal de clic pour Gameblog (que je ne connaissais même pas d'ailleurs).

----------


## Sim's

J'aurais quand même préféré que cet article aillent un peu plus loin dans la réflexion, car en l'état il ne se pose même pas la question de savoir si le jeu était réussi ou non. Vu le ton donné on a l'impression que Julien Chièze aurait dû descendre Deus Ex s'il n'avait pas fait l'animation pour ce même jeu le soir même, ce qui me pose un peu problème.
@Si a certes trouvé un bon filon (encore que sans le papier d'Erwan Cario je pense qu'on n'aurait jamais eu d'émission sur ce thème) mais j'espère plus de réflexion de leur part à l'avenir plutôt que de l'opportunisme.

----------


## mrbongare

> Trazom m'a toujours paru comme un rédacteur très intéressant mais "sanguin" (passionné diront certains), donc je sais pas trop comment prendre son commentaire. Surtout quand on lit son tweet sur la version pdf de canard pc.
> Par contre je me souvient aussi de pas mal de tests de Gameblog assez risibles avec la descente d'un bons jeux PSN/Xbl avec des justificatifs assez... hasardeux quand le même rédacteur encensait Kane & Lynch 2. Jeu unanimement reconnu comme catastrophique mais ayant eu droit à une promo assez présente sur de nombreux sites spécialisés Gk,JV.com ou GB. Su le coup ça m'a fait tiquer et rappeler la précédente affaire Kane & Lynch qui avait fait beaucoup de bruit à l'époque.


Sur Gamekult, Kane et Lynch a eu 5/10 et Kane et Lynch 2 4/10. Grosse campagne de pub peut etre mais note juste.
A+

----------


## ryohji

Oui, mais sur Gameblog le même jeu c'était pris un 4/5 ou un 5/5 avec un rédacteur saluant le courage des concepteurs pour ce jeux digne de la génération youtube de par son côté vidéo cracra (je n'invente rien). Le même rédacteur a chié sur Scott Pilgrimm Vs The World the Game, un beat'em all très honnête, parce que c'était un trip rétro et que le jeu était trop dure (et qu'il n'avait vraisemblablement pas compris qu'on pouvais upé son perso grâce aux boutiques présentes dans le jeu).

----------


## Poon

Il y a un gros manque de rigueur méthodologique visible en amont de l'émission : elle entend traiter du journalisme dans le milieu du jeu vidéo, si j'ai bien saisi.

La logique voudrait, du coup, qu'on n'y convie que des journalistes, c'est-à-dire des professionnels ayant une carte de presse.

Partant de là, Ivan et Poischich (rédacteurs en chef) y ont toute leur place.
Usu l lui, ne devrait logiquement pas être présent (il ne représente que lui-même et n'est pas journaliste) mais on peut penser qu'il y a eu quiproquo concernant le terme de 'chroniqueur'.

Le Gollum n'est pas journaliste, il a rendu sa carte de presse depuis un bout de temps. Plus gênant encore : il éprouve une extrême fierté de ne plus appartenir à cette caste (la déontologie devait lui peser, j'imagine... ).De fait, en étant un minimum sérieux, on aurait dû directement l'évincer. Il n'a doublement rien à foutre dans cette émission ::P: .

J'ajouterais que si les gars de Gameblog avaient su par avance ce qui allait se passer, ils auraient certainement mandaté quelqu'un d'autre... Rahan ou Julo aurait fait des interlocuteurs bien plus crédibles et respectueux, je pense qu'on aurait eu si ce n'est un vrai débat, au moins une discussion intéressante pour le profane. La façon dont le troubadour se fait tailler sur leur propre forum fait peine à lire ^^.

----------


## TFC

Oui, enfin si tu fais une émission sur l'industrie agroalimentaire... tu vas pas forcément inviter QUE des industriels du milieu  ::P:  !
Ici, GB avait sa place (puisque ils sont un gros site de tests et que JC était lié à justement ce problème de mélange des genres) et Usul avait justement écrit sur ce sujet.

----------


## Molina

Usul avait écrit sur ce sujet. Par contre, ASI a voulu chercher la merde, ça c'est quasiment certain. Ils se sont fait tapé sur les doigts une dizaine de fois par l'extrême gauche pour lui apprendre que non, un débat n'est jamais équilibré et qu'inviter un contradicteur à l'aise devant les caméra est un faux débat, et permet à personne de dérouler ses idées.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je regarde le dernier débat de @SI et je me rends compte que Julien Cquivoussavez est en fait sorti du même moule que Stéphane Soumier de BFM Business, un moule qui semble produire l'avenir des médias.

----------


## Tomaka17

Moi je trouve que Stéphane Soumier est plutôt du même moule qu'Emmanuel Chain  ::trollface::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Moi je trouve que Stéphane Soumier est plutôt du même moule qu'Emmanuel Chain


Physiquement oui.

----------


## IronYan

Perso, je sentais qu'il y avait un soucis depuis ce tweet  ::): 

[IMG][/IMG]

Et je vois que le personnage n'est pas à son coup d'essai lorsque je lis les pages précédentes de ce topic.

Concernant ce débat, je tiens à féliciter Gamekult et CanardPC qui sont restés très corrects et professionnel en n'entrant pas dans le jeu des attaques personnelles et en jugeant de façon "objective" leur positionnement. 

Forcément déçu via à vis de Gameblog, même si je ne doute pas pour la plupart des membres de la rédaction de leur passion pour le jeux vidéos (les lisant depuis leur début en presse papier), le débat parle de lui même...

Mais moi qui croyait naïvement en l'esprit grande famille de la presse (papier ou web) jeux vidéo, je tombe d'assez haut après cette émission. Mon rêve d'adolescent d'il y a 20 ans (oui je suis vieux  ::P: ) de travailler dans cette presse en prends un coup  ::|:

----------


## Sim's

Sauf que là ce n'est pas Traz', c'est un compte parodique pas drôle.

Sinon il y a un gars de JV.com qui a réagit à l'émission sur leurs forums, morceaux choisis : 




> Je n'ai pas suivi de près l'affaire Doritosgate mais si j'ai bien compris, le point de départ est la présence de chips et de boisson à côté du présentateur lorsque celui-ci parle de Halo 4, c'est ça ? Très franchement, ça ne me gène pas plus que de voir le logo BNP avant chaque set de Roland Garros. Il s'agit de pubs, c'est tout. Cela sert à faire rentrer de l'argent pour continuer à fonctionner. Ca me semble tout à fait logique. Malheureux, mais logique.


Je compare un évènement sportif et un journaliste qui fait la promo d'un jeu et de deux autres marques, mais tout va bien.




> Pour ce qui est des ménages, ou des deux cas cités, je ne connais ni Julien, ni Greg. J'ai simplement croisé Julien quelques fois dans les couloirs de l'E3, mais cela s'arrête là. Je comprend comment les choses peuvent être perçues de l'extérieur, mais je pense aussi que tous les deux ont suffisamment de recul pour ne pas mélanger les choses.


Je ne les connais pas, mais je me permets de les croire de bonne fois.

Rassurez moi dans le milieu ils ne sont pas tous comme ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le mec n'a surtout rien compris au Doritosgate, et je crois que le la notion de "ménages" dans le milieu du journalisme lui échappe totalement.
Va falloir lui envoyer un parrainage pour @SI.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je crois que le type en question vis aux US non ? L'affaire n'a peut-être pas fait beaucoup de bruit là-bas ?

---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h46 ----------

Tiens d'ailleurs :



> Je voulais simplement préciser que nous n'avons pas choisi d'envoyer Usul pour nous représenter. L'émission a pris cette liberté sans nous consulter. La précision est importante car j'ai lu plusieurs fois des personnes qui pensaient que nous nous étions défilées et ne souhaitions pas intervenir dans l'émission. Ce n'est pas vraiment ce qu'il s'est passé. Voilà tout.

----------


## IronYan

> Sauf que là ce n'est pas Traz', c'est un compte parodique pas drôle.


Oups, honte sur moi, je n'avais même pas vu ce détail...  ::o:

----------


## Sim's

> Je crois que le type en question vis aux US non ? L'affaire n'a peut-être pas fait beaucoup de bruit là-bas ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h46 ----------
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs :



C'est une blague ou quoi ? C'est dans les pays anglo-saxons où ça a fait le plus de bruit.  ::XD::

----------


## TFC

> Sauf que là ce n'est pas Traz', c'est un compte parodique pas drôle.
> 
> Sinon il y a un gars de JV.com qui a réagit à l'émission sur leurs forums, morceaux choisis : 
> 
> 
> 
> Je compare un évènement sportif et un journaliste qui fait la promo d'un jeu et de deux autres marques, mais tout va bien.
> 
> 
> ...


Rassure moi, t'es pas journaliste à PFM-TV hein ?  ::):  Tu pourrais citer les 2 § de contexte qui sont eux intéressants ? (après tout, j'ai pas non plus compris pourquoi on a appelé cette affaire le DoritosGate mais bon).
Allez, je remets le post entier !




> Je ne pense pas non plus que Arret sur Images ait volontairement choisi de ne pas contacter la rédaction de jeuxvideo.com. Je pense que c'est un oubli ou au pire une confusion, pensant peut-être que Usul serait plus impliqué dans le fonctionnement de la rédac que ce qu'il ne l'est réellement. 
> 
> Je ne vais pas épiloguer très longuement sur le Doritosgate en donnant simplement quelques faits : 
> Oui, le site jeuxvideo.com appartient à une régie publicitaire. 
> Non, cette régie n'intervient pas dans le fonctionnement de la rédac. Son rôle s'arrête à remplir les encarts de publicités pour que le site puisse gagner de l'argent et continuer son activité. La dépendance des éditeurs existe à ce seul niveau. Sans publicités, pas de rentrée d'argent et donc, pas de jeuxvideo.com gratuit. 
> 
> La situation est la même pour tous les sites. La gratuité se paye en publicité et les publicités proviennent des éditeurs. Jeuxvideo.com a plusieurs fois eu des campagnes publicitaires qui sortaient du cadre jeu vidéo, et à chaque fois les lecteurs se sont plaints, en disant qu'ils ne se sentaient pas concernés par le message et que donc ces publicités n'avaient rien à faire ici... 
> 
> Je n'ai pas suivi de près l'affaire Doritosgate mais si j'ai bien compris, le point de départ est la présence de chips et de boisson à côté du présentateur lorsque celui-ci parle de Halo 4, c'est ça ? Très franchement, ça ne me gène pas plus que de voir le logo BNP avant chaque set de Roland Garros. Il s'agit de pubs, c'est tout. Cela sert à faire rentrer de l'argent pour continuer à fonctionner. Ca me semble tout à fait logique. Malheureux, mais logique. 
> ...

----------


## Zorglomme

Ce que dis le mec de jv.com est pas forcément débile, sauf qu'il fout tout par terre avec ça :



> Je comprend comment les choses peuvent être perçues de l'extérieur, mais je pense aussi que tous les deux ont suffisamment de recul pour ne pas mélanger les choses.


Compter sur les GENS pour être honnête et savoir faire la part des choses en cas de conflits d'intérêt, et cela sans s'appuyer sur une quelconque carotte, un quelconque bâton et une quelconque structure organisée pour lutter contre ça, c'est foncièrement débile. Je dirais même VOLONTAIREMENT débile, car c'est ce que ressorte toutes les personnes en conflit d'intérêt : "nan mais on fait la part des choses tavu". C'est toujours agréable d'être pris pour un tocard  ::cry::

----------


## TFC

Oui, aucun doute là dessus. Mais du coup, quand tu différencies les faits* des comportements, alors, Greg de GK peut aussi être considéré comme dans un cas de conflit d'intérêt (même si c'est de la traduction, même si ça "se comprend" d'un point de vue technique, etc...).


* : Les faits... rien que les faits ! (Le badge de l'honneur)

----------


## Zorglomme

> Oui, aucun doute là dessus. Mais du coup, quand tu différencies les faits* des comportements, alors, Greg de GK peut aussi être considéré comme dans un cas de conflit d'intérêt (même si c'est de la traduction, même si ça "se comprend" d'un point de vue technique, etc...).
> 
> 
> * : Les faits... rien que les faits ! (Le badge de l'honneur)
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9...jo1_r1_500.gif


Ben si les faits montrent qu'il est en conflit d'intérêt, il l'est. Je vois pas en quoi c'est contradictoire par rapport à mon précédent message.

----------


## TFC

Ça ne contredit pas ce que tu disais  ::):  mais y'a pas mal de gens qui arretent pas de dire "y'a conflit d'interet chez JC, mais pas chez Greg" alors que si tu t'en tiens aux faits (comme tu le dis  ::):  ) tu peux pas forcément les traiter de deux façons différentes !

----------


## Sim's

> Rassure moi, t'es pas journaliste à PFM-TV hein ?  Tu pourrais citer les 2 § de contexte qui sont eux intéressants ? (après tout, j'ai pas non plus compris pourquoi on a appelé cette affaire le DoritosGate mais bon).
> Allez, je remets le post entier !


Excuse moi mais le coup de la régie pub qui n'intervient pas sur le contenu de la rédac' je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Et de toute façon j'ai mis le lien vers ses posts, donc ta pseudo accusation...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce que dis le mec de jv.com est pas forcément débile, sauf qu'il fout tout par terre avec ça :


Précision importante, "le mec de jv.com" n’est pas non plus un type embauché depuis 3 jours. Jihem est là depuis les débuts du site ou presque et c’est l’ancien rédac-chef.

----------


## Groufac

Ça n'empêche qu'il a sa définition très particulière de ce qu'est la dépendance et le conflit d'intérêt ^^.
Après je suis d'accord que ce qu'il dit n'est pas idiot du tout, mais ça en de plus de la comparaison avec les évènement sportifs, ça fout par terre le reste.

----------


## Zorglomme

> Excuse moi mais le coup de la régie pub qui n'intervient pas sur le contenu de la rédac' je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Et de toute façon j'ai mis le lien vers ses posts, donc ta pseudo accusation...


Pourtant c'est le cas la plupart du temps. C'est l'auto-censure qui règne, comme dans la presse généraliste. True story lorsque je faisais les screens pour un jeu pourtant indépendant à jv.com (contexte : après une heure de jeu, le testeur vient me voir) :
"Alors, t'en pense quoi ?
- Bof, c'est pas mal mais y'a rien quoi...
- Tu lui mettrais combien ?
- Boh 12 ou 13 si je suis de bonne humeur.
- Ben je vais lui mettre 14.
- ??? Pourquoi ?
- Ici on relève les notes de 2 à 3 points."
 ::huh::  ::O:  ::o:  ::|: 

En fait c'est parce que les rédactions (en tout cas celle-ci) se basent sur le fait que le lecteur du test "aime le genre". Ce qui est drôlement pratique, puisque ça permet de booster les notes et donc de ne pas se fâcher avec quiconque, tout en disant "oui non mais ce jeu Hello Kitty de merde vaut 14 pour ceux qui aiment Hello Kitty. - Oui mais si ça reste objectivement de la merde bugguée et creuse ? - Pas grave, pour ceux qui aiment ça, ça vaut 14." Re- ::o: 

C'est beau  ::cry::

----------


## kolian

Le pire dans le doritosgate, je suis quasi certains que ca ne choque pas tant de lecteur que cela d'avoir de bon gros conflit d'interet.

Suffit de voir sur divers fofo, les fanboyz defendre a l'extreme leur marque/jeu préféré.

----------


## Zob

Ca serait quand même une bonne idée un match retour sur ce débat. Ca m'a bien laissé sur ma faim :/

----------


## Phenixy

D'ailleurs ce qui est marrant c'est que Usul précise que JV.com appartient à une régie, alors que le mec de Gamekult ne précise pas qu'il appartient à CBS, une des plus grosses régies pub du monde.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Mon post est un peu HS mais je me l'autorise quand même.
Suite à ce topic et à l'encensement d'Usul, j'ai regardé quelques une de ses vidéos. Je dois pas être tombé sur les bonnes, je trouve ça pas terrible du tout  ::(: 

J'ai peut-être pas d'humour finalement.

----------


## Nattefrost

> D'ailleurs ce qui est marrant c'est que Usul précise que JV.com appartient à une régie, alors que le mec de Gamekult ne précise pas qu'il appartient à CBS, une des plus grosses régies pub du monde.


Si si, il le dit à un moment je crois.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> D'ailleurs ce qui est marrant c'est que Usul précise que JV.com appartient à une régie, alors que le mec de Gamekult ne précise pas qu'il appartient à CBS, une des plus grosses régies pub du monde.


Si, je crois qu'il le dit au début du débat.

----------


## Phenixy

OK, my bad!

----------


## Mesiolat

> Mon post est un peu HS mais je me l'autorise quand même.
> Suite à ce topic et à l'encensement d'Usul, j'ai regardé quelques une de ses vidéos. Je dois pas être tombé sur les bonnes, je trouve ça pas terrible du tout 
> 
> J'ai peut-être pas d'humour finalement.


Non dis pas ça, je suis sûr que t'en as !
Y'a pas de raison que tout le monde aime bien, les goûts et les couleurs, toussa...

----------


## TFC

Faisons un rapide tour de table...

GK appartient à CBS (CNET, GameStop, GameFAQs, MetaCritic, download.com...)
JV.com appartient à Hi-media (qui a également une partie de Rue89, la Tribune entres autres & qui possède le système des mediapass)
GB appartient à Ankama (qui participe aussi à Nolife)
JV.fr appartient à Clubic, donc M6
JeuxActu appartient à Mixicom (? qui se considère comme régie publicitaire)
*CPC appartient à... ses créateurs*

GameSpot appartient à CBS
IGN appartient à News Corporation (= FOX)
G4 appartient à NBC
Joystiq appartient à AOL
*RPS appartient... à ses créateurs*

Pour la notation, je suis totalement d'accord avec Ivan : les notes ça ne veut rien dire. Et pourtant presque tous les lecteurs en veulent. Autant il est important que le magasine (ou les sites pré-cités) apportent des faits objectifs (= la présence de bugs, de certains systèmes de gameplay, etc... ce que Ivan dit en parlant de "CPC = 60M. de consommateurs") autant la note (donc l'appréciation) est quelque chose de vraiment subjectif. J'adore lire les tests de ackboo, d'Ivan, etc... mais y'a bien 1 jeu sur 5 ou 10 où je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux (que ce soit des jeux sur- ou sous- notés).

Et puis ces problèmes de notations tu les retrouves partout : quand je note mes étudiants, j'hésite pas à utiliser tout le spectre (des franchement mauvaises notes, des excellentes notes) et pourtant tu retrouves des critiques ou d'autres façons de noter. Du coup, ton dernier COD, tu le notes comment ? par rapport à l'amusement que tu en tires sur le moment ? à long terme ? par rapport à tes attentes ? par rapport au manque d'innovation ? par rapport aux faits que tu vas pouvoir y jouer longtemps avec tes amis ? par rapport aux faits que tu peux débrancher le cerveau et t'amuser ? ou que ça t'a apporter une réflexion ?
Y'a qu'à voir comment tout le monde crache sur COD... et pourtant le topic du jeu sur CPC compte bon nombre de messages !




> Excuse moi mais le coup de la régie pub qui n'intervient pas sur le contenu de la rédac' je n'y crois pas un seul instant. Et de toute façon j'ai mis le lien vers ses posts, donc ta pseudo accusation...


Non, c'est simplement que tu cites quand même plutôt de manière hors-contexte (ce qui a tendance à m'insupporter quelque soit le sujet de conversation ou le média concerné).
Désolé, je ne souhaitais pas être agressif !  ::sad::  allez viens faire calin !  ::'(:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mon post est un peu HS mais je me l'autorise quand même.
> Suite à ce topic et à l'encensement d'Usul, j'ai regardé quelques une de ses vidéos. Je dois pas être tombé sur les bonnes, je trouve ça pas terrible du tout 
> 
> J'ai peut-être pas d'humour finalement.


Ne t'inquiète pas tu n'es pas seul, je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout.
Par contre j'ai pu voir l'émission d'arrêt sur images hier, et j'ai trouvé Usul un peu confus par moment mais pas désagréable.
Tout comme le type de Gamekult qui lui m'a donné l'impression d'être un peu stressé par la camera (ce que je comprends).

Ivan était très bien, je l'ai trouvé à l'aise et disant clairement ce qu'il pense, mais j'ai l'impression que vous avez tous les arguments qu'il faut avec le succès du canard, et il l'a montré encore dernièrement dans ses "au coin du jeu".

Et je demande à la rédac, mais vous ne pourrez peut-être pas répondre...
Vous parlez souvent de la bonne entente avec les autres journalistes, et finalement il n'y avait de l'animosité qu'envers un seul des invités, est ce que ça représente la rédaction envers leur site ?
Et est ce que vous avez le temps de lire tous ces sites qui étaient invités et le faites vous ?

----------


## Nasma

> Ne t'inquiète pas tu n'es pas seul, je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout.
> Par contre j'ai pu voir l'émission d'arrêt sur images hier, et j'ai trouvé Usul un peu confus par moment mais pas désagréable.
> Tout comme le type de Gamekult qui lui m'a donné l'impression d'être un peu stressé par la camera (ce que je comprends).
> 
> Ivan était très bien, je l'ai trouvé à l'aise et disant clairement ce qu'il pense, mais j'ai l'impression que vous avez tous les arguments qu'il faut avec le succès du canard, et il l'a montré encore dernièrement dans ses "au coin du jeu".
> 
> Et je demande à la rédac, mais vous ne pourrez peut-être pas répondre...
> Vous parlez souvent de la bonne entente avec les autres journalistes, et finalement il n'y avait de l'animosité qu'envers un seul des invités, est ce que ça représente la rédaction envers leur site ?
> Et est ce que vous avez le temps de lire tous ces sites qui étaient invités et le faites vous ?


En parlant de Julienc il a même eu le droit a une blague dans le dernier joystick.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ne t'inquiète pas tu n'es pas seul, je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout.


La qualité des chroniques d'usul est extrêmement variable, allant du très bon au très mauvais. Si t'as regardé les derniers en date, c'est plutôt du très mauvais.
Dans ceux que j'ai trouvés bons, de mémoire : la poésie et l'envers du décor, mais il y en a quelques autres.

----------


## kenshironeo

Personnellement, quand je note des jeux après avoir joué, je les note selon ma propre conception du jeu vidéo et mes attentes personnelles, tout en ayant consicence qu'il ya une part de subjectivité.

La notion de conflit d'intérêt perso, ça me choque à moitité, peut-être parce que les valeurs de la société sont différentes.
La reconnaissance dans la société capitaliste se fait par l'argent, et tous les moyens sont bons pour en gagner, tant que ça reste légal.
Si un site se fait de l'argent en ayant des connivences, tant mieux pour lui, c'est lui que ça regarde, s'il perd sa crédibilité il ne pourra s'en prendre qu'à lui-même.
Et pour être franc, si j'étais à la place de ces personnes, est-ce que je serais plus intègre? Quand une occasion se présente de gagner plus et de prendre sa revanche , c'est dur de la laisser passer.


Sinon, si je devais définir une méthodede notation juste, je commanderais des enquêtes de marché précises pour définir l'acheteur moyen, et je planifierai des grilles d'évaluation en adéquation.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon, si je devais définir une méthodede notation juste, je commanderais des enquêtes de marché précises pour définir l'acheteur moyen, et je planifierai des grilles d'évaluation en adéquation.


Ah et tu notes en fonction de ce lecteur "moyen" ?
Du coup tous les sites vont noter pareil, et les lecteurs "pas moyens" n'auront nul part où aller pour prendre leurs infos, puisque de toute façon on s'en branle d'eux...
Tu te rends compte que ta méthode est franchement étroite d'esprit et incompatible avec la notion de critique ? On ne rationalise pas un avis, tout au plus peut on adoucir les angles et faire la part des choses pour une critique moins égoïste.

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui elle l'est si on considère que le lecteur recherche vraiment la critique.
Mais comment dire si on cherche à savoir si un meuble, une mode vestimentaire, ou une voiture va plaire, on va prendre un panel de personnes représentant la population , on va voir si elles aiment ou pas, comment elles réagissent...
La note sert à valider ou invalider la pertinence d'un achat, donc ça me semble important de connaître le profil moyen des acheteurs.

Si  je suis lu par un public moyen qui n'aime pas tel ou tel type de gameplay, je ne vais pas l'induire en erreur en notant généreusement un jeu qui ne lui plaira pas. 
Le rôle dutesteur grand public n'est pas de faire réfléchir ou partager une expérience, mais encore une fois de dire si le lecteur come on le connaît en aura pour son argent selon ses goûts.

Après, si on veut une vrai critique, on va lire des magazines plus spécialisés pour qui une note a une fonction différente.
C'est un peu comme si on compare un magazine spécialisé dans la critique et une critique de TV magazine.
Ce sont deux approches, et à mon sens, 80% de la critique du jeu video sert juste à dire où dépenser son fric.

Tout dépend de ce qu'on cherche: notation pour acheter ou notation pour profiter d'une expérience esthétique, lire une analyse détaillée,etc.
D'ailleurs, si on regarde des réactions aux notes de CPC, il y a eu des membres qui se sont plaints lorsque les notes données par les testeurs étaient différentes de leur expérience globale, ou semblaient reprocher au testeur de les avoir induits en erreur en surnotant.
Ces membres attendaient peut-être de CPC ce qu'ils attendent de JVC ou d'autres sites, et en cela ils se trompaient.
Enfin voilà, je pense pas que les abonnés à CPC dans leur majorité attendent des tests qu'ils leur disent "si ça vaut le coup/coût)mais plutôt de lire un exercice de style, un regard pertinent...
Autant de choses que l'on n'attendra pas d'un site qui guide "un consommateur" et qui est là pour faire consommer, et doit donc flatter l'ego du visiteur en abondant dans son sens.

et finalement, peut-être que les deux modèle sont leur place après tout et peuvent cohabiter, et il n'ya pa slieu finalement de critiquer un site comme JVC en le comparant à CPC, parce que ce sont deux mondes parallèles, et que si des sites emploient le terme de journaliste, c'est parce que ça fait bien et que c'est un terme de communication tout aussi vendeur que philosophe ou écrivain.(même s'il reste des gens authentiques)

----------


## ryohji

Plus je te lis, kenshironeo, et plus tu me fous les boules. On dirait un mélange entre un personnage de Orwell et Huxley.

----------


## Impli

C'est fou comme j'ai envie de tarter le mec de chez GB après seulement 15 minutes de visu' ...

Il a raté sa vocation de vendeur de tapis le bougre ...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est fou comme j'ai envie de tarter le mec de chez GB après seulement 15 minutes de visu' ...


Moi c'est Julien Cquivoussavez qui me hérisse le poil.
Ça passe pas.

----------


## Impli

> Moi c'est Julien Cquivoussavez qui me hérisse le poil.


Ne parlerait-on pas de la même personne ? (A tout hasard)


Edit : Il est quand même regrettable que l'émission soit essentiellement axée sur le Web. Du coup CPC perd pas mal en visibilité.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ne parlerait-on pas de la même personne ? (A tout hasard)


Si en fait.

----------


## Impli

Ivan, cache l'amour que tu éprouves pour JulienC. Vraiment, c'est trop pour nos petits yeux là.

----------


## kenshironeo

Sans aucun rapport mais la publicité de Mists of Pandaria que j'ai vue ce soir se concluait sur un commentaire tiré de Gameblog.

----------


## Groufac

Pour ceux qui lisent le CanardPC Hardware, le dernier numéro revient sur l'affaire du Doritosgate et les pratiques du milieu dans la presse "spécialisée" en général.
Y a quelques passages qui paraphrasent quasiment ce que dit J. Chièze dans cette vidéo ^^.

----------


## moot

Pour les 3 du fond qui ont pas encore vu JC en action, je peux parrainer pour un mois sur @si. Me PM avec un nom, un prenom et un email.



Edit : vu qu'on m'a posé la question : si c'est juste pour découvrir asi et pas pour voir la vidéo, ça ne me pose pas de soucis, je dois avoir encore 5 invit' en stock.

----------


## Pinkipou

Idem ici pour le 4ème et quelques-uns de ses petits frères.

----------


## olaf

D'après l'édito du dernier canard, il semble que Ivan soit de nouveau convié à participer à une émission d'@si.
Cette fois ce sera sur les jeux Fesse de bouc & Zynga et ce sera à la mi-Fevrier si j'ai bien tout compris.

Vivement une nouvelle apparition de ce preux chevalier à la crinière argentée.  :Bave:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi je suis abonné à @SI!  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar



----------


## IrishCarBomb

::lol::

----------


## Medic Arwen

Je pense que le temps de parole a été laissé à celui qui illustre probablement le plus les ménages. Qu'Ivan et les autres n'ai que peu parlé ne l'a laissé que confirmer l’existence des ménages et de leur problématique. Peut-être que DS aurait du cadrer plus, mais c'était casse gueule, ne connaissant pas assez le secteur. Enfin, oui, Ivan aurait pu parler plus. Ivan le fou, faites un @ux Sources avec!

En tout cas vous faites bien de vous abonner, ceux qui le font. Ca fait quelque mois que j'y suis abonné, et je kiffe. Et puis l'abonnement les rend indépendants. Et ça vaut de l'or. Et ils sont immu aux blocages de la pub ^^

---------- Post added at 17h15 ---------- Previous post was at 16h58 ----------




> La notion de conflit d'intérêt perso, ça me choque à moitié, peut-être parce que les valeurs de la société sont différentes.


La notion du conflit d'intérêt est la base de tous nos problèmes actuels. Quand le frère de celui qui détruit le système de retraite est le patron d'une des plus grosses caisses de retraite privée, quand celui qui signe l'étude d'intérêt général sur un ayrault-port devient un employé de l'entreprise de BTP, quand celui qui autorise un médicament est un employé d'un labo pharma, quand un journal mainstream appartient à un fabriquant d'arme, quand celui qui teste ton jeu vidéo est pote avec l'éditeur du jeu vidéo... 

Tout nos problèmes trouvent leur source dans le conflit d'intérêt. Du macro au micro, le conflit d'intérêt cause de grave problèmes.

C'est hallucinant que certains peuvent s'en foutre royalement.

Kenshi, quand ton ex-petite amie t'accusera de viol et que le juge sera son père, tu comprendras probablement que la notion du conflit d'intérêt est centrale dans un état dit "de droit". Et d'ailleurs, qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'état de droit qui méritent cet intitulé, voire aucun.

----------


## Bah

> Kenshi, quand ton ex-petite amie t'accusera de viol et que le juge sera son père, tu comprendras probablement que la notion du conflit d'intérêt est centrale dans un état dit "de droit".


Cet exemple semble en effet particulièrement crédible et pas du tout putassier.

----------


## Teto

Le fait que tu trouves l'argument putassier montre immédiatement que tu es d'accord.

----------


## Bah

> Le fait que tu trouves l'argument putassier montre immédiatement que tu es d'accord.


Ca aussi c'est crédible !

----------


## Teto

Je vois. C'est bon, allez.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nyamanyama

> La notion du conflit d'intérêt est la base de tous nos problèmes actuels. Quand le frère de celui qui détruit le système de retraite est le patron d'une des plus grosses caisses de retraite privée, quand celui qui signe l'étude d'intérêt général sur un ayrault-port devient un employé de l'entreprise de BTP, quand celui qui autorise un médicament est un employé d'un labo pharma, quand un journal mainstream appartient à un fabriquant d'arme, quand celui qui teste ton jeu vidéo est pote avec l'éditeur du jeu vidéo... 
> 
> Tout nos problèmes trouvent leur source dans le conflit d'intérêt. Du macro au micro, le conflit d'intérêt cause de grave problèmes.
> 
> C'est hallucinant que certains peuvent s'en foutre royalement.


Complètement d'accord avec ça. D'ailleurs, un lien super intéressant (c'est long mais ça en vaut vraiment la peine), sur un moyen efficace à mon sens de régler le problème :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xiy...ligarchie_news

----------


## Izual

> Arrêt sur Images ‏@arretsurimages
> 
> #confderedac emission de la semaine. "Business : les jeux vidéos sur Facebook. Comment ça marche ?" avec notamment @IvanLeFou de Canard PC.


 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme32145

A quand l'abonnement conjoint CPC/@SI ?

----------


## Aulren

> 


Quel jour ?

----------


## Phenixy

La dernière était le 8 (avec Fleur Pellerin), la prochaine devrait être le 15 j'imagine.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Les émissions sont le vendredi soir. Je pourrai filer des parrainages si émission il y a.

----------


## elftor

Au final il n'y a qu'un représentant du journalisme total.
Un peu déçu de voir le pauvre Usul en représentant de jv.com, car c'est absolument pas représentatif du site, et il ne test rien donc il est clairement inutile sur ce débat  ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Au final il n'y a qu'un représentant du journalisme total.
> Un peu déçu de voir le pauvre Usul en représentant de jv.com, car c'est absolument pas représentatif du site, et il ne test rien donc il est clairement inutile sur ce débat


Justement non, de part sa position particulière dans l'équipe de jv.com (il ne fait pas partie de la "rédaction"), il donne des avis intéressants avec un certain recul.

----------


## elftor

> Justement non, de part sa position particulière dans l'équipe de jv.com (il ne fait pas partie de la "rédaction"), il donne des avis intéressants avec un certain recul.


Oui, mais ses interventions (pertinentes) se font trop rares justement. Il a clairement le rôle de l'avis "extérieur" mais comment veux tu qu'il donne un avis sur des querelles de rédactions et d'égo, car c'est de ça dont il est sujet pendant la moitié de l'émission en fait.

----------


## Frypolar

> Au final il n'y a qu'un représentant du journalisme total.
> Un peu déçu de voir le pauvre Usul en représentant de jv.com, car c'est absolument pas représentatif du site, et il ne test rien donc il est clairement inutile sur ce débat


Il n’est pas là en tant que représentant de jv.com. Il faut lire le texte qui va avec la vidéo. On apprend aussi pourquoi le ménestrel est là.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> On apprend aussi pourquoi le ménestrel est là.


 Pour en faire des gifs ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Nazedaq

Le ménestrel ? C'est la fashion victime de gameblog ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Le ménestrel ? C'est la fashion victime de gamblog ?


Oui. Il se définit lui-même comme ça.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ah mince, ça fait un peu mal de le paraphraser pour le coup.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Il y aura les mêmes intervenants ? Avec le mec de GK et Julien Chazel ( alias le ménestrel ) aussi ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Il y aura les mêmes intervenants ? Avec le mec de GK et Julien Chazel ( alias le ménestrel ) aussi ?


En général ils essayent de diversifier les plateaux à @SI, donc probablement pas ; surtout qu'on s'en fout de l'avis de JC à propos des jeux facebook.
Par contre d'après ce que j'ai compris, Il arrive qu'une émission programmée si tôt à l'avance soit reportée si un évènement a une actu plus importante. Genre un Pape qui démissionne. 

Mais je croise les doigts.

----------


## Izual

> Les émissions sont le vendredi soir. Je pourrai filer des parrainages si émission il y a.


J'en voudrais bien un alors s'il te plait  ::):  Mes abonnements à @si sont clairsemés...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'en voudrais bien un alors s'il te plait  Mes abonnements à @si sont clairsemés...
> 
> http://louuuuuuule.comeze.com/18.gif


Envoie moi ton mail en MP et je t'en envoie un sans problème, avec le sourire

----------


## Izual

Je te l'ai envoyé ! Merci  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et un abonné de plus, un.

----------


## Izual

Ah mais je reçois le 9:15 tous les jours môssieur. Et je fus abonné, au temps jadis.
Mais le temps me manque, et entre glander sur CPC et me cultiver intelligemment sur @si, le choix fut difficile mais au détriment d'@si.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je me permet une petite anecdote à propos d'@SI.
Depuis le lancement de leur site internet, il est possible de s'abonner pour 0€, si tu as des raisons (trop pauvre etc.). J'avais profité de ça à la création du site, car j'étais vraiment un étudiant fauché.

Je trouve ça chouette de leur part. Depuis cette époque je suis abonné payant, et bien que les émissions ne soient pas toutes intéressantes, je trouve que leur ligne éditoriale vaut le coup, et l'absence totale de publicité / aide publique mérite d'être aidée.

Edit : Ah visiblement c'est plus possible. En tout cas c'était chouette à l'époque  ::):

----------


## Izual

"Ami fauché", oui. Je n'en ai jamais bénéficié car bien que j'ai fini par me désabonner par souci financier je ne voulais pas abuser de ce système, certes particulièrement généreux, mais cependant pensé pour des gens bien plus miséreux que moi.  ::): 

Bref, émission le 15, on sait qui sont les intervenants à part Ivan ? J'ai cru lire Usul ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Bref, émission le 15, on sait qui sont les intervenants à part Ivan ? J'ai cru lire Usul ?


 Rien sur leur Twitter, à part : 



> #confderedac emission de la semaine. "Business : les jeux vidéos sur Facebook. Comment ça marche ?" avec notamment @IvanLeFou de Canard PC.


Et 



> On a bien fait de pas choisir une émission sur le pape car le "Vatican n'est pas du genre à communiquer" dit l'un de nous #confderedac suite

----------


## Phenixy

Ils ont aussi une formule "précaire" avec l'abo à moitié prix je crois aussi... J'ai pris ça de mémoire en m'abonnant, la prochaine fois je le prendrai plein pot.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Sur Twitter :



> 1er essai d'une "coproduction": grand dossier de @Canardpcredac (demain) + émission @arretsurimages (today) sur le même thème.
> 
> Cette après-midi, Canard PC est de retour sur @arretsurimages pour une émission sur le boom des jeux Facebook. Débat animé mais bon esprit.




---------- Post added at 15h14 ---------- Previous post was at 14h55 ----------

L'émission est en ligne : "Les jeux Facebook ne sont pas faits pour faire plaisir, mais pour faire payer"  Manipulation en réseau social, mode d'emploi




> C'est un piège. Un piège d'une efficacité redoutable qui a déjà attrapé des centaines de millions de joueurs à travers le monde. La rencontre explosive de Facebook et du jeu vidéo a donné naissance à toute une génération de jeux qui, en spéculant sur la viralité et l'impatience des joueurs, peuvent se révéler de véritables vaches à lait pour leurs éditeurs mais aussi peut-être pour Facebook. Comment ces jeux s'y prennent-ils pour capturer autant de joueurs? Sur notre plateau, Franck Tetzlaff, fondateur de la société Kobojo, éditeur notamment du jeu Pyramid Valley, Nicolas Gaume, président du SNJV, syndicat national du jeu vidéo, et Ivan Gaudé, rédacteur en chef de Canard PC, avec qui nous avons préparé cette émission. Il est l'auteur d'une grande enquête sur les jeux vidéos sur Facebook, qui parait dans le numéro de Canard PC sorti cette semaine.






> Le Making of raconté par Laure Daussy
> 
> *C’est une première: avec cette émission, nous initions un partenariat avec le magazine spécialisé dans les jeux vidéos, Canard PC. (Nous avions déjà invité son fondateur Ivan Gaudé pour cette précédente émission sur les jeux vidéos). Avec ce partenariat, nous allons décliner sur un plateau une enquête écrite du magazine.* Canard PC s’est intéressé ce mois-ci à un thème étrangement très peu traité par les medias généralistes (et même spécialisés): les jeux vidéo sur Facebook, comme Farmville, Criminal Case, Pyramid Valley.
> 
> Pour préparer l’émission, une fois n’est pas coutume, il faut donc jouer au bureau (je sais que certains en rêvent). En ce qui me concerne, j’avoue que c’est une découverte, je n’avais jamais joué, et pourtant je suis une adepte de Facebook. Il semble que mes "amis" non plus. Par curiosité, je poste un message sur mon profil, demandant qui parmi mes "amis" y joue. Sur 500 "amis", je reçois 5 réponses, dont seulement deux m’avouent y jouer, les autres assurant que je leur apprenais justement l’existence de ces jeux. Est-ce si honteux que les joueurs se cachent, ou bien mes amis Facebook ne sont-ils pas la cible? Toujours est-il que ces jeux ont un grand succès: jusqu’à 7 millions de joueurs quotidiens pour Farmville ou Candy Crush…
> 
> Dans l'équipe, nous créons deux comptes fictifs sur Facebook (eh oui, nous aussi on bidonne parfois): Canard @si et Canard PC. Parce que l’on ne veut pas jouer avec nos propres comptes, on sait que ces petites bêtes là s’affichent partout, et polluent le "mur" d’actualité Facebook. On le verra dans l’émission, l’un des ressorts du succès du jeu, c’est que chaque joueur doit partager ses actions avec ses amis, manière de réaliser de la publicité gratuite pour le jeu.
> 
> On a donc appris cette semaine à nourrir des chèvres, planter des tomates, les arroser, donner le biberon à un lapin, trouver un couteau sur une scène de crime. Ce qui a provoqué quelques dialogues surréalistes (je n’étais pas la seule à jouer, notre déco-réalisateur François s'est dévoué avec enthousiasme). Quand certains parlaient Replay sur free, ou Aides à la presse, on se transmettait des infos capitales: "Tu as vu, ça y est, j’ai planté mes tomates. Ouais, moi j’ai une biquette à nourrir, mais j’ai plus de lait pour le biberon. Moi je n'ai pas assez d'engrais pour mon blé". Vous ne comprenez rien ? Ne vous inquiétez pas, tout s’éclaire dans l’émission. Et surtout les travers de ces jeux, et la mécanique infernale par laquelle ils incitent les joueurs à payer.
> ...

----------


## Izual

Merci Julizn, je suis pas chez moi donc je regarderai ce soir.

Et je sais pas vous mais cette coop @si+CPC, j'espère qu'elle va perdurer  ::wub::

----------


## Triz'

C'est quand la redif gratuite ?

----------


## Groufac

Yep, surtout que je suis abonné aux deux depuis quelques temps et j'espère qu'il nous feront un prix!
 ::trollface:: .

----------


## Anonyme32145

> C'est quand la redif gratuite ?


Pour que ce soit gratuit pendant 24h, il faut que suffisamment d'abonnés aient cliqué sur "voter pour ce contenu".

----------


## Flad

Y  a pas moyen d'avoir le truc à 1€ comme la fois d'avant ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Y  a pas moyen d'avoir le truc à 1€ comme la fois d'avant ?


 Normalement c'est une fois par personne...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je note que Didier Porte fait rire Ivan.

----------


## Flad

> Normalement c'est une fois par personne...


 Dommages.
Le truc c'est que sortie de cette vidéo (et la précédente que j'ai conservé), j'ai pas spécialement envie de voir autre chose ....

----------


## darkgrievous

J'ai 5 parrainages pour les intéresses  :;): 
(me faut nom/prénom/mail en mp)

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Dommages.
> Le truc c'est que sortie de cette vidéo (et la précédente que j'ai conservé), j'ai pas spécialement envie de voir autre chose ....


Le seul truc que tu peux faire c'est t'abonner pour un mois à mon avis, si l'émission t'intéresse vraiment, ou attendre qu'elle passe gratuite pour 24h s'il y a suffisamment de votes. 
A moins que CPC ait un accord particulier pour les lecteurs, mais j'en doute (qui sait ?).

----------


## Gynsu2000

C'est sur CPC que je découvre avoir 11 parrainages @SI. Si certains sont intéressés, qu'ils me fassent signe.

----------


## Frypolar

Très agréable à regarder ce débat, ça change... J’ai toujours du mal à comprendre l’intérêt que portent les gens à ces "jeux" ayant moi-même essayé Les Sims sur Facebook (c’est juste un re-skin de Farmville ou Pyramid Valley). L’argument du temps disponible pour jouer ne me semble absolument pas pertinent quand je vois les gens qui, dans mon entourage, y jouent. Vu le temps qu’ils passent dessus, par sessions ou au total, ils auraient largement la possibilité de lancer Les Sims, les vrais. Par contre ils n’ont pas le sentiment de lancer un vrai jeu vidéo et c’est peut-être là que réside l’attrait. Je ne pense pas être le seul à m’être retrouvé à jouer à un jeu que je juge mauvais, parfois pendant un bon moment, alors que j’avais du travail à faire simplement car avec un bon jeu le sentiment de culpabilité aurait été trop grand. Là j’ai l’impression que c’est un peu pareil avec des réflexions du genre "oui mais c’est pas un vrai jeu vidéo, juste un petit truc comme ça pour passer le temps" ou encore "j’ai pas le temps de lancer un jeu vidéo, là je fais juste une petite partie rapide" alors que la personne va rester dessus 30 minutes.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'en ai 6 (des parrainages). MP pour les ceusses qui sont intéressés.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Mwahahah, en parcourant @si je suis tombé sur des extraits d’anciennes émissions où une des intervenante, "sociologue des médias" (on sent déjà le potentiel), passe 5 minutes à nous expliquer que Buffy est une série raciste, qui pousse à la peur de l’autre y compris au sein de sa famille, vous encourageant à le détruire. Et pour terminer, j’apprends que la série est vue par ses téléspectateurs comme une religion car c’est une série culte et que dans "culte" il y a aussi religion.

Tant d’années passées dans l’ignorance  :Emo: 

Pour les abonnés c’est *ici*, à partir de 11 minutes.

----------


## Izual

Emission vraiment très intéressante et équilibrée, j'espère voir plein de gifs, non pardon, plein de nouvelles collaborations CPC/@si.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mwahahah, en parcourant @si je suis tombé sur des extraits d’anciennes émissions où une des intervenante, "sociologue des médias" (on sent déjà le potentiel), passe 5 minutes à nous expliquer que Buffy est une série raciste, qui pousse à la peur de l’autre y compris au sein de sa famille, vous encourageant à le détruire. Et pour terminer, j’apprends que la série est vue par ses téléspectateurs comme une religion car c’est une série culte et que dans "culte" il y a aussi religion.
> 
> Tant d’années passées dans l’ignorance 
> 
> Pour les abonnés c’est *ici*, à partir de 11 minutes.


Wh...What ?
Putain mais pourquoi on donne la parole à ce genre de taré ?
Et le rapport culte=religion bordayl  ::lol::

----------


## Euklif

> Mwahahah, en parcourant @si je suis tombé sur des extraits d’anciennes émissions où une des intervenante, "sociologue des médias" (on sent déjà le potentiel), passe 5 minutes à nous expliquer que Buffy est une série raciste, qui pousse à la peur de l’autre y compris au sein de sa famille, vous encourageant à le détruire. Et pour terminer, j’apprends que la série est vue par ses téléspectateurs comme une religion car c’est une série culte et que dans "culte" il y a aussi religion.
> 
> Tant d’années passées dans l’ignorance 
> 
> Pour les abonnés c’est *ici*, à partir de 11 minutes.


Quand je pense qu'il lui suffisait d'une seule petite phrase à base de "c'est d'la merde"  :B): .

----------


## abelthorne

Ça marche comment les parrainages à @si ? (Concrètement, ça apporte quoi de se faire parrainer par rapport à un abonnement standard ?)

----------


## Pinkipou

T'as le droit à 1 mois gratuit. Après tu t'abonnes (ou pas) normalement.
Il m'en reste 7 pour ceux intéressés.

----------


## Koma

> "Ami fauché", oui. Je n'en ai jamais bénéficié car bien que j'ai fini par me désabonner par souci financier je ne voulais pas abuser de ce système, certes particulièrement généreux, mais cependant pensé pour des gens bien plus miséreux que moi. 
> 
> Bref, émission le 15, on sait qui sont les intervenants à part Ivan ? J'ai cru lire Usul ?


Ca marche toujours. J'ai expliqué honnêtement sans trop y croire que "je suis un jeune journaliste sans emploi alors filez moi au moins un abo à vos infos, bande de journaleux mal payés. PS : je suis sérieux".

Petit mail 1 heure après : "vous êtes abonnés pour un an au site"  ::lol::  !

Maintenant l'objectif de ma vie c'est de trouver un taf pour remercier @SI et parler d'eux dans chacun de mes articles  ::lol::

----------


## Pinkipou

Encore un journaliste vendu, victime consentante du copinage éhonté pratiqué dans cette profession de gratte-papiers qui rédigent des torche-culs bardés de propagande commerciale pour nous, les veaux qui le valont bien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Bien sûr, tu crois que mon dealer me file ma coke gratos ?  ::ninja:: 

Maintenant ferme là et avales  :Bave: .

----------


## abelthorne

Nolife a fait aussi une émission spéciale sur le Doritosgate ("Extra Life" d'hier soir). Je ne l'ai pas regardée hier, je suis en train de rattraper le visionnage sur leur site (c'est en accès payant) et je suis curieux de voir ce qu'ils vont en dire. Je serais étonné qu'ils aient le même discours que Canard PC : ils font de bonnes émissions mais ils se traînent quand même quelques casseroles en matière d'indépendance...

EDIT : bon, finalement émission complètement à côté de la plaque qui passe à côté du sujet.

----------


## Daturax

Salut tout le monde, je ne passe jamais par ici en général mais je trouve les interventions de certains un peu dure!
Je suis abonné depuis des années à ASI et lecteur de canard PC depuis qu'ils ont quitté joy et je suis ravis de voir que ces deux univers se rencontrent enfin (il était temps).
Vous ne devez pas oublier que ASI s'adresse aussi à des gens qui ne connaissent strictement rien au jeu vidéo ou a des paranos dans mon genre qui n'ont pas de facebook...
J'ai donc trouvé cette émission intéressante et pour moi qui ne connait rien au social gaming et qui donc ne le pratique pas , j'ai appris pas mal de choses que je ne connaissait pas.
C'est sure que je préférerais voir un jeu comme X3 disséqué par nos amis de asi et de canard PC sauf que ce ne serait pas vraiment le lieu pour le faire, le job d'ASI c'est avant tout de faire une analyse social économique et politique sur tout ce qui touche à l' image et à l'audiovisuel... qu'ils se rendent compte enfin que le jeu vidéo existe est pour moi une trés bonne nouvelle.

Faut faire gaffe ici on est sur canard PC , c'est un peu le croisement du dernier village gaulois qui serait peuplé pas les derniers des Mohicans, tout le monde n'a pas la même passion/connaissance du jeu vidéo que nous , ASI doit s'adresser à tout le monde!

----------


## moot

5 parrainages toujours dispos ici. (= 1 mois gratuit)

----------


## Phenixy

Idem, 6 parrainages.

C'est moi ou Nicolas Gaume passe son temps à défendre aveuglément le jeux Facebook (en essayant de faire croire qu'il y a de l'innovation et de la créativité dedans)? Soit on lui a demandé de se faire l'avocat du diable avant l'émission, soit il a des actions Zynga.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Idem, 6 parrainages.
> 
> C'est moi ou Nicolas Gaume passe son temps à défendre aveuglément le jeux Facebook (en essayant de faire croire qu'il y a de l'innovation et de la créativité dedans)? Soit on lui a demandé de se faire l'avocat du diable avant l'émission, soit il a des actions Zynga.


 C'est pas étonnant, il fait parti du syndicat du JV, et le rôle du syndicat est de défendre toutes les associations qui en font parti. S'il avait attaqué le JV Facebook, il aurait attaqué ses propres membres, pas terrible pour un porte parole.
C'était lourd d'ailleurs toutes ses comparaisons avec le cinéma, les séries, le jazz etc.

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai bien compris qu'il défend ses adhérents et je le blâme pas pour ça en soi, mais comme tu le soulignes il le faisait avec énormément de mauvaise foi avec ses comparaisons douteuses. A la fin il défend même les jeux casino, il a peur de rien...

----------


## Anonyme32145

Il le fait de mauvaise foi parce qu'il n'y a aucun argument de bonne foi pour ce genre de produits  :;): 
Mais oui, c'est un "monsieur Comm' ", pas forcément intéressant comme invité.

----------


## abelthorne

Si par hasard certains veulent voir l'émission de Nolife sur le même sujet dont je parle un peu plus haut, elle est temporairement en accès libre : http://online.nolife-tv.com/emission...tos-gate-en-vf

----------


## Groufac

Bon ben je viens de voir l'émission de nolife sur le sujet.

Déjà on a  3 personnes interviewés qui sont toutes du même avis (= on a rien à se reprocher, c'est comme ça et puis c'est tout, etc).
La seule personne qui a un regard critique est celle qui pose les question et non celle qui répond/débat ...

Bref ils ont refusé de se remettre en question (eux ou le système dans lequel ils évoluent), l'émission ne sert à rien d'autre qu'à montrer que lorsque l'on est au coeur de la "tourmente", on n'a pas les moyens de prendre du recul... tout professionnel que l'on soit.

----------


## Dazou

Boué, pas grand intérêt cette émission (celle de no-life). Pas de contradicteur. Le seul qui aurait pu l'être prend la place de l'animateur. Pratique. L'impression d'assister à une discussion de comptoir entre pote à laquelle je ne suis pas convié. C'est chiant.
Et le mec balèze qui pisse sur les chevaliers blancs.  :tired:  Classe.

----------


## Vedder

L'émission du 15 février est gratuite aujourd'hui !  :;):

----------


## ArkSquall

Je suis en train de regarder.
Par contre, je n'ai pas compris la logique de la 1ere intervention sur Christophe Ondelate avec le thème. C'est habituel de l'émission ?

----------


## abelthorne

Oui, c'est la séquence de Didier Porte au début de chaque émission. Elle n'a rien à voir avec le thème de l'émission, c'est juste sa chronique hebdomadaire.

Moi, ce que j'aimerais bien savoir c'est pourquoi Ivan Le Fou se met à sniffer son feutre vers 58:05. Ce n'est pas très professionnel.

----------


## Zorglomme

Ahah la malhonnêté intellectuelle du mec du SNJV est fascinante  :^_^: . On lui parle de mécanisme cérébraux poussant à faire des achats inconsidérés et impulsifs, il compare ça aux cliffhangers. So pro.

Je pense pas qu'Ivan sniffe son stylo, il s'en sert pour fermer sa bouche et se retenir de répondre à la grosse connerie que dit le mec de PyramidTruc ("On crée des jeux sociaux pour le plaisir. Et j'ai déjà passé 4h sur CandyCrush parce que j'étais bloqué.")  ::ninja:: 

Edit : comparer LA Noire et Criminal Case  ::o:  :tired:  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Oui, c'est la séquence de Didier Porte au début de chaque émission. Elle n'a rien à voir avec le thème de l'émission, c'est juste sa chronique hebdomadaire.


Je me marre bien à chaque fois d'ailleurs. :^_^: 

edit : il me reste encore trois parrainages. Avis aux intéressés.

----------


## abelthorne

> Je me marre bien à chaque fois d'ailleurs.


Ouais, enfin bon, avec Hondelatte c'est facile...  ::ninja::

----------


## Dazou

> il me reste encore trois parrainages. Avis aux intéressés.


5 ici, si jamais.

----------


## abelthorne

> Parrainage, pour?


Ce sont des parrainages pour un abonnement à @si (1 mois gratuit, apparemment).

----------


## Marnus

Je suppose que les parrainages sont  pour l'émission? Je serais interessé

EDIT:
Oulah Abelthorne, tu écris plus vite que ton ombre!! Désolé, je supprime rapidement mes messages quand je me rend compte qu'ils sont aussi inutiles que creux (mauvaise habitude, je sais)

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je rappelle que l'émission est en accès libre aujourd'hui, si il n'y a que cette émission qui vous intéresse pas la peine de vous embêter.

----------


## abelthorne

> Je suppose que les parrainages sont  pour l'émission? Je serais interessé
> 
> EDIT:
> Oulah Abelthorne, tu écris plus vite que ton ombre!! Désolé, je supprime rapidement mes messages quand je me rend compte qu'ils sont aussi inutiles que creux (mauvaise habitude, je sais)


C'est malin, maintenant on a un paradoxe et on va disparaître de la réalité en commençant par la tête.

----------


## Triz'

A propos des "machines à sous en ligne" à la fin du débat, c'est vérifié comment l'objectivité du code ?

Personnellement, j'aurais encore moins confiance en ça qu'en les machines à voter...

Les rares jeux sociaux auxquels j'ai touché, avec un "bonus aléatoire par jour", j'ai jamais eu les gros trucs de bourrin...

----------


## Phenixy

C'est cool quand @SI parle de jeux vidéos: http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5627 (gratuit pendant 24h).  ::):

----------


## Nacodaco

> C'est cool quand @SI parle de jeux vidéos: http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5627 (gratuit pendant 24h).


Les pubs, ça ne seraient pas des pubs ciblées par hasard ?

Car s'ils recherchent partout Destiny sur google, c'est plutôt normal qu'ils aient des bandeaux de pubs correspondant ?


J'aime beaucoup @si, mon offre d'essai se termine bientôt et j'hésite vraiment à m'abonner, mais y a vraiment des trucs insupportables. On a l'impression en les lisant que c'est des héros qui combattent les autres, ces pourris ! Relire 5 fois dans le même article que c'est @si qui a signalé ça en premier (on comprend au bout d'un moment), ou alors voir des attaques totalement gratuites, j'aime pas trop :/

----------


## Frypolar

> Les pubs, ça ne seraient pas des pubs ciblées par hasard ?


Celle de jv.com c’est possible mais sur Gameblog c’est l’habillage de tout le site donc pas quelque chose d’automatique, variant en fonction de la page ou de l’utilisateur.

----------


## Nacodaco

Ben Adblock me le vire, alors qu'en général si c'est vraiment un habillage "constant" je le vois, du coup je m'interrogeais aussi pour Gameblog  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

En même temps ça me semble pas illogique qu’après avoir invités la presse pour voir Destiny il en profite pour lancer les préco en faisant de la pub sur des sites de jeux.

----------


## Groufac

> J'aime beaucoup @si, mon offre d'essai se termine bientôt et j'hésite vraiment à m'abonner, mais y a vraiment des trucs insupportables. On a l'impression en les lisant que c'est des héros qui combattent les autres, ces pourris ! Relire 5 fois dans le même article que c'est @si qui a signalé ça en premier (on comprend au bout d'un moment), ou alors voir des attaques totalement gratuites, j'aime pas trop :/


Je n'ai pas encore lu ce sujet précis mais en général ce n'est pas vraiment pour se présenter en "héros" mais pour montrer à quel point la presse a déconné sur un sujet au point qu'ils sont les seuls à parler de ce sujet, ce qui ne devrait pas être le cas.
Et puis @si c'est le média qui examine les autres médias, normal qu'ils critiquent la presse (mais je suis d'accord que la valorisation à outrance de leur site pourrait devenir lourd à lire).

----------


## Aosia

Je viens de voir la vidéo, le mec de gameblog est juste bien lourd. 
On a l'impression que c'est lui contre les trois autres. Il cherche à faire quelques petites piques notamment l'histoire sur les pressions des voyages avant premières... comme si ça n'existait pas.
Bref, j'aurai aimé voir autre chose qu'un mec de gameblog nous vendant son site.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oh bah tiens, un court article suite au merveilleux voyage de presse organisé par Activision pour Destiny "le jeu qui va tout bouleverser par contre on ne vous dira strictement rien dessus".

http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5627

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Phenixy l'a déjà mis en lien juste au dessus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Phenixy l'a déjà mis en lien juste au dessus.



Autant pour moi, je croyais que c'était encore un lien sur la dernière émission...

----------


## Mastaba

HS: Je doit dire que je suis assez déçu que le débat de gameone n'ait jamais abordé ne serait-ce qu'une fois le doritosgate ni aucun des sujets satellites sur l'indépendance et la corruption (autant jv que hardware).

Chaque semaine on doit désormais se contenter d'un vague truc sur le progaming (aussi récurrent qu'inintéressant) ou sur les geeks, ou sur star wars, ou sur les smartphones-qui-vont-tuer-les-consoles-portables; entre deux récapitulatifs des jeux de l'année passé ou des jeux attendus de l'année à venir...

Entre le doritosgate et la fin de pas mal de mags papier il y avait pourtant de quoi faire, mais ils sont totalement passés à côté et tournent désormais en ronds.

Dommage parcequ'au début des sujets comme les DLC étaient abordés ouvertement, dommage aussi parceque c'était un peu le seul débat sur les JV à la télé.

----------


## Koma

Le débat de G1 c'était super au début. J'étais vraiment content du retour de Marcus sous cette forme.

Au fur et à mesure de l'avancement, ça devient n'importe quoi. 

Marcus sort 4 thématiques désormais alors qu'il a pas de temps (ils débattent quasimment en 10 minutes), on sent que la prod insiste pour qu'il invite des filles par parité (donc pas pour leurs compétences pro) et qu'il repose beaucoup sur ses potes, parfois sans aucune légitimité dans le débat. Certains sont très intéressants, d'autres moins (Chièze a tellement du saouler les spectateurs qu'on ne le voit plus, Pia commence sérieusement à casser les couilles), et certains débats sont hors sujet. Sur celui des études de JV, aucun développeur de jeu ni étudiant ou stagiaire sur le plateau, c'est dommage. Sans parler de Marcus qui se repose de plus en plus sur le Facebook de G1 et qui a une tendance malheureuse à se beaufiser avec le temps depuis qu'il est de retour sur cette chaîne. 

Sans parler, comme tu dis, des abominables débats sur le "progaming" et les pubères boutonneux habillés au Gap du coin qui sont présentés comme l'élite de Call of Duty...

C'est vraiment du gâchis, quand je vois la gueule qu'avaient les premiers numéros.Y'a aucune prise de risques.

Désolé du HS, on crée un topic dédié à la chaîne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## abelthorne

> Nolife a fait aussi une émission spéciale sur le Doritosgate ("Extra Life" d'hier soir). Je ne l'ai pas regardée hier, je suis en train de rattraper le visionnage sur leur site (c'est en accès payant) et je suis curieux de voir ce qu'ils vont en dire. Je serais étonné qu'ils aient le même discours que Canard PC : ils font de bonnes émissions mais ils se traînent quand même quelques casseroles en matière d'indépendance...
> 
> EDIT : bon, finalement émission complètement à côté de la plaque qui passe à côté du sujet.


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Nolife a fait une deuxième émission sur le Doritosgate. Parce qu'ils se sont quand même aperçus après la première qu'ils racontaient n'importe quoi (on en a déjà parlé ici ou dans un autre topic, je crois). Ce nouvel Extra Life est diffusé aujourd'hui à 18 h 30. Il est déjà dispo sur leur service de VOD mais je ne l'ai pas encore regardé, je ne sais pas si ce sera beaucoup plus pertinent que la première émission.

----------


## Koma

Merci de l'info, je le matte pas maintenant mais il enregistre pour ce soir o/

----------


## abelthorne

Je ne regarde pas non plus parce que je fais autre chose mais j'ai la télé avec le son coupé et je vois Erwan Cario à la fois énervé et blasé. Je pense qu'on va encore entendre pas mal de conneries.

----------


## Euklif

J'ai vu que la première et je l'avais trouvé bien bien pourri... Par contre, tu parle de casserole pour eux et comme je les ai jamais vraiment suivit (pas de télé), j'me demandais à quel(s) affaire(s) tu pouvais faire allusion.

----------


## abelthorne

> J'ai vu que la première et je l'avais trouvé bien bien pourri... Par contre, tu parle de casserole pour eux et comme je les ai jamais vraiment suivit (pas de télé), j'me demandais à quel(s) affaire(s) tu pouvais faire allusion.


À un moment, la boîte (Nolife) avait quand même Ankama dans son capital (minoritaire mais du genre 49 %), les locaux de la chaîne étaient gracieusement prêtés par cet éditeur, etc. Ankama est devenu actionnaire tout simplement pour sauver la chaîne quand elle était vraiment dans la merde (pas de rentrées publicitaires, etc.).
D'autant qu'à l'époque, le deal a intégré le fait de produire et diffuser quelques émissions sur Ankama, Dofus, etc. Émissions qui présentaient une entreprise géniale qui fait des jeux géniaux, bien sûr. Au-delà de ces reportages, je ne crois pas qu'Ankama ait eu une quelconque influence sur la ligne éditoriale (je ne vois pas vraiment de raison qui aurait poussé à ça et je n'ai pas noté de changement de ton entre l'avant et l'après Ankama) mais c'est pas rien.

Je crois que la situation est un peu plus saine maintenant (la chaîne n'est en tout cas plus dans les locaux parisiens d'Ankama, qui a eu besoin de les récupérer et je crois qu'ils ne sont plus dans le capital parce que c'était une solution qui n'avait de toute façon pas vocation à durer).

En matière d'indépendance, ça se pose quand même là et c'est quelque chose qu'il aurait été intéressant de soulever dans une émission qui est censée parler de conflits d'intérêt et d'indépendance.

Il faut aussi préciser qu'ils ont Marcus sur leur chaîne, qui fait des ménages pour les éditeurs et Micromania − comme Julien "Gollum" Chièze qui était dans l'émission CPC/@si.
Il ne s'occupe à priori de rien au niveau éditorial sur Nolife, il produit et présente juste une émission qui est diffusée sur la chaîne. Mais les jeux auxquels il joue dedans ne sont pas forcément choisis et jugés de façon neutre.

EDIT : je viens de voir sur Twitter que l'émission devrait être en accès gratuit pendant 7 jours sur le site de Nolife (http://online.nolife-tv.com).

----------


## Euklif

Oki doki, merci pour la précision.
Marcus... J'ai l'impression qu'il a un peu changé avec le temps. Je me demande s'il se veut toujours aussi droit dans ses bottes que lorsque qu'il a lâché Game One avec tout ce qu'il fait (me rappelle de la promo Madworld par exemple). Fiou, tous ces vieux souvenirs qui remontent... Dire que ce n'était qu'un présentateur enjoué ^^.

----------


## Koma

Marcus est un type attachant, le "grand frère" de ma génération mais il vieillit mal. Il a claqué la porte de G1 avec pertes et fracas (je me souviens de la longue lettre virulente sur son blog à l'époque) suite aux réorganisations par Atari puis MTV, mais il a fini par devenir promoteur du Micromania Tour et revenir sur G1 pour jouer de son image de "Marcus". 

Quelque part c'est totalement l'inverse de ce qu'il était au départ, un testeur qui ne faisait rien dans les règles de la profession, mais prévoyait les gaming lives sur YT and co, quand il essayait laborieusement de boucler les "level one". Là il joue un rôle mais dans le mauvais sens.

Ses débats sont parfois très bien, parfois calamiteux, ça dépend des invités, des thèmes, de la frivolité de la chaîne à creuser les questions qui font mouche. C'est aussi très grand public mais bien mené, il les dirige et relance. Cependant, la qualité s'est étiolée depuis le début du concept, et on a toujours droit à des débats du grand monde de la presse console et JV grand public (Gameblog, Canal Street TV, le Journal du Geek...). De mémoire, je n'ai jamais vu des invités issus de CPC, Nofrag ou Joystick par exemple.

Nolife je suis partagé, ils ne se revendiquent pas "journalistes" ni chaîne du jeu vidéo, mais c'est plus leurs moyens qui me font mal aux yeux. A part les moyens cheaps, le problème, c'est les animateurs. Sorti de Médoc et Dave Moury, la plupart sont clairement pas au niveau minimal requis, et on s'emmerde quoi ! Après ils ont parfois de très bonnes idées d'émissions, mais la plupart du temps, je trouve le contenu de la chaîne aussi dispensable que celui de G1...

----------


## Lt Anderson

T'es au courant que Marcus est revenu chez Game One, et qu'il fait copain-copain avec cette petite merde de Tellouk?

----------


## O.Boulon

Trouve un synonyme ou fais gaffe à la modération.

----------


## Anonyme871

Je propose électron.

----------


## Koma

> T'es au courant que Marcus est revenu chez Game One, est qu'il fait copain-copain avec cette petite merde de Tellouk?


A ton avis ? T'es sûr d'avoir lu mes postes en entier ?

Julien Tellouck avec un CK sinon. Qui a même réussi à être chroniqueur 1 mois pour Cyril Hanouna, l'aboutissement de la carrière de journaliste JV  ::ninja:: 

Perso je lui en veux pas, il est pile ce que recherche la chaîne, donc il fait son taf. J'ai plus de rancoeur (ou juste de tristesse) pour Gérard Baste, donc l'arrivée sur G1 fut le début de la fin.

----------


## abelthorne

"Julien Tellouck est si égocentrique qu'il est allé jusqu'à donner ses initiales à son émission."

Uh uh uh.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Trouve un synonyme ou fais gaffe à la modération.





> T'es au courant que Marcus est revenu chez Game One, et qu'il fait copain-copain avec cette petite insignifiance de Julien Tellouk?


C'est bon?

----------


## Koma

Son vrai souci c'est qu'il n'a aucune culture vidéo-ludique, ou alors celle d'un tout à chacun grand public s'arrêtant à la PS2 et Fifa et Call of. Je me souviens d'un débat "rotatif" de l'émission de Marcus où ils faisaient tourner animateur et invités. Durant ses tours, Tellouck n'a pas décroché grand un mot et s'est contenté de suivre en disant "ah ouais c'est vrai", et on sentait qu'il était totalement pas dans le truc.

Il sait animer son JT et faire de la présentation, mais concrètement, en plus d'être un animateur et non un journaliste, il n'a aucune crédibilité en terme d'XP pour être considéré "professionnel", que ce soit dans son dossier perso ou dans son travail de terrain ultra formaté quand il interviewe tout le monde et n'importe qui durant ses déplacements (des marketeux, des animateurs de salon...).

Je n'ai rien contre lui pour ma part, il fait son taf. Mais il faut savoir garder un certain recul, on reste sur G1, qui n'est plus dédiée au jeu vidéo seulement, et qui reste un bras armé de MTV.

----------


## Phenixy

Ouais voilà. C'est un "électron" de notre point de vue de vieux briscards du JV, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il fait mal son taf, qui consiste à divertir des ados fans de Naruto et Fifa.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ouais voilà. C'est un "ménestrel" de notre point de vue de vieux briscards du JV, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il fait mal son taf, qui consiste à divertir des ados fans de Naruto et Fifa.


Fixaid.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

*3615 Usul* de ce matin avec une tête connue :





Mais il n’y a pas de problème

----------


## Koma

Quoi, ça prouve juste que les journalistes sérieux aiment le kebab  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

Qui est-ce ?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Mais il n’y a pas de problème http://uppix.net/9/8/d/a6a00e62022f0...e891f755d9.png


Techniquement il est journaliste chez Turbo, pas dans le JV  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Je l'avais pas reconnu sur la vidéo.
C'est bien Cyril Drevet hein ?

----------


## abelthorne

Drevet. Cyril Drevet.

----------


## mescalin

Wouah il est encore vivant lui ?

----------


## Zorglomme

Ahah les crevards  :^_^:  Aussi minable que d'acheter des likes d'Indes ou d'Ukraine, sauf que là ça se voit pas. Bawss.  :tired:

----------


## Koma

C'est surtout le sandwich qu'on lui file qui a l'air minable  ::ninja::

----------


## abelthorne

Il a pris le menu à 1 facebook. Il pourrait en avoir un plus gros mais ça lui coûterait dans les 3 facebooks, il n'a peut-être pas les moyens.

----------


## Meuhoua

Non mais en fait il était là pour tester le camion pour Turbo.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je dois manquer de culture vidéoludique, qui est donc ce monsieur ?

EDIT : plus de dix ans après mon arrivée sur le réseau du Internet mondial, je me fais encore et toujours baiser par le changement de page pas vu...

----------


## abelthorne

Je crois que c'était la tête de gondole du magazine Player One. Il a dû faire des émissions de télé aussi. Dont Turbo, apparemment.

----------


## Frypolar

Cyril Drevet.

Edit : qui bosse pour Gameblog.

----------


## Teto

Il avait sa propre émission sur la une avant la privatisation. À cette époque c'était un des animateurs les plus connus parmi les ados.

Le temps passe...  ::cry::

----------


## Flad

Son père était bien meilleur :vieuxcon:

----------


## JPKoffe

> Son père était bien meilleur :vieuxcon:


Je préfère le regretté Alain Gillot-Pétré .

----------


## Flad

Pat' Drev' et Denis Vincenti : best duo ever

----------


## Teto

> Son père était bien meilleur :vieuxcon:


Ah oui, j'ai confondu avec Patrice.

Mes confuses...  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Je me souviens de la période Club Dorothée où il passait sur TF1, puis peut-être sur la 2 aussi. Cela dit de nos jours il y a des remplaçants sur les chaînes mangas MCM ou autre qui ont leurs propres professionnels du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me souviens de la période Club Dorothée où il passait sur TF1, puis peut-être sur la 2 aussi. Cela dit de nos jours il y a des remplaçants sur les chaînes mangas MCM ou autre qui ont leurs propres professionnels du jeu vidéo.


Mais pas le même style :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

On dirait Mike Myers dans Wayne's World  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 21h21 ---------- Previous post was at 21h20 ----------


 ::lol:: !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Cyril Drevet.
> 
> Edit : qui bosse pour Gameblog.


RDJ !!!  ::o:

----------


## mescalin

> Je préfère le regretté Alain Gillot-Pétré .

----------


## abelthorne

Pas mal. Mais t'aurais un GIF animé de quand il fait une attaque en direct ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Euh je sais bien que l'humour noir est de mise mais bon un arrêt cardiaque ça n'a rien de marrant. C'est quelqu'un qui a eu le cancer et qui esayait de garder son humour, après poster un gif tournant en dérision un arrêt cardiaque je trouverais ça irrespectueux.

----------


## Emile Gravier

> http://i.imgur.com/iYckw.gif


Putain, vous m'avez tiré une larme  ::'(:  j'adorais quand j'étais gamin ! Il y avait une passion communicatrice lors de ses émissions qui n'ont plus leur égal.

C'est marrant, je dirais presque que la météo a suivi le même chemin que le jeu vidéo. On privilégie la forme (des graphismes ou des potiches météo) plutôt que le fond et la passion.  ::|:

----------


## Izual

L'émission d'@si sur le sexisme dans les JV, avec Ivan et Mar_Lard, est gratuite pendant 24 heures : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5761

----------


## Flad

> L'émission d'@si sur le sexisme dans les JV, avec Ivan et Mar_Lard, est gratuite pendant 24 heures : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5761


Merci pour l'info, je l'attendais  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh je sais bien que l'humour noir est de mise mais bon un arrêt cardiaque ça n'a rien de marrant. C'est quelqu'un qui a eu le cancer et qui esayait de garder son humour, après poster un gif tournant en dérision un arrêt cardiaque je trouverais ça irrespectueux.


Non mais en l'occurence on ne peut même pas parler d'humour noir, y'a rien de drôle dans sa remarque.

---------- Post added at 10h53 ---------- Previous post was at 10h53 ----------




> L'émission d'@si sur le sexisme dans les JV, avec Ivan et Mar_Lard, est gratuite pendant 24 heures : http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5761


Merde, j'ai oublié mon casque audio...

----------


## Izual

T'as pas d'oreillettes de MP3 à ton taf ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Enfin si j'ai un truc qui traîne mais le câble n'est pas assez long.
Et je  crains que mes collègues ne trouvent bizarre de me voir allongé sur la moquette.

----------


## Izual

Alors, premier constat : pour être rédacteur en chef dans les jeux vidéo, il faut apparemment avoir les cheveux courts et gris acier  ::trollface:: 

Très intéressant propos sur le marketing de défense : les éditeurs sont tellement dépassés qu'ils bétonnent le seul public qu'ils connaissent, les ados masculins. Intéressante aussi l'étude qui lie jeux de baston et sexisme.
Et le clash sur "Le retour des tétons flingueurs"  ::XD::  Ivan : "Meilleure accroche de Canard PC"  :^_^: 

Une grande place laissée à l'anecdotique dans cette émission, j'ai moins aimé. Enfin ça reste un léger bémol. On le voit quand Boulon là-bas ? Et Pipo ? Ou tout autre important rédacteur.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ivan est directeur de rédaction, non?  ::unsure::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Et Pipo ? Ou tout autre important rédacteur.


Not sure if trolling.

----------


## Izual

> Ivan est directeur de rédaction, non?


Oui mais pas Pipo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les tétons flingueurs c'était quand même du génie.
Se baser sur ça pour évoquer un éventuel sexisme...Faut pas déconner.

----------


## Triz'

> Très intéressant propos sur le marketing de défense


Très intéressant débat sur l'étude américaine.  ::P:  Pas taper le monsieur...  :^_^: 




> Et le clash sur "Le retour des tétons flingueurs"  Ivan : "Meilleure accroche de Canard PC"


Surtout que les jeux de mots en couv', c'est un peu LA marque de fabrique.

----------


## cooly08

Ouais le passage sur la critique de la couv' avec Lara Croft de Canard PC ça ne tient pas la route. Ça m'a un peu énervé d'ailleurs. Genre j'ai fouillé absolument partout pour trouver des choses à dire. Et critiquer cette accroche, qui n'a rien de sexiste, c'est vraiment qu'elle n'avait rien d'autre à dire. En plus elle fait preuve de véhémence à ce moment. Genre j'ai un super truc sur vous !  ::P: 
Attention je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problème de sexisme hein, je dis juste que ce passe m'a un peu énervé et qu'il faut peut-être mieux connaitre canard pc dans son ensemble.

----------


## Azerty

> Les tétons flingueurs c'était quand même du génie.
> Se baser sur ça pour évoquer un éventuel sexisme...Faut pas déconner.


Sérieusement, -j'ai pas encore regardé l’émission-, elle en parle ?

edit : ah ben oui, apparemment.

----------


## Croaker

Merci les gens qui ont voté pour rendre la vidéo disponible.

Merci à Ivan d'avoir apporté la contradiction sur l'étude (neuro/comportemento) psy, il y aurait beaucoup à dire aussi sur les protocoles expérimentaux basés sur un truc aussi discutables que les IRMf de la dynamique du cerveau.

J'ai trouvé dommage qu'ils passent du temps sur les questions de forme, comme si les intentions n'avaient pas d'importance ...  ::ninja::

----------


## ryohji

Bonne émission. Ivan à su imposer quand même ses vues notamment sur l'étude faite sur 25(!) étudiants et les arguments assez irréfutables qu'il a su avancer malgré l'agacement (mauvaise foi) de la personne en face de lui. L'argument de Mar Lard sur la couverture Tomb Raider de CPC était aussi très bancale: être chaud comme la braise n'a pas forcément une connotation sexuelle et "jouvencelle" est plus un terme désuet,  qui veut juste dire "jeune femme", qu'une référence appuyé à l’objectivation de la Femme à travers sa chasteté ou bien sa virginité sexuelle. Je ne dis pas que CPC n'à jamais franchis du pied le territoire du sexisme, Ivan l'a dit, il y a eu des remises en question. Mais Mar Lard c'est basé sur deux exemples caduques pour porter des reproches à Coincoin PC. Oui, car l'autre article qu'elle montre est en fait plus un reproche que cette game designer fait des jeux ciblant uniquement les femmes et donc pas pour un autre groupe de personne: les hommes. Or, qu'on m'arrête si je dis une connerie, un des reproches justifiés de la blogueuse envers le monde du jeu vidéo c'est qu'il y a en majorité des jeu ciblé pour les mecs. Paille-poutre-oeuil. Et c'est con parce que l'intention n'est même pas louable, elle est nécessaire: il faut changer des choses dans le monde du jeux vidéo (des joueurs, ect...) et son rapport avec les femmes. Reste que, malgré ces cafouillages, le ton qu'elle emploi est juste.

----------


## Nattefrost

Oh y a ce bon vieux Cafeine, je regarde ça  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Bonne émission. Ivan à su imposer quand même ses vues notamment sur l'étude faite sur 25(!) étudiants


 Cette étude est hautement critiquable mais arrêtons de la déformer ; l'étude est sur 74 individus (ce qui est relativement faible mais pas non plus complètement improbable selon le type d'études que l'on fait), et les 25 sont une sous-population... 
 Altie a montré que les marges d'erreurs se recoupaient et que c'est cela qui posait problème dans la taille de l'échantillon.

Pour le reste, c'est vrai que Caféine vaut 1000 Julien Chièze  ::P:

----------


## TFC

> Cette étude est hautement critiquable mais arrêtons de la déformer ; l'étude est sur 74 individus (ce qui est relativement faible mais pas non plus complètement improbable selon le type d'études que l'on fait), et les 25 sont une sous-population... 
>  Altie a montré que les marges d'erreurs se recoupaient et que c'est cela qui posait problème dans la taille de l'échantillon.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est vrai que Caféine vaut 1000 Julien Chièze


C'est d'ailleurs plus le protocole (associations de mots + étude sur le sexisme) qui me pose problème... Un échantillon de 15 personnes homogènes est tout à fait valable en statistiques (à condition que l'analyse de tes réponses montrent un non-recouvrement des résultats avec les marges d'erreurs).
Sinon, Caféine aurait pu faire un unboxing...  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

C'est pas le genre il s'en est plutôt éloigné, on le voit peut-être trois fois par an sur gameblog, pour  certaines sorties bien précises ( Sc2 HoTS récemment). Il est beaucoup plus actif chez Ogaming maintenant.

----------


## Dekans

petite précision sur le débat



> j'ai pigé trop tard mais
> en fait
> elle connaissait pas DU TOUT les tonton flingueurs
> donc elle a jamais pigé la vanne

----------


## Anonyme32145

> petite précision sur le débat


Ca explique pourquoi elle n'a pas compris la vanne, en effet.
C'est quoi ta source sinon ? Y'a un feedback plus complet de Caf ?

----------


## sparouw

> petite précision sur le débat



Ça m'a paru évident à ce moment là, par contre. 
Et sur l'ensemble du débat, elle ne m'a pas semblé maitrisé l'ensemble des choses qu'elle critiquait.

Par contre, j'avais pas réalisé que c'était Caféine  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> petite précision sur le débat


Ah oui ? Elle vient d'où cette citation ? Cela expliquerait bien des choses en effet.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ah bah évidemment si elle ne connait pas la référence au film, je comprends mieux.

En même temps autant je trouvais sa critique sur l'accroche de la couv' débile (les "tétons flingueurs") parce que les jeux de mot en couv', c'est la marque de CPC (et celui-là est immense).
Autant quand elle lit le texte à côté, je suis plutôt de son avis : le personnage de Lara Croft est effectivement systématiquement décrit via sa sexualité. Certes, comme le dit Yvan, c'est le marketing qui pousse à ça aussi, mais CPC aurait effectivement pu se démarquer à l'époque.
Comme l'a bien dit Mar_lard : il n'y a jamais eu de tel texte concernant Nathan Drake par exemple. Il n'y a jamais eu de dossier sur ses pectoraux, sur le fait qu'il a des poils super bien modélisés ou sur le nombre de polygones de ses biceps.
Bref, j'ai trouvé que sur ce passage elle voyait juste, même s'il ne fallait pas se focaliser sur l'accroche elle même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas nathan drake,  mais moi j'ai ecrit pleins de textes en sexualisant kratos et pleins de persos musculeux/martiaux/badass.

----------


## Menkar

> pleins de persos musculeux/martiaux/badass.


Même les sims.

----------


## sparouw

> Ah oui ? Elle vient d'où cette citation ? Cela expliquerait bien des choses en effet.


Même si c'est pas une preuve, je pense que ça coule de source quand tu vois ça réaction quand tu lui parles de ça:
-...si vous y voyer quelque chose de sexiste c'est clairement a contre sens
- Non mais le titre c'est le moins...c'est voilà

A aucun moment elle ne parle de la référence ni rien.

---------- Post added at 13h09 ---------- Previous post was at 13h09 ----------




> Pas nathan drake,  mais moi j'ai ecrit pleins de textes en sexualisant kratos et pleins de persos musculeux/martiaux/badass.


Mais les as tu appelés les jouvenceaux?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dekans

> Ca explique pourquoi elle n'a pas compris la vanne, en effet.
> C'est quoi ta source sinon ? Y'a un feedback plus complet de Caf ?





> Ah oui ? Elle vient d'où cette citation ? Cela expliquerait bien des choses en effet.


C'est IRC ma source  ::P: 
Donc non pas de feedback complet.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Pas nathan drake,  mais moi j'ai ecrit pleins de textes en sexualisant kratos et pleins de persos musculeux/martiaux/badass.


Hum oui c'est vrai qu'en y réfléchissant ça s'est vu plusieurs fois, par toi ou d'autres (Khan Lust le fait aussi me semble). Et la couv' des Sims 3 est énorme aussi.
Tant mieux du coup !  ::):

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Les tétons flingueurs c'était quand même du génie.
> Se baser sur ça pour évoquer un éventuel sexisme...Faut pas déconner.


J’ai une copine chez Osez le féminisme, elle fait les slut walks, elle s’investit, elle le fait transparaître dans ses rubriques à la télé. J’ai fait le test, je lui ai balancé la couv’.

Elle a explosé de rire. Faut croire que quelqu’un a un problème avec l’humour.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Pas nathan drake,  mais moi j'ai ecrit pleins de textes en sexualisant kratos et pleins de persos musculeux/martiaux/badass.


Non mais tu es étonné ? Elle ne lit pas les Canard PC c'est évident, peut-être (certainement) que depuis le début de cette histoire elle s'est un peu documentée, mais pour moi c'est flagrant qu'elle ne savait absolument pas de quoi elle parlait à l'époque de son article, et aussi dans l'émission. Procès d'intention c'est mal tout ça, mais 10 sacs qu'elle n'en connaissait que les remontées qu'on lui faisait quand ça allait dans son sens.
Et c'est dommage que personne n'ait osé lui claquer le beignet sur ses plus grosses conneries, le coup de ses 20 ans dans le milieu et de son insistance sur les six mois (pour ce qui n'est au final qu'une compilation d'exemples et d'accusations globales presque aveugles) m'auraient fait bondir si j'avais été Ivan ou Caféine.

----------


## Euklif

> Même les sims. http://forum-images.hardware.fr/imag...gaga%20cry.gif
> http://www.canardpc.com/img/couv/couv_Canard_PC_192.jpg


D'ailleurs, c'est marrant de voir que l'image apparait en fond mais que ça ne revient absolument pas dessus.

----------


## Fenrhyl

C’est pas le test de Sims 3 qui tournait à la romance homo-érotique ?

C’était du bonheur en barre ce test, j’en ai pleuré de rire d’un bout à l’autre. Mais je suis bon public.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> C’est pas le test de Sims 3 qui tournait à la romance homo-érotique ?
> 
> C’était du bonheur en barre ce test, j’en ai pleuré de rire d’un bout à l’autre. Mais je suis bon public.


 Oui c'est un des tests qui me reste en mémoire, il était magistral. Avec l'histoire des fantômes et tout. Magnifique récit.

----------


## Phenixy

> Non mais tu es étonné ? Elle ne lit pas les Canard PC c'est évident, peut-être (certainement) que depuis le début de cette histoire elle s'est un peu documentée, mais pour moi c'est flagrant qu'elle ne savait absolument pas de quoi elle parlait à l'époque de son article, et aussi dans l'émission. Procès d'intention c'est mal tout ça, mais 10 sacs qu'elle n'en connaissait que les remontées qu'on lui faisait quand ça allait dans son sens.
> Et c'est dommage que personne n'ait osé lui claquer le beignet sur ses plus grosses conneries, le coup de ses 20 ans dans le milieu et de son insistance sur les six mois (pour ce qui n'est au final qu'une compilation d'exemples et d'accusations globales presque aveugles) m'auraient fait bondir si j'avais été Ivan ou Caféine.


Bien d'accord, c'est con car c'est un sujet très intéressant et elle tourne constamment le débat autour du prisme "d'accord avec moi / pas d'accord avec moi". 

Et c'est moi ou elle donne l'impression d'être au bord des larmes à chaque phrase...?

----------


## ryohji

Sérieusement,aucune remonté de la part de militant LGBT ou assimilé(e) choqué(e) par le test des Sims3 ? Je me souvient que c'était pleurer de rire.

----------


## quikkk

Allez! Ressortez nous le test!

----------


## vectra

> Et c'est moi ou elle donne l'impression d'être au bord des larmes à chaque phrase...?


J'ai pas fini de visionner, mais oui, j'ai cette impression aussi.
En tout cas, elle m'a laissé l'impression d'être très fébrile et très mal à l'aise à l'oral, ce qui n'est pas une tare en soi.

----------


## sparouw

> J'ai pas fini de visionner, mais oui, j'ai cette impression aussi.
> En tout cas, elle m'a laissé l'impression d'être très fébrile et très mal à l'aise à l'oral, ce qui n'est pas une tare en soi.


C'est la même chose à l'écrit en fait...

----------


## Nattefrost

> C'est la même chose à l'écris en fait...


On dirait qu'elle n'est pas la seule  ::ninja::

----------


## sparouw

> On dirait qu'elle n'est pas la seule


Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  :^_^:

----------


## Grisold

> Non mais tu es étonné ? Elle ne lit pas les Canard PC c'est évident, peut-être (certainement) que depuis le début de cette histoire elle s'est un peu documentée, mais pour moi c'est flagrant qu'elle ne savait absolument pas de quoi elle parlait à l'époque de son article, et aussi dans l'émission. Procès d'intention c'est mal tout ça, mais 10 sacs qu'elle n'en connaissait que les remontées qu'on lui faisait quand ça allait dans son sens.


Oui, enfin on peut aussi remarquer qu'elle reconnait clairement dans l'émission que Canard PC occupe le haut du panier. Elle a quand même bien raison de chercher à épingler les exemples de sexisme dans la presse vidéoludique, et c'est assez logique qu'elle en ait trouvé peu de probants qui touchait spécifiquement CanardPC. 

Franchement, ça n'enlève rien à la valeur générale du propos, et au niveau abyssal de sexisme que l'on peut constater sur d'autres médias, principalement en ligne ... Elle ne lit peut-être pas Canard PC autant que nous, mais si nous sommes lecteurs, c'est peut-être aussi parce que le ton y est franchement différent du reste de la presse spécialisée, non ?  ::):

----------


## cooly08

D'après Ivan on sera étonné du dossier sexisme dans le prochain numéro.  ::trollface::

----------


## cailloux

J'ai pas super aimé l'émission. J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un gros amalgame entre sexualisation des jeux et sexisme.

Quand on fout des énormes boobs à Lara croft c'est pour la sexualiser, pas pour dire qu'elle est inférieure à l'homme ou qu'elle doit faire certaines tâches, quand Kratos est tout pleins de muscle ce n'est pas pour dire que la femme a besoin de protection. Idem pour les armures à poils des MMO : c'est pour les sexualiser, je ne suis même pas sûr que dans ces jeux là il y ai des classes uniquement disponible en fonction du sexe des avatars et si c'est le cas est ce qu'on peut dire que les classes en questions sont sexistes ?). pareil pour les marketeux qui cherchent à bétonner leurs acheteurs : ce n'est pas sexiste c'est juste de la peur de pas faire du chiffre)

A mon avis il y a des choses plus intéressantes et des exemples  plus probant pour parler de ce sujet : l'anecdote des insultes est intéressantes ( bien qu'on puisse l'incorporer dans le sujet plus vaste de l'agressivité des joueurs anonymes) Celle de la pro-gamer qui se fait publiquement basher est vraiment au coeur du sujet par contre.

Et à la fin la blague quoi : pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de gameuse pro ? : bah parce qu'elles sont moins forte que les mecs c'est tout (on peut moduler sur le fait qu'il y a surement nettement moins de filles qui jouent à starcraft ou d'autres raisons) les faits sont là, qu'elle idée saugrenue de vouloir les faire jouer dans les mêmes ligues, c'est le meilleur moyen pour les faire disparaitre du média.

En fait on s'en fout que les femmes et les hommes soient différent, le truc qu'il faut pas que le sexe soit prétexte à mise à l'écart/avenir/fonction.

----------


## Croaker

> Et à la fin la blague quoi : pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de gameuse pro ? : bah parce qu'elles sont moins forte que les mecs c'est tout (on peut moduler sur le fait qu'il y a surement nettement moins de filles qui jouent à starcraft ou d'autres raisons) les faits sont là, qu'elle idée saugrenue de vouloir les faire jouer dans les mêmes ligues, c'est le meilleur moyen pour les faire disparaitre du média.


Oui, elles sont moins fortes à l'instant t, c'est indiscutable, mais la question était plutôt est-ce qu'il y a des raisons objectives pour que ce soit le cas de façon perpetuelle (comme pour le vrai sport).
S'il n'y a pas de raison, je vois pas pourquoi ne pas ouvrir des tournois open à tous et toutes (tout en ayant des ligues féminines pour faciliter le rattrapage lié à l'historique et leur donner de quoi gagner en expérience).
Est-ce que pour les jeux en team il n'y a pas déjà des équipes mixtes sans que ça pose la question de niveau ?

Ou alors, on peut considérer que les hommes sont plus agiles du poignet (et je n'écris pas ça comme un compliment).

----------


## sparouw

> Oui, elles sont moins fortes à l'instant t, c'est indiscutable, mais la question était plutôt est-ce qu'il y a des raisons objectives pour que ce soit le cas de façon perpetuelle (comme pour le vrai sport).
> S'il n'y a pas de raison, je vois pas pourquoi ne pas ouvrir des tournois open à tous et toutes (tout en ayant des ligues féminines pour faciliter le rattrapage lié à l'historique et leur donner de quoi gagner en expérience).
> Est-ce que pour les jeux en team il n'y a pas déjà des équipes mixtes sans que ça pose la question de niveau ?
> 
> Ou alors, on peut considérer que les hommes sont plus agiles du poignet (et je n'écris pas ça comme un compliment).



Pour les jeux comme SC2 elles ont accès au ladder comme tout le monde. Et le fait est même là elle ne parviennent pas à rivaliser. Je pense que le jour où elles représenteront un nombre conséquent (équivalent à la population féminine sur le jeu) on pourra à ce moment là discuter de ligues mixtes.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'ai pas super aimé l'émission. J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un gros amalgame entre sexualisation des jeux et sexisme.


Tu n'as pas bien compris le propos de Mar_Lard : selon elle, ce qui est sexiste, c'est que la sexualisation dans les jeux vidéo est à sens unique, tournée uniquement vers le public masculin hétérosexuel. On présente au joueur des personnages féminins correspondant à des fantasmes sexuels, et des personnages masculins correspondant à des fantasmes de puissance (en gros, les muscles de Kratos ne sont pas là pour faire mouiller les joueuses mais flatter l'ego des joueurs.)

----------


## vectra

J'ai trouvé le débat plus que pas mal. Il me semblait difficile de faire mieux et plus complet en utilisant ce type de média, et j'ai trouvé ça relativement bien mené et équilibré.

C'est bien de reconnaître à Mar_Lard son mérite premier, à savoir d'avoir sorti deux notes de blog qui, bien que critiquables (la seconde me paraît trop décousue et péremptoire), ont eu le mérite de sonner le tocsin. J'étais banni ici quand la seconde note est sortie, mais j'avais défendu bec et ongles l'analyse de l'article de Joystick dans sa première note, et je dois admettre que j'ai été vraiment choqué par les réactions à sa note tant sur son blog qu'ici. 

Ca tournait trop souvent au procès du féminisme par principe, voire au procès de genre tout court dans certains cas. C'était révélateur de voir des gens s'inscrire juste pour dire que "le sexisme c'est mal et je suis pas sexiste, mais faut quand-même que les féministes la ferment (+chapelet d'injures)". J'ai vu, sur son site, des gens qui trouvaient normal qu'un gros journal publié en kiosque fasse rire gras sur la cuisse de Lara, mais trouvaient intolérable qu'une féministe ose poster une note de blog pour critiquer cela. Et qu'il fallait donc bien la pourrir, en particulier ad-hominem.

A part ça, je trouve que Mar_Lard part un peu bille en tête sur certains sujets, et autant elle a bien tenu son débat dans l'ensemble, autant sur la fin c'était pas très constructif. Mais c'est pas un problème en soi: à chacun ses compétences et limites, et sa contribution me semble tangible.

Et (je fais mon lêche-boules pour éviter un éventuel prochain ban) je suis d'accord avec Ivan lorsqu'il critique la méthode d'une étude publiée avec un panel de 25 bonhommes. Pour les faire jouer à un jeu vidéo et remplir un questionnaire, ils pouvaient facilement prendre beaucoup plus de candidats, en particuliers des étudiants sur un campus, surtout avec un protocole aussi laxiste. Je ne sais pas si c'est publié dans une revue, mais même si c'est le cas, ça aurait été intéressant de checker si la publication fait autorité dans sa communauté par son degré de citation ou les débats et contre-études qu'elle a éventuellement suscité. Faut savoir que des papiers critiquables sont acceptés en revue juste parce qu'ils ont des traits originaux ou parce qu'ils sont de nature à lancer un débat et à susciter des contre-études ou vérifications. Aussi, il y a des papiers "morts" (peu lu, peu/pas cité), qui sont mal vérifiés. 

Le choix d'un article ou d'une étude scientifique pour alimenter un débat, ça peut être bien piègeux. L'animateur d'@si qui citait l'étude avait l'air de connaître son sujet, mais c'est hélas peu rare de voir des gens présenter comme scientifiques des "études" qui ne le sont pas, rien que pour rendre imparable un argument critiquable. "Je te dis que c'est scientifique, alors tais-toi".


Sinon, c'était bien bien chouette de revoir Caféine, je l'avais pas reconnu depuis les photos de l'époque de cafzone.

----------


## Euklif

> A part ça, je trouve que Mar_Lard part un peu bille en tête sur certains sujets, et autant elle a bien tenu son débat dans l'ensemble, autant sur la fin c'était pas très constructif. Mais c'est pas un problème en soi: à chacun ses compétences et limites, et sa contribution me semble tangible.


Mouais. Son postulat est juste mais j'aime pas trop sa façon de le défendre. Elle parle de Remember Me et des pressions pour les dévs de garder une femme en héro et bash sans chercher à comprendre je sais plus qui émettant l'idée qu'il y a peut être une pression à base de "ouais, s'mythe à la vie dure, blablabla". Ou encore l'exemple de l'exposition de la couv cpc vieillotte (avec même un exemplaire pour elle, j'm'y attendais pas à celle là ^^) alors qu'elle refuse l'argument en bloc à caf' quand il dit que Kotaku revient de loin grâce à des majestueux "ouais mais ça à évolué". J'me suis même énervé tout seul devant l'écran à cause de ses contradictions  ::ninja:: .

Par contre, j'ai appris un truc que j'aurais préféré ne jamais savoir : un échantillon de 25 personnes est jugé valable/représentatif/insérer truc positif.
J'ai trouvé ça très surprenant.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> J'ai pas super aimé l'émission. J'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un gros amalgame entre sexualisation des jeux et sexisme.


C’est un point récurrent dans la mouvance féministe actuelle, et ça trouve écho dans la culpabilisation du sexe dans la morale judéo-islamo-chrétienne. Faut pas chercher plus loin. Le sexe, c’est mal. C’est l’idée de fond. Les féministes radicales en sont un poil plus loin, à base de « Toute pénétration est un acte de domination », mais j’ai donné sur un autre fil la recette pour contrer ce genre de rhétorique miteuse.

Dans les faits, malgré les conservateurs qui prétendent le contraire, nous vivons dans une société qui réprime les pulsions sexuelles, et ça débouche sur des représentations sur-sexualisées dans les médias, parce que c’est une soupape de sûreté. Et ça vaut pour tout le monde.

---------- Post added at 08h13 ---------- Previous post was at 08h10 ----------




> Mouais. Son postulat est juste…


Rappel, son postulat c’est de dire que si tu est blanc et hétérosexuel, tu es misogyne. Non, ce n’est pas juste.

----------


## Euklif

> Rappel, son postulat c'est de dire que si tu est blanc et hétérosexuel, tu es misogyne. Non, ce n'est pas juste.


Ben part du principe que pour moi, son postulat est de dire que la femme est trop souvent mal représenté dans le jeux vidéo. J'chuis pas féministe pour deux ronds et je suis suis pas d'accord sur tout ce qu'elle raconte de manière générale mais dans le cadre de l'émission, on était censé se limiter à l'image du jeux vidéo.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Par contre, j'ai appris un truc que j'aurais préféré ne jamais savoir : un échantillon de 25 personnes *peut-être* est jugé valable/représentatif/insérer truc positif.
> J'ai trouvé ça très surprenant.


Fixed. 

Ca dépend des résultats, du type de population, et d'autres choses... Mais ce n'est pas forcément très surprenant pour un matheux / statisticien. L'inférence statistique n'est pas toujours très "intuitive", et ça devrait être mieux expliqué en cours de maths, parce que c'est vraiment la base de beaucoup de ce qui se fait de nos jours.

---------- Post added at 08h24 ---------- Previous post was at 08h23 ----------




> Rappel, son postulat c’est de dire que si tu est blanc et hétérosexuel, tu es misogyne. Non, ce n’est pas juste.


 C'est un troll hein ? Dis moi que c'est un troll.


Edit : 
Allez je développe un peu avant d'aller au boulot : son postulat n'est absolument pas de dire ça.
Son postulat est en plusieurs hypothèses / temps / croyances.
- Les hommes blancs hétérosexuels ont une position privilégiée dans la société. Ils n'ont pas tout le temps à justifier de critères qu'ils n'ont pas choisis, contrairement aux femmes, aux noirs, que sais je. 
- Cette position privilégiée peut rendre moins sensible aux discriminations (mal dit, pas sûr qu'elle dise exactement ça, mais enfin).
- Le sexisme (et non la mysoginie) est très répandue, et la position des hommes privilégiés fait qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte de ce que subissent les femmes, ce qui expliquerait les réactions (ou plutôt dénégations) à ses posts.

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu ou lu dire que les hommes étaient foncièrement misogynes. Elle parle beaucoup plus de sexisme que de misogynie, et le sexisme n'est pas l’apanage des hommes (et encore moins de TOUS les hommes) d'après elle. D'ailleurs, elle critique très régulièrement sur Twitter les journalistes de Elle ces derniers temps, qui sont pourtant des femmes, mais sexistes.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> C'est bien de reconnaître à Mar_Lard son mérite premier, à savoir d'avoir sorti deux notes de blog qui, bien que critiquables (la seconde me paraît trop décousue et péremptoire), ont eu le mérite de sonner le tocsin.


Ça, ça m’angoisse. Qu’on puisse découvrir le problème seulement maintenant, et grâce à ces articles mal foutus. Des gens en ont parlé auparavant, il y a eu une accumulation de faits divers, il suffit simplement de se poser 5 minutes et de réfléchir honnêtement à tout ça pour réaliser que certaines boîtes de JV sont sexistes. Et il n’y a même pas besoin d’être membre d’une boîte de JV pour le réaliser. C’est d’ailleurs le truc qui m’a toujours empêché de rentrer dans les jeux Duke Nukem : le ton bien macho. OK, c’est pour faire rire. Seulement voilà, ça ne m’a jamais fait rire. Après, c’est une question de perception personnelle. On aurait viré ça du jeu, on l’aurait remplacé par d’autres vannes, ça ne lui aurait rien enlevé et je n’aurais pas eu cette impression de jouer un gros connard bouffi de testostérone. Jamais pu finir Duke 3D à cause de ça.
Quant aux salons, c’est pas compliqué, les hôtesses à moitié à poil ne me posent dans le fond aucun problème, mais la forme par contre, oui. D’abord, le truc qui m’emmerde, c’est qu’il n’y a que des hôtesses. Pourquoi pas des hôtes ? Je suis sérieux, pourquoi pas ? Quand je bossais pour Goa, je me suis systématiquement pointé aux salons en kilt. Et devinez ? Gagné, certaines dames passaient leur temps à le soulever (derrière) pour voir si j’étais nu dessous (tente ça avec une hôtesse, tu vas voir les emmerdes qui vont te tomber sur la gueule, soit dit au passage). Et ceci, une bonne poignée de fois à chaque salon. Et quand une femme avait une question, c’est souvent moi qu’on venait voir. Marrant, hein ? (Bon, je me suis aussi fait draguer par un communiquant homosexuel, mais lui il ne m’a pas soulevé le kilt…) Après la question du « seulement des femmes », se pose la question du rôle qu’on leur fait jouer. Ce sont des potiches, elles ne sont là que comme faire-valoir. Et ça, c’est naze. Il y a mieux à faire d’êtres humains. Et quand on regarde la chose dans l’ensemble, c’est une industrie très masculine, un public très masculin (alors qu’il y à présent plus de joueuses que de joueurs) et de belles femmes qui ne sont là que pour exposer leurs corps. Honnêtement, faut pas être un génie pour comprendre qu’il y a un gros, très gros problème de représentation (et donc de perception) des sexes. Après, il y a le contexte. Quand World of Tanks me sort des hôtesses grimées comme des actrices de porno en milieu militaire, je ne pige pas. Sérieusement. On n’avait pas moyen d’en faire autre chose ?
Il n’y a rien de mal à vouloir de beaux corps pour attirer le chaland, seulement faudrait intégrer qu’il y a des joueuses, et que sexualiser tout, tout le temps, c’est une ficelle qui est un peu grosse et un peu usée et ça revient surtout à une marchandisation et une réification du corps féminin qui, quand on regarde honnêtement les choses, est malsaine. Mais le problème est-il généralisé ? Non. Il y a des boîtes qui n’ont pas recours à ces procédés, mais sont-ce celles qui vendent le plus ? Là, il faudrait aller dans le détail.

Example pratique : en 2007, j’ai participé au FDJ à Montreuil, pour F4, sur le stand Exalight (quel four, ce jeu). En face, il y avait le stand Age of Conan (c’était le coin petit four, faut croire). Un trône, deux blondes bien roulées avec le sourire Émail Diamant qui va bien, « habillées » d’un bikini en cotte de maille et de petits bouts de fourrures. Leur rôle, attirer du mâle, le faire s’asseoir sur un trône, lui donner une épée pour qu’il fasse le cake et prendre des poses lascives et soumises devant l’objectif. Au fond, si cela avait été des amis qui faisaient les cons, ça n’aurait pas posé question. Ils sont majeurs et vaccinés, c’est leur merde. Quand il s’agit d’une boîte qui sexualise sa com en plaçant des facto les femmes dans le rôle de soumises… là c’est plus problématique. Là où il faut relativiser, c’est que malgré la grande influence du salon, cette attraction était loin de faire le plein. Très loin. Et on en a parlé avec d’autres stands, et nous n’étions pas les seuls à qui ça posait problème.

Seulement, mettre ça sur le dos des geeks, c’était naze. Ils n’y sont pas pour grand chose. Pour l’exemple, Goa n’a jamais engagé de babes pour ses salons. En revanche, quand il y a eu une affaire d’adultère assez glauque dans la boîte, tout le monde est tombé sur la gueule de la femme, l’homme n’a pas été emmerdé alors que c’est lui qui était fautif. Les conséquences faillirent être dramatiques. Donc même s’il n’y avait pas de sexisme exprimé, il y avait du sexisme intériorisé dans l’entreprise : les femmes sont toujours fautive quand le sexe est impliqué, les joueurs étaient souvent vus comme des puceaux frustrés (hommes et femmes de la boîte colportaient ce cliché), les joueuses comme une rareté (alors que DAoC avait une population féminine assez conséquente, en fin de compte) et j’en passe. Il y a là une question de culture d’entreprise. Ni plus, ni moins. Vouloir généraliser les comportements de certaines boites qui dépassent les bornes (voir la question du QR code sur les fesses des hôtesses d’un salon) à toute l’industrie, je trouve ça idiot.

---------- Post added at 08h48 ---------- Previous post was at 08h47 ----------




> Ben part du principe que pour moi, son postulat est de dire que la femme est trop souvent mal représenté dans le jeux vidéo. J'chuis pas féministe pour deux ronds et je suis suis pas d'accord sur tout ce qu'elle raconte de manière générale mais dans le cadre de l'émission, on était censé se limiter à l'image du jeux vidéo.


Voir ci-dessus. Si tu as découvert ça grâce à elle, sache que ça m’inquiète. Parce que ça crevait les yeux. Quiproquo, narien.

---------- Post added at 09h02 ---------- Previous post was at 08h48 ----------




> C'est un troll hein ? Dis moi que c'est un troll.
> 
> 
> Edit : 
> Allez je développe un peu avant d'aller au boulot : son postulat n'est absolument pas de dire ça.
> Son postulat est en plusieurs hypothèses / temps / croyances.
> - Les hommes blancs hétérosexuels ont une position privilégiée dans la société. Ils n'ont pas tout le temps à justifier de critères qu'ils n'ont pas choisis, contrairement aux femmes, aux noirs, que sais je. 
> - Cette position privilégiée peut rendre moins sensible aux discriminations (mal dit, pas sûr qu'elle dise exactement ça, mais enfin).
> - Le sexisme (et non la mysoginie) est très répandue, et la position des hommes privilégiés fait qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte de ce que subissent les femmes, ce qui expliquerait les réactions (ou plutôt dénégations) à ses posts.
> ...


Elle n’a jamais nuancé son propos, et si tu lis ses tweets, tu verras que ce n’est pas une position relative. C’est comme ça, l’interlocuteur est prié de fermer sa gueule et les femmes se libéreront du patriarcat qui les opprime. Parce que oui, je me suis payé la lecture de son compte et ça fait peur.

On va le dire une bonne fois pour toutes : coller des comportements types sur une couleur de peau ou une sexualité, c’est du racisme et du sexisme. Point barre. Et si tu ne l’as pas lu :





> « il s’agit de l’insupportable tribalisme de la geekosphère qui s’applique à exclure méthodiquement quiconque n’est pas un jeune cis-homme blanc hétérosexuel vaguement cynique. (…) Les femmes et les LGBT semblent tout particulièrement insupportables »


Qu’elle cite elle-même comme plus grosse source de levée de boucliers face à son précédent article (sans déconner ? Ça alors !) et qu’elle analyse comme le rejet de sa position par la communauté geek. Et donc, ça lui donnerait raison. Ouaaaaaah. C’est pas du tout parce que c’est raciste, non non. Rien à voir.

Question : tu crois sérieusement que l’industrie du JV au Japon n’est pas sexiste ? Que la couleur de peau d’un connard compte ? -Pas moi.
Après, il faut avoir un minimum de connaissance de ces milieux pour savoir que cette posture naît aux États-Unis, en réaction à la domination perçue des WASP (et en toute honnêteté, c’était une réalité mais ça ne l’est plus, à présent ce sont les riches qui dominent). C’est une mouvance, la social justice, et Mar_lard s’en est abreuvée.

Après, si ça ne te gêne pas qu’on laisse passer les dégueulasseries des japonais ou des Coréens parce qu’ils ont une couleur de peau Kasher, pas de souci. Chacun son kiff. Et même sans parler de nations, la simple structure d’une « communauté » (mais là encore, c’est quoi la communauté geek ?) ne se réduit pas à la couleur de peau. Sans rire, les geeks jaunes au noirs au beurs n’existent pas ? Et s’ils existent, ils seraient moins sexistes que les blancs ? Non mais, comment on peut ne pas voir l’idiotie de cette posture ?

Et si tu n’es pas convaincu, remplace blanc et hétérosexuel dans la phrase (par une autre couleur et une autre sexualité) et poste-la dans un blog. Tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre dans la poire.

Édition-: J’ai retrouvé une source intéressante.

http://orbi.ulg.ac.be/bitstream/2268...20critique.pdf

Page 3, notes de bas de page, note 4. Pas le temps de chercher plus.

----------


## Euklif

> Voir ci-dessus. Si tu as découvert ça grâce à elle, sache que ça m’inquiète. Parce que ça crevait les yeux.


Y a aucun putain de rapport  ::O: . Je parle de ce qu'elle dit dans l'émission, tu me rétorque son point de vue général donc je recentre en précisant à quoi je fais allusion (point de vue exprimé au sein de l'émission donc) pour t'entendre me répondre un truc complètement à coté.
Je comprend pas ton cheminement là... Tu veux orienter la discution jusqu'où en fait ^^?

----------


## Fenrhyl

On s’est effectivement pas compris.

Par contre, son postulat, c’est que les geeks sont plus sexistes que les autres, qu’il en sont malades. Mais sur le fond, oui, elle ne fait que décrire le sexisme ordinaire d’un segment de l’industrie des loisirs. Mais ça, depuis quand est-ce un scoop ?

Le fond de l’histoire, c’est que je lis des gens qui semblent tomber des nues (et c’est là l’incompréhension, je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux avec un autre message d’un autre forum en parallèle… désolé) alors que c’était flagrant.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Rappel, son postulat c’est de dire que si tu est blanc et hétérosexuel, tu es misogyne. Non, ce n’est pas juste.


D'accord, donc tu dis que tu n'es pas un troll, et tu dis pouvoir qu'il existe une source disant cela. 
Tu peux me quoter quelque chose permettant de dire que Mar_lard a pour postulat que "si tu est blanc et hétérosexuel, tu es misogyne." ?

Par rapport à ce que tu dis pour les japonais et coréens, ca n'a pas de sens. Ils ne sont pas blancs, néanmoins ce seront quand même ceux qui sont dans la norme qui sont "visés". Elle parle de "blancs" parce qu'on est en France ou en occident ; si elle devait parler du japon elle parlerait des japonais.

----------


## Fenrhyl

Déjà fait. Après, t’as le droit de ne pas en avoir la même lecture que moi.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Première émission que je pense à regarder, et j'ai globalement bien aimé. J'ai trouvé Caféine pas super bon (à prêcher pour sa paroisse, a sortir des exemples très spécifiques sur son monde et sa vision des JV), alors qu'Ivan a survolé le débat, de toute sa majestuosité (et j'exagère à Peine)

Mar Lard m'a fait bien meilleure impression que son article fleuve je dois avouer, même si son "combat" semble l'aveugler sur certains petits points. (la couverture Tomb Raider)

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Déjà fait. Après, t’as le droit de ne pas en avoir la même lecture que moi.


C'est une question d'interprétation alors. Pour moi, elle semble parler de sexisme (exclusion) plutôt que de misogynie, mais peut être n'ai je pas la bonne définition en tête. Et elle ne parle pas de tous les hommes blancs hétéros mais d'une "geekosphère" (terme imprécis s'il en est, mais c'est ce que semble dire également Canard PC dans son dossier donc l'avis est partagé).

----------


## Arzar

> Oui, elles sont moins fortes à l'instant t, c'est indiscutable, mais la question était plutôt est-ce qu'il y a des raisons objectives pour que ce soit le cas de façon perpetuelle (comme pour le vrai sport).
> S'il n'y a pas de raison, je vois pas pourquoi ne pas ouvrir des tournois open à tous et toutes (tout en ayant des ligues féminines pour faciliter le rattrapage lié à l'historique et leur donner de quoi gagner en expérience).
> Est-ce que pour les jeux en team il n'y a pas déjà des équipes mixtes sans que ça pose la question de niveau ?


J'ai vraiment l'impression que Caf a bien merdé dans sa formulation à propos des ligues féminines parce que vous avez tous l'air d'avoir compris que les tournois en esport sont soit exclusivement féminin soit exclusivement masculin comme dans les sports classiques mais c'est complètement FAUX !  ::O:  

Sur Starcraft par exemple la quasi totalité des tournois sont ouverts à tout le monde et il n'y a aucune restriction basé sur le sexe. La seule exception c'est qu'il y a parfois de temps en temps des tournois exclusivement féminins pour faire de la promo et inciter les femmes à jouer.

----------


## vectra

> Ça, ça m’angoisse. Qu’on puisse découvrir le problème seulement maintenant, et grâce à ces articles mal foutus.


Ben je pense être assez bien placé pour me revendiquer "geek-nerd coeur de métier", et je n'ai jamais constaté de comportements à gerber tels que décrits, y compris en école d'info(*). Je les ai découverts au fur et à mesure qu'ils ont été postés dans CPC, donc qui plus est, je n'ai pas appris beaucoup d'anecdotes de Mar_Lard (enfin, Capcom, je connaissais pas). Mais geek, c'est pas forcément "je travaille dans le JV". Comme on peut être à fond dans le JV en amateur et ne jamais avoir mis les pieds dans un salon. Comme je peux faire plusieurs confs scientifiques dont informatique chaque année, tout en étant à des années-lumière de l'ambiance d'agression sexuelle qui règne dans les conventions hackers qui sont décrites.

Et je reproche toujours à Mar_Lard la légèreté de son travail, qui consiste (2è article) à prendre des faits divers venant de plusieurs continents, de communautés de joueurs assez éparses on va dire, et de les relier magiquement en un groupe social homogène. Je me retrouve associé à des kevins à la con de 12 ans à qui je ne parlerai jamais IRL et que j'enverrais bouler en jeu: je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour une démarche un tout petit peu scientifique, il aurait mieux valu prendre un groupe précis, même si pas généralisable du tout a priori, et essayer d'analyser les comportements sexistes ou misogynes déclarés et latents voire inconscients. Ca recouperait un peu sa remarquable analyse de texte sur Joystick, dans la démarche.

"Heureusement" pour elle que la connosphère s'est bien déchaînée pour démontrer à quel point elle avait raison, en fin de compte. Je me souviens d'avoir lu de vrais romans dans les réponses à son blog, de types qui ne décrochaient pas de leur délire quoi qu'on leur oppose...


(*) enfin si, une fois, mais dans une école que je visitais. Ecole d'ingé généraliste, avec pourtant une bonne proportion de filles. Ca ne m'a pas semblé être une attitude généralisée heureusement, juste une habitude de merde pris par un petit groupe.


edit: juste pour info, Mar_Lard parle bien de communauté geek dans ses notes de blog, pas spécialement de communauté gamers.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> J'ai vraiment l'impression que Caf a bien merdé dans sa formulation à propos des ligues féminines parce que vous avez tous l'air d'avoir compris que les tournois en esport sont soit exclusivement féminin soit exclusivement masculin comme dans les sports classiques mais c'est complètement FAUX !  
> 
> Sur Starcraft par exemple la quasi totalité des tournois sont ouverts à tout le monde et il n'y a aucune restriction basé sur le sexe. La seule exception c'est qu'il y a parfois de temps en temps des tournois exclusivement féminins pour faire de la promo et inciter les femmes à jouer.


Tout à fait, et du coup l'argument comme quoi "oui, mais les récompenses pour les femmes sont plus faibles" est bidon. Les compétitions sont Open ou féminines.
A noter d'ailleurs qu'une fille gameuse, qui a bossé 6 mois sur la question du sexisme pourrait être au moins au courant de ça...

----------


## FD_00

Juste pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin sur l'eSport: il y a des filles qui percent. Scarlett a un putain de niveau sur SC2. Me semble avoir vu des filles dans certaines equipes des LCS aussi. Ça n'est pas inexistant.

----------


## Triz'

> Juste pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin sur l'eSport: il y a des filles qui percent. Scarlett a un putain de niveau sur SC2. Me semble avoir vu des filles dans certaines equipes des LCS aussi. Ça n'est pas inexistant.


[para-points]Scarlett, ça reste une fille avec un zizi quand même.[/para-points]  ::ninja::

----------


## Ze Pompom

Scarlett est quand même un cas à part. 
Pour le reste, les structures d'entrainement de l'esport (gaming houses) sont sans doute aussi un frein. 
Et le pays star de l'esport, est quand même pas réputé pour être 'en avance' dans sa vision de la femme, ça doit gravement jouer.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Ben je pense être assez bien placé pour me revendiquer "geek-nerd coeur de métier", et je n'ai jamais constaté de comportements à gerber tels que décrits, y compris en école d'info(*). Je les ai découverts au fur et à mesure qu'ils ont été postés dans CPC, donc qui plus est, je n'ai pas appris beaucoup d'anecdotes de Mar_Lard (enfin, Capcom, je connaissais pas). Mais geek, c'est pas forcément "je travaille dans le JV". Comme on peut être à fond dans le JV en amateur et ne jamais avoir mis les pieds dans un salon. Comme je peux faire plusieurs confs scientifiques dont informatique chaque année, tout en étant à des années-lumière de l'ambiance d'agression sexuelle qui règne dans les conventions hackers qui sont décrites.


C’est sans doute une question de milieu. Je ne suis pas geek, mais je bosse dans les JV. Forcément, je suis aux premières loges. Mais avant déjà, en tant que joueur, j’avais constaté des trucs qui m’interpelaient autant que dans le cinéma et qui sentaient mauvais.

---------- Post added at 13h15 ---------- Previous post was at 13h13 ----------




> Scarlett est quand même un cas à part. 
> Pour le reste, les structures d'entrainement de l'esport (gaming houses) sont sans doute aussi un frein. 
> Et le pays star de l'esport, est quand même pas réputé pour être 'en avance' dans sa vision de la femme, ça doit gravement jouer.


À part, je ne sais pas. Cas unique oui, mais dans une vision Bachelardienne, un seul cas me suffit pour dire que les femmes ont leur place dans l’e-sport.

Après, oui la façon dont est structuré ce milieu, et le contexte social qui l’entoure, jouent forcément un rôle.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Par rapport à ce que tu dis pour les japonais et coréens, ca n'a pas de sens. Ils ne sont pas blancs, néanmoins ce seront quand même ceux qui sont dans la norme qui sont "visés". Elle parle de "blancs" parce qu'on est en France ou en occident ; si elle devait parler du japon elle parlerait des japonais.


Donc, les asiatiques (voyons large) ne sont pas sexistes s'ils sont en France, mais le seraient chez eux ?  ::O:  Ou alors exprime un peu mieux ta pensée STP, mon cerveau se remet mal des heures de troubleshooting en astreinte de cette nuit.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> À part, je ne sais pas. Cas unique oui, mais dans une vision Bachelardienne, un seul cas me suffit pour dire que les femmes ont leur place dans l’e-sport.


A part parceque c'est une transexuelle et qu'elle a commencé sa carrière en tant qu'homme.

----------


## Tomaka17

Il y a un cas plus ou moins similaire à l'e-sport, ce sont les échecs.
Les femmes sont très loin de rivaliser avec les meilleurs hommes, et apparemment personne n'a vraiment de réponse claire là dessus.

----------


## Fenrhyl

Question : combien de femmes se mettent aux échecs dans l’absolu ? Combien s’engagent dans la compétition ? Ou plutôt, quelle proportion-?

---------- Post added at 13h57 ---------- Previous post was at 13h52 ----------




> Donc, les asiatiques (voyons large) ne sont pas sexistes s'ils sont en France, mais le seraient chez eux ?  Ou alors exprime un peu mieux ta pensée STP, mon cerveau se remet mal des heures de troubleshooting en astreinte de cette nuit.


Attends qu’on aborde le cas des métis…

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon le débat aurait gagné à être 10 min plus court. La derniere partie sur l'E-sport, est un peu nulle...La fille qui s'excite sur les simples constations de Caf sur le sport electronique. Marrant ca, moi, sur les filles de mon entourage, gameuses et non gameuses, il y a une proportion d'environ 100% qui n'aiment pas la compétition, que ca soit dans les JV, ou dans un vrai sport. Sans faire du sexisme ou autre, il me semble que la compétition est moins présente chez ses dames, que chez nous. (ou alors j'ai pas de bol dans mon entourage)

Ma copine joue aux JV, mais elle n'a jamais voulu faire de compet, jouer sérieusement a wow (a optimiser le stuff, étudier les stratégies), ca l'a gonflé, du coup, ca ne m'étonne pas que le-sport soit dominé par des hommes. Un peu comme le vrai sport du coup...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Peut-être que la plupart des femmes considère le JV comme un simple loisir, rien de plus?

----------


## sparouw

> Peut-être que la plupart des femmes considère le JV comme un simple loisir, rien de plus?


Alors on en revient à la question qui tue: Pour quoi tout ce ramdam? Au nom de qui parle-t-elle?


ps: je précise que je parle bien du côté "compétition féminines", pas des réaction par rapport au milieu du jv et le sexisme.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ben quand bien même ce n'est qu'un loisir, se faire insulter quand on le pratique, c'est pas hyper fun, si ?
L'e-sport n'est de toute façon que marginal chez les mecs aussi hein, donc c'est pas le problème.

----------


## vectra

J'apprécie que l'émission ait rappelé que le sexisme n'est qu'un fléau parmi d'autres qui frappent certaines communautés de gamers.
Quand les cons ne peuvent pas s'en prendre au genre, ils le font allègrement sur la préférence sexuelle, la couleur de peau, la nationalité (va dire que tu es français sur World of Tanks, c'est parfois amusant)... 
La connerie, c'est comme l'eau: elle trouve toujours un chemin.

Par contre, on n'a pas encore vu de comportements racistes en salon: étrangement, le sexisme semble plus admissible que d'autres fléaux dans certaines circonstances.

----------


## Koma

Le problème de cette émission c'est qu'on apprend pas vraiment de choses en plus. C'est un débat d'une émission désormais diffusée sur le net, qu'il faut aller chercher sur le site par un abonnement ou par les canards qui font tourner le lien gratuit temporaire.

Autant le dossier CPC est hyper bien foutu, autant ce débat, j'ai trouvé dommage que Scheidermann soit là pour donner une tribune à Mar_Lard avec des contrebalancements de la presse. A aucun moment il n'y a de vraie mise en perspective du sujet de fond, alors que si j'ai été l'un des premiers à m'agacer de la forme du papier de ML sur CaFaitGenre, l'introduction du dossier par Ivan à propos de la forme qui ne doit pas effacer le fond et le soutien de CPC à la lutte était quelque chose avec lequel j'étais d'accord.

Seulement, il est dommage que son comportement sur Twitter, les propos rapportés à droite ("dans la vraie vie si t'es pas avec elle t'es contre elle") à gauche ("elle ne comprend même pas une vanne sur un film aussi connu que les Tontons Flingueurs") et l'évident raz de marée trollesque ou réactionnaire qu'a soulevé son billet aient totalement dilué ce problème de fond. J'ai continué de lire son blog et force est de constater qu'elle ne s'est pas beaucoup remise en question. 

La seule chose de bien dans ce débat, c'est que j'y vu Mar_Lard ne pas engueuler ou couper la parole, au moins y-a-t-il eu de vraies discussions, et pas un JC(VD) en train de brasser de l'air en s'époumonant face à un Ivan atterré et un Usul sous prozac. Mais dans le fond de l'argumentation, j'ai pas trouvé qu'on avait beaucoup avancé, malgré deux heures d'émission. C'est dommage. On apprend deux trois anecdotes, mais dans l'ensemble, ça manque de questions incisives de la part d'@SI aussi.

Je trouve personnellement que le dossier papier est plus intéressant à lire.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Seulement, il est dommage que son comportement sur Twitter, les propos rapportés à droite ("dans la vraie vie si t'es pas avec elle t'es contre elle") à gauche ("elle ne comprend même pas une vanne sur un film aussi connu que les Tontons Flingueurs") et l'évident raz de marée trollesque ou réactionnaire qu'a soulevé son billet aient totalement dilué ce problème de fond.


 Parce que l'émission n'était pas sur Mar_Lard mais sur les jeux vidéos ? 
On s'en fout grave que des gens disent "je la connais IRL et c'est une grosse conne" ou qu'elle ne connaisse pas tel ou tel film non ? 

Ca aurait été un peu HS je pense de se mettre à faire son procès, il est déjà largement fait ailleurs et il n'a pas de rapport avec la question du sexisme dans les jeux vidéos.

----------


## Koma

Je ne parle pas de faire son procès, mais du fait qu'on répète tout ce qui a déjà été dit. Plusieurs canards ici reviennent d'ailleurs sur son obsession à vouloir tacler Joystick, en "cherchant la bête" pendant sa documentation avant le débat.

Le débat n'est pas sur Mar-Lard, mais j'aurais apprécié voir d'autres intervenantes joueuses pour contrebalancer ou avoir un autre point de vue. Le plateau n'est pas large, OK, m'enfin.

Tout ce que je retiens, c'est que ça m'a fait plaisir de voir Ivan et Caféïne s'exprimer dans ma télé, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que tout ceci ait été très constructif en fait. Je ne dis pas qu'on a pas parlé de sexisme dans le milieu vidéo-ludique, mais finalement, en suivant le sujet dédié ici et les papiers sur le net et dans CPC, l'émission d'@SI n'a pas vraiment apporté quelque chose de plus.

----------


## vectra

Koma: assez d'accord.

Mais je comprends que Mar_Lard se braque complètement sur ses positions si elle est sur-attaquée au sujet de tout ce qu'elle a pu dire. Faut voir le festival de connards qui se sont défoulés sur elle en sortant connerie sur connerie et en se contredisant dans le texte... Réflêchir sur sa méthodo et ses erreurs, ça demande un peu de sérénité et de recul.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> mais finalement, en suivant le sujet dédié ici et les papiers sur le net et dans CPC, l'émission d'@SI n'a pas vraiment apporté quelque chose de plus.


 C'est vrai. L'intérêt c'est que c'est plus court de regarder cette émission que de lire les xxxx pages de débats dans les différents topics, et que le public d'ASI n'est pas le même que celui du forum CPC. 
C'est la même chose pour le dossier de CPC, certains passages m'ont semblé peu intéressants parce que je baigne dans les débats depuis quelques jours ; mais il va y avoir plus de lecteur pour ce dossier que pour les topics féministes  ::P:

----------


## Koma

Le dossier a le mérite d'être à la fois clair et constructif pour les newbies au sujet et complet pour les canards. 

Mais




> C'est vrai. L'intérêt c'est que c'est plus court de regarder cette émission que de lire les xxxx pages de débats dans les différents topics, et que le public d'ASI n'est pas le même que celui du forum CPC.


Je trouve au contraîre que depuis sa relègue sur le net, l'émission manque clairement de visibilité. Comme je l'ai écris dans mon premier message, on vient la chercher car on la connaît et qu'on utilis les réseaux d'accès internet aux documentaires. Et qu'on est abonnés ou au courant de sa diffusion.

Dans l'absolu, sans une diffusion sur une chaîne non payante ou sur Youtube, il y a peu de chance que cette émission touche le grand public. Donc dommage qu'en plus les initiés et suiveurs du sujet n’apprennent pas plus de choses. Scheidermann est un bon journaliste mais il manque de rigueur dans la capacité à mener son débat.

----------


## Croaker

Après lecture du dossier, je pense quand même que le message serait mieux passé avec quelqu'un comme Jehanne Rousseau à la place de Mar_Lard (ou soyons fous en plus). 
D'ailleurs comment ça se fait qu'on n'ai pas eu d'intervenant à des poste type conception dans le métier dans aucune des vidéos CPC/@SI jusqu'ici (le gars des jeux Facebook, je le compte pas exprès) ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Certes, c'est payant, faut bien qu'il gagne sa croute. Quand on fait le choix de ne pas être financé par la pub, on n'a malheureusement que ça comme moyen. 
Ca ne touchera pas le grand public, mais ca touchera un public différent de CPC (même si une partie du public se recoupe, il suffit de voir les forums respectifs). 
Du coup je pense qu'on est d'accord.

----------


## vectra

> Après lecture du dossier, je pense quand même que le message serait mieux passé avec quelqu'un comme Jehanne Rousseau à la place de Mar_Lard (ou soyons fous en plus). 
> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait qu'on n'ai pas eu d'intervenant à des poste type conception dans le métier dans aucune des vidéos CPC/@SI jusqu'ici (le gars des jeux Facebook, je le compte pas exprès) ?


En tous cas, Jehanne n'a rien fait.

On peut dire ce qu'on veut de Mar_Lard, mais je doute que quiconque d'autre en France ait pu allumer l'incendie que ses deux _notes de blog_ ont provoqué. Et c'est justement ce qui suscite la prise de conscience: une avalanche de haine et de bêtise. Autant l'analyse de ML sur la communauté geek est lacunaire, autant les haterz se sont empressés de lui donner corps et âme.

----------


## Koma

> En tous cas, Jehanne n'a rien fait.


Un studio qui a fait deux portages et qui développe son premier jeu original vs une étudiant en jeu vidéo qui blogge plus qu'elle ne code.

Dafuq ?

----------


## Croaker

Le problème avec Mar_Lard, c'est qu'elle me donne par moment l'impression de s'adresser aux haterz comme tu dis, alors que je suis persuadé la majorité des gens qui l'écoutent sont en grande partie d'accord avec ses analyses, mais pas pour en endosser la responsabilité sous pretexte qu'il sont des mecs ou des joueurs.
C'est bien que tu parles d'incendie c'est exactement à ça qu'elle me fait penser, quelqu'un qui attise le conflit. D'accord on est en France mais si on pouvait sauter l'étape où on se fout sur la gueule pour passer directement à des initiatives concrêtes, ça me ferais des vacances.

J'ai un extincteur en avatar, d'aileurs.

Ce n'est que mon impression, hein.

----------


## vectra

"Un studio qui a fait deux portages et qui développe son premier jeu original vs une étudiant en jeu vidéo qui blogge plus qu'elle ne code.

Dafuq ? "

Je disais que Jehanne n'a rien fait sur le sexisme, non?


Ah pardon, on est encore dans l'attaque ad-hominem contre Mar_Lard?  ::lol::  
Elle est à Sciences-Po je crois, donc c'est plutôt en adéquation je trouve.


Pour revenir sur l'incendie, c'est très injuste de la donner comme responsable pyromane. Elle a répondu par une note de blog à un article dans un magazine de presse à grand tirage, et destiné à la jeunesse. Et pour s'entendre dire trop souvent "mais tagl la féministe!" en plus. A un moment, faut savoir si on peut encore écrire une note de blog, et je persiste à penser que la responsabilité de cette shitstorm incombe totalement à ceux qui y ont répondu, en particlulier de manière ordurière.

----------


## Koma

> Je disais que Jehanne n'a rien fait sur le sexisme, non?


Au temps pour moi, je pensais qu'on parlait d'expérience dans le JV.

Rien à voir avec les attaques sur son profil psycho non  ::ninja::

----------


## Fenrhyl

> "Un studio qui a fait deux portages et qui développe son premier jeu original vs une étudiant en jeu vidéo qui blogge plus qu'elle ne code.
> 
> Dafuq ? "
> 
> Je disais que Jehanne n'a rien fait sur le sexisme, non?
> 
> 
> Ah pardon, on est encore dans l'attaque ad-hominem contre Mar_Lard?  
> Elle est à Sciences-Po je crois, donc c'est plutôt en adéquation je trouve.
> ...


Ben, oui, c’est injuste, elle défend juste la thèse de la rape culture (tu es un homme, tu as été dressé pour violer) et cible sélectivement les hommes blancs hétérosexuels. Non, c’est pas raciste ni sexiste, c’est nous qui avons intégré la culture patriarcale et toute forme de dénégation ne fait que prouver notre soumission à des valeurs machistes. Elle a raison, si tu n’es pas avec elle tu es contre elle.

Sans dec, la lecture de son fil twitter est ÉPIQUE.

Et au fait, va relire la définition d’attaque ad hominem, vraiment. Parce que là, c’est son discours qui est critiqué. L’attaque ad hominem, c’est quand, comme sur un certain fil, elle se fait fracasser sur son physique ou sa vêture. Enfin, c’est normal, actuellement dès que quelqu’un contredit une personne qu’on juge favorablement, c’est forcément une attaque ad hominem.

----------


## Croaker

A partir du moment où on oriente la question - à juste titre je trouve - vers le contenu des jeux (et le sexisme à l'intérieur des jeux et pas seulement autour des jeux à travers l'attitude de certains joueurs), je trouve pertinent de donner la parole à ceux qui le font, le jeu.

Il semble y avoir eu une forme d'introspection dans la profession (avec _mot-dièse_), qu'il aurait peut être été intéressant de discuter sur le plateau. (par exemple au lieu de vanner le précédent patron du SELL).

----------


## Manu71

> On peut dire ce qu'on veut de Mar_Lard, mais je doute que quiconque d'autre en France ait pu allumer l'incendie que ses deux _notes de blog_ ont provoqué..


Incendie..tu y vas fort quand même.
Je dirais que des vaguelettes inhabituelles ont troublé quelque peu la mare (aux canards), mais cela reste très limité.
Même dans le milieu gamer, y'a quand même pas mal de monde qui en a rien a foutre.
Alors en dehors...

----------


## vectra

Sa première note, c'était il y a un an. Le thread que ça a suscité sur CPC, la modération s'en souvient encore. 
A peu près toute la presse en ligne en avait parlé, dont libé et tout le tintouin.

Là, suite à la seconde note, on en est à 3 ou 4 topacs sur le féminimse ou le sexisme, dont certains parmi les plus actifs.
Après, @si, les interviews en ligne chez Usul & co, le dossier de ce mois-ci, tout ça, ça dépasse un peu le cadre de la défunte Mare, dont les membres ne sont d'ailleurs pas les beaufs incendiaires qui s'en sont pris à ML je te ferais dire.

---------- Post added at 19h49 ---------- Previous post was at 19h41 ----------




> Ben, oui, c’est injuste, elle défend juste la thèse de la rape culture (tu es un homme, tu as été dressé pour violer) et cible sélectivement les hommes blancs hétérosexuels. Non, c’est pas raciste ni sexiste, c’est nous qui avons intégré la culture patriarcale et toute forme de dénégation ne fait que prouver notre soumission à des valeurs machistes. Elle a raison, si tu n’es pas avec elle tu es contre elle.
> 
> Sans dec, la lecture de son fil twitter est ÉPIQUE.
> 
> Et au fait, va relire la définition d’attaque ad hominem, vraiment. Parce que là, c’est son discours qui est critiqué. L’attaque ad hominem, c’est quand, comme sur un certain fil, elle se fait fracasser sur son physique ou sa vêture. Enfin, c’est normal, actuellement dès que quelqu’un contredit une personne qu’on juge favorablement, c’est forcément une attaque ad hominem.


Ad-hominem: dès lors que tu t'emploies à construire son historique et son CV pour décrédibiliser ses propos, tu es dans une approche ad-hominem et pas dans une approche argumentaire (analyse de ses notes, contre-argumentation). Relis-toi toi-même, ton message est très éloquent à cet endroit. L'autre canard comparait les CVs des deux (et à tort en plus), c'était pile le topo.

Question contre-argumentation sur les notes de Mar_Lard, il y a beaucoup à dire et je ne m'en suis pas privé. Cependant, plus le temps passe, plus je suis d'accord sur ce que montre son doigt, même sale, tout machouillé et qui pue.

D'autant que son analyse de l'article de Joystick était très juste, et que c'était justement une analyse de ce qu'il y avait, des termes employés, du registre de langage, etc. J'ai vu plein de gens contester son analyse, mais personne proposer de contre-analyse. Et il me semble que les gens sur le plateau d'@si n'ont pas levé un doigt pour défendre l'article de Joy: donc merci de ne pas rejouer à l'infini le match de l'an dernier, à un moment  ::):

----------


## Koma

Y'a des canards qui ont présenté ici des contre-argumentations point par point de son trop long billet. Evidemment, sauter 20 pages de discussions enrichissantes (malgré tout) c'est faciler. CPC l'a fait aussi en donnant une raison via Ivan : "contre-analyser point par point serait fastidieux et ne ferait que diluer le problème".

Joystick : faire une telle analyse sur un papier de Joy, faut chercher à placer du contenu en porte-à-faux pour soutenir une idée qu'on a décidé d'imposer corps et âme. MarLard n'est jamais venu en parler directement avec les gens ici ou là, se contentant de snober tout le monde sur Twitter, et ça c'est pas ce qui aide. C'est facile de dire qu'il faut dissocier la personne des idées, on l'utilise facilement quand on veut dissocier un homme et son travail (artiste, politique, etc.. ou une femme, cf. les débats anglais sur "Tatcher a-t-elle oui ou non, malgré tout le mal qu'elle a fait, aidé l'Angleterre à s'en sortir ?"). 

Ad hominem : pour être quelqu'un de parfaitement moyen physiquement moi-même, je trouve cet argument trop facile, comme dit Fenrhyl, dès qu'on dresse une critique à quelqu'un sur ses idées et ses arguments, y'a toujours quelqu'un qui va transformer ça en attaque sur le physique ou la personnalité. Et Mar_Lard la première, si elle n'arrive pas à te faire avaler ses idées, c'est que forcément, t'es soit un mec issus de la rape culture dont parle Fenrhyl, soit une fille un peu idiote et conditionnée.

Sinon @SI ça serait bien que les mecs achètent une ou deux caméra de bonne qualité et en widescreen, on est en 2013 les mecs quand même. Je sais que c'est la crise au sein de la profession des journalistes, mais quand même  :tired:  ...

----------


## vectra

Je me souviens les avoir pris un par un et les avoir démontés  ::): 

J'étais un peu en pointe sur le topic du féminimse, je me souviens surtout de gens de mauvaise foi qui cherchaient désespérément "la faille" pour tout faire capoter, et qui finissaient par ne même plus répondre directement à leurs contradicteurs. Et aucun n'avait lu l'article de Joy: la barre de rire  ::wub::  . Et je le répète, je n'ai pas vu de contre-argumentation, juste des tentatives de sabotage, ratées. Et c'était 20 pages en une seule journée, sur facile 70 pages en tout.

"...c'est que forcément, t'es soit un mec issus de la rape culture dont parle Fenrhyl, soit une fille un peu idiote et conditionnée."

Non, ça c'est du délire  ::): 
Ce n'est pas dans sa note en tous cas. C'est ton interprétation peut-être, mais c'est déjà de l'ordre de l'opinion.

Je suis désolé que Mar_Lard n'ait pas daigné te répondre personnellement, toi parmi des dizaines de milliers. Mais je n'ai pas non plus eu cet honneur, donc va pas pleurer  :;):  Son truc a tourné sur rue89/slate/libé/etc, elle pouvait pas être partout. 

Sinon, je le répète *encore*: personne n'a pris la défense de l'article de Joy sur le plateau, alors qu'il était présenté comme pas jojo. Il y avait peut-être une raison. Si vous voulez vous refaire le match entre vous, grand bien vous fasse, mais c'est vraiment hors-topic. Et c'est pas très net comme procédé, du genre "profitons que les contradicteurs ne soient plus là". Ca fait un an les gars, faut lâcher l'affaire.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> "...c'est que forcément, t'es soit un mec issus de la rape culture dont parle Fenrhyl, soit une fille un peu idiote et conditionnée."
> 
> Non, ça c'est du délire 
> Ce n'est pas dans sa note en tous cas. C'est ton interprétation peut-être, mais c'est déjà de l'ordre de l'opinion.


Putain, tu me gonfles avec ta mauvaise foi, deuxième service avec le même mensonge aujourd'hui. Arrête de vouloir être plus royaliste que le roi, autant pour l'article de Joy au vu de ce que je sais je te donnerais raison, autant tu refuses clairement de voir les choses qui ne vont pas concernant Mar_Lard et sa méthode bulldozer.
EDIT : lien vers mon message avec citations de son blog, je sens déjà que tu vas me dire que je ne fais qu'interpréter...

----------


## Manu71

> Là, suite à la seconde note, on en est à 3 ou 4 topacs sur le féminimse ou le sexisme, dont certains parmi les plus actifs.
> Après, @si, les interviews en ligne chez Usul & co, le dossier de ce mois-ci, tout ça, ça dépasse un peu le cadre de la défunte Mare, dont les membres ne sont d'ailleurs pas les beaufs incendiaires qui s'en sont pris à ML je te ferais dire.


Combien de participants réguliers sur ces topics? se sont toujours les 10-15 mêmes, grand max', qui se répètent en plus.. Tu m'excuseras de ne pas être impressionné.

Et je parlais de "mare" au sens général, pas "LA Mare" (qui visiblement a traumatisé pas mal de monde, mais moi je fréquentais pas), j'y avais même pensé.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Non, ça c'est du délire 
> Ce n'est pas dans sa note en tous cas. C'est ton interprétation peut-être, mais c'est déjà de l'ordre de l'opinion.


Effectivement, c’est dans son fil twitter.

Quand à l’attaque Ad hominem,  tu m’excuses, mais le problème n’est pas qu’à un moment elle est tenu une position raciste qui discréditerait son message.
Le problème, c’est que son message concerne dans son intégralité la population définie en introduction par des raccourcis racistes et sexistes. Tu ne vois pas la nuance ? Tant pis. C’est comme soutenir qu’elle n’a pas une position sectaire alors que c’est sa ligne de défense standard. T’es mal documenté.

----------


## vectra

>Manu: Oui, c'était à peu près ça: dans les 10-15, et avec la chamaillerie, ça tournait bien en boucle. Par contre, moi, jusqu'alors, j'avais pas encore participé à ce genre de sujets. Il me semblait que, en tous cas, le thème du sexisme n'avait pas été abordé.

>Project: ah ben t'y étais aussi. Bon ok, on recadre. Si tu retrouves mes interventions, tu verras que j'appuie (et encore aujourd'hui) son analyse de l'article, soit la grosse première partie de la 1ère note. La seconde partie, c'était en effet le délire de la geekosphère, qui a servi de prémices à sa deuxième note. Je fus contre tout ça, clairement, je le suis encore aujourd'hui. Pour moi, c'est respectivement 1) du charabia sur le coup de la colère (note 1 part 2) 2) un assemblage raté pour donner corps à la geekosphère mondiale et misogyne (note 2). 

Désolé de faire mon lèche-Ivan, mais quelque part, même si je conteste la rigueur de la méthode, j'en suis venu (une fois la colère passée) à me dire que ben, en fait, oui. On est trop nombreux à pouvoir citer des faits similaires à ceux avancés par Mar_Lard, et plus probants et moins partisans même, je dirais. Et vu la taille du dossier qu'elle a aggloméré, même si rien ne s'articule cette fois, ben c'est quand-même trop gros pour l'esquiver sous prétexte que, nous, on est clean (et de bonne foi aussi).

Alors c'est peut-être une méthode à la Femen (que j'ai également défendues dans ces colonnes, au moins je suis cohérent), mais on ne peut a minima que constater que ça marche. Elle a lancé un truc, c'est incontestable, c'est déjà le second tour de piste. Quelque part, vu que c'est juste une étudiante à Sciences-po, et une personne toute seule, on peut peut-être sortir de la réaction infantile "ouin, elle m'a tapé" et essayer de prendre le relais? C'est comme ça que je le vois maintenant, mais c'est pas venu sur le coup non plus.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Combien de participants réguliers sur ces topics? se sont toujours les 10-15 mêmes, grand max', qui se répètent en plus.. Tu m'excuseras de ne pas être impressionné.
> 
> Et je parlais de "mare" au sens général, pas "LA Mare" (qui visiblement a traumatisé pas mal de monde, mais moi je fréquentais pas), j'y avais même pensé.


Je sors d’un fil où des féministes l’allument, à cause de ses propos outranciers qui les décrédibilisent. Même une copine de chez Osez le féminisme trouvent que ça va trop loin. Wooohoooo. Mais c’est pas grave, tout va bien, Mar_lard va tout régler grâce à ses supers articles et sa grande maîtrise de la sociologie (oui, cette phrase est une attaque ad hominem, mais c’est aussi un gros troll velu… dédicacée à Vectra qui a du mal avec la notion d’attaque ad hominem).

----------


## vectra

> Effectivement, c’est dans son fil twitter.


Et je n'en doute pas. 
Mais aujourd'hui même, j'ai posté des propos double-godwinnesques sur FB pour répondre aux propos simple-godwinesques d'un taré de la manif pour tous. Faut rester sur le texte, sinon on se disperse trop. Et à un moment même, on peut faire fi des faiblesses du texte et reprendre son travail là où elle l'a laissé.

Pour moi, sur le fond, elle a raison dès le début: c'est subjectif, mais autant que je joue cartes sur table. Je trouve que la représentation par genre se radicalise, que les différents métiers électroniques et informatiques souffrent d'une désertion alarmante de la gent féminine. Et ça ne fait que s'amplifier alors que les vieux témoignent qu'on est partis de la parité. Je pense que la "culture geek" joue un rôle de repoussoir féminin et tout court, quand bien-même c'est faux et injuste quand on y est et qu'on choisit bien sa niche. Je mesure (ressens?) ce que cela nous coûte. 

Alors y'a plein de lacunes dans ces assertions, mais en tous cas je trouve que il y a des répercussions lourdes et concrètes au débat qui est soulevé. Ce n'est pas que de l'enfilage de mouches et de l'esthétisme de sémantique-nazis.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Alors c'est peut-être une méthode à la Femen (que j'ai également défendues dans ces colonnes, au moins je suis cohérent), mais on ne peut a minima que constater que ça marche. Elle a lancé un truc, c'est incontestable, c'est déjà le second tour de piste. Quelque part, vu que c'est juste une étudiante à Sciences-po, et une personne toute seule, on peut peut-être sortir de la réaction infantile "ouin, elle m'a tapé" et essayer de prendre le relais? C'est comme ça que je le vois maintenant, mais c'est pas venu sur le coup non plus.


Les Femen ont réussi à se foutre les féministes musulmanes à dos. C’est tout ce qu’elles sont parvenues à faire.

Badinter, pendant la rage anti-DSK, a pris la parole pour avertir que les méthodes agressives feraient plus de mal que de bien. Et la réalité des gens sur le terrain, c’est qu’effectivement porter plainte pour viol devient atrocement compliqué car le spectre de la fausse accusation est omniprésent (source, mes potes de la police qui flippent quand ils se trouvent face à une femme qui porte plainte pour viol, et eux ils ont le cas du suicide d’un prof de l’est de la France après fausse accusation de viol en tête).

Et comme je le disais sur un autre fil, fallait être aveugle pour ne pas voir le problème avant. Il est là, il est réel, et ça date. Maintenant, je ne vois toujours pas à quoi ça avançait de tabasser des geeks en chaîne pour ça. Ils n’y sont pas pour plus que le reste de la population.

Après, prendre le relais…
Les jeux Interplay étaient déjà merveilleux sur ce plan et ils cartonnaient, des pans entiers de l’industrie qui ne donnent pas dans le discours sexiste, qui ont été consciencieusement ignorés, et d’autres qui se vautrent dedans, et ont été mis en pleine lumière. Tant que ça vendra, ça continuera. Seulement si on ne montre pas la face positive de l’industrie sur ce plan là, le relais tu peux toujours courir pour qu’il soit lu.

C’est un autre aspect du discours de Mar_lard. Il est à charge. De fait, la longue tradition des CRPG qui ne changent pas d’un iota que tu joues homme ou femme, n’a pas été évoquée. La myriade de jeu non genrées (qui font le gros de la production, soit dit en passant) non plus. OK, ce ne sont pas les plus grosses ventes, mais ça aussi c’est un aspect ignoré. Et il y en a bien d’autres.

----------


## vectra

> Quand à l’attaque Ad hominem,  tu m’excuses, mais le problème n’est pas qu’à un moment elle est tenu une position raciste qui discréditerait son message.
> Le problème, c’est que son message concerne dans son intégralité la population définie en introduction par des raccourcis racistes et sexistes. Tu ne vois pas la nuance ? Tant pis. C’est comme soutenir qu’elle n’a pas une position sectaire alors que c’est sa ligne de défense standard. T’es mal documenté.


Honnêtement, c'est vraiment de la rancoeur mal placée, et un bel exemple d'attaque par la bande. Je me souviens du truc, on en avait parlé, c'était en effet pas jojo ni défendable (ça AUSSI). Doit-on s'en servir pour casser le reste? C'est même pas connecté, alors à moins d'un procès d'intention pour supposer que cela montre que le ver est dans le fruit... Et oui, c'est de l'ad-hominem à fond.

Pour ta dernière note, je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a matière à plusieurs thèses pour aborder ces problèmes sans faire de la merde. On ne peut pas forcément en vouloir à une petite étudiante de pas en arriver là. En tous cas, le mythe de Cassandre, ça me les brise menu: en France, on ne peut donc pas dénoncer une situation lamentable sans pour autant voir tout le monde se jeter sur celui par qui le scandale arrive? Faut prendre sur soi aussi, c'est une question de confiance en soi. Et on peut agir aussi, je l'espère en tous cas. Si même sur CPC on n'y arrive pas, c'est pas Kevin Testostérone, 12 ans, qui va arranger le truc. (edit: et le plus triste, c'est qu'apparemment la moyenne d'âge est bien supérieure).

Mar_Lard attaque à la sulfateuse à partir de "son" blog: et alors? On se sent encore un peu plus stigmatisés, mais c'est pas comme si on risquait d'être harcelés non plus. On peut tout à fait se dédouanner en montrant qu'on est clean (ce qui est facile avec le public CPC) et donc qu'on se sent pas visés. Dire que c'est bien gentil, mais qu'on a plus urgent à faire, comme on peut aussi se sentir clean mais avoir envie d'être dans un milieu clean, et entreprendre un nettoyage dans la mesure de nos moyens. 

Je sais pas, organiser des Gérards d'or avec tout un tas d'accessits pour désigner les "meilleurs" jeux porno-pédos, bien mettre le nez dans le caca des éditeurs et joueurs en ligne qui s'illustrent, et faire savoir qu'ils sont des gros cons qui nous déshonorent et en prévenant leurs sponsors? Quelques années à ce rythme-là, on a peut-être une chance de briser une certaine dynamique clanique.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Et je n'en doute pas. 
> Mais aujourd'hui même, j'ai posté des propos double-godwinnesques sur FB pour répondre aux propos simple-godwinesques d'un taré de la manif pour tous. Faut rester sur le texte, sinon on se disperse trop. Et à un moment même, on peut faire fi des faiblesses du texte et reprendre son travail là où elle l'a laissé.


Cool, elle peut traiter les gens de crétins et se prétendre au top de la sociologie tant qu’elle veut alors. C’est bête, mais non. Juste non.



> Pour moi, sur le fond, elle a raison dès le début: c'est subjectif, mais autant que je joue cartes sur table. Je trouve que la représentation par genre se radicalise, que les différents métiers électroniques et informatiques souffrent d'une désertion alarmante de la gent féminine. Et ça ne fait que s'amplifier alors que les vieux témoignent qu'on est partis de la parité. Je pense que la "culture geek" joue un rôle de repoussoir féminin et tout court, quand bien-même c'est faux et injuste quand on y est et qu'on choisit bien sa niche. Je mesure (ressens?) ce que cela nous coûte.


C’est marrant, parce que les associations qui tentent de faire venir des femmes dans le domaine pointent du doigt l’éducation nationale et les préjugés des femmes elles-mêmes sur ce milieu et sur leur propres capacités dans le domaine. Les professionnels eux-mêmes regrettent l’absence de femmes car ils sont persuadés qu’on peut y trouver des talents. Mozilla, un petit groupe de geeks méconnus, finance woMoz (women in Mozilla) pour attirer ces talents. Et ce ne sont pas les seuls.




> Alors y'a plein de lacunes dans ces assertions, mais en tous cas je trouve que il y a des répercussions lourdes et concrètes au débat qui est soulevé. Ce n'est pas que de l'enfilage de mouches et de l'esthétisme de sémantique-nazis.


Il n’y a juste aucune analyse concrète des causes. Pour elle, LA cause, c’est la misogynie des geeks. Tu m’étonnes que ses propositions soient épaisses comme une tranche de jambon. Niveau lacune, ça se pose là.
Rien que sur ma thèse, alors que ce n’est pas mon sujet, j’ai une meilleure compréhension des causes du bordel.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Désolé de faire mon lèche-Ivan, mais quelque part, même si je conteste la rigueur de la méthode, j'en suis venu (une fois la colère passée) à me dire que ben, en fait, oui. On est trop nombreux à pouvoir citer des faits similaires à ceux avancés par Mar_Lard, et plus probants et moins partisans même, je dirais. Et vu la taille du dossier qu'elle a aggloméré, même si rien ne s'articule cette fois, ben c'est quand-même trop gros pour l'esquiver sous prétexte que, nous, on est clean (et de bonne foi aussi).


On est OK sur ce point, oui il y a un problème. Mais :




> Alors c'est peut-être une méthode à la Femen (que j'ai également défendues dans ces colonnes, au moins je suis cohérent), mais on ne peut a minima que constater que ça marche. Elle a lancé un truc, c'est incontestable, c'est déjà le second tour de piste. Quelque part, vu que c'est juste une étudiante à Sciences-po, et une personne toute seule, on peut peut-être sortir de la réaction infantile "ouin, elle m'a tapé" et essayer de prendre le relais? C'est comme ça que je le vois maintenant, mais c'est pas venu sur le coup non plus.


Pour moi déjà, la fin ne justifie pas les moyens de manière générale. Mais là en plus, on est dans le domaine des injustices/inégalités, tu trouves ça un minimum moral qu'elle dénonce des injustices pendant qu'elle se vautre dedans allègrement ? Tu crois qu'il se passera quoi si un juif dénonce l'antisémitisme, en disant dans la foulée que tout le monde sait bien que c'est de la faute des arabo-musulmans qui sont tous antisémites et/ou qui laissent faire avec complaisance ?
Pour le coup de la réaction infantile je vais essayer de ne pas m'énerver, et dire calmement que je connais peu de meilleures raisons de s'énerver que quand on se fait cracher à la gueule gratos par quelqu'un qui prétend justement se poser en défenseur des injustices. J'ai jamais pu piffrer les donneurs de leçons de morale qui sont infoutus d'appliquer leurs grands principes à eux-mêmes. Alors merci de ne pas essayer de nous faire passer discrètement pour des chialeurs quand on la charge à juste titre, et on n'a pas attendu tes interventions lénifiantes pour prendre le relais et enchaîner sur le fond du problème.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Pour ta dernière note, je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a matière à plusieurs thèses pour aborder ces problèmes sans faire de la merde. On ne peut pas forcément en vouloir à une petite étudiante de pas en arriver là. En tous cas, le mythe de Cassandre, ça me les brise menu: en France, on ne peut donc pas dénoncer une situation lamentable sans pour autant voir tout le monde se jeter sur celui par qui le scandale arrive? Faut prendre sur soi aussi, c'est une question de confiance en soi. Et on peut agir aussi, je l'espère en tous cas. Si même sur CPC, on n'y arrive pas, c'est pas Kevin Testostérone, 12 ans, qui va arranger le truc.


Je vais être sec : CPC ne pourra rien faire. Ses lecteurs, c’est peanuts sur le marché, la production française est moribonde. Ça, c’est posé. Que ses lecteurs soient documentés, c’est bien. Qu’on soit conscient du problème, c’est bien. Et ensuite-? Ensuite, une responsable market va débarquer, décréter qu’il faut faire bander le client, et PAF, rebelote.

Noir sur blanc, dans les docs dont je me sers pour ma thèse, il y a des références au neurogender (genre neurologique), et des gens se servent de ça pour genrer les jeux. J’ai découvert que des boîtes pensent sérieusement, études scientifiques bidon à l’appui, que les femmes emploient un langage plus simple que celui des hommes, qu’elles sont moins intelligentes et autres conneries du même tonneau. Alors ils font des jeux roses où on fait du shopping pour son poney, bourrés de clichés sur les hommes, et ils en vendent des valises. Tu crois VRAIMENT qu’ils vont arrêter pour les beaux yeux de CPC ?

---------- Post added at 00h15 ---------- Previous post was at 00h13 ----------

Et je précise que ces documents, je ne peux pas les rendre publics pour cause de NDA. La personne qui me les a révélés pourrait se voir infliger des amendes de malade si ça fait surface. Je ne peux même pas les citer dans ma thèse. Mais là, fallait le dire, parce que les causes profondes sont là.

Cerise sur le gâteau ? La boîte qui utilise ces docs emploie majoritairement des femmes, à qui ce genre de choses ne pose aucun problème. Classe. C’est un coup des geeks, on vous dit.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Et oui, c'est de l'ad-hominem à fond.


Tu n'as vraiment rien compris à ce qu'est une attaque ad hominem alors. A part un ou deux blaireaux qui se sont vite fait recadrer ici, personne n'a vraiment donné dans l'attaque ad hominem. M_L s'est fait sabrer parce que ses idées sont aussi sexistes et agressives que celles qu'elle dénonce.
(EDIT : je parle sur CPC hein, pas des trichromosomiques qui se sont défoulés sur son site et son Twitter)




> En tous cas, le mythe de Cassandre, ça me les brise menu: en France, on ne peut donc pas dénoncer une situation lamentable sans pour autant voir tout le monde se jeter sur celui par qui le scandale arrive? Faut prendre sur soi aussi, c'est une question de confiance en soi.


Hahahahahahahahahaha.
Tu refuses de voir que Mar_Lard est tout autant une partie du problème que ce qu'elle dénonce si tu veux, désolé mais je ne lutte pas contre le sexisme "anti-femmes" uniquement, mais contre le sexisme quel qu'il soit. Et Mar_Lard est tout aussi, voire plus sexiste que ceux qu'elle dénonce. Pour donner un exemple, même si je sais qu'il existe vraiment, ça me fait bien marrer de voir le FN se plaindre du racisme anti-blanc - surtout quand je lis ce qu'ils proposent comme solution* à ce problème. Avec Mar_Lard et le sexisme, c'est le même genre de principe.
Je note, encore une fois, que tu tentes d'infantiliser ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ; merci pour elle mais ma confiance en moi est au niveau où elle doit être. Et qui parle d'attaque ad hominem après ?

*finale, la solution, évidemment

----------


## vectra

"Cool, elle peut traiter les gens de crétins et se prétendre au top de la sociologie tant qu’elle veut alors. C’est bête, mais non. Juste non."

Mais non, elle l'est carrément pas. Quand elle aura fait un mémoire de Master et un manuscrit de thèse, on en reparlera peut-être. Là, c'est qu'eud'.


"C'est marrant, parce que les associations qui tentent de faire venir des femmes dans le domaine pointent du doigt l’éducation nationale et les préjugés des femmes elles-mêmes sur ce milieu et sur leur propres capacités dans le domaine. Les professionnels eux-mêmes regrettent l’absence de femmes car ils sont persuadés qu’on peut y trouver des talents. Mozilla, un petit groupe de geeks méconnus, finance woMoz (women in Mozilla) pour attirer ces talents. Et ce ne sont pas les seuls."

J'attends de voir le jour où on aura à nouveau des promos à parité, ou du moins à quasi-parité comme c'est le cas en maths et en physique. En attendant, je vois que les profs féminines du secteur vieillissent, et que les recrutements féminins cessent: c'est mal barré. Encore plus lamentable: dans mon IUT, on a la majorité des départements avec soit que des meufs, soit que des mecs.

"Je vais être sec : CPC ne pourra rien faire. Ses lecteurs, c’est peanuts sur le marché ..."

Ca fait mal au derrière :/ Mais au moins, on peut faire en sorte que CPC, voire d'autres du secteurs, servent de havre sécurisé. J'ai l'impression qu'on n'en est pas forcément si loin... 

"ma thèse..."

Ben oui, mais t'es déjà doctorant, et bientôt docteur! Elle, elle est juste étudiante à sciences-po! Chacun porte la croix qu'il peut porter, je trouve et je pense qu'elle est allé loin par rapport à ses capacités. Si on veut s'en sortir, faut peut-être prendre le relais à un moment, quitte à ravaler certains points d'orgueil mal placé, non?

"Il n’y a juste aucune analyse concrète des causes"

Je suis pas sociologue du tout, ça ne me coûte rien de l'admettre.

---------- Post added at 23h56 ---------- Previous post was at 23h28 ----------
************************************************
>ProjectHate

"Mais là en plus, on est dans le domaine des injustices/inégalités, tu trouves ça un minimum moral qu'elle dénonce des injustices pendant qu'elle se vautre dedans allègrement ? Tu crois qu'il se passera quoi si un juif dénonce l'antisémitisme, en disant dans la foulée que tout le monde sait bien que c'est de la faute des arabo-musulmans qui sont tous antisémites et/ou qui laissent faire avec complaisance ?"

Non mais vraiment, tu dérapes. Les geeks masculins, on en est pas au point où on peut pas parler au micro ou dévoiler son genre. 

On est pas forcément bien vus dans les dîners en ville, mais de là à se sentir victimes de la société, euh... Si on m'interroge, je dirais que je joue pas à CallOf', mais qu'à des jeux indés éthiques bio et recyclables, ça devrait sans doute passer  :;): 

Et personne ne risque sa vie dans l'histoire, donc faut cadrer un peu là.


Pour moi, l'émission @si règle bien le différend que j'avais avec ML: Mar_Lard, encadrée par tout le monde, n'a pas pu dérouler toute sa réthorique ni convaincre avec. Mais l'émission était utile, le thème était utile, et sans elle, ça n'aurait pas pu se faire probablement. 

"Pour le coup de la réaction infantile je vais essayer de ne pas m'énerver"

Ah ben trop tard.

Et je maintiens "infantile", des deux mains.
Là, ce qu'elle pointe, c'est fondé que je sache. Alors ouin ça fait mal, ouin je prends la punition collective avec Kevin, mais bon on est adultes, non? A un moment, OSEF d'avoir ramassé du splash-damage, on peut gérer ça je pense. 

Je ne te visais pas personnellement, et je m'incluais même dans le lot, c'est juste que j'ai changé d'avis avec le temps.

En ce qui me concerne, il y a dans le tas des éléments qui permettent d'entrevoir une sortie d'une situation qui est de toute manière intenable, et pas seulement pour les geekettes: il faut savoir prendre les opportunités quand elles se présentent.

"ad-hominem"

C'est simple: si tu dévies de l'argumentation, si tu t'intéresses plus au personnage et à l'historique qu'aux propos qu'elle prépare et construit (et je rapelle que je suis 100% pas d'accord  avec tout un pan de sa prose), tu es dans le biais, dans la recherche de la faille. Pas dans la confrontation d'idées. Faut pas mettre sur le même plan un texte préparé et des extraits de "conversation live". 

J'ai traité tout à l'heure un type de sale nazi sur FB parce qu'il m'avait bien gonflé: partant de ce point Godwin, on peut aussi détruire tout ce que j'ai dit aujourd'hui tant qu'on y est.
Pour vraiment clouer le bec à ML sans chercher du biais, je pense qu'il y a un minimum d'effort de rédaction et de recherche à faire. C'est carrément faisable, mais ça me semble pas l'enjeu.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Ben oui, mais t'es déjà doctorant, et bientôt docteur! Elle, elle est juste étudiante à sciences-po! Chacun porte la croix qu'il peut porter, je trouve et je pense qu'elle est allé loin par rapport à ses capacités. Si on veut s'en sortir, faut peut-être prendre le relais à un moment, quitte à ravaler certains points d'orgueil mal placé, non?


Ça n’a rien à voir avec l’orgueil. On a quelqu’un qui prétend défendre la cause de l’égalité entre les sexes mais :

Défend l’idée que les hommes, tous les hommes, ont parti lié au patriarcat, volontairement ou non, et participent de l’écrasement des femmes => attribution d’un comportement type à un sexe = sexisme
Casse ses détracteurs en se servant de sa connaissance de la sociologie comme argument d’autorité alors qu’elle n’a aucune compétence dans le domaine => prétention, arrogance.
Attribue, sans aucune analyse réelle, la cause du sexisme (bien réel lui, il n’y a pas photo) relevé dans les jeux vidéo, dans des tournois ou sur des chats de jeu vidéo à un groupe (les geeks blancs masculins hétérosexuels) non défini autrement que par une race, une sexualité et un sexe => sexisme, racisme, erreur grossière de méthode débouchant sur une stigmatisation d’un groupe.
Rejet des critiques en raison du sexe de son interlocuteur => sexisme

C’est de la tartufferie, au minimum. Et pourtant, je suis totalement pour l’égalité des sexes et je suis le premier à reconnaître que le société est mal branlée à ce niveau. Et c’est un euphémisme.

Mon orgueil va très bien, je suis en train de faire mon trou et mon étoile monte doucement mais sûrement (et soyons clairs, je ne veux surtout pas de l’attention des médias (et heureusement mon sujet ne les intéressera pas \o/), les conférences devant 400 personnes c’est déjà bien assez flippant). Mais, comme TheProjectHate, par principe, je ne peux pas tolérer qu’un tel galimatias de préjugés passe comme une lettre à la poste parce que son auteur adopte une posture de victime. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tout est à jeter ? Non. Est-ce que ça rend le jeu vidéo indemne de reproches ? Sûrement pas. Est-ce que tout son travail est à foutre à la poubelle ? Non, clairement pas. Est-ce qu’on peut lui passer ses moults outrances, ses insultes, ses propos incendiaires, sectaires et stigmatisant-? Clairement pas non plus. T’es prêt à fermer les yeux là-dessus, grand bien te fasse. Pas moi.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Ça n’a rien à voir avec l’orgueil. On a quelqu’un qui prétend défendre la cause de l’égalité entre les sexes mais :
> 
> Défend l’idée que les hommes, tous les hommes, ont parti lié au patriarcat, volontairement ou non, et participent de l’écrasement des femmes => attribution d’un comportement type à un sexe = sexisme
> Casse ses détracteurs en se servant de sa connaissance de la sociologie comme argument d’autorité alors qu’elle n’a aucune compétence dans le domaine => prétention, arrogance.
> Attribue, sans aucune analyse réelle, la cause du sexisme (bien réel lui, il n’y a pas photo) relevé dans les jeux vidéo, dans des tournois ou sur des chats de jeu vidéo à un groupe (les geeks blancs masculins hétérosexuels) non défini autrement que par une race, une sexualité et un sexe => sexisme, racisme, erreur grossière de méthode débouchant sur une stigmatisation d’un groupe.
> Rejet des critiques en raison du sexe de son interlocuteur => sexisme
> 
> C’est de la tartufferie, au minimum. Et pourtant, je suis totalement pour l’égalité des sexes et je suis le premier à reconnaître que le société est mal branlée à ce niveau. Et c’est un euphémisme.
> 
> Mon orgueil va très bien, je suis en train de faire mon trou et mon étoile monte doucement mais sûrement (et soyons clairs, je ne veux surtout pas de l’attention des médias, les conférences devant 400 personnes c’est déjà bien assez flippant). Mais, comme TheProjectHate, par principe, je ne peux pas tolérer qu’un tel galimatias de préjugés passe comme une lettre à la poste parce que son auteur adopte une posture de victime. Est-ce que ça veut dire que tout est à jeter ? Non. Est-ce que ça rend le jeu vidéo indemne de reproches ? Sûrement pas. Est-ce que tout son travail est à foutre à la poubelle ? Non, clairement pas. Est-ce qu’on peut lui passer ses moults outrances, ses insultes, ses propos incendiaires, sectaires et stigmatisant-? Clairement pas non plus. T’es prêt à fermer les yeux là-dessus, grand bien te fasse. Pas moi.


Voilà, merci.

@vectra : on ne s'entendra pas sur la fin qui justifie les moyens, nos positions respectives sont claires, c'est une chose. Par contre, dis-moi où je dérape STP ? En quoi mon analogie est fausse, non pas sur la gravité mais sur le principe ? Où tu lis que je me considère comme victime de la société ? En quoi c'est infantile de refuser d'en prendre plein la gueule quand on n'a rien fait ? T'es sérieux quand tu dis qu'on fait de l'attaque ad hominem, quand on démontre en quoi elle est ouvertement sexiste - ce qui est pile le coeur du débat ?
Je ne sais même pas pourquoi je pose ces questions, en fait. Visiblement tu as décidé que ce serait comme ça et pas autrement, quoi qu'on puisse dire.

----------


## vectra

"Ça n’a rien à voir avec l’orgueil. ...sexisme"

Je suis d'accord, depuis le début même.

"Mon orgueil va très bien, je suis en train de faire mon trou et mon étoile monte doucement mais sûrement (et soyons clairs, je ne veux surtout pas de l’attention des médias (et heureusement mon sujet ne les intéressera pas \o/), les conférences devant 400 personnes c’est déjà bien assez flippant)"

Fais gaffe à passer encore les portes à simple battant quand-même  ::trollface:: 

"Est-ce qu’on peut lui passer ses moults outrances, ses insultes, ses propos incendiaires, sectaires et stigmatisant-? Clairement pas non plus. T’es prêt à fermer les yeux là-dessus, grand bien te fasse. Pas moi. "

Elle s'est lancée dans le jeu "médiatique" de manière sans doute prématurée, ce que tu as préféré différer alors que tu es en thèse et pas elle (et tu fais bien). Le feu qu'elle a pris, tu l'as pas encore enduré, donc fais un peu gaffe quand-même. J'ai du mal à penser qu'on puisse encaisser ce qui lui est passé sur la face sans qu'il y ait des conséquences, et c'était franchement tout sauf jojo. Quitte à s'indigner, indignons-nous de manière isotrope. 

Moi, en tous cas, celui qui dépasse certaines bornes se ramasse un "fils de collabo" direct (aujourd'hui encore, sur FB, contre un nervis de la manif pour tous), donc je ne pense pas faire tellement mieux. Je vais pas fouiller vos historiques pour voir si vous faites plus honorable, pour moi c'est complètement à côté de la plaque.

Ce que j'en dis, et je le répète, c'est qu'on manque d'une approche pragmatique. Ce qui me préoccupe, ce n'est pas l'égo disproportionné de Mar_Lard, que je ne trouve pas encore pathologique pour une étudiante de niveau Master, on va dire. C'est plutôt l'état de fait qu'elle dénonce, que peu contestent. Moi, je vois une opportunité de changer une situation qui était déjà dramatique avant qu'elle n'intervienne. Et qu'elle ne puisse pas appréhender toute la justesse et la complexité de la situation, ben c'est normal, non?

---------- Post added at 00h59 ---------- Previous post was at 00h26 ----------
> Fen & Hate!:

Concernant le stoïcisme face à la critique: je suis doctorant en sciences, et tenir la critique est une partie très importante de notre travail. On fait régulièrement des confs et articles, et généralement, quand ça se passe "pas bien", on ne reçoit pas trop de critiques ou de questions. Par contre, quand on reçoit des critiques (parfois chaudes à encaisser, notamment à l'oral), ce n'est souvent pas des règlements de compte de bas étage, mais assez souvent des remarques fondées, même si ce n'est pas forcément "juste" par rapport à la cohérence interne de notre travail.

La plupart des critiques prennent assez de temps pour être analysées pleinement, mais généralement elles induisent des remises en cause, des reformulations bénéfiques, et surtout elles permettent d'éviter certains écueils en soutenance de thèse. Les critiques peuvent même être fausse en partie ou totalement, mais dans le cadre d'un exercice ou c'est à nous d'être clairs, il y a toujours quelque chose à en tirer. 

Donc je suis conditionné pour accepter les critiques et brider mon égo face à elles. Je pense pas que ML en soit à ce niveau, mais nous, on peut faire quelque chose de constructif à partir de critiques même discutables. ML a quand-même lancé un processus, ouvert un débat, attiré l'attention. C'est tout de même une opportunité pour prendre le relais à partir de ce qu'il y a de constructif là-dedans. C'est ce qu'a fait CPC en tous cas, en ne se privant pas de marquer ses différends face à ML, notamment par écrit dans leur dossier.

>Hate:

" la fin qui justifie les moyens"

Non, on peut faire mieux. Et on peut aussi accepter l'erreur. Je veux bien croire que Fen' soit mieux placé et qualifié pour faire ce que ML a finalement fait, mais en attendant c'est ML qui s'y est collée, et cela lui a coûté aussi. Je n'excuse rien de ML, je trouve qu'il faut distinguer le raté du réussi, et ne pas s'attendre non plus à ne voir parler que des saints.

Si on doit s'acharner sur ceux qui l'ouvrent, et qui souvent ne deviennent conscients de leurs limites que quand c'est trop tard, on risque de tuer le débat. C'était pas à ML de se "sacrifier" pour lancer le débat en France, alors qu'il est lancé depuis un moment aux USA. 

"le conflit palestinien"

Non, désolé. Il y a des gens qui meurent, des drames sur plusieurs décennies... c'est carrément hors-propos. On parle de harcèlement de joueuses, de machisme, mais a priori pas de morts ni de guerres. 

Sur le fond, je veux bien, mais comme déjà dit je n'hésite pas à faire le tri parce que les individus ont leurs limites.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> "le conflit palestinien"
> 
> Non, désolé. Il y a des gens qui meurent, des drames sur plusieurs décennies... c'est carrément hors-propos. On parle de harcèlement de joueuses, de machisme, mais a priori pas de morts ni de guerres.


 ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O:   ::O: 
Drapeau blanc. Je laisse tomber.

----------


## vectra

Ben si quand-même... C'est pour moi une question de décence. Il y a la logique, mais aussi la proportion.

Pour le reste (ad-hominem), j'en peux plus, je vais me pieut'.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Oui, et le lendemain, quand tu reliras avec le cerveau plus frais, tu me diras où j'ai parlé du conflit palestinien STP. Ça m'intéresserait de le savoir.

----------


## vectra

"Tu crois qu'il se passera quoi si un juif dénonce l'antisémitisme, en disant dans la foulée que tout le monde sait bien que c'est de la faute des arabo-musulmans qui sont tous antisémites et/ou qui laissent faire avec complaisance ?"

Bon, alors, je _surinterprête_ tout de même en voyant là du conflit moyen-oriental (oui, ça chauffe, moins de temps pour relire et se relire), mais vraiment jusqu'au contresens? Même en en restant à une version franco-française, ça reste assez dramatique et je pense pas que ça soit heureux comme comparaison (vu qu'il y a des drames là-dessus en France aussi). Mais bon, effectivement, je surinterprête sur un exemple mal choisi donc bref: on laisse tomber ce raté là?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Mar_lard va tout régler grâce à ses supers articles et sa grande maîtrise de la sociologie (oui, cette phrase est une attaque ad hominem, mais c’est aussi un gros troll velu… dédicacée à Vectra qui a du mal avec la notion d’attaque ad hominem).





> Cool, elle peut traiter les gens de crétins et se prétendre au top de la sociologie tant qu’elle veut alors. C’est bête, mais non. Juste non.


 Ca te fait mal à ta dignité de chercheur en SHS ? Ca fait plusieurs fois que tu parles de sa prétendue fausse maitrise de la sociologie. Elle n'a jamais dit être une experte en sociologie, mais elle parle de quelques articles de socio. De ce que j'ai lu, à aucun moment elle dit en avoir une grande maitrise, détends toi.

Ou alors je me goure et j'ai loupé de ses postes sur tweeter hein, mais il me semble pas.

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Je sors d’un fil où des féministes l’allument, à cause de ses propos outranciers qui les décrédibilisent. Même une copine de chez Osez le féminisme trouvent que ça va trop loin. Wooohoooo. Mais c’est pas grave, tout va bien, Mar_lard va tout régler grâce à ses supers articles et sa grande maîtrise de la sociologie (oui, cette phrase est une attaque ad hominem, mais c’est aussi un gros troll velu… dédicacée à Vectra qui a du mal avec la notion d’attaque ad hominem).


Tu pourrais donner un lien vers ce topic si possible ? ( en mp au pire, je sais pas si c'est autorisé / si t'as envie de le mettre ici, etc )

Pour le reste de la discussion, pas besoin de redire ce que je dis déjà, huhu

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Ca te fait mal à ta dignité de chercheur en SHS ? Ca fait plusieurs fois que tu parles de sa prétendue fausse maitrise de la sociologie. Elle n'a jamais dit être une experte en sociologie, mais elle parle de quelques articles de socio. De ce que j'ai lu, à aucun moment elle dit en avoir une grande maitrise, détends toi.
> 
> Ou alors je me goure et j'ai loupé de ses postes sur tweeter hein, mais il me semble pas.


Je ne suis pas chercheur en SHS. Si je l’étais, ça ferait un moment qu’elle aurait pris de l’argument d’autorité dans la poire. Il y a juste un principe : quand on n’est pas compétent dans un domaine, on n’envoie pas chier les gens en leur faisant la leçon à ce sujet. Après, je te renvoie à son fil Twitter et à ses arguments d’autorité.
Maintenant, si tu veux savoir pourquoi ça me retourne de lire des cagades pareilles, je peux l’expliquer en quelques mots : se servir d’arguments scientifiques pour imposer des vérités unilatérales, c’est du scientisme. Et s’il y a bien une chose qui me fout hors de moi, c’est le scientisme. Il y en a d’autres, mais le scientisme est dans le peloton de tête. Surtout quand il est employé pour stigmatiser un groupe quelconque.

Pour donner un ordre d’idée, dans une de mes sources, un note de bas de page qualifie le typage du « catholique, blanc, mâle et hétérosexuel » de phantasme (http://orbi.ulg.ac.be/bitstream/2268...20critique.pdf page 3, note de bas de page 4). Pour un sociologue, le désaveu de ce genre de discours ça se fait en note de bas de page. C’est un acquis, pas un point de débat. Je ne peux d’ailleurs qu’exhorter à la lecture de ce document. Après, c’est la vision de Bourdieu (très exactement son exposé et sa critique par autrui) et ça doit être pris pour tel : une grille de lecture. Pas une vérité.
J’ai discuté de ça avec des thésardes en sociologie, je dois rencontrer un couple de sociologues pour jalonner mon terrain d’étude… pour précisément ne pas faire de la socio par inadvertance (ce qui me serait fatal, et vu mon sujet la démarcation entre exploiter la socio et faire de la socio va, par endroits, être très ténue). On a donc parlé, avec les thésardes, de la polémique actuelle, et pour elles c’est un caillou dans la mare parce que, justement, ce n’est qu’une stigmatisation qui ne cherche pas à dévoiler les véritables causes du phénomène. Qui sont par ailleurs largement étudiées. Il n’y a qu’à se baisser pour ramasser.

Personnellement, je travaille sur les représentations des genres (et surtout pas sur le sexisme, les femmes seules ou autres, les genres, tous les genres, en passant par les hermaphrodites et les pansexuels). C’est une thèse d’art. Et c’est marrant, sans travailler sur la question du sexisme, fait de société que je ne suis pas habilité à étudier, je trouve des choses passionnantes sur ce point au niveau de la forge des représentations et de leurs inspirations. Si un jour quelqu’un que ça intéresse veut reprendre cette partie de mes travaux (ça ne va pas plus loin que de la mise en relation ; pour une interprétation ou une théorie, il faudrait que je me paye quelques années sur les bancs de la fac de socio) pour mener une étude honnête du sexisme dans les jeux vidéo, je serai plus que ravi de collaborer. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vais poster mes brouillons de thèse sur un blog. Quand j’aurai le temps.

---------- Post added at 12h08 ---------- Previous post was at 12h04 ----------




> Tu pourrais donner un lien vers ce topic si possible ? ( en mp au pire, je sais pas si c'est autorisé / si t'as envie de le mettre ici, etc )
> 
> Pour le reste de la discussion, pas besoin de redire ce que je dis déjà, huhu


Ça n’avancerait pas à grand’ chose, c’est un fil privé sur Facebook.

Par contre, il y a le fil qui en parle sur l’Agora de Jeux Online. Il est intéressant (Pour une fois, ça ne finit pas en guerre des tranchées, c’est une habitude récurrente sur ce forum) car des féministes et des personnes impliquées dans la lutte pour les droits des femmes (toutes ne sont pas féministes) interviennent. C’est plus nuancé que dans mon fil sur Facebook et donc sans doute plus intéressant qu’une discussion à sens unique.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je ne suis pas chercheur en SHS, il y a juste un principe : quand on n’est pas compétent dans un domaine, on n’envoie pas chier les gens en leur faisant la leçon à ce sujet. Après, je te renvoie à son fil Twitter et à ses arguments d’autorité.


 Je suis pas historien, mais je peux contredire quelqu'un qui nie l'existence de la traite des noirs aux USA  ::trollface::  :godwinévité:

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Je suis pas historien, mais je peux contredire quelqu'un qui nie l'existence de la traite des noirs aux USA  :godwinévité:


Prière de ne pas nourrir les trolls :P


@Vectra

Mais le feu, je vais le prendre parce que les gens qui vont examiner mes travaux ne laisseront rien passer, vu mes antécédents. Rien de RIEN. Mais d’un autre côté, je ne vais balancer de cailloux à personne. C’est pas le but. Je cherche à comprendre (étude compréhensive), pas à dénoncer. Du coup, je pourrais dès maintenant m’exposer au public, la seule chose qui me retient c’est que mes travaux ne sont pas assez étayés. J’en prends aussi en conférence, quand je défends l’emploi de la grammaire dynamique pour parler au féminin aux femmes. Seulement comme c’est une posture qui propose des solutions à des problèmes pratiques au lieu de jeter des pavés à la tête de gens qui n’y sont pas forcément pour grand’ chose, figure-toi que même face à des gens pas du tout d’accord avec moi, ça se passe très bien. Dingue, non-? Des discussions animées, contradictoires mais courtoises ? En 2013 ? Mais dans quel monde vit-on-?!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Prière de ne pas nourrir les trolls :P


C'est presque pas du troll. Elle a droit de rappeler des notions de sociologie sans avoir une agrégation et une thèse, surtout si elle est en sciences politiques...

----------


## TheProjectHate

> "Tu crois qu'il se passera quoi si un juif dénonce l'antisémitisme, en disant dans la foulée que tout le monde sait bien que c'est de la faute des arabo-musulmans qui sont tous antisémites et/ou qui laissent faire avec complaisance ?"
> 
> Bon, alors, je _surinterprête_ tout de même en voyant là du conflit moyen-oriental (oui, ça chauffe, moins de temps pour relire et se relire), mais vraiment jusqu'au contresens? Même en en restant à une version franco-française, ça reste assez dramatique et je pense pas que ça soit heureux comme comparaison (vu qu'il y a des drames là-dessus en France aussi). Mais bon, effectivement, je surinterprête sur un exemple mal choisi donc bref: on laisse tomber ce raté là?


Non. J'aurais pu, si tu n'avais pas placé ton "mal choisi". C'est pas parce que t'as décidé seul dans ton coin qu'il l'était que c'est le cas, moi je le trouve très pertinent : dénonciation d'un vrai problème, et on désigne comme coupable une population très large sur des bases complètement erronées et sans nuances.
Et des drames, tu te fous de qui encore ? Le sexisme c'est pas juste la pub Sony, c'est aussi le mari qui cogne sur la gueule de sa femme quand il trouve qu'un mot est plus haut que l'autre - c'est pas un drame, ça ? Tout comme l'antisémitisme va du préjugé un peu con mais pas méchant jusqu'au Gang des Barbares. Avec, dans les deux cas, tout un tas de nuances entre les deux extrêmes.
J'ai du mal à supporter ta façon de toujours vouloir glisser une peau de banane en loucedé pour essayer de décrédibiliser ton interlocuteur.

@Julizn : "Elle a droit de rappeler des notions de sociologie"  ::XD:: 
Oui, et à partir de ce moment, elle a du coup le devoir de les respecter...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> @Julizn : "Elle a droit de rappeler des notions de sociologie" 
> Oui, et à partir de ce moment, elle a du coup le devoir de les respecter...


 Pas compris, désolé  ::(:

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Ça n’avancerait pas à grand’ chose, c’est un fil privé sur Facebook.


Zut, je pensais que c'était sur un autre forum. C'aurait pu m'intéresser pour voir ce qui pouvait être dit par des personnes à peu prêt de bon sens, mais tant pis  ::P:

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Pas compris, désolé


Je pensais que ce serait simple, pourtant : je suis d'accord avec toi, elle a tout à fait le droit de faire appel à des notions de sociologie même sans avoir de Bac+14. Et je pense que Fenrhyl est aussi de cet avis.
Le problème, c'est qu'elle les déforme complètement et leur fait dire n'importe quoi, un peu comme si j'évoquais des lois mathématiques et statistiques pour dire que mes frères et le fils du voisin d'en face sont représentatifs de la population masculine française.

----------


## Altie

> Pour donner un ordre d’idée, dans une de mes sources, un note de bas de page qualifie le typage du « catholique, blanc, mâle et hétérosexuel » de phantasme (http://orbi.ulg.ac.be/bitstream/2268...20critique.pdf page 3, note de bas de page 4). Pour un sociologue, le désaveu de ce genre de discours ça se fait en note de bas de page. C’est un acquis, pas un point de débat. Je ne peux d’ailleurs qu’exhorter à la lecture de ce document. Après, c’est la vision de Bourdieu (très exactement son exposé et sa critique par autrui) et ça doit être pris pour tel : une grille de lecture. Pas une vérité.


A partir du moment où on admet l'existence du sexisme, de l'homophobie et du racisme ordinaire dans nos sociétés, je vois mal comment on peut décréter que les privilèges du "mâle blanc hétéro" (et catholique, c'est particulièrement vrai en ces périodes d'islamophobie en france) sont un fantasme.
(après je ne dis pas que c'est pertinent dans la bouche de mar_land, mais c'est un autre débat)

Et, Fenrhyl... ce que tu dis est intéressant, mais si tu pouvais prendre un ton moins péremptoire et agressif ça faciliterait le débat...  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vais poster mes brouillons de thèse sur un blog. Quand j’aurai le temps.


A la rigueur, je dirais plutôt non. Bosse sur ta thèse, c'est un moyen de contribution que peu de personnes ont. 


Je vais avoir du mal à reprendre la discussion d'hier. 

Déjà, je me souviens de vous maintenant, on avait déjà discuté sur le thread qui va bien, et il me semble qu'on était d'accord sur la seule chose que je défends dans le texte de ML, à savoir son analyse de l'article de Joy.  Je m'étais particulièrement énervé contre un nombre incalculable de types, sur CPC et ailleurs, qui tentaient tous les biais possibles pour discréditer l'analyse. Y'en a eu un ici qui a tenté le coup, un an après, donc désolé si j'ai mis du temps à ressortir du mode Berserk.

J'ai toujours trouvé que sa construction d'une communauté geek était de l'imposture, et son deuxième article ne fait que ça (j'étais banni quand il est sorti, heureusement en fait). Pourtant, je choisis -et j'en assume les conséquences- de considérer l'action générale de ML comme utile, dans le sens où elle lance un débat, qu'elle arrive à porter quasiment au grand public, et en tous cas qui fait le tour (2 fois) de la presse JV. Et qu'elle fournit, parfois malgré elle, des éléments de réflexion sur la singularité et la gravité de la situation. 

Ivan est loin d'approuver tout ce qu'elle dit, et les désaccords ouverts subsistent tels quel:  il n'empêche que CPC a saisi l'occasion de faire un dossier sur le thème, et il me semble aussi que c'est Ivan qui a pris l'initiative de proposer une émission sur @si. Je ne vais pas me mettre à défendre ce que je ne cautionne pas chez elle, mais on peut visiblement "faire avec" pour faire autre chose, et plus complet, et mieux, et s'efforcer de s'appliquer à ce qui semble le plus aigu. C'est peut-être plus facile pour toi Fenrhyl, dont la fac doit être blindée de meufs grave bonnes, mais moi je vois depuis longtemps des problèmes aigus dans ma branche (info/elec) et je m'en inquiète à juste titre, sans peut-être identifier les bonnes raisons d'ailleurs.


Pour le reste, quand je parle d'ad-hominem, j'avais plus clairement à l'esprit le type de zozio dont je parlais tout à l'heure, mais selon moi on se trompe de voie dès qu'on sort de l'argumentaire et dès qu'on quitte le champ de l'article. Quand on en est à regarder son flux twitter pour lui trouver des intentions permettant de reprendre l'analyse des articles, c'est hors sujet. Je m'explique:

Moi, je suis doctorant en sciences, et quand on a une position à faire savoir, on sort un article dans une revue. Le comité de lecture est là pour vérifier l'intérêt, l'originalité, la pertinence, la méthodologie et la forme de l'article, le fond dans la mesure du possible, mais il est tout à fait admis qu'on laisse passer un article sur lequel des doutes subsistent tout simplement pour le soumettre à l'ensemble de la communauté. Qui alors, s'en empare, peut refaire les expériences, voire nommer une commission d'enquête (cf. Pr. Séralini), etc. Et donc, quand on répond à un article, on le fait par un article sous la même forme, voire même dans la même revue. Avec tout ce que cela implique d'exposition à la communauté et d'effort de rédaction et de méthode pour passer la barre de la relecture.

Et c'est effectivement un reproche que je vous adresse, à savoir que je ne comprends pas votre approche, c'est un truc qu'on s'interdit en tous cas. Ok, ça ne s'appelle probablement pas "attaque ad-hominem", mais chez moi, c'est interdit pareil. Quand on aime pas "quelqu'un" ou "une méthode", on reprend un de ses articles et on démontre qu'on fait mieux qu'eux dans un autre article, et le potentiel :nelson: est largement atteint dans ce cas. Ca aurait pu servir beaucoup de monde que de rédiger une note dans cafaitgenre (qui n'appartient pas à ML), à titre de droit de réponse, qui montrerait une série de contre-exemples tout aussi évocateurs que ses exemples (j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas si facile, mais on n'est pas tous des bêtes, sur CPC au moins).

Je pense aussi que, vu la masse de commentaires haineux de machos qui ne s'assument pas, il est d'autant plus important de se démarquer clairement de leur démarche, voire même de les condamner publiquement. Si ML était un petit peu moins cassante et inflexible, je pense même qu'il aurait été envisageable de rédiger une déclaration de soutien. Mais étant donné qu'il y a trop de choses dures à avaler dans ses papiers (dont l'exemple stigmatisant sur les gars des cités -c'est bien ça?-, dont je ne sais plus s'il est présent dans la première note ou sur twitter), c'est hélas impossible, et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## Fenrhyl

> A partir du moment où on admet l'existence du sexisme, de l'homophobie et du racisme ordinaire dans nos sociétés, je vois mal comment on peut décréter que les privilèges du "mâle blanc hétéro" (et catholique, c'est particulièrement vrai en ces périodes d'islamophobie en france) sont un fantasme.


Le document donné en lien expose comment, justement, et donne des liens vers d’autres sources qui entrent dans les détails.

Édition : et j’ai écrit phantasme, pas fantasme.

---------- Post added at 14h57 ---------- Previous post was at 14h56 ----------




> C'est peut-être plus facile pour toi Fenrhyl, dont la fac doit être blindée de meufs grave bonnes, mais moi je vois depuis longtemps des problèmes aigus dans ma branche (info/elec) et je m'en inquiète à juste titre, sans peut-être identifier les bonnes raisons d'ailleurs.


Pas particulièrement. La section est surtout bourrée de femmes brillantes, mais ma branche est très féminisée, c’est un fait.

----------


## vectra

> Non. J'aurais pu, si tu n'avais pas placé ton "mal choisi". C'est pas parce que t'as décidé seul dans ton coin qu'il l'était que c'est le cas, moi je le trouve très pertinent : dénonciation d'un vrai problème, et on désigne comme coupable une population très large sur des bases complètement erronées et sans nuances.
> Et des drames, tu te fous de qui encore ? Le sexisme c'est pas juste la pub Sony, c'est aussi le mari qui cogne sur la gueule de sa femme quand il trouve qu'un mot est plus haut que l'autre - c'est pas un drame, ça ? Tout comme l'antisémitisme va du préjugé un peu con mais pas méchant jusqu'au Gang des Barbares. Avec, dans les deux cas, tout un tas de nuances entre les deux extrêmes.
> J'ai du mal à supporter ta façon de toujours vouloir glisser une peau de banane en loucedé pour essayer de décrédibiliser ton interlocuteur.


Moi, je parle du sexisme dans le monde du JV et dans le monde techo-technique en général. Je ne dis pas que le machisme ne tue pas une femme par jour en Espagne, et encore moins que j'y suis indifférent, je dis juste que je ne m'en occupe pas ici parce que j'ai définitivement pas les cacahouètes en réserve pour cela. Oui, c'est dramatique, si tu veux m'entendre le dire, et je le pense.

Quand tu as parlé de la situation de l'antisémitisme, hop, moi j'ai vu direct l'affaire Merah (vu que j'ai de la famille à Toulouse) et tout ce que cela implique de drames en série et de connexion avec la situation au proche-orient. Je trouve cela dramatique et grave, on parle de morts, d'état de guerre (etc). Donc si cela dépassait ton intention, je m'en excuse, et je m'excuse du raccourci quand-même si j'avais vu juste.

Et je maintiens à deux pieds, deux mains, que dans la mesure où on parle de JV ou de geekosphère, et qu'a priori il n'y a pas encore de viols, coups ou meurtres dans ce contexte, ben c'est mal choisi. En tous cas, la décence m'impose à moi de déclamer cela comme mal choisi, car je le pense avec une sincérité qui interdit tout retour sur la présente déclaration.

----------


## Carez

Article critiquant la forme du discours de Mar_Lard : http://la-bonne-fee.blogspot.fr/2013...er-malade.html

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Article critiquant la forme du discours de Mar_Lard : http://la-bonne-fee.blogspot.fr/2013...er-malade.html


Faire passer Mar_Lard pour une dingue, une parano et une "attention-whore"... Mouais.

----------


## Koma

Une dingue je ne vois pas vraiment ça. Une parano peut-être un peu dans la forme. Une attention whore, sur son article non, sur ses tweets qui ironisent à mort même avec tous ceux qui tentent le dialogue, clairement  ::trollface:: 

C'est un complément intéressant ce papier. Et je suis déçu d'apprendre que Mar_Lard ait refusé d'aller chez Gameblog car "c'est des gros bouffons excités par les babes". Le but c'est de prêcher les convaincu alors  ::sad::  ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Une dingue je ne vois pas vraiment ça.





> Cette manie de tout compiler... c'est peut-être un TOC finalement o.O

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lieutenant,  t'es fâché avec l'ironie ou le second degré ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Lieutenant,  t'es fâché avec l'ironie ou le second degré ?


Je ne pense pas que ce soit le propos du texte du blog.
Si on devait se cacher en permanence derrière de "2e degré", plus rien n'aurait de sens, et cet article serait nul et non-avenu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin la remarque sur le "TOC" relève certes de la moquerie, mais pas d'une accusation de folie réelle hein...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais enfin la remarque sur le "TOC" relève certes de la moquerie, mais pas d'une accusation de folie réelle hein...


T'es dans la tête de celle qui écrit?

----------


## Dekans

> Faire passer Mar_Lard pour une dingue, une parano et une "attention-whore"... Mouais.


Bah c'est un retour de bâton logique pour elle.
Et les excès de Mar_lard font qu'elle décrédibilise un peu le mouvement féministe, je trouve ça logique de vouloir rééquilibrer les choses.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Cet article n'est en fait qu'une longue suite de sarcasmes peu ou pas étayés.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'es dans la tête de celle qui écrit?


Et toi ?
T'extrapoles tout autant, sinon plus...

---------- Post added at 13h54 ---------- Previous post was at 13h54 ----------




> Cet article n'est en fait qu'une longue suite de sarcasmes peu ou pas étayés.


Oui bah après l'article manque de sérieux, c'est clair, la réponse de la bergère à la bergère, en somme.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et toi ?
> T'extrapoles tout autant, sinon plus...


Les mots ont un sens. Ceux employés sont là à dessein.
Sinon, je le redis, rien de ce qu'on écrit n'aurait de sens.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les mots ont un sens. Ceux employés sont là à dessein.


Bah ouais c'est une pique, pas une accusation quand à sa santé mentale.
C'est du niveau des réfléxions que peuvent se balancer nos hommes politiques, ça ne vole pas haut, mais c'est loin d'être sérieux.
Le sens des mots est important certes, mais faut prendre tout ce qu'il y a autour, pas 2-3 phrases...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le sens des mots est important certes, mais faut prendre tout ce qu'il y a autour, pas 2-3 phrases...


Justement, parfois la masse de phrases n'est là QUE pour placer 2-3 piques.
Technique connue.

----------


## sparouw

> Justement, parfois la masse de phrases n'est là QUE pour placer 2-3 piques.
> Technique connue.


C'est moi ou là, tu tentes de décrédibiliser quelqu'un en critiquant ses méthodes, alors que dans la forme on est proche de ce que fait celle que tu défens?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est moi ou là, tu tentes de décrédibiliser quelqu'un en critiquant ses méthodes, alors que dans la forme on est proche de ce que fait celle que tu défens?


Je ne défends personne.
Mais la méthode de "La Bonne Fée" ne vaut pas mieux.

----------


## sparouw

> Je ne défends personne.
> Mais la méthode de "La Bonne Fée" ne vaut pas mieux.


Tu ne t'en rends pas compte alors. Mais bon, si tu le dis clairement, comme ça, là, maintenant, je me dis que c'est simplement une erreur d’interprétation  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

Pareil qu'Anders.
Si on désapprouve tant Mar_Lard, pourquoi 1) lui redonner de l'audience et 2) employer "ses" méthodes?

La meilleure leçon à donner à ML, ce serait de lui clouer le bec par de bons contre-exemples ou de démonter ses théories fumeuses. Mieux encore, de poursuivre le débat sans elle, en allant plus loin sur le thème et en commettant moins d'erreurs.
Sauf que non, on est toujours sur ML, ou contre plutôt. Et question dérapages, ce n'est pas mieux, voire pire par moments. Rien qu'au début:

_"Une fois de plus, ils n'ont été attirés que par l'odeur du buzz"_ => procès d'intention contre les média pour avoir choisi de mettre en lumière ML à la place de, par exemple, ses potes?

_"Or, le sexisme chez les "geeks" ... n'est pas plus spécifique qu'ailleurs."_ => il n'est pas seul, mais il semble par contre spécifique. Ce que montre assez bien le dossier CPC ou l'émission @si (dans les JV).

_Navrée si d'autres, femmes comme hommes, sont moins bien armés face à l'adversité qu'une nana de 40kg, en fauteuil roulant, atteinte d'une maladie génétique rare - la maladie des os de verre, ayant grandi entre l'hôpital et une famille de paysans portugais immigrés analphabètes, famille dans laquelle l'alcoolisme et les violences (de toutes sortes) n'étaient pas que des statistiques au journal télévisé._

 => alors je note qu'il a fallu même pas 30 lignes pour tomber dans le cliché ségrégationnel, comme ML en fait. Super.  ::|: 

_"les handicapés et le secteur tertiaire, une grande histoire de mariage forcé d'amour"_ => Mais elle est folle? C'est à gerber!!  ::o: 

_"Alors oui : quand j'entends des meufs, ou des mecs, se plaindre de ci ou de ça, se plaindre d'avoir peur d'une « bande de mecs rigolards » ou de commentaires sur un écran de PC, défaillir à la vue du sang, paniquer devant une souris, une grenouille ou un chien, ne pas savoir faire face à un conflit, perdre tous leurs moyens dès que quelqu'un se moque d'eux, ou fuir / abandonner / se poser en victime face à la moindre adversité - fusse-t-elle sexiste ou d'un autre niveau, oui bordel ça m'énerve. Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point."_ 

=> J'arrive pas à croire qu'elle se désolidarise des gens qui se sentent agressés en leur disant que, en gros, ils n'ont qu'à être plus forts? Certes ce n'est pas sexiste, mais ce n'est pas non plus très humaniste. Voire pas du tout.

J'ai commencé à lire la suite, mais j'y reviendrai peut-être plus tard. Ca ressemble beaucoup à un "reply-to" sur un blog et pas vraiment à une contre-note. Et le niveau semble plutôt proche de la maternelle.
En tous cas, le début est consternant. Faut pas s'étonner qu'elle soit pas invitée à @si avec des propos pareils...

Alors au moins, elle, elle rédige et publie une note complète: faut lui reconnaître ça. C'est dommage qu'elle se sente obligée de structurer ça sur un truc mal fagoté comme les notes de ML. Mais déjà, cela suffit à mettre en évidence une mentalité pour le moins discutable. "Touche pas les geeks, mais ok pour les portuguais et les handicapés", heu...


Sinon, les notes de ML étaient mal fagotées sur la communauté geek, et, bien évidemment, la plupart des trucs pointés chez ML par l'article sont pas excusables. C'est juste que je ne m'en indigne pas pareil, et que sa manière de le faire est particulièrement grossière.

----------


## Flad

Bon stop ca suffit.
C'est quoi le prochain débat asi/CPC ?

/autoritaire

----------


## zBum

> Bon stop ca suffit.
> C'est quoi le prochain débat asi/CPC ?
> 
> /autoritaire


 ::O: 

/impressionné

----------


## Ghargan

En tout cas j'ai bien aimé le dossier cpc. Je suis pas un grand lecteur de la presse jv francaise (a part cpc, je precise  ::):  ), du coup je trouve ça sympa de trouver un vrais debat serieux. Et j'ai beaucoup aimé l'article de LBF aussi, car franchement les propos tenus par ML sont a) betes et b) mechantes. Et elle a un probleme avec les mecs visiblement.

Voila mes 2 kopecks... En tout cas merci CPC, je vous aime, tout ça tout ça  ::):

----------


## zBum

Fayot.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Fayot.


Il y avait aussi "suceuse".


Sinon oui cette association CPC-@SI est vraiment une bonne chose.

----------


## zBum

> Il y avait aussi "suceuse".


Oui, mais je suis la salope du politiquement correct.


Oups.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fenrhyl

> _"les handicapés et le secteur tertiaire, une grande histoire de mariage forcé d'amour"_ => Mais elle est folle? C'est à gerber!!


Ou alors elle est handicapée et se livre à de l’auto-dérision. Et genre, c’est l’option que je vais prendre.

En fait, Il y a des gens qui ont vraiment du mal avec le second degré. Vraiment.

----------


## ArkSquall

> En tout cas j'ai bien aimé le dossier cpc. Je suis pas un grand lecteur de la presse jv francaise (a part cpc, je precise  )


Je crois qu'il n'y a plus grande presse JV française... (cf : première emission CPC-@SI)

----------


## vectra

> Ou alors elle est handicapée et se livre à de l’auto-dérision. Et genre, c’est l’option que je vais prendre.


Put1 oui  ::O: 
C'est expliqué hors du préambule, mais j'ai pas dépassé le préambule justement. Ca m'apprendra...




> En fait, Il y a des gens qui ont vraiment du mal avec le second degré. Vraiment..


Je passe mon temps à dire que le second degré n'est pas une valise diplomatique dans laquelle on peut fourrer tout et n'importe quoi, là comme ailleurs :infiniteloop:

----------


## cooly08

> Je passe mon temps à dire que le second degré n'est pas une valise diplomatique dans laquelle on peut fourrer tout et n'importe quoi, là comme ailleurs :infiniteloop:


Jolie expression !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je passe mon temps à dire que le second degré n'est pas une valise diplomatique dans laquelle on peut fourrer tout et n'importe quoi, là comme ailleurs :infiniteloop:


Oui oui.
Ca reste du second degré.
S'offusquer devant ça c'est comme s'offusquer devant Desproges qui veut plier sa tante paraplégique qui par conséquent ne peut se plier elle-même.
Et pas de raccourcis faciles, j'ai pas dit que c'était aussi amusant que du Desproges  :tired:

----------


## vectra

Je me suis offusqué parce que je n'avais pas compris. A savoir qu'en lisant le préambule seul, c'était pas expliqué. 

Le sarcasme ne m'a pas sauté aux yeux, mais j'aurais pu suivre les liens ou lire la suite, donc bien fait pour ma gueule à la base  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Bon alors pour rester dans le thème de la première émission entre @si et CPC, Usul vient de faire une vidéo sur le sujet qui reprend l'affaire de la promo de Destiny par Activision, et le lien des journalistes dans le phénomène.
Il y a une imitation de J. Chièze qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :D. La vidéo sera diffusée sur JV.com dimanche, là je l'ai trouvé sur le mur Facebook d'Usul.




Au niveau de la forme, sa chronique reprend le format de "Pas vu à la télé", un reportage de Pierre Carles qui à l'origine expliquait les relations entre les journalistes et les hommes politiques, documentaire commandé par Canal + mais jamais diffusé car trop polémique, et sur lequel P. Carles a rebondi en faisant un films docu en enregistrant toutes ses conversations avec le milieu pendant la création du reportage et la tentative de diffusion. Joli clin d'oeil d'Usul en somme.

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu (ça date de l'époque Lescure / De Greef), c'est juste un docu génial, avec bien plus de rebondissement qu'un film hollywodien. Enjoy.

----------


## olaf

Excellente mis en scène de l'équipe d'Usul, j'avais déjà vu le docu de Pierre Carles et j'ai calculé l'analogie direct.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il y a une imitation de J. Chièze qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes :D


Je venais poster ça  :tired:  Rien que pour le passage cité il faut voir la vidéo. Surtout après avoir regardé l’émission d’@si.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Génial je ne connaissais pas ce docu!  ::o:

----------


## Molina

http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5804


Usul va avoir des problèmes...

----------


## t4nk

Rôh punaise, cet enchaînement, il est fabuleux !!!

Me suis tellement marré que j'en ai la larme à l'oeil.

----------


## vectra

De quoi ça cause, Molina?
Mon abo a déjà terminu.

----------


## Molina

En gros le patron de J.V.com est pas content (il voit même la vidéo comme un coup de couteau dans le dos), parce que ça va le foutre dans la merde puisqu'il a déjà eut des plaintes d' un éditeurs (d'après Usul) sur une autre vidéo. D'ailleurs, au début de la vidéo "ceci est inspiré de Pas vu, pas Pris" remplace une autre pancarte "cette histoire s'inspire de fait réel, de la présentation de Destiny à Seattle" 

Et Usul philosophe, à la fin du papier avoue "va falloir trouver des solutions d'autonomie".

----------


## t4nk

Punaise, j'ai eu du mal à trouver le fameux blog de Cédric Mallet (boss de jv.com) où il s'exprime à propos de la vidéo d'Usul. J'ai fini par le trouver via le billet du Marlenfrit.

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://www.arretsurimages.net/contenu.php?id=5804
> 
> Usul va avoir des problèmes...


L'article est dispo gratuitement aujourd'hui.

----------


## t4nk

PS de mon post au dessus : dans les commentaires du billet de Merlanfrit il y a un mot de Cédric Mallet qui s'explique à propos de sa réaction dans son blog. En gros, il dit qu'il a écrit à chaud juste après avoir vu la vidéo, mais sans avoir parlé à Usul. Une réaction sanguine donc, ce qui rend cette lecture encore un peu plus parlante sur la vision du bonhomme.

----------


## Anonyme871

"Réaction à chaud" ou alors il s'est demandé si il était judicieux de risquer de perdre 100 000 vues tout les dimanches.  ::trollface::

----------


## cooly08

De toute façon je ne vois pas le problème.

----------


## t4nk

> "Réaction à chaud" ou alors il s'est demandé si il était judicieux de risquer de perdre 100 000 vues tout les dimanches.


Bah, c'est ça qui est étrange justement, il réagit sur son propre blog, pas sur le site jv.com. Combien de personnes vont lire son blog, et dans le lot, combien de leurs lecteurs (de jvc) vs. combien de pros/collègues/concurrents du secteur JV le lisent ? À mon avis, la part de lecteurs est négligeable. Et pourquoi "allumer" Usul en public avant même d'avoir discuté avec lui ? C'est comme cela qu'il gère son staff, à coups de billet publics ? Ce serait dingue.

Il y a vraiment quelque chose de space là-dedans. Mais je ne suis ni pigiste ni journaliste ni RP ni dev, sûrement pour ça qu'il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à saisir;

----------


## JazzMano

> Bah, c'est ça qui est étrange justement, il réagit sur son propre blog, pas sur le site jv.com. Combien de personnes vont lire son blog, et dans le lot, combien de leurs lecteurs (de jvc) vs. combien de pros/collègues/concurrents du secteur JV le lisent ? À mon avis, la part de lecteurs est négligeable. Et pourquoi "allumer" Usul en public avant même d'avoir discuté avec lui ? C'est comme cela qu'il gère son staff, à coups de billet publics ? Ce serait dingue.
> 
> Il y a vraiment quelque chose de space là-dedans. Mais je ne suis ni pigiste ni journaliste ni RP ni dev, sûrement pour ça qu'il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à saisir;


il explique ça dans les commentaires, il à écrit son avis sur son blog car c'est SON avis et il ne voulait pas représenter toute l'équipe de jeuxvidéo.com qui ont parfois des avis différents.



> Mais je ne suis ni pigiste ni journaliste ni RP ni dev, sûrement pour ça qu'il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à saisir;


t'a raison arrête toi la.

----------


## Molina

Oui, enfin il est juste directeur général de J.V.Com... Pas le balayeur des locos....

----------


## t4nk

JazzMano, donc pour toi il n'y a rien à essayer de comprendre d'une réaction irréfléchie postée publiquement avant même d'avoir parlé à son employé ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Sérieux je ne comprend pas.
JV.Com est tellement en avance sur ses concurrents qu'ils ne risquent plus rien.
Ils sont tellement énormes que les éditeurs ne peuvent pas se passer d'eux. Paraît qu'EA leur fait les gros yeux à cause du billet d'usul et des sales notes à DeadSpace, Crysis 3... Mais c'est une position intenable pour EA, pas pour JV.Com.

Ils commencent, depuis six mois, à noter comme il faut. Avec des notes qui collent à ce qu'ils écrivent dans leur papier et des tests souvent très justes.
Ils offrent à Usul un endroit pour dire des choses dérangeantes et, mine de rien, ça a changé la perception de JV.com pour plein de gens.

Ils allaient réussir la quadrature du cercle : être incroyablement populaires et malgré tout respectables.
Et paf, voilà qu'avec ce billet, le DG se tire un roquette à fragmentation dans les pattes et fiche tout ce boulot de crédibilité en l'air.

Je comprend vraiment pas. J'imagine que tous les rédacteurs doivent être catastrophées. Street cred' de retour à zéro malgré leur taf.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sérieux je ne comprend pas.
> JV.Com est tellement en avance sur ses concurrents qu'ils ne risquent plus rien.


Mouais y'a quand même pas mal d'alternatives, non ?
J'veux dire, si demain les gros se concertent pour ne plus travailler avec eux, les internautes se dirigeront sur GK/GB/Jv.fr/etc... et voilà. Non ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Moi je vais sur JVC parce que l'interface est très lisible et offre ce qu'on veut savoir en trois clics, il faut dire que de tous les sites de jeu  français ils ont la meilleure interface. A savoir que je consulte les notes, les news, et les sorties, et que j'ai ça en moins de dix secondes.

Après c'est sûr que si du jour au lendemain ils n'avaient plus d'infos je finirais par changer, même si je n'aime pas trop change mes habitudes et que je clique souvent sur le premier résultat qui s'affiche dans google.(et quand on tape un nom de jeu jvc est en tête donc...)

Cela étant dit le prészident de jvc n'a pas tout à fait tort, et laposture de celui qui dénonce la corruption ou autre est souvent une ficelle plus qu'usée(mais pas pour cette vidéo d'Usul en l'occurence).

----------


## Anonyme871

> . J'imagine que tous les rédacteurs doivent être catastrophées.


Un est brièvement intervenu sur le forum, il semble en effet catastrophé... par la vidéo d'Usul.
Vidéo qui m'avait semblé assez potache et ne m'était pas apparu comme méritant autant de réactions.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ils offrent à Usul un endroit pour dire des choses dérangeantes et, mine de rien, ça a changé la perception de JV.com pour plein de gens.


C'est mon cas. Depuis 2-3 ans j'y vais plus souvent.
Et je le répète, certains de leurs forums dédiés au jeux PC (Fallout, Deus Ex, STALKER, Thief,...) sont parfois plus utiles que ceux d'ici.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est mon cas. Depuis2-3 ans j'y vais plus souvent.
> Et je le répète, certains de leurs forums dédiés au jeux PC (Fallout, Deus Ex, STALKER, Thief,...) sont parfois plus utiles que ceux d'ici.


Bah l'avantage d'avoir une large communauté comme eux, c'est que t'as beaucoup plus d'infos trouvables. Et j'aime bien leur principe d'avoir un sous-forum par jeu. Certes ça fait pas mal de bordel (et c'est plus lourd pour leurs serveurs, sans doute), mais au moins quand tu recherches un truc t'es quasi-certain d'avoir déjà un sujet "dedié" et pas besoin de naviguer au travers 57 pages parlant de tout et rien.

----------


## cooly08

En revanche l'orthographe de leurs forums est immonde.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En revanche l'orthographe de leurs forums est immonde.


Pas pour tous non.
Et le langage SMS est vite modéré.

Moins vite qu'ici tout de même.

----------


## kenshironeo

Après parfois vu la foultitiude de forums certains sont moins bien modérés que d'autres, mais je suppose que ce serait pareil ici s'il y avait un sous forum par jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Après parfois vu la foultitiude de forums certains sont moins bien modérés que d'autres, mais je suppose que ce serait pareil ici s'il y avait un sous forum par jeu.


D'un autre côté le nombre de modérateurs est en conséquence, et il me semble qu'il y a au moins un modérateur par jeu, par exemple.

----------


## kenshironeo

J'ai vu des forums avec des liens de scamming non modérés, genre lciquer ici pour vous faire de l'argent facile, et parfois la forme ets plus modérée que le fond(obligation de mettre des balises mais à côté de cela des insultes ne sont pas  toujours modérées). Après je ne sais pas s'ils ont toujours le temps de réfléchir pour choisir un "bon modérateur" aors qu'ici s'ils sont choisis c'est toujours pour une bonne raison.

----------


## quikkk

> aors qu'ici s'ils sont choisis c'est toujours pour une bonne raison.


Je préfère ne pas savoir la raison...

----------


## Fenrhyl

> Sérieux je ne comprend pas.
> JV.Com est tellement en avance sur ses concurrents qu'ils ne risquent plus rien.
> Ils sont tellement énormes que les éditeurs ne peuvent pas se passer d'eux. Paraît qu'EA leur fait les gros yeux à cause du billet d'usul et des sales notes à DeadSpace, Crysis 3... Mais c'est une position intenable pour EA, pas pour JV.Com.
> 
> Ils commencent, depuis six mois, à noter comme il faut. Avec des notes qui collent à ce qu'ils écrivent dans leur papier et des tests souvent très justes.
> Ils offrent à Usul un endroit pour dire des choses dérangeantes et, mine de rien, ça a changé la perception de JV.com pour plein de gens.
> 
> Ils allaient réussir la quadrature du cercle : être incroyablement populaires et malgré tout respectables.
> Et paf, voilà qu'avec ce billet, le DG se tire un roquette à fragmentation dans les pattes et fiche tout ce boulot de crédibilité en l'air.
> ...


C’est sans doute plus facile pour une personne extérieure de voir les progrès et les avantages de cette posture que pour leur directeur. D’autant plus que lui subit les pressions des industriels.

Mais en fait, que des gens fassent pression à ce sujet n’est pas anodin. Du coup, même si ces comportements ne sont pas la marque de fabrique de toute l’industrie, il a peut-être un peu raté le coche en faisant état de la sorte de l’existence de pressions (billet de blog et modification de la vidéo).

----------


## Euklif

> Ils commencent, depuis six mois, à noter comme il faut. Avec des notes qui collent à ce qu'ils écrivent dans leur papier et des tests souvent très justes.
> Ils offrent à Usul un endroit pour dire des choses dérangeantes et, mine de rien, ça a changé la perception de JV.com pour plein de gens.


Voir même un peu plus de 6 mois. A part les forumeurs, je trouve le site très fréquentable depuis un petit bout.




> Un est brièvement intervenu sur le forum, il semble en effet catastrophé... par la vidéo d'Usul.
> Vidéo qui m'avait semblé assez potache et ne m'était pas apparu comme méritant autant de réactions.


T'as un lien des fois? C'est un sacré merdier pour s'y retrouver ^^.

----------


## Anonyme871

> T'as un lien des fois? C'est un sacré merdier pour s'y retrouver ^^.


Bof, y'a rien de bien passionnant.
Je cite : "Il ne vous vient jamais à l'idée qu'on essaie juste de faire notre boulot au mieux ? Bref, merci Usul de donner du grain à moudre à ce genre de trolls..."
(les "trolls" en question se foutaient de sa gueule à cause d'un 15/20 pour un map pack pour COD).

----------


## Anon26492

Le plus savoureux, c'est quand même qu'il pastiche Pierre Carles alors que ce dernier, après _pas vu pas pris_, a fait _pas pris_, qui démontrait l'impossibilité de critiquer la télévision à la télévision (voir aussi _sur la télévision_ de Bourdieu). 

Et _pas pris_ attaquait particulièrement... Daniel Schneidermannn l'homme de arrêt sur image (qui a d'ailleurs du finir par réaliser que Bourdieu et Carles avaient raison vu qu'il s'est fait dégager de la télévision.)

Et Usul... critique la presse JV au sein de la presse JV.

Bref la position de Usul est plus subtile qu'il ne parait. Ou alors plus naïve.

----------


## t4nk

Haha, tu l'as faite comme moi, jouer sur la mémoire et se tromper de nom. C'était _Enfin Pris ?_, la suite directe de _Pas Vu Pas Pris_.

Une telle mise en abyme ne peut pas être le fruit de la naïveté.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bof, y'a rien de bien passionnant.
> Je cite : "Il ne vous vient jamais à l'idée qu'on essaie juste de faire notre boulot au mieux ? Bref, merci Usul de donner du grain à moudre à ce genre de trolls..."
> (les "trolls" en question se foutaient de sa gueule à cause d'un 15/20 pour un map pack pour COD).


Un jour il faudrait qu’ils comprennent que ce sont eux qui donnent du grain à moudre à leurs lecteurs. Le test du map pack en question est clair : les 4 maps multi ne sont vraiment pas terribles, en plus une est une copie de Firing Range de Black Ops, il n’y a que la map zombie qui vaut le coup et le testeur rajoute à la fin comme conclusion que ça reste trop cher pour le contenu. Verdict 15/20. Super logique. Et c’est pareil pour tous les DLC de CoD, quand on l’écoute c’est toujours trop cher, ça ne vaut pas le coup mais ça prend 15/20. Pour rappel c’est le même testeur qui a fait le "test" de Brink sans jouer au multi et celui de Magicka sans arriver à combiner les sorts.

Dans le même genre et plus récemment, il y a le test de SimCity publié très tôt et qui ne mentionne donc pas tous les bugs rédhibitoires qui le touchent ou les problèmes de connexion même s’il faut reconnaître qu’il en a tenu compte en vidéo une fois qu’il l’a appris. C’est incompréhensible qu’un tel site persiste à demander à ses rédacteurs de réaliser ses tests en très peu de temps et surtout de les sortir en avance alors que compte tenu de la popularité du site les tests seront lus, les notes consultées et les vidéos regardées même s’ils sortent quelques heures après la sortie du jeu. Je ne sais pas si c’est toujours valable mais la réputation du jeu, studio ou éditeur entrait en ligne de compte dans la notation, à savoir qu’un jeu issu d’une série ou d’un studio connu se voyait surnoté de 1, 2 voire 3 points.

Les critiques de la part des lecteurs ne datent pas de l’arrivée d’Usul. Les sous-entendus "subtils" comme quoi les rédacteurs seraient payés par les éditeurs/développeurs pour favoriser les notes des jeux concernés ça fait un moment qu’on peut les lire. Ils ont pris leurs lecteurs pour des jambons, ça s’est vu, jeter la pierre à Usul est un peu facile. Quand je dis "ils" je pense plutôt aux charmantes personnes au-dessus des rédacteurs. D’ailleurs il suffit de regarder les Gaming Live de certains jeux dont la note fait polémique pour comprendre que le système de notation semble imposé aux testeurs : leur avis en vidéo est souvent bien plus tranché et de mon point de vue bien plus intéressant. D’ailleurs les questionnements des lecteurs sur l’honnêteté des rédacteurs se sont multipliés avec l’arrivée des Gaming Live.

----------


## kenshironeo

Si Usul ne diffusait pas sur JVC, je conseillerais à CPC d'héberger ses vidéos. ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Si Usul ne diffusait pas sur JVC, je conseillerais à CPC d'héberger ses vidéos.


C'est pas du simple hébergement hein, y'a un salaire qui va avec.

CPC, débauchez pas Usul, vous êtes suffisamment bons pour trouver des plumes inconnues.  ::wub::

----------


## Flad

Sinon, en site autre il y a un "pti nouveau" qui parait pas mal : 
http://www.leportaildujeuvideo.fr/

----------


## Soleas

> Si Usul ne diffusait pas sur JVC, je conseillerais à CPC d'héberger ses vidéos.


Ha mais c'est parce que t'as pas accès à la webcam, y'a déjà du lourd sur CPC question vidéo.

----------


## ryohji

Ah! Kenshironeo il est pas membre premium CPC!

----------


## kenshironeo

Il me semble que l'offre caméra n'est pas prête de redevenir accessible de toute façon^^(ou pas? Il me semblait aovir vu une explication à cesujet il ya deux ans)

Mais ouais, beaucoup de sites ne sont pas encore assez investis dans le streaming, et ça pourrait être intéressant de proposer du contenu vidéo, mais pas du "regardez moi je joue à cod-au dernier jeu du moment).

Si plus tard CPC à les moyens, je verrais bien une sorte d'émission hebdo qui accueillerait des employés du jeu vidéo qui chaque semaine/mois selon les possibilités, viendraient parler de leurs idées.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais bah ça se peut se faire via interview papier. L'apport de la vidéo n'est pas évident.Surtout vu le surcoût que ça peut amener.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est vrai, c'est juste que par vidéo ça fait plus vivant et dans l'air du temps, mais je comprends ce que tu veux dire, c'est pas indispensable.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Si Usul ne diffusait pas sur JVC, je conseillerais à CPC d'héberger ses vidéos.


Ça ne risque pas, et c'est tant mieux.

----------


## Euklif

> Ha mais c'est parce que t'as pas accès à la webcam, y'a déjà du lourd sur CPC question vidéo.


Vous faites rire avec votre Webcam ^^. C'est censé être discret et tout mais y a pas, faut toujours que quelqu'un en parle pour dire "moi j'ai l'droit, j'chuis un vrai".

----------


## Shaunipul

Pour revenir sur la vidéo d'usul, Y'a eu une réaction de super intègre JC?

----------


## Taï Lolo



----------


## Shaunipul

Mouarf, j'aurais aimé plus croustillant  ::trollface:: 
Merci.

----------


## ryohji

> Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc* Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc* Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc* Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc* Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc* Passion et honnêteté face au joueur *cloc*...


C'est moi ou bien il tente une forme de méthode Coué ?

----------


## kenshironeo

En même temps les jeux vidéo c'est un loisir, donc l'indépendance l'objectivité tout ça, c'est pas le plus important. Dans le fond la question de l'indépendance dans le jeu vidéo, c'est l'histoire de la montagne qui accouche d'une souris. Canard pc n'est pa slu pour ses notes de test mais pourle style et la réflexion. Pour les autres c'est pas ce qu'on leur demande. Un site généraliste de jeux vidéo, ce sont de grosses images sur le jeu vidéo, le dévoilement du contenu du jeu avant sa sortie, les chiffres de ventes, ce genre de choses. C'est de l'information pour divertir.

Quand je vais sur un gros site comme JVC, je me demande pa smais alorspas un seull instant si ce qui est écrit est objectif, je clique pour avoir une soluce, mater une vidéo, un coup d'oeil sur le top 20...

Je sais que peu degens partagent cette opinion, mais voilà, un site de jeux vidéo ça sert à mettre en appétit et à rassasier sur ce qu'il va y avoir à "bouffer" , à consommer.

On parle pas d'un débat politique,éthique ou éthique, enfin si mais sur un sujet comme ça... Servez-vous du pop corn, play and have fun quoi.

----------


## ryohji

...
Mais tu viens foutre quoi alors sur ce putain de fil ?

----------


## Bus

> En même temps les jeux vidéo c'est un loisir, donc l'indépendance l'objectivité tout ça, c'est pas le plus important. Dans le fond la question de l'indépendance dans le jeu vidéo, c'est l'histoire de la montagne qui accouche d'une souris. Canard pc n'est pa slu pour ses notes de test mais pourle style et la réflexion. Pour les autres c'est pas ce qu'on leur demande. Un site généraliste de jeux vidéo, ce sont de grosses images sur le jeu vidéo, le dévoilement du contenu du jeu avant sa sortie, les chiffres de ventes, ce genre de choses. C'est de l'information pour divertir.
> 
> Quand je vais sur un gros site comme JVC, je me demande pa smais alorspas un seull instant si ce qui est écrit est objectif, je clique pour avoir une soluce, mater une vidéo, un coup d'oeil sur le top 20...
> 
> Je sais que peu degens partagent cette opinion, mais voilà, un site de jeux vidéo ça sert à mettre en appétit et à rassasier sur ce qu'il va y avoir à "bouffer" , à consommer.
> 
> On parle pas d'un débat politique,éthique ou éthique, enfin si mais sur un sujet comme ça... Servez-vous du pop corn, play and have fun quoi.

----------


## kenshironeo

> ...
> Mais tu viens foutre quoi alors sur ce putain de fil ?


 Bah dire que je pense que les gens exagèrent, et en l'occurence prennent un bouc émissaire(Julien C) qui a certes ses défauts mais fait partie d'un système.

----------


## ryohji

J'hésite sincèrement entre le forme la plus pure de naïveté ou quelqu'un qui s'ennuie vraiment derrière son pécé et RP une sorte de candide énervant quand je te lis, kenshironeo.

----------


## kenshironeo

Une personne est invitée à une soirée pour visionner la preview d'un jeu et on lui paie l'hôtel. Au final qu'est-ce que ça peut faire? Même en admettant qu'elle soit influencée, ce sera régulé par l'ensemble des avis du net qui diront "oui ce blockbuster est top, très bien fait", ou bien "non ça ne va pas l'histoire est nulle, rien de neuf par rapport à l'épisode précédent.
Et puis au bout d ela chaîne, la personne qui achète est seule à prendre sa décision. De toute manière, tous ceux qui critique tle système se targuent de ne consulter que des sites "objectifs", mentionnant CPC ou RPS par exemple. Alors s'ils échappent à l'influence des gros sites, pourquoi se plaignent-ils de leur manque d'indépendance?

Les gens savent qu'il ya des intérêts économiques en jeu et que ce n'est pas objectif, mais continuent à venir voir ces sites.

C'est de la prescription d'achat bon sang, ce qui compte c'est pas que ce soit neutre mais juste qu'on dise "ça s'est bon pour toi, joueur casual" ou "ça c'est bon pour toi parce qu'il ya ça et ça". Et au final on en fait ce qu'on en veut.

Je reformule: Si le fils de Madame Dupont est content après qu'il ait commandé pour Noel un jeu parce qu'il l'a vu sur JVC, et pense qu'il est bien, et qu'une fois qu'il y joue, il apprécie le jeu, JVC a fait son taff, il a compris que le jeu pourrait plaireà ce type de joueurs.
Ce n'est rien de plus que de donner au consommateur la carte du menu du restaurant.
A partir du moment où le site comprend ce que veut son public cible et le lui donne, l'essentiel est fait.

----------


## Bus

> J'hésite sincèrement entre le forme la plus pure de naïveté ou quelqu'un qui s'ennuie vraiment derrière son pécé et RP une sorte de candide énervant quand je te lis, kenshironeo.


Moi j'opte plutôt pour "public cible". La question sera de savoir s'il choisira au final la pilule bleue ou la pilule rouge

----------


## kenshironeo

Mais parfaitement. Je fais partie du public cible. Si le site prescripteur dit "ça ça va te donner du plaisir" et qu'effectivement ça m'en donne, bah je me dis qu'il  m'a bien compris.

----------


## Bus

> Mais parfaitement. Je fais partie du public cible. Si le site prescripteur dit "ça ça va te donner du plaisir" et qu'effectivement ça m'en donne, bah je me dis qu'il  m'a bien compris.


Et si le prescripteur t'a dit que ça va te donner du plaisir à 15/20 mais que tu réalises quelques heures après avoir claqué 70 euros que tu t'es fait avoir? Je veux donc dire bien sûr «public cible des publicitaires», ceux pour qui un jeu merdique est une réussite s'il s'est bien vendu, et non si les joueurs étaient contents à la fin. Eux, quand ils parlent de public cible, ils ne pensent pas à ton expérience de jeu (après l'achat), mais à ton envie de l'acheter (avant de passer à la caisse, quand tu vois des pubs/lit/survole des tests en 2 minutes). Et pour ça, bien sûr, il vaut mieux que le consommateur ne se pose pas trop de questions sur la cuisine du site internet qui te présente le jeu. C'est dans leur intérêt que les gens pensent que ce n'est pas important le rôle d'une presse indépendante. Tu crois que l'enculage du consommateur n'est pas un enjeu important? Tu sais très bien que le JV est une industrie majeure pourtant. Alors peut-être effectivement que tu vois ça avec candeur, ou en te disant que tu es haut dessus de tout ça, mais je crois que tu te trompes. Ne crois surtout pas que «ce n'est pas grave», ou que «ce n'est qu'un loisir». Le loisir, il impose les codes de consommations, façonne les sociétés, dans l'intérêt des entreprises, qui préfèrent du loisir de masse uniformisé pour que ça rapporte plus. Et plus on accepte ça, plus on s'y habitue, plus on nous ressert la même chose, plus c'est ce modèle qui gagne. Bien sûr que ça les emmerderait royalement si la majorité de la presse vidéoludique collait 10/20 à Call of Duty en insistant sur la morale douteuse que ça véhicule. Bien sûr qu'ils préfèreraient que tout le monde dise «bof, on s'en fiche, ce n'est qu'un loisir, on ne va pas se prendre la tête, c'est bien fait, 16/20.».

Je me rends compte que je viens d'écrire un post très «donneur de leçon» et qui a l'air d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes. Mais ce n'est pas parce que ça ressemble à une porte ouverte que tout le monde s'y engouffre. Il n'y a qu'à voir la réaction épidermique du directeur de JV.com à une simple vidéo satirique d'Usul, sur un sujet déjà traité depuis quelques semaines. Il dit «oui, c'est aussi du conformisme intellectuel de dénoncer la collusion presse/éditeurs». Mais c'est systématiquement ce que disent les défenseurs de ce système qui leur est favorable. 

Alors oui, le journalisme, c'est important. Dans tous les domaines, on essaye de te vendre quelque chose, un produit, une idée, à grand coup de communication, et on cible toujours ceux qui ont un regard peu critique ou peu informé. Le jeu vidéo n'est qu'un exemple, mais il a cependant plus d'impact que tu ne le penses, AMHA.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Alors oui, le journalisme, c'est important. Dans tous les domaines, on essaye de te vendre quelque chose, un produit, une idée, à grand coup de communication, et on cible toujours ceux qui ont un regard peu critique ou peu informé.


Et tout est fait autour pour que la masse ait un regard moins critique et peu informé.




> Il n'y a qu'à voir la réaction épidermique du directeur de JV.com à une simple vidéo satirique d'Usul, sur un sujet déjà traité depuis quelques semaines.


Ah tiens j'ai raté ça. Aurais tu un lien dans ta besace par hasard ?

EDIT : Merci t4nk.

----------


## t4nk

On en a parlé à partir de là.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Et si le prescripteur t'a dit que ça va te donner du plaisir à 15/20 mais que tu réalises quelques heures après avoir claqué 70 euros que tu t'es fait avoir? Je veux donc dire bien sûr «public cible des publicitaires», ceux pour qui un jeu merdique est une réussite s'il s'est bien vendu, et non si les joueurs étaient contents à la fin. Eux, quand ils parlent de public cible, ils ne pensent pas à ton expérience de jeu (après l'achat), mais à ton envie de l'acheter (avant de passer à la caisse, quand tu vois des pubs/lit/survole des tests en 2 minutes). Et pour ça, bien sûr, il vaut mieux que le consommateur ne se pose pas trop de questions sur la cuisine du site internet qui te présente le jeu. C'est dans leur intérêt que les gens pensent que ce n'est pas important le rôle d'une presse indépendante. Tu crois que l'enculage du consommateur n'est pas un enjeu important? Tu sais très bien que le JV est une industrie majeure pourtant. Alors peut-être effectivement que tu vois ça avec candeur, ou en te disant que tu es haut dessus de tout ça, mais je crois que tu te trompes. Ne crois surtout pas que «ce n'est pas grave», ou que «ce n'est qu'un loisir». Le loisir, il impose les codes de consommations, façonne les sociétés, dans l'intérêt des entreprises, qui préfèrent du loisir de masse uniformisé pour que ça rapporte plus. Et plus on accepte ça, plus on s'y habitue, plus on nous ressert la même chose, plus c'est ce modèle qui gagne. Bien sûr que ça les emmerderait royalement si la majorité de la presse vidéoludique collait 10/20 à Call of Duty en insistant sur la morale douteuse que ça véhicule. Bien sûr qu'ils préfèreraient que tout le monde dise «bof, on s'en fiche, ce n'est qu'un loisir, on ne va pas se prendre la tête, c'est bien fait, 16/20.».
> 
> Je me rends compte que je viens d'écrire un post très «donneur de leçon» et qui a l'air d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes. Mais ce n'est pas parce que ça ressemble à une porte ouverte que tout le monde s'y engouffre. Il n'y a qu'à voir la réaction épidermique du directeur de JV.com à une simple vidéo satirique d'Usul, sur un sujet déjà traité depuis quelques semaines. Il dit «oui, c'est aussi du conformisme intellectuel de dénoncer la collusion presse/éditeurs». Mais c'est systématiquement ce que disent les défenseurs de ce système qui leur est favorable. 
> 
> Alors oui, le journalisme, c'est important. Dans tous les domaines, on essaye de te vendre quelque chose, un produit, une idée, à grand coup de communication, et on cible toujours ceux qui ont un regard peu critique ou peu informé. Le jeu vidéo n'est qu'un exemple, mais il a cependant plus d'impact que tu ne le penses, AMHA.


Carrément +1.
Oui, ce débat est important, et oui en tant que consommateur, il me concerne. Quand je claque 70€ dans un jeu, sous la foi de tests / vidéos / publicité, je ne vais pas me dire "ouaf bon c'est pas grave" si je sens qu'on m'a entubé.
Le travail des journalistes est importants. Et je veux lire des journalistes, pas des ménestrels.

----------


## Jean07

Le fondateur et président de jv.com pendant 15 ans, qui a raccroché il y a quelques mois, vient de sortir un bouquin (!). Dans  cette interview complaisante, après 45:30. Il fait semblant de répondre à la question obligée de l'indépendance des rédacteurs de tests et de la pression des éditeurs. D'abord il fait comme si le problème était qu'on accuse les rédacteurs de toucher des chèques et il ne répond quasiment qu'à ça. Par contre il reconnaît qu'en fait c'est plus subtile (press-tours, versions presse expurgées des défauts, coup de fil de l'éditeur après une mauvaise note où certes il n'insulte pas le rédacteur mais où il lui dit de mieux regarder le jeu ...) et que du coup ... puisque c'est subtile, c'est donc pas un souci. Il ressort le gros gag que les pressions des lecteurs ou forumeurs hystériques c'est pire que celles des éditeurs. Pas un mot sur le rôle de la pub dans tout ça.

D'ailleurs dans toute l'interview, il ne cherche même pas à faire croire qu'il a créé jv.com pour informer le mieux possible le public, par passion ou je ne sais quoi. Son problème a été dès le départ de lancer une entreprise rentable, point final.

----------


## Bus

> D'ailleurs dans toute l'interview, il ne cherche même pas à faire croire qu'il a créé jv.com pour informer le mieux possible le public, par passion ou je ne sais quoi. Son problème a été dès le départ de lancer une entreprise rentable, point final.


Il illustre parfaitement un problème fondamental pour la presse. La majeure partie des patrons de presse vendent de l'info comme s'il vendaient des petits pois. sauf que ça n'a rien à voir, donc ça se vend pas pareil. Pire: on sent que ca ne les intéresse pas de vendre de l'info. Je n'ai rien contre les petits pois, mais si c'est pas ce que j'ai envie de vendre, je ne postule pas comme DG chez Daucy. Dans la presse, on a l'impression que la majorité des patrons ne croient pas en l'info (comme journaliste, et pas dans dans le JV, c'est toujours à ceux-là que j'ai eu à faire en tout cas). À part quelques chevaliers blancs qui font quasiment figure d'illuminés marginaux (Plenel, les proprios du Canard enchaîné ou, si si, de CPC), la majeure partie d'entre eux se servent de leur média pour vendre autre chose que ce qui est écrit dedans. Et comme ils n'y croient pas, bien sûr ils n'investissent pas dans le contenu. Ce qui fait parfaitement les affaires des vendeurs de tout poil: un obstacle de moins pour vendre. Et à terme, on arrive avec la fin des journaux de Mer7, ou une presse d'info en crise. Qui se porte bien en revanche? Les médias tenus par les chevaliers blancs illuminés, tiens donc... 
Et ce genre d'analyse n'est pas plus simpliste que la vision rabâchée à tout bout de champs par les défenseurs du modèle dominant, avec la bénédiction de leurs annonceurs naturellement.

----------


## Mastaba

> Une personne est invitée à une soirée pour visionner la preview d'un jeu et on lui paie l'hôtel. Au final qu'est-ce que ça peut faire? Même en admettant qu'elle soit influencée, ce sera régulé par l'ensemble des avis du net qui diront "oui ce blockbuster est top, très bien fait", ou bien "non ça ne va pas l'histoire est nulle, rien de neuf par rapport à l'épisode précédent.
> Et puis au bout d ela chaîne, la personne qui achète est seule à prendre sa décision. De toute manière, tous ceux qui critique tle système se targuent de ne consulter que des sites "objectifs", mentionnant CPC ou RPS par exemple. Alors s'ils échappent à l'influence des gros sites, pourquoi se plaignent-ils de leur manque d'indépendance?
> 
> Les gens savent qu'il ya des intérêts économiques en jeu et que ce n'est pas objectif, mais continuent à venir voir ces sites.
> 
> C'est de la prescription d'achat bon sang, ce qui compte c'est pas que ce soit neutre mais juste qu'on dise "ça s'est bon pour toi, joueur casual" ou "ça c'est bon pour toi parce qu'il ya ça et ça". Et au final on en fait ce qu'on en veut.
> 
> Je reformule: Si le fils de Madame Dupont est content après qu'il ait commandé pour Noel un jeu parce qu'il l'a vu sur JVC, et pense qu'il est bien, et qu'une fois qu'il y joue, il apprécie le jeu, JVC a fait son taff, il a compris que le jeu pourrait plaireà ce type de joueurs.
> Ce n'est rien de plus que de donner au consommateur la carte du menu du restaurant.
> A partir du moment où le site comprend ce que veut son public cible et le lui donne, l'essentiel est fait.

----------


## Anonyme32145

News du jour !

Arrêt sur Images publie comme chaque année ses comptes (accessible aux abonnés). 

En résumé : légère baisse des abonnements depuis Mai 2012. Probablement des gens qui aimaient la critique des médias sarkozystes et qui trouvent moins d'intérêt à cela sous l'ère Hollande (pour caricaturer un peu ce qui est dit). Mais le plus important de l'article est à suivre. Ils cherchent en effet des moyens de diversifier leur lectorat, et je me permets de les citer :




> Mais pourquoi ne compter que sur nos propres forces ? Dans l'exploration de certains sujets, pourquoi ne pas nous rapprocher de ceux qui, comme nous, proposent une information de qualité, exigeante, et indépendante ?
> 
> Nous avons déjà amorcé ce rapprochement, sur un dossier que nous ne suivions pas de très près: les jeux vidéo. Comme vous le savez, nous vous avons déjà proposé plusieurs émissions en collaboration avec Canard PC. Pourquoi eux ? Parce que dans leur secteur, ils proposent une information de qualité, et indépendante. Dans leur travail, nous reconnaissons nos propres exigences.
> 
> Nous allons aller plus loin. En partant du postulat que nombre d'entre vous souhaitent à la fois une information de qualité sur le secteur des jeux vidéo, et une information critique sur les médias, nous mettons la dernière main à une offre d'abonnement conjoint, comme nous le faisons déjà avec Mediapart. Elle sera lancée dès notre prochaine émission commune, courant juin. Scoop : vous pourrez même vous abonner dans leur monnaie locale,
> 
> le brouzouf

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu pas con.
Ca pourrait être sympa une association de ce genre avec d'autres médias/journaux/sites "sérieux".

----------


## Lt Anderson

"Sérieux"... Pas gentil pour les autres. Disons plutôt "désireux de préserver leur indépendance".

----------


## eKaps

Je pourrai tout à fait envisager la formule combinée si mon abonnement peut être modifié. J'ai été toutefois quelque peu déçu des dernières émissions d'@si où le débat peine à s'installer ou ne mène à pas grand chose au final. C'est toujours assez frustrant de ne pas recevoir de réponse aux suggestions faites pour le site non plus. Ils devraient justement profiter de la taille de leur structure pour être un peu plus au contact de leurs abonnés. Sinon Nolife peut leur prêter Sébastien Ruchet pour nous faire une petite séquence émotion.

----------


## Flad

Perso je ne peut que saluer cette initiative. En effet les seules émissions d'@si qui m'ont pour l'instant intéressé étaient celles en collaboration avec CPC.
On peut avoir un scoop sur le sujet du prochain débat qui vous associe ?

----------


## Bah

Une émission sur les médias qui se veut la plus indépendante possible et qui offre un abonnement conjoint avec d'autres médias (mediapart et CPC), je peux pas m'empêcher de trouver cela étrange.

----------


## Aghora

> Une émission sur les médias qui se veut la plus indépendante possible et qui offre un abonnement conjoint avec d'autres médias (mediapart et CPC), je peux pas m'empêcher de trouver cela étrange.


Comme souligné, ça fait un moment qu'ils ont une offre avec Mediapart.
Ca ne les a pourtant pas empêchés de faire des articles en rapport avec eux et pas forcément pour leur dire du bien.

----------


## Bah

> Comme souligné, ça fait un moment qu'ils ont une offre avec Mediapart.
> Ca ne les a pourtant pas empêchés de faire des articles en rapport avec eux et pas forcément pour leur dire du bien.


C'est probable hein ! Mais ça reste un soupçon dur à effacer complètement. Comme les pubs dans les journaux, on se demande toujours si...

----------


## Aghora

Je viens de remarquer que depuis la dernière émission sur les JV, l'intervenant qui parlait toujours des sciences neuro-psy ne vient plus...

----------


## Bus

> Je viens de remarquer que depuis la dernière émission sur les JV, l'intervenant qui parlait toujours des sciences neuro-psy ne vient plus...


Voilà ce qui arrive lorsqu'on contrarie un magnat des médias aussi influent qu'Ivan Le Fou ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

Ivan vient de confirmer. Je me prends ça day one  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme32145

En effet. Source : 

https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/337904129735286784



> Un abonnement conjoint Canard PC / Arrêt sur Images à tarif préférentiel est en préparation. Il sera ouvert à tous: déjà abonnés ou non.

----------


## Groufac

Me suis réabonné y a une semaine à @si et faut que je me réabonne à CPC cette semaine. Je rate leur offre à un poil de cul près  ::sad:: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Perso je ne peut que saluer cette initiative. En effet les seules émissions d'@si qui m'ont pour l'instant intéressé étaient celles en collaboration avec CPC.
> On peut avoir un scoop sur le sujet du prochain débat qui vous associe ?


Nan.
Et puis si : elle aura lieu le 14 juin.

---------- Post added at 16h35 ---------- Previous post was at 16h33 ----------




> Me suis réabonné y a une semaine à @si et faut que je me réabonne à CPC cette semaine. Je rate leur offre à un poil de cul près .


Si vous pouvez attendre 15 jours environ que le bouzin soit opérationnel, en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.


C'est rétroactif?


:smile:

----------


## Groufac

> Si vous pouvez attendre 15 jours environ que le bouzin soit opérationnel, en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.


Merci, j'attendrai le bouzin !  ::):

----------


## Hipparchia

Franchement bravo.
On a été plusieurs à remarquer effectivement qu'on était déjà double abonnés (bon là j'ai plus l'abo Canard PC mais que Hardware, ça tombe bien), ça va un peut défriser certains abonnés @si qui trouvent quand même que le jeu vidéo c'est pour les adulte un peu attardés mais osef, ils ne sont pas concernés.
Je trouve ça super (en même temps c'est indispensable), de la part des deux entités de bouger comme ça (Lacroix aussi a fait le pari du payant, vous savez avec qui vous associer après  ::):  ).
Soyons honnêtes : c'est surtout @si qui va y gagner car ils galèrent quand même bien pour parler du JV, ils vont monter en compétence  ::rolleyes::  
Après personnellement j'espère que PCiNpact continuera sur la voie de l'indépendance pour vous rejoindre dans cette grande paventure.

Question technique (enfin j'imagine que vous allez en parler) : du coup allez vous adhérer au SPILL http://www.spiil.org/ bien que pour le moment essentiellement sur papier ?

----------


## Argelle

> Après personnellement j'espère que PCiNpact continuera sur la voie de l'indépendance pour vous rejoindre dans cette grande paventure.


Je vois pas le lien avec PCiNpact ? Et je suis encore plus :confus: quand c'est le redac chef de ce journal qui est invité pour parler des rapports medecins/labos. J'ai loupé un épisode ?

PS: excellente idée le double abonnement, je fais parti des abonnés ISI @SI qui vont profiter de la reduc pour l'abo CPC  ::love::

----------


## Hipparchia

Le rapport c'est que PCI commence à comprendre que le tout gratuit n'est pas forcément la solution, du coup ils se posent la question de la place de la pub (merci adblock et free pour avoir amené un peu ces questions sur le devant de la scène) donc de l'indépendance, et, selon moi, comme @si ou CPC ils sont sérieux et je les lis avec plaisir.
Voilà le rapport mais c'est le mien, je ne force personne à le partage.
http://www.pcinpact.com/news/79546-r...-incertain.htm

----------


## Argelle

Ben merci d'avoir pointé vers PCiNpact, je connaissais pas du tout/lisais pas, et si leur indépendance donne le même résultat que pour ISI @SI ou CPC, ça doit être à voir.

----------


## Hipparchia

(ça fait deux fois que tu écris ISI  ::P: )

----------


## Tildidoum

> qui est invité[/URL] pour parler des rapports medecins/labos. J'ai loupé un épisode ?


Ouais pareil j'ai eu comme un instant de flottement au début de la dernière émission quand s'affiche le "Rédacteur en chef - PC Inpact".
._.. PC INpact, Qatar ... Qatar, PC INpact ... Non ben non, doit y'avoir une coquille là._

Pi un peu après :
_ Aaaah mais non, tout s'explique en fait ! Il est là pour parler de l'indépendance des médecins par rapport aux labos ... Wait _

----------


## Robix66

> Ben merci d'avoir pointé vers PCiNpact, je connaissais pas du tout/lisais pas, et si leur indépendance donne le même résultat que pour ISI ou CPC, ça doit être à voir.


Personnellement, je trouve que la qualité de PCI s'est largement dégradée, d'ailleurs j'ai pas renouvelé mon premium pour cette raison.

----------


## chipolata

Double couche de qualité pour cette offre, j'ai juste un bémol au vue des livraisons de canard a la bourre je préfère toujours le prendre en kiosque.

Après @si connait souvent des hauts est débats "huhu" et les émissions type dans le texte ou les intervenants comme celui sur les méandres cognitivo-comportemental laisse un vide, si il n'y a que l'émission hebdomadaire qui parfois laisse sur sa faim. J'y suis abonné depuis le début rien que pour les soutenir par principe. Il faut coupler a Acrimed et kokopelli moi je dis  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Acrimed et kokopelli moi je dis


Un homme de goût. Ajoutez le Monde Diplo qui a aussi des difficultés financières  ::P: 
Par contre pour le jumelage avec Acrimed c'est pas gagné. Néanmoins, à ceux qui s'intéressent à @SI et à la critique des médias, je ne peux que recommander vivement l'émission conjointe de ces deux frères ennemis. 
C'est par ici.

----------


## Argelle

J'ai tenu la lecture de 4 pages de cet article sur le site d'Acrimed, je ne suis que peu enclin à visionner les 10 (!!) vidéos, et j'ai du vivre dans une grotte (médiatique) les 5 dernières années. Alors d'accord, il y a du Bourdieu, du chômeur et du Le Monde, mais je ne comprends pas où est la polémique. 
Un résumé en une phrase pointue pour les nuls du fond, Julizn ?  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Un résumé en une phrase pointue pour les nuls du fond, Julizn ?


 En une phrase (et d'après mes souvenirs) : 

@SI et Bourdieu ont été en conflits ; Acrimed est dans un mouvement plutôt Bourdieusien ; les deux entités ont pour objectifs la critique des médias, l'un étant plus dans la lutte et dans la description ; ils ont des désaccords de forme et de fonds. 

C'est un résumé très brut, je pense que les 4 pages ont été plus claires. Mais l'émission éclaire assez bien les limites que peut avoir Arrêt sur Images. Néanmoins, tout dispositif médiatique a forcément des limites et ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose bien entendu ; il faut juste prendre en compte ces limites.

----------


## chipolata

Grosse querelle sur la manière dont le biais médiatique de l'époque n'a pas permis à Bourdieu d'exprimé son talent. Il c'est fait piéger par des mécanique qu'il a dénoncé d'ailleurs dans un petit livret par la suite et depuis c'est une rancune de Mr Maler qui ne faiblit pas. D. Schneidermann n'est pas un tendre non plus, il a eu un différent avec Edwy plenel et tant que celui-ci ne là pas reconnus lors d'un déplacement in-situe à médiapart il était et encore un peu dans une position victimaire peut objective (pléonasme je sais).
Gros melon and-co sur les deux dossiers, chacun sa vision de l’objectivité médiatique mais très intéressante.

----------


## Argelle

Outch, la qualité sémantique de vos propos me laisse supposer que vous êtes le signe objectivant que des lectures saines donnent des esprits éclairés et enrichis, ou au contraire que les personnes possédant un champs linguistique étendu et un intellect plus varié que la moyenne sont enclins à visiter ce genre d'endroits de débats/décryptage/combats médiatique. Bref, à voir !
J'ai un vague souvenir de cette (non) intervention de Bourdieu, mais pas que Schneidermann ou son émission y soit pour quelque chose, si ? C'est donc comme vous dites sur les moyens de la critique du système médiatique qu'il y a friction ? Une sorte de guerre d'écoles ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Outch, la qualité sémantique de vos propos me laisse supposer que vous êtes le signe objectivant que des lectures saines donnent des esprits éclairés et enrichis, ou au contraire que les personnes possédant un champs linguistique étendu et un intellect plus varié que la moyenne sont enclins à visiter ce genre d'endroits de débats/décryptage/combats médiatique. Bref, à voir !
> J'ai un vague souvenir de cette (non) intervention de Bourdieu, mais pas que Schneidermann ou son émission y soit pour quelque chose, si ? C'est donc comme vous dites sur les moyens de la critique du système médiatique qu'il y a friction ? Une sorte de guerre d'écoles ?


 Ta première phrase me fait un peu peur. 
A la suite de "Sur la télévision" (au départ une conférence orale puis un bouquin), il y a eu une émission d'Arret sur Images avec Bourdieu et je ne sais plus quel médiacrate (celui qui est au MODEM maintenant, la marche du siècle tout ça). Suite à cette émission, Bourdieu a publié un papier critiquant le dispositif de l'émission. Droit de réponse, puis Schneidermann publie "Du journalisme après Bourdieu", où il critique un certain nombre de concepts développés dans le livre/conférence de Bourdieu. 
C'est donc à ce moment qu'est née la fracture Bourdieusien (voire sociologues au sens large - peu de sociologues étant invités dans ses émissions alors que de nombreux sociologues travaillent sur les médias) et Arrêt sur Images. 
Il faut aussi rappeler que Pierre Carles, très proche de Bourdieu (il a réalisé le documentaire "La sociologie est un sport de combat"), a également fait deux documentaires critiques à l'endroit de DS : "Pas vu pas pris" et "Enfin pris". 

Il y a également une différences d'écoles et de concepts, mais également des évolutions dans le temps. J'ai l'impression qu'@SI est devenue plus intéressante et plus militante depuis qu'elle n'est plus à la TV. Il suffit de voir le nombre important d'émissions avec Mélenchon, Lordon, Pierre Rabhi etc. L'un des points de dispute était à l'époque : "Peut on critiquer la télévision à la télévision", et surtout "Peut-on dans un dispositif médiatique se libérer des biais médiatiques de mise en scènes (des débats, des conflits)."

----------


## eKaps

Pierre Carles, le mec qui emmène un caméscope chez un psychanalyste pour savoir si Schneidermann ment .

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Pierre Carles, le mec qui emmène un caméscope chez un psychanalyste pour savoir si Schneidermann ment http://i.imgur.com/hw4EV34.png.


Haha ouais cette scène est totalement WTF.  
Surtout ce psychanalyste, il est génial.  :^_^:

----------


## eKaps

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les 3 volets du documentaires sont disponibles sur YouTube :

----------


## Groufac

Et je recommande ces reportages, rien que "Pas vu Pas pris" est juste super bien foutu (si l'on passe la voix monocorde de Pierre Carles).

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et je recommande ces reportages, rien que "Pas vu Pas pris" est juste super bien foutu (si l'on passe la voix monocorde de Pierre Carles).


 Non, le mieux c'est "La sociologie est un sport de combat" #TeamBourdieu

----------


## Molina

> Et je recommande ces reportages, rien que "Pas vu Pas pris" est juste super bien foutu (si l'on passe la voix monocorde de Pierre Carles).


 Il a une super voix de narrateur... Son timbre fait tout, il n'a pas besoin d'avoir des intonations  ::wub::

----------


## Groufac

Moi ça ne me gène pas, mais faut avouer que c'est un des plus gros reproches qui est fait au film en général.

----------


## Frypolar

> Surtout ce psychanalyste, il est génial.


Maître Yoda en vrai  ::o: 

Edit : il défonce putain  :^_^:

----------


## la Vieille

> Haha ouais cette scène est totalement WTF.  
> Surtout ce psychanalyste, il est génial.


Il m'a donné envie de faire une analyse ce monsieur. Et peur aussi…

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Si vous pouvez attendre 15 jours environ que le bouzin soit opérationnel, en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.


 :Bave:

----------


## Flad

> Si vous pouvez attendre 15 jours environ que le bouzin soit opérationnel, en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.


La réciproque existe-t'elle ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La réciproque existe-t'elle ?


Absolument

----------


## Flad

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle, merci  :;):

----------


## Izual

J'attends donc la sortie de l'offre pour m'abonner aux deux en même temps.

----------


## Exekias

Je savais pas où le mettre donc ça sera finalement ici  ::P: 

L'interview d'Ivan le fou sur Boudoir Gambetta : http://dl.radio01.net/383HD-LLBG9.mp3 Sa vie, son oeuvre et CPC. Et en prime un blind test (j'ai aussi fait 2/6  ::|: ).

----------


## Groufac

3/6

\o/

----------


## Jarret2Porc

4/6, je vous doze ! 

C'est quand j'ai crié Monkey Island comme un con alors que mon gamin dort dans la chambre d'à coté que j'ai compris que j'étais définitivement un vieux Geek !

Très sympa cette émission. Vraiment m'sieur Canard PC, j'adore votre parcours et ce que vous êtes.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Absolument


 CPC et Hardware ?

----------


## Nacodaco

> Si vous pouvez attendre 15 jours environ que le bouzin soit opérationnel, en tant qu'abonné @si vous aurez un tarif préférentiel sur Canard PC.


Ce sera moins cher que le tarif de *ré*-abonnement ?

----------


## Hobbyone

L'émission du 07/06/2013 concernait le crowfunding au travers de l'immense succés de celui du film "Noob" (Web-série sur les MMORPG) qui tablait sur 35.000 euros jusqu'au 16/07/2013 qui en a déjà réuni plus de 10 fois plus. Vivement l'offre couplé, j'ai trop hâte.

----------


## Groufac

Prochaine émission d'@si en partenariat avec CPC sur les Iou-tout-beurre.
https://twitter.com/arretsurimages/s...06640682532865

----------


## Izual

C'est bien le 15 qu'on peut s'abonner ?

On pourra le faire en ligne...?

----------


## eKaps

Ivan avait précisé (le 24 mai) que cela serait disponible dans environ deux semaines. Il y a des chances que l'info tombe en même temps que la news annonçant l'émission aujourd'hui. Vu que les abonnements d'@si et de CPC peuvent se faire en ligne, je suis certain que cela sera possible de faire de même pour l'abonnement combiné.

----------


## Izual

Ayé c'est sorti : http://www.arretsurimages.net/abonnements-canard.php

Juste 10€ plus cher qu'un abonnement d'un an à CPC, avec @si en prime donc.  ::lol::

----------


## Groufac

Moi je suis déjà abonné @si, comment que je fais pour avoir un tarif avantageux? Pas trouvé  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 17h24 ---------- Previous post was at 17h19 ----------

 :^_^:  la bannière de pub sur @si

----------


## Izual

"Y a un char d'assaut au rayon viande !"  :^_^:

----------


## EndyDune

Trop bon ! Il n'a jamais joué sur PC ^^
Bon alors moi je suis déjà abonné @si (je me suis réabonné y'a un mois), mais pas à CPC bien que lecteur depuis toujours, y'a un rattrapage de formule pour les gens comme moi ?

----------


## Citwon

Le système de parrainage est toujours disponible ? Parce que j'aimerais bien tâter un peu la bête (même si je lis les articles gratuits quand l'envie me prends) avant de m'abonner.

----------


## Izual

Ouaip, je peux te filer un accès d'un mois si tu veux (on en a 5 de dispo quand on s'abonne). Si tu es intéressé, il me faut ton mail et ton nom/prénom par MP (si le nom/prénom est bidon, je doute que tu ailles en prison et ton anonymat sera préservé  ::):  ).

----------


## Groufac

Emission sur le phénomène des Youtubeurs.

Ah putain la crise de rire devant la scène de fin, Schneidermann qui se met à Call of Duty ! Epique  ::XD:: 
Bon sinon très bonne émission, en même temps ils mettent @si + CPC + Pomf + JdGrenier dans la même émission, je pars déjà conquis.

PS: J'ai un nouveau parrainage qui traîne depuis mon réabonnement @si, pour une personne qui veut voir l'émission je fournis  ::): .

----------


## moot

Bon j'ai renouvelé mon abo relativement récemment aussi, mais je crois que je vais craquer quand même. 
Sinon encore 5 parrainages dispo ici qui n'en veut ? (=> me pm)



> Si tu es intéressé, il me faut ton mail et ton nom/prénom par MP (si le nom/prénom est bidon, je doute que tu ailles en prison et ton anonymat sera préservé ).

----------


## Karibou77

Je viens de finir le visionnage de l'émission, comme à chaque fois, c'est super bien, Ivan est excellent. Par contre, je ne connaissais pas du tout la Youtubeuse présente, et je ne pense pas avoir envie d'aller plus loin dans la découverte de ce qu'elle fait. Sa présence était assez anecdotique, et un tweet que j'ai vu me fait penser qu'elle était surtout là pour ne pas avoir un plateau 100% masculin. C'est louable, mais j'aurais préféré une femme avec plus de répondant et plus de choses à dire. M'enfin, je ne connais pas assez la sphère des youtubeuses JV pour savoir si il y a beaucoup de monde qui aurait pu tenir ce rôle.

Qu'importe, sur l'ensemble c'était vraiment bien et la scène post-crédits ainsi que les conneries que faisaient les gars du JDG m'ont bien fait marrer. Une chose est sûre : je n'ai jamais vu de vidéo de Diablox9, et ce n'est pas l'émission qui m'a donné envie d'y jeter un oeil.

Sinon, je sens que je vais succomber à l'abonnement commun. Je suis sur @si depuis leur lancement, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment sauté le pas pour CPC. Cette occasion est vraiment trop tentante. Ils font des 4-pack à prix réduit?

EDIT : Ah oui, et j'ai aussi toujours 10 parrainages que je n'ai jamais utilisé, si ça vous tente.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai vu un extrait avec le JDG, j'aime bien ce qu'il fait, mais dans l'extrait, il montre qu'il ne sait absolument pas parler ce gars (c'était au début de son apparition sans doute, il y avait un canard et la Mort derrière lui).. Il se reprend après, ou c'est tout le temps comme ça ? Parce que là mes oreilles ont souffert quand je l'ai entendu.

----------


## Jibece

Chouette offre!
En revanche, je suis déjà abonné Canard PC (et ceci pour encore 6 mois); existe-t-il une offre de "rattrapage"? Merci.

----------


## Karibou77

> J'ai vu un extrait avec le JDG, j'aime bien ce qu'il fait, mais dans l'extrait, il montre qu'il ne sait absolument pas parler ce gars (c'était au début de son apparition sans doute, il y avait un canard et la Mort derrière lui).. Il se reprend après, ou c'est tout le temps comme ça ? Parce que là mes oreilles ont souffert quand je l'ai entendu.


 Dans l'ensemble je n'ai pas été choqué par ses prises de parole. J'ai appris pas mal de choses sur sa manière de fonctionner et c'était assez intéressant. Mais ce n'était pas un des intervenants les plus actifs. Je ne sais pas si c'était dû à l'éloignement ou à une absence d'aisance à prendre la parole, mais c'était dommage.

----------


## moot

Autant le JDG, j'aime bien son taf', le montage toussa y'a clairement une patte unique, les commentateurs aussi (je suis un fidèle depuis des lustres de Ken Bogard), autant j'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt des let's play, mater quelqu'un d'autre jouer à un jeu solo, nyuh ? Quelqu'un a un exemple à me conseiller pour comprendre ce phénomène. 
(ou c'est comme d'hab : chui trop vieux  ::|:  )

----------


## Frypolar

Pour se faire un avis sur un jeu, un let's play est fort pratique. Les vidéos de gameplay de la promo sont peu fiables. Ça donne un bon aperçu du jeu tel qu’il serait sur ton PC. Après, les commentaires du joueur peuvent être plus ou moins intéressants et orientés mais voir le jeu en action est déjà un bon complément du test papier.

----------


## moot

Moui mais 5-6 minutes de gameplay ça suffit a priori, au-delà c'est du spoil. M'enfin. 
Sinon oui sympa l'émission, mais comme les dernières fois j'aurais ptet' du lire le dossier avant. Tiens d'ailleurs je m'attendais à ce que ça évoque le cas du youtubeur qui a signé le contrat "à vie" avec machinima, il est dans le dossier ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Moui mais 5-6 minutes de gameplay ça suffit a priori, au-delà c'est du spoil. M'enfin.


Ça dépend du jeu. 5-6 minutes ça suffit rarement quand même. Et t’es pas obligé de regarder plusieurs heures ou un walkthrough complet.

----------


## Perlooz

Le sujet de la dernière émission m'intéresse, j'espère qu'il sera possible de la visionner comme celles où CPC a participé.

----------


## tompalmer

Pareil j'attends que ça sorte en clair, ou que Biokey me lâche une invit' comme promis lors de notre dernière partie de chasse  :Cigare:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Autant le JDG, j'aime bien son taf', le montage toussa y'a clairement une patte unique, les commentateurs aussi (je suis un fidèle depuis des lustres de Ken Bogard), autant j'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt des let's play, mater quelqu'un d'autre jouer à un jeu solo, nyuh ? Quelqu'un a un exemple à me conseiller pour comprendre ce phénomène. 
> (ou c'est comme d'hab : chui trop vieux  )


Je pense que le problème c'est pas le format "let's play", c'est surtout que 99 % des gens qui font des let's play sont chiants à mourir et n'ont aucun charisme.
Par exemple regarder zerator jouer à un jeu solo, j'accroche totalement.

----------


## eKaps

> Pareil j'attends que ça sorte en clair, ou que Biokey me lâche une invit' comme promis lors de notre dernière partie de chasse


Fais moi un MP tout beau tout propre et je t'envoie ça.

----------


## Argelle

> Chouette offre!
> En revanche, je suis déjà abonné Canard PC (et ceci pour encore 6 mois); existe-t-il une offre de "rattrapage"? Merci.


J'ai le cas inverse, et dans la newsletter d'@SI ce matin, il y a bien un lien vers l'abonnement groupé CPC+@SI pour payer l'abonnement à tarif préférentiel CPC, si on est déjà abonné à @SI. Mais j'ai m'impression que l'abonnement à ce dernier est fixe 30 €, et qu'il n'y a que le prix d'abonnement CPC qui change.


```
@SI seul   CPC seul
30 €         78 €
+ CPC       + @SI
59 €           30 €          
Total         Total
89 €         108 € ?
```

----------


## eKaps

L'offre n'est pas valable hors de France ? J'ai également suivi le lien envoyé par @si et j'obtient "Offre indisponible pour 'Europe', désolés."

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je viens de finir le visionnage de l'émission, comme à chaque fois, c'est super bien, Ivan est excellent. Par contre, je ne connaissais pas du tout la Youtubeuse présente, et je ne pense pas avoir envie d'aller plus loin dans la découverte de ce qu'elle fait. Sa présence était assez anecdotique, et un tweet que j'ai vu me fait penser qu'elle était surtout là pour ne pas avoir un plateau 100% masculin. C'est louable, mais j'aurais préféré une femme avec plus de répondant et plus de choses à dire. M'enfin, je ne connais pas assez la sphère des youtubeuses JV pour savoir si il y a beaucoup de monde qui aurait pu tenir ce rôle.


Ses interventions étaient d'un intérêt limité. Néanmoins elles permettent aussi de souligner les contradictions de ses youtubeur "amateurs". Elle dit d'abord faire ça pour le fun, ne pas se soucier des revenus qui sont pour elle un peu d'argent de poche, ce que je trouve tout à fait sensé. Mais on apprend un peu plus loin dans l'émission qu'elle a en fait une sorte d'agent qui est là pour analyser ce qui fonctionne ou non dans ses vidéos afin de maximiser ses vues. On est d'un coup bien loin de l'amateur qui se fait plaisir et qui voit la rémunération de ses vidéos comme un bonus. 
De plus je trouve assez crispant son "argument" qui consiste à dire que les gens sont pas là pour savoir ce qu'elle gagne mais pour voir ses vidéos. A 18 piges être déjà tellement dans cet esprit de l'argent tabou, ça me désespère un peu. 
J'étais déjà assez méfiant vis à vis des vidéos testeurs amateurs, de part leur "amateurisme" justement mais aussi du fait qu'on ne savait pas trop quelles influences extérieures pouvaient planer sur ces vidéos par contre je n'imaginais pas que certains faisaient appel à des "agents" ou des régies pub. 
Un bémol sur la vidéo, l'émission (par souci d'exhaustivité sans doute) mélange un peu tout les styles. Un joueur du grenier ou un Usul n'a pas grand chose à voir avec Un diabloX9 ou la personne qui était en vidéo-conf. L'approche du média me semble complètement différente.

----------


## Karibou77

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est d'ailleurs lorsqu'elle a commencé à dire "mais vous pensez qu'au fric, c'est pas important etc.." qu'elle m'a vraiment agacé. C'était assez faux-cul de sa part. Ou alors complètement naïf, après tout, elle est encore jeune. Mais il faudrait lui rappeler que l'épreuve de philo au bac c'est ce lundi, et qu'elle devrait aiguiser un peu son argumentation pour éviter une pendaison de correcteur. 

Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que vu le plateau, ça pouvait partir un peu dans tous les sens, et ç'aurait été difficile à mon sens de traiter le sujet sans aborder les différents genres de production qu'on peut retrouver sur Youtube. Il aurait presque fallu faire plusieurs émissions, en séparant les différents cas de figure, afin de traiter le sujet de manière plus approfondie encore.

----------


## moot

Plusieurs émissions ? Météfou ! Ça s'excite déjà sur leurs forums 



> J ai vraiment du mal à comprendre votre revirement soudain vers le jeu vidéo. Un emission sur deux y est consacrée. Je vais me désabonner si ça continue.


 ::|:

----------


## Psk

> Plusieurs émissions ? Météfou ! Ça s'excite déjà sur leurs forums


Je suis abonné depuis le début d'@SI et ça a toujours été comme ça. Ca sera réglé quand ils auront crée une émission dédiée aux jeux vidéos, ce qui arrivera très vite (comme il y a eu "Ligne J@une", "@ux sources", "@u prochain épisode", etc). Le forum @si est très "direct", mais c'est plutôt une bonne chose : ça a permis de créer ou de continuer diverses séries d'émissions qui n'avaient à première vue aucun rapport avec @SI (sur le cinéma, les séries, les livres, etc), même si ça a aussi fait partir quelques chroniqueurs très critiqués (certains injustement IMO), vu la dureté des posts.

----------


## Karibou77

C'est pour cela que je lis très peu les forums d'@si. Et aussi parce qu'ils sont assez mal fichus, je trouve. 
@Psk : Tu parles de quels chroniqueurs?

----------


## eKaps

> Et aussi parce qu'ils sont assez mal fichus, je trouve.


Tiens je suis pas seul à trouver cela alors. J'ai bien essayé de comprendre ce choix mais mes mails restent systématiquement sans réponse.

----------


## tompalmer

Sinon pas mal la brunette du début  ::wub::

----------


## eKaps

> Sinon pas mal la brunette du début


Squeezie ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Squeezie ?


laure daussy monsieur

----------


## Fakir Bleu

Vraiment agréable à suivre cette émission sur les youtoubeurres. J'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur le "formatage" en cours de ces personnalités, à quoi on peut s'attendre, tout ça... Va-t-on en rester à la pub, plus ou moins déguisée à la Diablox9 ?

----------


## Karibou77

> Tiens je suis pas seul à trouver cela alors. J'ai bien essayé de comprendre ce choix mais mes mails restent systématiquement sans réponse.


Je crois qu'ils ont gardé le même modèle de forum que lorsqu'ils passaient encore sur France 5, tout simplement.

----------


## eKaps

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un site permet de faire une estimation des revenus quotidiens et annuels par chaîne YouTube. J'ai fait l'essai avec la chaîne de ItsHeavenFox qui déclare gagner 300 euros en moyenne par mois. Le résultat est une fourchette entre 120 et 1170 euros. Bien que cette fourchette soit large, cela permet tout de même de donner un ordre d'idée, tout en gardant en tête que les revenus fluctuent selon la fréquentation de la chaîne. Les régies publicitaires sont également mentionnées. 

Le lien : http://socialblade.com

----------


## Daturax

Bravo encore une excellente émission et j'ai hâte de lire canard PC pour la compléter.
Bravo aussi parce que je trouve que les émissions se bonifient à chaque fois, vous commencez vraiment à trouver le bon rythme, que ce soit les invités ou les questions abordées je trouve que ça apprend vraiment des choses.
Personnellement je connaissait que P&T et Chip & Noi parce que je joue à ces 2 jeux mais je soupçonnait pas que ça prenait une tel ampleur.
J’espère que ce travail en commun continuera.
Et il me reste 3 parrainages si ça intéresse des canards...

----------


## Psk

> C'est pour cela que je lis très peu les forums d'@si. Et aussi parce qu'ils sont assez mal fichus, je trouve. 
> @Psk : Tu parles de quels chroniqueurs?


De souvenir :

- Avant de créer l'émission sur les séries, il y a eu une première collaboration @si / Rafik (chronique écrite feux fois par mois sur l'univers séries / jeux vidéos / cinéma, et émissions sur le cinéma). Il me semble qu'il était parti faché par les critiques de certains membres du forum, avant de revenir récemment pour @u prochain épisode (qui n'existe plus d'ailleurs aujourd'hui je crois).
- Je me souviens qu'à une époque, Anne Sophie Jacques faisait une chronique dans chaque émission @SI, sur un mot lié au thème de l'émission, pendant l'émission (en plein coeur du débat). La chronique a disparu après d'assez violentes critiques. ASJ est toujours à @SI, mais on la voit beaucoup moins...
- Jusqu'à très récemment, Sébastien Bohler (qui était déjà chroniqueur à l'époque de l'émission TV) était présent une émission sur deux (il alternait avec Didier Porte), pour une chronique neuroscience / effets sur nos cerveaux, liée au thème de l'émission. Les critiques étaient de plus en plus violentes à chaque émission, on le voit plus depuis l'avant dernière émission CPC/@SI.

Et j'en ai probablement oublié d'autres. Maja c'est différent puisqu'elle est tombée enceinte. Pour la deuxième collaboration Rafik / @SI et l'émission de Guy Birenhaum, ça semble être personnel puisque les émissions plaisaient à pas mal de mondes.

Sinon les forums sont corrects, le système de vote permet justement de facilement savoir ce que pensent la majorité des @sinautes. Par contre j'avais installé un addon ou un script pour Firefox, pour rendre la navigation et le suivi du forum plus sympa, fait par un @sinaute. Je me souviens plus c'est quoi et ce que ça fait exactement...

----------


## Anonyme871

Honnêtement, Sébastien Bohler ne me manque pas. Il tenait absolument à tout ramener aux neurosciences sans aucune vision d'ensemble ou mise en perspective et de façon "légèrement" dogmatique. C'est dommage parce qu'il y'a des choses intéressantes dans le domaine mais là c'était vraiment pas possible.

----------


## Izual

Ah oui sur le forum effectivement.




> Je n'en doute pas quand il s'agit d'info. mais là !
> 
> Daniel s'étionnera l'année prochaine que d'autres @sinautes auront prit le large... Mais il sera trop tard !
> 
> Ce genre d'emission est bon pour une émission dédiée.
> 
> J'ai essayé mais au bout de 5 minutes je n'en pouvais plus... J'ai préfairé reguarder NCIS Los Angeles


En même temps je blâme pas les gens qui ne s'intéressent pas au JV de ne pas aimer une émission centrée précisément sur le JV. Mais @si fait dans la critique de médias et Youtube devient un média incontournable...

Edit : Hmrpf.



> Je maintiens qu'@SI fait(ou faisait)parti de ceux qui compensaient le  lavage de cerveau de la télé ou autres médias et il faudrait qu'il  continue ainsi en développant s'il veut séduire une clientèle jeune des  émissions du genre de celle-ci,mais en parallèle avec des émissions  d'actualité,ce qui pourrait les amener à s'intéresser à autre chose qu'à  des jeux vidéos mais à leur vie dans cette société pourrie.Il n'y a pas  que l'évasion mais aussi la réalité!

----------


## Karibou77

Merci pour les infos psk, je me rappelais surtout d'Elisabeth Levy qui avait été très critiquée sur les forums, mais pour les autres, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait eu une telle fronde. Dommage, à part Bolher qui, même si il propose des choses intéressantes, n'était pas toujours pertinent et ouvert (je pense entre autre au mini clash qu'il y a eu entre lui et Ivan lors de sa dernière apparition), je les aime assez bien dans l'ensemble.

----------


## Euklif

> En même temps je blâme pas les gens qui ne s'intéressent pas au JV de ne pas aimer une émission centrée précisément sur le JV. Mais @si fait dans la critique de médias et Youtube devient un média incontournable...


Youtube ou pas, ça reste centré sur les jeux vidéos. Un truc plus généraliste, avec des norman et autres cyprien, leurs auraient surement plus parlés.
En tous cas, je ne suis pas abonné @si mais ce que vous laissez entrevoir de leur forum n'est pas très beau. Ce serait gentil pour eux de dédramatisez la chose s'il y a lieu de le faire ^^.

----------


## Karibou77

Centrée jeux vidéos, oui, mais pas tant que ça finalement. Le sujet, c'était avant tout : faire des sous avec Youtube, comment ça marche et pourquoi? Les questions qui ont été amenées sur l'indépendance et le lien avec le public auraient été tout aussi pertinentes si on avait parlé de youtubers comme Nostalgia Critic, par exemple.

----------


## Daturax

> Honnêtement, Sébastien Bohler ne me manque pas. Il tenait absolument à tout ramener aux neurosciences sans aucune vision d'ensemble ou mise en perspective et de façon "légèrement" dogmatique. C'est dommage parce qu'il y'a des choses intéressantes dans le domaine mais là c'était vraiment pas possible.


Entièrement d'accord, je ne dis pas que les neurosciences ne sont pas intéressantes mais de là à le voir intervenir sur tout et n’importe quoi quelque soit le sujet de l'émission c'est vraiment trop!

Quand aux grincheux d'ASI , il y en a toujours eu, le fait est que le jeu vidéo , youtube, et tout ce qui gravite autour du net fait partis des medias et que ASI est pleinement fondé à traiter de ces sujets.

D'autant plus qu'il n'y a aucune complaisance pour tel ou tel intérêt économiques dans ces émissions, et Yvan sur ce point est dans son rôle en venant jouer le casseur d'ambiance qui rappel que derrière une démarche sincère et sympa il y a des forces économiques qui ne sont pas forcément djeuns et altruistes!

J'ai d'ailleurs particulièrement apprécié les 10 dernières minutes de l'émission ou Marc Valentin est un peu poussé dans ses retranchements par Yvan. C'est vrais qu'un CA de 2 Millions d'Euros c'est loin d'être extraordinaire, maintenant c'est un marché en pleine formation , on connait les lois des 20/80 et surtout on imagine bien les acquisitions fusions qui vont s'opérer quand le marché va se développer....et avec youtube en seul maitre des données...le tout dans une ambiance apparemment bien opaque!

----------


## tompalmer

Ce que j'en retiens, c'est que les revenus pubs de youtube sont un peu supérieurs aux revenus adwords classiques, mais que les chaines sont quasi obligées de se prostituer quand même.

On parle peu de dailymotion dans tous ça également, ce serait sympa d'avoir le complément d'information (y'a du let's play la dessus en plus). Et avec le lien d'ekaps/biokey, on se rend compte que pas mal de gens sont des odieux vendus ; par exemple leviath40 qui vient ici de temps en temps et qui selon le lien serait affilié a Machinima.

je trouve que l'émission fait le juste complément de celle avec Chièze, ce qui rappelle que pas mal de journaleux et de blogueurs/Ytubers sont à mettre dans le même panier.

Les solutions pour assainir tous ça seraient de : 
- Faire monter les revenus pubs (ce qui n'empêche pas l'appat du gain et donc des contrats louches en supplément)
- Faire des chaines payantes, mais impossible dans l'immédiat. Je crois que Google prépare un bouquet de chaine "premium" mais c'est un projet lointain (et un peu dégueulasse)
- Méthode X.Niel : On coupe la pub, et on verra ce qui restera  ::ninja:: 

En tous cas il est bon de savoir que certains gagnent leur vie quand même, ça fait moins de concurrence à Paul Emploi

----------


## Flad

L'émission sera t'elle dispo librement pdt 24H une nouvelle fois ou pas ?

----------


## Izual

Seulement si beaucoup d'abonnés votent pour cela. Mais ça a été le cas avec les autres émissions pour le JV donc tu peux avoir de l'espoir.

----------


## Karibou77

> - Faire des chaines payantes, mais impossible dans l'immédiat. Je crois que Google prépare un bouquet de chaine "premium" mais c'est un projet lointain (et un peu dégueulasse)


Pas si lointain que ça, ça a été lancé il y a un mois!

----------


## leviath40

> On parle peu de dailymotion dans tous ça également, ce serait sympa d'avoir le complément d'information (y'a du let's play la dessus en plus). Et avec le lien d'ekaps/biokey, on se rend compte que pas mal de gens sont des odieux vendus ; par exemple leviath40 qui vient ici de temps en temps et qui selon le lien serait affilié a Machinima.



Oui je suis un odieux vendu. Je lis toutes les deux semaines mon exemplaire de CanardPC assis sur ma cuvette en or massif acheté grâce aux millions que me rapporte youtube chaque semaine en faisant des vidéos sur des jeux niches connus par 0.5% des joueurs, et en français en plus. Si je les faisais en anglais, je serais trop riche, du coup il me faudrait préparer une évasion fiscale en Suisse si j'en crois le conseil de mes trois avocats et mon conseiller financier privé.

Parfois je réinvestis l'argent de Youtube dans du matos et des logiciels afin d'améliorer la qualité de ce que je propose sur ma chaîne, mais pas trop quand même, faut que j'économise pour m'acheter une superbe villa à Miami avec piscine, 15 pièces, majordome et service pizza gratuit.

Une chance pour moi, en plus d'être riche et vendu, j'ai un peu d'humour  :Cigare: 

Plus sérieusement, je fréquente régulièrement ce forum qui a des membres de qualité et où l'on peut avoir des débats constructifs autour du jeu vidéo. Car oui, en plus de me rapporter des millions, c'est également une vraie passion pour moi !
Ce coup ci, j'ai acheté cet exemplaire de CanardPC (mon premier, la honte !) car ce sujet me concerne et donc je voulais savoir si il était abordé avec sérieux.
Dans l'ensemble, c'est très juste et les chiffres tapent dans le vrai approximativement, notamment au niveau des revenus qui sont tellement variables et aléatoires qu'une estimation fiable est difficile. Moi-même en tant que concerné, je ne sais pas à l'avance.
Le milieu des youtubeurs est souvent entouré de légendes urbaines malsaines qui mènent à une certaine incompréhension et donc à la vindicte populaire sans foi ni loi.

J'ai commencé à faire mes vidéos en Avril 2010 et sur Youtube directement. Autant dire que le marché était inexistant tout comme le public. Histoire de corser les choses, j'ai choisi un thème qui me passionne vraiment mais très isolé : les jeux de stratégie en rapport avec l'Histoire. Mais c'est ce que j'aime. J'ai fait des vidéos pendant 2 ans et demi avant de devenir partenaire, TGN d'abord puis Machinima ensuite.
J'ai récemment dépassé les 10 000 abonnés et les 2 000 000 de vues sur mes vidéos. Autant dire que la fortune pour moi, c'est pas tout de suite voir même jamais. Mais oui, je gagne de l'argent grâce à youtube. Des sommes tout à fait modiques mais qui me permettent de voir l'avenir de la chaîne avec sérénité et donc la pérenniser. Je peux, de temps en temps, acheter des jeux à présenter ou du matos et logiciels pour garantir un contenu complet et de qualité. Etre youtubeur, ça rapporte mais au début c'est surtout un investissement financier et personnel sans retour. Mais c'est une passion alors je continue et puis c'est même devenu une sorte de drogue ou thérapie après tout ce temps. Je ne me vois tout simplement pas arrêter.

Je vois le milieu de youtube un peu comme un musicien de rue. Il aime ce qu'il fait, il se pose, il donne de son temps. Les gens aiment ou pas, ils soutiennent ou pas. C'est entièrement à leur bon vouloir. Parfois ça peut rapporter, parfois non, ça n'empêchera pas le musicien de revenir chaque jour. Et du côté du public, y'a trois castes : ceux qui donnent la petite pièce car ils aiment, ceux qui ont aimé et ne donnent rien mais applaudissent pour encourager, et ceux qui passent leur chemin.
Pareil pour Youtube, vous pouvez laisser la pub et soutenir le youtuber (et ça coûte rien de votre poche), vous pouvez regarder la vidéo et l'aimer et même la commenter pour soutenir mais la pub vous est insupportable donc vous avez Adblock, et puis y'a ceux qui passent leur chemin. C'est libre à chacun, je sais que de mon côté je ne vais pas forcer la main aux gens. Ils font comme bon leur semble.

Je ne peux pas donner mes paiements exacts car ça fluctue énormément et mon contrat me l'interdit mais à titre indicatif, sur les 30 derniers jours j'ai cumulé 142 000 vues, seules 81 000 sont monétisables car par exemple, Adblock et les portables ne diffusent pas les pubs. L'article en traite bien d'ailleurs, il faut faire une différence entre les vues totales et les monétisables, ça va du simple au double.

En ce qui concerne le lien avec les éditeurs, mon domaine étant de niche et mon succès très modeste, je n'ai pas été racheté par EA ou Ubisoft ça va de soi. Mais je contacte de mon propre chef des studios et éditeurs en rapport avec les jeux que je présente pour essayer d'avoir des exclusivités et enrichir ma chaîne. Par exemple, Total War Rome 2 approche et je devrais pouvoir avoir un accès preview au jeu. Tout cela est de ma propre volonté, on ne me verse aucun bakchich, on exige rien de moi, je veux simplement proposer plus. Il est sûr que si un gros éditeur me proposait de m'envoyer à Los Angeles pour lécher leurs bottes californiennes, cela me dérangerait d'un point de vue éthique mais ça n'arrivera jamais alors je ne me pose pas la question.

Voilà, comme on parle de moi et que ce sujet m'intéresse, j'ai pris cette opportunité pour m'exprimer. Une sorte de lettre ouverte.

Conclusion : Youtube rapporte, des sommes modiques pour certains, des sommes mirobolantes pour d'autres. Au final, ça reste au public de choisir quel youtubeur il regarde et lequel il soutient ou pas. 

P.S : Ce dernier exemplaire de CanardPC contient 14 pages de pubs pour 76 pages au total. Bouh !

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Le vrai sujet finalement est toujours le même : la transparence.
Entre un Youtuber qui fait ça "par passion" et qui au final ne réclame rien, et qui voit l'argent comme un bonus ; et celui qui fait une vraie industrie autour et qui vend des produits sans le dire, il y a un monde.
A l'auditeur de choisir, oui, mais en connaissance de cause.

----------


## Anonyme871

Exactement. D'autant qu'on voit pulluler sur les forums (par forcément ici cela dit) des commentaires. qui pointent du doigt le manque de fiabilité (pour utiliser un euphémisme) des testeurs "pro" tout en louant la supposé objectivité des amateurs (les vrais joueurs).
Après y'a forcément des formats d'émissions qui sont plus exposés aux "dérives" que d'autres.

----------


## Izual

Le problème c'est que la frontière est particulièrement floue. Si demain ton hobby de youtubeur d'Anno rencontre le succès, que tu as 50 000 abonnés et que tu commences à recevoir des bonus assez substantiels de la part de Youtube, tu vas commencer à optimiser très légèrement tes vidéos, à dire "n'oubliez pas de vous abonner", bref à tenter de grapiller un peu plus. Et faire la différence entre ceux qui infléchissent légèrement leurs vidéos pour quelques euros de rab' et ceux dont le rendement est la motivation principale est extrêmement difficile.

----------


## tompalmer

leviath : C'était a prendre au second degré, je n'ai aucun problème avec le fait de gagner de l'argent en faisant des vidéos. Le problème étant les contrats avec éditeurs qui existent, probablement pour une petite minorité.

Reste aussi a voir si tu as une liberté de parole ou non ? Pourrais tu dézinguer le prochain rome II sans répercussions ? Serais tu a nouveau invité a tester le multi du prochain jeu paradox si tu critique ouvertement un de leur jeu ou extention/dlc ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Le problème c'est que la frontière est particulièrement floue. Si demain ton hobby de youtubeur d'Anno rencontre le succès, que tu as 50 000 abonnés et que tu commences à recevoir des bonus assez substantiels de la part de Youtube, tu vas commencer à optimiser très légèrement tes vidéos, à dire "n'oubliez pas de vous abonner", bref à tenter de grapiller un peu plus. Et faire la différence entre ceux qui infléchissent légèrement leurs vidéos pour quelques euros de rab' et ceux dont le rendement est la motivation principale est extrêmement difficile.


Oui c'est pas faux, l'appât du gain (réel ou hypothétique) peut faire bouger les lignes, c'est certain.

----------


## tompalmer

> Oui c'est pas faux, l'appât du gain (réel ou hypothétique) peut faire bouger les lignes, c'est certain.


Un peu comme Gamekult qui tend à éviter le jeu PC parce que la majorité de leur audience sont des consoleux boutonneux, ça se retrouve absolument partout.

----------


## eKaps

Ça me rappelle les propos de Lordon. Il estime qu'il serait certainement tombé dans le consensualisme journalistique s'il avait eu une exposition médiatique privilégiée. La position de "YouTubeur passionné et désintéressé" n'est-elle finalement pas celle adoptée par des chaînes à l'audience limitée, soit une forme d'"idéologie par défaut" ? Qu'on le veuille ou non, la périodicité implicitement imposée une fois que l'on est rémunéré selon l'audience, appelle nécessairement une certaine optimisation, comme le dit Izual, de la chaîne. 

Encore une fois, la question de la transparence est primordiale. Je ne vois pas l'inconvénient à ce qu'une personne s'investissant pour produire du contenu de qualité gagne un peu (ou beaucoup) d'argent. Leviath40 cite les 14 pages de publicités de CanardPC. Oui il y a de la publicité, mais j'ose espérer que le lecteur identifie rapidement qu'une pleine page labellisée "publicité" en est une. Le principe est toutefois applicable au web en général. Comment connaître l'exacte indépendance des sites comme lesnumeriques.com qui ont pignon sur rue et sont susceptibles d'influencer les achats de milliers de consommateurs ? Qui va se méfier de prime abord de DiabloX9, qui va passer son bac ? Le régies publicitaires ont très bien compris comment se servir de cette apparente accessibilité et du pseudo-amateurisme. Le tabou, contractuellement imposé certes, entourant les revenus participe dans une certaine mesure à un fantasme qui dessert à mon sens le YouTubeur. 

Certains prennent la tangente en jouant la carte de la transparence quasi-complète. Cela semble être une stratégie marketing payante, en témoigne l'explosion des jeux indépendants (cf. Indie Game : The Movie par exemple). Quant à savoir s'il vaut mieux laisser les internautes dans le flou ou leur déballer le tout quitte à faire pleurer dans les chaumières (hommage à tous les développeurs bossant en parka), la question reste ouverte.

----------


## leviath40

> lReste aussi a voir si tu as une liberté de parole ou non ? Pourrais tu dézinguer le prochain rome II sans répercussions ? Serais tu a nouveau invité a tester le multi du prochain jeu paradox si tu critique ouvertement un de leur jeu ou extention/dlc ?


Je pars d'un principe qui peut paraître étrange au premier abord mais me semble gagnant/gagnant.
Si je parle du jeu avec objectivité, j'en présente les qualités tout comme j'en énonce les défauts, je vais gagner la confiance de l'auditeur qui va rester sur ma chaîne et continuer à regarder mes vidéos voir même acheter le jeu. Si je ne parle pas objectivement (ou du moins selon mon ressenti personnel en tant que gamer/youtubeur car je ne suis pas journaliste), je perds la confiance, les gens s'en vont et probablement se désintéresseront du jeu.
En tout cas, c'est comme ça que je le vois. Donc la meilleure promotion pour un jeu serait tout simplement que je sois honnête et que j'en parle librement sans la moindre contrainte. Au final, n'est ce pas mieux pour un éditeur d'accorder une liberté totale à ceux qui jouent et jugent leurs jeux ? Je pense que c'est la bonne démarche.
Shogun 2 m'a été offert par Sega France (RIP) à l'époque, ça ne m'a pas empêché d'en souligner les problèmes d'équilibrage dramatique du multijoueur que la compétition avec leaderboard a rendu malsain. J'ai également souligné la redondance de la campagne solo qui oppose des japonais à d'autres japonais, ça manque de classe.

Pour Rome 2, je me permettrai la même liberté.
Bien sûr, pour les besoins du spectacle et de la bonne humeur dans les vidéos, je peux pas passer chaque épisode à lyncher les défauts du jeu. Y'a aussi ça, mais les rappeler de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal, tout comme les qualités d'ailleurs.

Récemment j'avais annoncé une série sur Sim City car je suis fan de city builder, ma série sur Anno avait très bien marché. Et bien j'ai finalement renoncé au bout de 3 mois à lui redonner des chances non stop car il me semblait inacceptable de parler de ce jeu sur ma chaîne tant il puait l'amateurisme et transpirait de défauts, d'une parce que je pouvais pas faire semblant de prendre du plaisir à y jouer et deuxièmement car j'aurais eu honte d'avoir provoqué des ventes de ce jeu et créé des déceptions auprès de mon public qui l'aurait acheté en me faisant confiance. Tout ça j'y ai réfléchi en off et j'en ai pas parlé sur ma chaîne. Du coup, on retient que les jeux présentés sur ma chaîné dont je parle majoritairement en bien et c'est normal car il faut aimer ce qu'on présente pour en faire des vidéos. Sauf si on est le joueur du grenier donc le concept l'exige.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ça me rappelle les propos de Lordon. Il estime qu'il serait certainement tombé dans le consensualisme journalistique s'il avait eu une exposition médiatique privilégiée. La position de "YouTubeur passionné et désintéressé" n'est-elle finalement pas celle adoptée par des chaînes à l'audience limitée, soit une forme d'"idéologie par défaut" ? Qu'on le veuille ou non, la périodicité implicitement imposée une fois que l'on est rémunéré selon l'audience, appelle nécessairement une certaine optimisation, comme le dit Izual, de la chaîne.


Donc massification = médiocrité ? ça peut se voir ainsi.

----------


## Nacodaco

> P.S : Ce dernier exemplaire de CanardPC contient 14 pages de pubs pour 76 pages au total. Bouh !


Il y en a encore qui lisent le magazine sans Adblock ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Conclusion : Youtube rapporte, des sommes modiques pour certains, des sommes mirobolantes pour d'autres. Au final, ça reste au public de choisir quel youtubeur il regarde et lequel il soutient ou pas. 
> 
> P.S : Ce dernier exemplaire de CanardPC contient 14 pages de pubs pour 76 pages au total. Bouh !


Merci d'avoir pris la peine de réagir.
Je n'ai pas cherché à diaboliser qui que ce soit, et je précise (plusieurs fois il me semble) dans l'émission et dans le dossier qu'il y a des tas de youtubeurs différents, avec des motivations et des ambitions différentes. Une grande majorité gagne quelques dizaines d'euros ou à peine 200 par mois, et s'en servent pour acheter un meilleur micro ou améliorer leur matos de temps en temps. Aucun problème, au contraire: avoir la possibilité d'être un peu rémunéré pour sa passion, c'est génial.
Le problème vient de la furtivité et du camouflage de la publicité payée par les éditeurs. Le danger est là : abuser de la relation de confiance et de proximité qu'implique Youtube pour fourguer de la com' rémunérée.
Dans un journal, la pub doit être clairement identifiée comme telle (comme les annonces Ad Sense du reste). Et quand ce n'est pas le cas, c'est une tromperie et une faute grave pour le journal ou le journaliste qui s'en rend coupable.

Et sinon, Canard PC n°278 fait 80 pages et compte 10 pages de pub (en comptant le tapis de souris): les autres sont des promotions pour nous mêmes (abonnement , versions numériques...).

PS: Ne pas rater l'Erratum indiqué ici : http://canardpc.com/news-53031-canar...__erratum.html

ERRATUM:
La prestidigitation étant l'apanage du journalisme total, une erreur s'est glissée dans le dossier Youtubeurs. Page 47, colonne de texte de gauche, les montants sont magiquement indiqués en euros alors qu'il s'agit de dollars, ce qui fait une belle marge d'erreur. Nous ne manquerons pas de le corriger dans un prochain numéro ainsi que sur une dénonciation rectificative au Fisc.

----------


## Izual

Sur les forums d'@si, l'émission est apparemment la goutte d'eau pour ceux qui ne sont pas des "jeunes gros geeks des jeux vidéo qui ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez".

Pas de permalink malheureusement, mais descendez au post envoyé à 01:54 le 16/06/2013 et commencez à lire en descendant (donc jusqu'au plus récent), c'est pas mal : http://www.arretsurimages.net/forum/...42#msg-1312442
On a droit à à peu près tout, y compris "les jeux vidéo rendent violent".

----------


## Groufac

C'est pour ça que ça gagnerait à avoir une émission dédié. L'approche pour faire connaitre le média via l'émission classique est un peu trop "frontale" pour espérer faire changer la vision des gens sur la chose.

----------


## Izual

Tous les arguments avancés sont démontables (et montrent une méconnaissance profonde du jeu vidéo) mais ça prendrait pas mal de temps de tous les reprendre...

C'est d'autant plus triste que des émissions sur le cinéma par exemple ne seraient pas du tout décriées, alors que c'est un média qui désormais a moins d'ampleur et génère moins d'argent que le jeu vidéo.

----------


## Groufac

Tu prêche un convaincu  ::): .

Mais je dis juste qu'avoir une émission dédiée permettrait de faire passer les idées sans forcément tomber dans l'opposition qui, on le voit dans les commentaires de forum effectivement, est surtout une marque de méconnaissance de médium.

----------


## Izual

Oui oui non mais je suis d'accord.

Mais c'est dommage de faire passer le JV dans le ghetto d'une émission dédiée, de mon point de vue. Mais comme c'est le sort qu'a subi la littérature (D@ns le texte), alors finalement c'est peut-être bon signe ?  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Oui ça serait pas forcément un mauvais signe, d'ailleurs je pense que si l'émission centrale parlait "trop" régulièrement de ciné, ça râlerait aussi.
L'émission principale est souvent centrée sur l'actu (et c'est pas ce que je préfère), les habitués ont du mal à la voir autrement.

----------


## Daturax

> Oui ça serait pas forcément un mauvais signe, d'ailleurs je pense que si l'émission centrale parlait "trop" régulièrement de ciné, ça râlerait aussi.
> L'émission principale est souvent centrée sur l'actu (et c'est pas ce que je préfère), les habitués ont du mal à la voir autrement.


En même temps les habitués d'@si qui râlent c'est toujours les 3 même qui remplissent des pages sur le forum du site...il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'@sinautes qui défendent les émissions sur les jeux vidéo que l'inverse.
De plus beaucoup sont déjà des lecteurs de canard PC, il ne faut donc pas sur-interpréter les habituelles râleries des 3 péons qui sont incapables de voir que la télé n'est qu'un vieux média en sursis.

Les médias aussi changent et @si se doit de changer avec eux.

----------


## Groufac

Ce sont les envahisseur CPC qui débarquent sur le forum @si ceux qui sont contents  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Argelle

> En même temps les habitués d'@si qui râlent c'est toujours les 3 même qui remplissent des pages sur le forum du site...il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'@sinautes qui défendent les émissions sur les jeux vidéo que l'inverse.
> De plus beaucoup sont déjà des lecteurs de canard PC, il ne faut donc pas sur-interpréter les habituelles râleries des 3 même péons qui sont incapables de voir que la télé n'est qu'un vieux média en sursis, les média changent @si se doit de changer.


Tout à fait d'accord, ces trois lourds qui monopolisent le débat de leur vacuité font que j'ai abandonné la lecture régulière des forums @SI depuis longtemps. D'un autre coté, c'est un peu la même chose ici sur CPC dans "Le-topic-neskgen-des-niouzes-et-des-pécéistes"   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Balin

Bon ben je me suis bien fait chier cette fois-ci. Est ce que ça vient du sujet qui me touche une sans faire bouger l'autre ou des intervenants qui n'apportaient pas grand chose? Pomf j'ai rien contre lui mais il serait bien plus intéressant dans un débat sur l'e-sport. La youtubeuse dont j'ai perdu le nom n'a pas dit un truc de pertinant (ce qui était en corrélation avec sa chaîne qui a l'air d'être d'utilité public  ::o: ) et n'a aucun recul sur le sujet, bon elle a 18 balais la petite donc j'ai du mal à le lui reprocher.
J'ai eu l'impression que le sujet était moins préparé que les fois précédentes, du coup j'ai été plus auditeur passif que pris dans le "débat".

----------


## Hipparchia

Un abonné à CPC ou @si (l'un des deux quoi) a t-il tenté l'abonnement et peut me confirmer qu'on peut prolonger l'abonnement déjà en cours ?
Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir lu confirmation de cela.
Merki

----------


## Groufac

J'étais abonné @si et mon abonnement CPC s'étant achevé, j'ai renouvelé l'abo CPC via un lien présent dans la newsletter @si qui m'a renvoyé sur CPC.

Aujourd'hui ça a l'air de fonctionner, même si je vais devoir attendre une semaine et quelques pour te confirmer que j'ai bien reçu le 279  ::P: .

----------


## Wid

Y aurait il moyen de dénicher un petit parrainage histoire d'appuyer ma tentation de m'abonner (et à CanardPC aussi au passage tant qu'a faire...) ?  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

> Y aurait il moyen de dénicher un petit parrainage histoire d'appuyer ma tentation de *m'abonner (et à CanardPC aussi au passage tant qu'a faire...*) ?

----------


## Wid

Les CanardPC, je les achète occasionnellement quand le contenu me parle tout particulièrement (jusqu'à ce qu'un jour funeste, mon doigt finisse dans l'engrenage impitoyable de l'abonnement...peut-être...bientôt...)

----------


## dalgwen

> Y aurait il moyen de dénicher un petit parrainage histoire d'appuyer ma tentation de m'abonner (et à CanardPC aussi au passage tant qu'a faire...) ?


MP envoyé

----------


## Euklif

> Les CanardPC, je les achète occasionnellement quand le contenu me parle tout particulièrement (jusqu'à ce qu'un jour funeste, mon doigt finisse dans l'engrenage impitoyable de l'abonnement...peut-être...bientôt...)


L'abo, c'est pratique pour les feignants. Mais pour faire une pause -parce que c'était mieux avant ou parce que drapeau breton-, c'est pas pratique ^^.

----------


## Nacodaco

Et c'est peut-être que chez moi, mais l'abo c'est un mag sur dix qui n'arrive jamais (du coup faut faire une demande et on le reçoit 2 semaines après du coup [très bon sav quand même]).

Et selon les coins on peut recevoir très très tôt (c'est mon cas dans le Poitou) soit très très tard (une semaine de retard ou presque à chaque fois), c'était mon cas à Bordeaux.

---------- Post added at 18h49 ---------- Previous post was at 18h47 ----------

EDIT : Par contre je trouve le Canard de mieux en mieux niveau contenu pur ! Dossier, rétro, greenlight (j'aime bien voir les concepts mais si je fréquente pas le truc)...

----------


## Anon26492

> Et c'est peut-être que chez moi


Que chez toi  ::P: 
Ou plutôt pas chez tous.

Jamais raté un numéro.
Je regarde pas spécialement la date mais je l'ai rarement plus de deux-trois jours après avoir remarqué le sujet dédié sur le forum.

----------


## eKaps

C'est pas trop pipi-caca la presse jeux vidéo Mdt ?

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense qu'on est presque au niveau du journal de mickey

----------


## Volesprit

La vidéo m'intéresse bien, du coup si jamais il reste encore un parrainage à quelqu'un, j'en serais très heureux. :À vot' bon cœur m'ssieurs dames:

----------


## Izual

Offre de rattrapage pour les abonnés CPC : @si à -40% http://canardpc.com/news-53034-offre...s_abonnes.html

Volesprit : nom/prénom (bidons ?) + mail en MP et je t'envoie ça  ::):

----------


## Volesprit

Désolé, Argelle a été plus rapide.  ::P:  Je la (le ?) remercie d'ailleurs.

----------


## Argelle

Il dit que c'est "le" et que de rien, et que pour les intéressé(e)s j'ai encore quelques parrainages (pour 30 jours et pas 1 seul)  ::P:

----------


## Perlooz

Voté pour que l'on puisse la voir cette vidéo svp.

----------


## eKaps

1 euro  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## tompalmer

Quand même, @SI, je ne suis pas fan.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Burn The Whitch.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> L'abo, c'est pratique pour les feignants. Mais pour faire une pause -parce que c'était mieux avant ou parce que drapeau breton-, c'est pas pratique ^^.


mais si mais si, via le site on gérer son abonnement et le suspendre le temps d'un stage ou des vacances...

----------


## Lt Anderson

La célébrité ne vous donne pas le droit d'être sarcastique M. Gaudé.  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

Ni d'oublier les majuscules.

----------


## eKaps

Ni d'oublier les verbes.

----------


## Flad

Ni d'abeille.

----------


## ryohji



----------


## Zaltman

Est-ce que l'on peut payer son abonnement cpc+asi en jardinets ?

----------


## t4nk

> Voté pour que l'on puisse la voir cette vidéo svp.


Ah ouais, comme même.

----------


## Groufac

> Ah ouais, *comme* même.



Sinon la vidéo est déjà passé en contenu gratuit pendant une journée il me semble, donc ça sert plus à grand chose de voter pour  ::P: .
Va falloir se faire parrainer ou raquer 1 euros les cocos  :Cigare: .

----------


## Flad

> http://i.imgur.com/ge2yWWE.gif
> Sinon la vidéo est déjà passé en contenu gratuit pendant une journée il me semble, donc ça sert plus à grand chose de voter pour .
> Va falloir se faire parrainer ou raquer 1 euros les cocos .


Rofl, z'auriez pu prévenir  ::'(:

----------


## Groufac

Ah j'ai pas lu ça ici? Bah je dis peut être de la merde alors, ou je confond avec une vidéo précédente.

----------


## t4nk

> 


 :Bave:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> laure daussy monsieur


Ah, si c'est Daussy j'en veux aussi.

----------


## tompalmer

http://copainsdavant.com/p/laure-daussy-2792767

Voili voilou

----------


## eKaps

J'aurais pas dit si jeune.

----------


## Deblazkez

> J'aurais pas dit si jeune.


En gros une manière respectable de dire "elle fait vieille"...qu'on appel Mar_Lard, on en tient un   ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> En gros une manière respectable de dire "elle fait vieille"...qu'on appel Mar_Lard, on en tient un


Pas besoin de ça. Elle pourrait débarquer simplement parce que, même sans être féministe, on peut remarquer que la discussion sur l'émission d'ASI a bifurqué, sans raison aucune, sur le physique de la journaliste, avec stalking et tout et tout. GG mentalité. Après, que ce soit du machisme ou le symptôme d'une autre bêtise, je suis pas à même de trancher.

----------


## tompalmer

> Pas besoin de ça. Elle pourrait débarquer simplement parce que, même sans être féministe, on peut remarquer que la discussion sur l'émission d'ASI a bifurqué, sans raison aucune, sur le physique de la journaliste, avec stalking et tout et tout. GG mentalité. Après, que ce soit du machisme ou le symptôme d'une autre bêtise, je suis pas à même de trancher.


stalking ? y'a pas de stalking quand tu google quelqu'un et tombe sur des infos publiques sur un personnage public.

Connaitre le parcours d'un journaliste peut être interessant, je ne suis pas allé chercher des photos d'elles en petite culotte non plus.

----------


## eKaps



----------


## moot

3 parrainages encore dispo si besoin.
Un nom/prénom et un email en pm pour un petit mois d'@si gratos-tos-tos.

edit : Fini !

----------


## Hobbyone

> Je savais pas où le mettre donc ça sera finalement ici 
> 
> L'interview d'Ivan le fou sur Boudoir Gambetta : http://dl.radio01.net/383HD-LLBG9.mp3 Sa vie, son oeuvre et CPC. Et en prime un blind test (j'ai aussi fait 2/6 ).


Au cours de l’émission et en particulier lors du Blindtest, Yvan dévoile que pars deux fois il a été en présence d'un jeu exceptionnel lors de sa découverte, le premier est le fantastique HomeWorld, mais dans la discussion, il ne peut dévoiler le second titre. Je me demandais lequel est le second ? Merci. 
Superbe émission en tout cas, on y apprends l'histoire de CpC, trés sympa.

----------


## Izual

J'étais curieux aussi, je lui avais demandé, voilà sa réponse (sur twitter, donc forcément concise) : 




> Act of War, d'Eugen Systems. STR français + 1ers screens photoshopés, j'y croyais pas. Présentation du jeu et... boum la mâchoire!

----------


## Hobbyone

Merci beaucoup de la réponse, je penchais plus sur du Populous, Sim City ou CIV, mais comme STR c'est du lourd aussi ce jeu. Je suis un peu passé à coté, étant dans une grosse période Command and Conquer Générals à l'époque.^^

----------


## Izual

Ouh yeah : @si s'associe avec PC Inpact et créé une émission présentée par le talentueux JM Manach ! o/

----------


## Groufac

Pas mal du tout ça!

Tend on vers un regroupement de la presse indépendante?
Ah merde c'est pas le topic des questions  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je mets la source : http://www.arretsurimages.net/chroni...collage-id6085

----------


## Phenixy

Les copieurs!  ::ninja:: 

Excellent en tout cas, comme quoi les gens de bon goût finissent par se retrouver.  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Je croyais que Pcinpact c'était naze pour les canards

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je trouvais PC INpact naze avant d'être un canard.

----------


## DapperCloud

J'ai regardé cette émission hier soir, j'ai trouvé ça très intéressant. Et ça faisait vraiment plaisir de voir mar_lard avoir du répondant en face, au lieu de la regarder seule se faire plaisir sur des milliers de lignes !  ::): 
Partageant globalement les idées d'Yvan et Caféine sur la question, ça faisait vraiment du bien de les entendre exprimées posément, plutôt que d'entendre toujours le même son de cloche !  ::P: 
Ah et j'ai découvert Joystick (avant Canard PC, personne n'est parfait) à l'époque où Caf' en était rédac' chef, et le voir aussi bon dans les échanges m'a conforté dans ma très bonne opinion du bonhomme !

----------


## Machinagun

https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/383577382529273857

Retour de Canard PC à Arrêt sur Images avec ce soir une émission sur GTA V.  ::): 
Et ce coup-ci Ivan sera accompagné de Pipomantis.

----------


## Naiaphykit

Mais est ce qu'il y aura sa reum, à Pipo ? Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Wobu

Si quelqu'un veut un parrainage pour voir l'émission quand elle sera en ligne il m'en reste 5 à distribuer.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Et il y aura également un canard pour nous présenter son bouquin sur GTA4.

D'ailleurs lisez le, il est passionnant et coûte seulement 3€ en numérique  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Et il y aura également un canard pour nous présenter son bouquin sur GTA4.


Ah mais c’est lui le GameinSociety ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ah mais c’est lui le GameinSociety ?


Euh oui. Fallait pas le dire ?  ::o:

----------


## Koma

Ah chouette, en plein dans l'actu GTA en plus, bien joué les gars ! J'ai hâte de débuter la soirée par ce sujet  ::o:

----------


## tompalmer

canard pc .. jeu console .. mais qui sortira sur PC .. Mouai

Je comprends la necessité d'être raccoleur et donc en phase avec l'actualité, mais je préfère les sujets de fond

----------


## Frypolar

> Euh oui. Fallait pas le dire ?


Si mais je savais pas  ::o:  Je me rappelle d'interventions de sa part très intéressante il y a un bon moment. Je me demandais où il était passé  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/383577382529273857
> 
> Retour de Canard PC à Arrêt sur Images avec ce soir une émission sur GTA V. 
> Et ce coup-ci Ivan sera accompagné de Pipomantis.


Pour le moment elle n'est pas annoncée.

Je suis abonné à @SI.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> canard pc .. jeu console .. mais qui sortira sur PC .. Mouai
> 
> Je comprends la necessité d'être raccoleur et donc en phase avec l'actualité, mais je préfère les sujets de fond


 Canard PC a toujours parlé de jeux consoles qui lui semblait intéressants. C'est "le magagine des zeux vidéos", PC ou autre  :;):

----------


## Volesprit

> Pour le moment elle n'est pas annoncée.
> 
> Je suis abonné à @SI.


Tu peux en voir des extraits dans la chronique de Didier Porte en première page.

----------


## tompalmer

didier Porte  :Facepalm:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Hop! C'est en ligne.

Messieurs les abonnés...

---------- Post added at 17h30 ---------- Previous post was at 17h00 ----------

RDJ : Ivan il est jamais content!  ::o: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Koma

> canard pc .. jeu console .. mais qui sortira sur PC .. Mouai
> 
> Je comprends la necessité d'être raccoleur et donc en phase avec l'actualité, mais je préfère les sujets de fond


Dans ce cas supporte Icaremag.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je finirais bien par aimer GTA et surtout le V, mais voilà... c'est en TPS.

---------- Post added at 18h14 ---------- Previous post was at 17h48 ----------

Bonne émission au premier abord. Peut-être qu'un deuxième visionnage sera nécessaire pour être plus critique.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Dommage qu'il y ait tant de monde sur le plateau et qu'elle dure qu'une heure. J'aurai aimé + d'Olivier Mauco et de Pipomantis  :Emo:

----------


## Tomaka17

Mais du coup ils n'ont pratiquement pas creusé la question principale : pourquoi les médias parlent de moins en moins de la violence à chaque sortie de GTA ?

----------


## Babelfish

A cause du fascisme du futur  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> A cause du fascisme du futur


Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> Si quelqu'un veut un parrainage pour voir l'émission quand elle sera en ligne il m'en reste 5 à distribuer.


 Cela m’intéresse si ton offre tient toujours.

----------


## Wobu

Mp nom, prénom et mail Nirm.

----------


## Zebb

Idem, si ça tient toujours, je veux bien un parrainage. Je peux te MP ?

----------


## Brigitte Bedo

> Si quelqu'un veut un parrainage pour voir l'émission quand elle sera en ligne il m'en reste 5 à distribuer.


Salut, moi aussi je veux bien un petit parrainage si c'est toujours d'actualité  ::rolleyes:: 
Merci  :;):

----------


## Wobu

Envoyez vos coordonnées par mp, je parraine tant que je peux. Premiers arrivés, premiers servis. J'en garde juste un pour Nirm qui a été le premier à demander.

---------- Post added at 22h42 ---------- Previous post was at 22h34 ----------

Done Brigitte Bedo

----------


## Brigitte Bedo

Merci beaucoup Wobu  ::wub::

----------


## tompalmer

http://www.leparisien.fr/laparisienn...13-3172155.php

----------


## kikoro

Wobu si tu as un parrainage qui te reste au fond d'un tiroir je serais intéressé. :D
Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Nirm

> Mp nom, prénom et mail Nirm.


 ::o:  la vieille technique pour après me demander mon numéro...  ::P: 
Je t'envoie ça tout à l'heure, merci.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Au début de la vidéo : Émission enregistrée de le 27 octobre 2013.

What kind of sorcery is this ?  ::mellow:: 

edit : Le Pipo tout beau tout propre tout poli tout calme. :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Emission sympa mais courte, on sent que les intervenants avaient encore des trucs intéressants à dire. Putain par contre la journaliste est souvent à coté de la plaque  :
"On peut violer une prostitué !" "Non non" "Ha, j'avais entendu ça quelque part". Purée, ça c'est de l'investigation.

----------


## Izual

J'espère que la durée restreinte est due à un éventuel caractère improvisé de l'émission, et pas à une volonté de réduire la longueur des émissions dédiées au JV ou autres.

Mais moi j'ai toujours ce putain de bug sur @si, il me met une page pour me réabonner dès que je me logue sur le laptop, alors que je suis abonné. Du coup, obligé de regarder les émissions sur l'écran principal, et je le fais pas. Le CM Twitter en a rien à foutre  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'espère que la durée restreinte est due à un éventuel caractère improvisé de l'émission, et pas à une volonté de réduire la longueur des émissions dédiées au JV ou autres.(


En tout cas ça  rage toujours autant sur leur forum.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En tout cas ça  rage toujours autant sur leur forum.


Sur celui d'@SI?

----------


## Izual

> Sur celui d'@SI?


Oui, en mode "@si, le début de la fin" (citation exacte) parce que les jeux vidéo m'voyez.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui, en mode "@si, le début de la fin" (citation exacte) parce que les jeux vidéo m'voyez.


Oui, là j'y suis sur le forum dédié et c'est drôle.

---------- Post added at 13h39 ---------- Previous post was at 11h40 ----------




> MAIS POURQUOI FAIRE UN ARRET SUR IMAGE SUR UN JEU VIDEO, ALORS MEME QUE VOUS VENEZ DE CREER UNE EMISSION DEDIEE SUR CE THEME ?
> J' en ai marre qu' ASI s' échappe de plus en plus de son coeur de sujet, et que vous digressiez à tout va... :/


Celle-là n'est pas mal.

----------


## Bah

Bouah en même temps on peut se rappeler avec émotion certains commentaires sur ce forum quand CPC a testé des jeux consoles. C'est inévitable, certaines personnes achètent un mag pour un thème X, quand ils ont le sentiment qu'on ne parle plus assez du thème qui fait qu'ils achètent, ils râlent. On a même ici des gens qui viennent créer des sujets pour parler du fait qu'ils aiment pas les couvs.

----------


## TFC

Je ne vois pas ce que vous lui trouver à Olivier Maucon... il n'est pas méchant, mais son discours est relativement intello-bobo (c'est un universitaire qui vous dit ça...)  :B): 
J'aimerai bien lire son bouquin pour avoir une idée plus approfondie (le format TV n'aide pas toujours) ; mais sur ce passage (et son blog dont j'avais lu quelques articles les derniers mois) je trouve pas qu'il soit un très bon défenseur (ou analyste) du JV.

Finalement, j'ai bien aimé la réaction d'Ivan sur la scène de torture (note : je n'ai pas encore joué au jeu). On peut se poser la question sur l'utilité d'une telle scène (humour, dénonciation, mal-aise) !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je comprends pas pourquoi le "bobo", à moins que tu ais une définition précise de ce mot... 
Mais lis son bouquin, 3€ ca vaut le coup  :;):

----------


## TFC

"bobo" n'est effectivement pas le terme le plus adéquat.
Mais disons, qu'il part dans des explications qui sont complexes, ou plus exactement qui ont un verni complexe sans qu'on comprenne exactement (par des faits, des exemples) ce qu'il veut dire... Parfois (rarement heureusement), dans des conf. scientifiques tu te retrouves avec des gens avec un discours dont la forme donne une impression de légitimité (chez nous, ça se fait en sortant 2/3 équations suffisamment complexes pour perdre les gens), mais où le fond est souvent pauvre... de l'enfumage en gros  ::(: 
Typiquement dans l’émission :  de 55' à 55'55"... Un discours bien complexe pour dire quoi ? J'ai l'impression de lire Sebum sur Far Cry 3...

Ca me fait penser à la triple interprétation de Braid (le mario-like, la conclusion qui renverse la lecture + le lien avec le "temps", et la bombe A) où une partie des "analystes" se paluchent sur la 3ème lecture (qui est objectivement très mal raconté).
Attention, ça ne doit absolument pas remettre en cause la liberté accordé à l'auteur d'une oeuvre de faire ce qu'il veut et de raconter une histoire comme il l'entend !  :B): 

Par contre, je reconnais aussi que l'Olivier Maucon avait l'air un peu stressé durant toute l'émission (et poser une explication en direct, c'est très dur !). Donc je lirai son bouquin oui  :;): 

PS : aussi, arrêter de toujours se cacher derrière la scène de torture de CoD:Black Ops... Elle est tout aussi "justifié" par le scénario (lire le § en entier avant de me citer), et par le publique visé (ne croyez pas qu'aussi bien dans CoD que dans GTA, mettre de la torture n'est pas *aussi* là pour mettre un côté "c'est un jeu bad-ass" (ce n'est pas la seule justification, mais elle est clairement présente !)). Par contre, ce qu'on peut reprocher fortement à CoD:BO, c'est que son intégration dans la trame narrative / gameplay est nullisime (= tu tortures le gars... pour qu'il devienne ton allié environ 10 secondes après, et que tu lui files un flingue !). Autrement dit, la scène n'apporte rien, ni par elle même, ni dans le contexte du jeu entier.
Je ne crois également absolument pas à l'argument de Pipo sur le côté "vue FPS" : la plupart des exemples lui donnent tord... Les jeux en vue FPS sont très souvent beaucoup moins immersifs que les TPS (ex : Gordon dans HL  :tired: ).

----------


## tompalmer

> que l'Olivier Maucon


L'interessé appréciera  :;):

----------


## TFC

> L'interessé appréciera


Il traine sur le forum ?  :tired: 
Bah, j'ai rien dit de méchant ? En tout cas je n'espère blesser personne ici...
Simplement, je trouve que certaines de ses explications ne sont pas si claires et si bien construites (exactement ce qui avait été reproché à Boeher dans les ASI précedent  :;):  !).

----------


## Izual

D'ailleurs je comprends pas trop pourquoi personne n'a parlé de Far Cry 3 concernant la scène de torture.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je revu l'émission et...

RDJ : Pipo c'est la VF de Bill Paxton dans Predator 2.  ::o:

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

> L'interessé appréciera


Ahah joli  ::P:  

Pas de souci pour la critique, c'est toujours compliqué d'expliquer à la télé - et en plus il manque aussi un peu de recul sur le jeu. 

D'ailleurs, message aux canards, si vous avez une difficulté pour choisir le format numérique, et que vous voulez les deux au prix d'un, envoyez moi un mp / mail tout s'arrange.

----------


## tompalmer

Le jour ou je trouve un bouquin traitant du traitement (ouai je fais des phrases chiantes a c'theure) de l'histoire dans les jeux vidéo ...
Surement le seul média auquel les historiens ne se sont pas encore interessé

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai cru en voir 2-3 à la FNAC sur ce sujet.
Mais ça date pas d'hier.

----------


## TFC

> Ahah joli  
> 
> Pas de souci pour la critique, c'est toujours compliqué d'expliquer à la télé - et en plus il manque aussi un peu de recul sur le jeu. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, message aux canards, si vous avez une difficulté pour choisir le format numérique, et que vous voulez les deux au prix d'un, envoyez moi un mp / mail tout s'arrange.


D'ailleurs, comment t'as senti la qualité du débat dans l'émission ?
Je continue de penser que le fait que DS et la journaliste n'y connaisse rien de rien dans le domaine du jv plutôt une tare de ces émissions...
Je pense que c'est assez déstabilisant de devoir "préciser" souvent ce qui est dans le jeu, ou du domaine du mythe... sachant souvent que la puissance d'évocation pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas joué au jeu est relativement grande...
... ce qui revient à ma critique, "il faut être au + clair, sans fumée, avec des fais quand on veut préciser X ou Y"  :;): 

Exemple : "dans GTA on peut solliciter des prostituées"
=> le mec qui n'a jamais joué au jeu va probablement imaginer une scène sexuel très explicite
=> le mec qui y a joué, sait que c'est l'érotisme 3.0 à base d'amortisseurs...

"on peut la violer"
=> non,
mais si ca avait été le cas... ca aurait changer la nature de la relation du joueur au jeu : acte immoral, montré ou non ? subi ou non ? obligatoire ou non ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je continue de penser que le fait que DS et la journaliste n'y connaisse rien de rien dans le domaine du jv plutôt une tare de ces émissions...


Je pense pas, parce que la plupart des téléspectateurs n'y connaissent rien non plus, donc il posait des questions que d'autres se seraient posé.

----------


## Groufac

Nouvelle émission: http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...-unique-id6360

----------


## tompalmer

Oh putain, je vais faire un carnage je sens que ça va être plein de conneries historiques  :Cigare:

----------


## Tomaka17

J'ai pas compris l'intérêt de parler d'Endless Space  ::huh::

----------


## Groufac

Bah ça ouvrait une porte vers la guerre totalement "asetpisée" comme dit l'ex de Dice qui bosse dessus.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah ça ouvrait une porte vers la guerre totalement "asetpisée" comme dit l'ex de Dice qui bosse dessus.


Ça et puis pour parler de l’actualité du développeur comme ils le font pour CPC ou les autres invités.

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'ai pas compris l'intérêt de parler d'Endless Space


Les devs ont été contactés par des militaires et l'aspect stratégique. En tout cas c'est ce qui est dit dans l'émission.

----------


## Frypolar

> Les devs ont été contactés par des militaires et l'aspect stratégique. En tout cas c'est ce qui est dit dans l'émission.


Nan mais ça c’était la petite surprise, à la base l’invité était là pour son travail sur BF1942.

----------


## sparouw

Par contre, qu'est ce que je suis heureux de pas avoir le pseudo comique qui était présent au début des autres émissions avec CPC.  ::lol::

----------


## Daturax

Encore une très bonne émission, et j'étais vraiment content de voir le gars d'Amplitude , car j'adore Endless Space.
Yvan excellent comme d'habitude, j'ai bien aimé l'expression jeu "bas du front" qui correspond parfaitement à ce que je pense des jeux de guerres américains en général....
Encore Bravo!




> Par contre, qu'est ce que je suis heureux de pas avoir le pseudo comique qui était présent au début des autres émissions avec CPC.


Il est partis suite à une émission avec F.Lordon, qui avait durement remis en cause ses analyses "neuroscientifique" et toute une polémique qui avait éclaté sur le Forum de ASI...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Il est partis suite à une émission avec F.Lordon, qui avait durement remis en cause ses analyses "neuroscientifique" et toute une polémique qui avait éclaté sur le Forum de ASI...


Tiens c'était laquelle ? J'ai systématiquement zappé ses interventions voir ignoré les émissions dans lesquelles il intervenait.

----------


## Daturax

> Tiens c'était laquelle ? J'ai systématiquement zappé ses interventions voir ignoré les émissions dans lesquelles il intervenait.


C’était celle là:

http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...ropeens-id5728

----------


## Groufac

sparouw parlait pas de Didier Porte plutôt que de Sébastien Bohler?




> Par contre, qu'est ce que je suis heureux de pas avoir* le pseudo comique qui était présent au début des autres émissions* avec CPC.

----------


## Daturax

Si c'est Didier Porte, il interviens encore sur ASI mais je le vois souvent sur Mediapart en ce moment...

----------


## Groufac

Oui donc vous parliez pas de la même chose  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme871

> C’était celle là:
> 
> http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...ropeens-id5728


Merci.  ::): 
Par contre je vois pas ce qui est gênant avec Porte, si t'aimes pas, tu passes les 10 premières minutes.

----------


## sparouw

Oui c'est bien lui  :;): 

Évidemment que je le passe, c'est juste que je le trouve tellement à chier, que ça n’emmerde qu'il prenne du temps sur les invités.

----------


## Rikimaru

Dite vous êtes au courant que les Youtubés se chie dessus.

ENFIN !! ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme871

> que ça n’emmerde qu'il prenne du temps sur les invités.


Il prend rien aux invités rassure-toi.

Pour Youtube je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Rikimaru

Oh si ça fera du bien de voir la différence entre les passionnés et teubés.

----------


## Anonyme871

La passion c'est pas ça qui rempli l'assiette. Y'a un moment où si on veut de la qualité, il faut trouver du pognon. 
Reste à trouver d'autres modes de financement.

----------


## TFC

Amusant, je n'avais pas vu ce débat Lordon / SB
On peut retrouver un extrait sur dailymotion...  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

SB qui ?

----------


## Groufac

Sébastien Bohler

----------


## tompalmer

Z'veux bien une invit', parce que j'attends toujours la réponse de CPC sur le réabonnement cpc+@si

----------


## Ruvon

Je viens de finir la vidéo, j'aurai juste une remarque (qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet en plus  ::ninja:: ) :

Ivan parle très rapidement en toute fin d'émission du jeu humoristique, prenant comme référence les jeux LucasGames (DoTT, Monkey Island...), et dit qu'ils ont totalement disparu, ce qui n'est pas (plus) complètement vrai, avec une fournée de jeux sortis ces dernières années avec le même gameplay (Deponia, The Next Big Thing...).

Sinon très intéressant, la question sur Endless Space est totalement adaptée au sujet (pour répondre à Tomaka, comment le jeu vidéo montre la guerre, dans ES : guerre "propre" par choix des dév), et c'est logique qu'il n'y ait pas Porte en début d'émission puisque ce n'est pas la même émission, elle a changé de nom, mais pour s'en rendre compte, faut simplement savoir lire  ::ninja:: 

Bon quand on a lu le dossier, ça fait un peu doublon, mais ça reste intéressant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai trouvé ce premier numéro de CPQDJ particulièrement laborieux. Encore un peu de rodage à faire.

----------


## Tien 12

> Sébastien Bohler


Merci.

----------


## Bah

Vu que j'ai pas trouvé de topic sur le numéro 287 je pose ici deux remarques sur le dossier. Peut-être que ça a été discuté sur ASI d'ailleurs, du coup ça m'intéresse d'avoir des retours.

Le dossier parle à plusieurs reprise d'America's Army et j'ai été étonné de voir qu'il ne mentionnait pas un truc qui m'avait sauté à la gueule à l’époque. Dans le 1 (en tout cas), on ne jouait que les américains et en face on avait toujours une représentation type terroriste (soldat sans uniforme si je me rappelle bien). Ca voulait dire que l'équipe 1 était ricaine et l’équipe 2 aussi et qu'ils tiraient chacun l'un sur l'autre en pensant que c'était l'autre le terroriste (l'ennemi est bête, il pense que l'ennemi c’est nous alors que c’est lui). Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'un recul énorme pour voir que cette façon maladroite de procéder, qui à la base relève purement de la propagande, peut facilement se muer en un message du type "finalement, tout soldat est le terroriste d'un autre". Bon, pour avoir traîné à l'époque sur les forums du jeu on en était pas là, mais quand même, j'ai trouvé hyper intéressant de voir qu'une envie de propagande peut être retournée aussi facilement.


L'autre truc sur ce dossier qui m'a donné à réfléchir c'est la position d'ackboo sur le fait que finalement personne en Occident ne serait à l'aise dans un rôle à contre-emploi (djihadiste vs US par exemple). Ce point de vue m'étonne et je le trouve particulièrement peu nuancé (il y a d'ailleurs des jeux dans lesquels on joue des allemands pendant la deuxième guerre, ce n'est pas rien). Il me semble que dire que tout le monde serait mal à l'aise c'est un peu exagéré. J'ai l'impression que le joueur qui a dépassé le stade du jeu au "premier degré" peut très bien se distancer suffisamment pour jouer à un jeu de ce type. Après tout je joue déjà régulièrement des meurtriers ou des assassins dans bon nombre de jeux, pourquoi est-ce que ce changement de côté me poserait plus de problème ? Est-ce que je n'arriverai pas me détacher de mon personnage de djihadiste autant que de celui de l'agent 47 ?

----------


## Nirm

> Vu que j'ai pas trouvé de topic sur le numéro 287 je pose ici deux remarques sur le dossier. Peut-être que ça a été discuté sur ASI d'ailleurs, du coup ça m'intéresse d'avoir des retours.


Dans la partie Actu CPC: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/84...%28M%C3%A0J%29
Tu en as un autre pas loin, mais il concerne les retards de distribution il me semble.

Sinon, intéressante ta réflexion, ce serait bien que tu obtiennes une réponse.

----------


## Bah

> Dans la partie Actu CPC: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/84...%28M%C3%A0J%29
> Tu en as un autre pas loin, mais il concerne les retards de distribution il me semble.
> 
> Sinon, intéressante ta réflexion, ce serait bien que tu obtiennes une réponse.


Ah merci ! Je vais jamais voir dans cette section. Je vais poster ça là-bas alors.

----------


## tompalmer

> (il y a d'ailleurs des jeux dans lesquels on joue des allemands pendant la deuxième guerre


Mauvais exemple Bah, l'historiographie américaine a toujours idolâtrée et mythifiée l'armée allemande.

----------


## TFC

Et si tu joues bien le soldat de la Wehrmacht, tu ne joues jamais un SS ou un membre de la Gestapo...  :;):

----------


## Bah

> Mauvais exemple Bah, l'historiographie américaine a toujours idolâtrée et mythifiée l'armée allemande.


Mouais. Bon alors dans CS tu joues des terroristes, dans Combat mission Shock Force tu peux jouer les syriens (ce qui revient à l'exemple donné du soldat irakien, même si là on est dans un jeu de stratégie). Et quand bien même ce ne serait pas pareil, est-ce à dire que tout joueur occidental serait mal à l'aise de jouer un irakien qui se défend ou un chinois qui attaquerait Paris ?

---------- Post added at 22h31 ---------- Previous post was at 22h30 ----------




> Et si tu joues bien le soldat de la Wehrmacht, tu ne joues jamais un SS ou un membre de la Gestapo...


Les soldats irakiens sont pas tous des Saddam Hussein  non plus hein.

----------


## Nattefrost

Dans silent hunter on joue differents postes dans un u-boat de la kriegsmarine.

----------


## TFC

> Mouais. Bon alors dans CS tu joues des terroristes, dans Combat mission Shock Force tu peux jouer les syriens (ce qui revient à l'exemple donné du soldat irakien, même si là on est dans un jeu de stratégie). Et quand bien même ce ne serait pas pareil, est-ce à dire que tout joueur occidental serait mal à l'aise de jouer un irakien qui se défend ou un chinois qui attaquerait Paris ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h31 ---------- Previous post was at 22h30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Les soldats irakiens sont pas tous des Saddam Hussein  non plus hein.


Dans CS, tu joues une caricature de terroriste virtuel (le décors est une arène virtuelle, vide de tout contexte politique, il n'y a pas vraiment de civils (bon ok y'en a, mais ils n'ont même pas les quelques réflexes "cohérents" que tu vois dans par exemple Payday (fuir, se mettre à terre, crier))...
Dans Shock Force peut être mais je ne connais pas...

Par contre, je pense que pour le pekin lambda, si, justement, tous les soldats irakiens sont des Saddam Hussein, et tous les iraniens étaient des Mahmoud Ahmadinejad... Là où le cinéma a effectivement beaucoup séparé les allemands en deux camps : les salauds (gestapo, SS, les dirigeants politiques) et les valeureux soldats (les armées, les civils -rappelons que le 3ème Reich était une démocratie technologiquement à la pointe-, une partie de l'état major). Les médias populaires ont réussi à faire à peu près la même chose avec les soviétiques (ex : Tom Clancy décrit les soviétiques comme des adverses "nobles" dans tous ses premiers livres alors que sa vision des chinois / terroristes islamistes est à l'opposé (note : je n'ai pas lu tous ces livres plus récents qui sont souvent considérées comme très mauvais donc il faudrait confirmation de quelqu'un qui s'est obligé à se les taper  ::):  ))
Pour le Vietnam, là encore, très très peu de jeu où tu peux jouer les coco côté Solo (en multi, évidemment, tu es obligé de les mettre)

Y'a World In Conflict que je trouve sinon relativement bon dans le traitement du conflit... Même si dans la campagne US, les ennemis sont extrêmement dépersonnalisés (même pas de "grand méchant"), tu vois les doutes / problèmes à l'intérieur de ton camp (Bannon qui évolue, Sawyer qui pète les plombs)... Et dans l'addon, c'est l'inverse : tu ne vois que l'intérieur du camp soviétique avec son taré mais aussi ses réalistes...  ::): 

Enfin les meutriers et les assassins que tu joues ont en général une bonne raison morale de le faire (au premier abord en tout cas... certains jeux arrivent à te faire douter de cet idéal moral vers la fin du jeux : AC1, Far Cry 3, ...))

----------


## Bah

> Par contre, je pense que pour le pekin lambda, si, justement, tous les soldats irakiens sont des Saddam Hussein, et tous les iraniens étaient des Mahmoud Ahmadinejad... Là où le cinéma a effectivement beaucoup séparé les allemands en deux camps : les salauds (gestapo, SS, les dirigeants politiques) et les valeureux soldats (les armées, les civils -rappelons que le 3ème Reich était une démocratie technologiquement à la pointe-, une partie de l'état major). Les médias populaires ont réussi à faire à peu près la même chose avec les soviétiques (ex : Tom Clancy décrit les soviétiques comme des adverses "nobles" dans tous ses premiers livres alors que sa vision des chinois / terroristes islamistes est à l'opposé (note : je n'ai pas lu tous ces livres plus récents qui sont souvent considérées comme très mauvais donc il faudrait confirmation de quelqu'un qui s'est obligé à se les taper  ))
> Pour le Vietnam, là encore, très très peu de jeu où tu peux jouer les coco côté Solo (en multi, évidemment, tu es obligé de les mettre)


Ma remarque sur le dossier ne porte pas sur le fait que le jeu serait probablement difficile à vendre en grande quantité hein, elle porte vraiment sur le présupposé précis que "aucun joueur occidental ne s'y sentirait à l'aise". Moi je présuppose au contraire qu'un certain type de joueur occidental, celui qui a pris du recul sur son activité, n'aurait probablement pas beaucoup plus de peine à jouer un irakien défendant Baghdad, qu'un américain défendant Washington (je dis pas qu'on aurait une niche suffisante, ça j'en ai aucune idée). Je pense même qu'en terme ludique et de gameplay, l'intérêt d'être un irakien contre un américain est plus intéressant  que l’inverse, du coup à partir du moment ou l'on s'extrait suffisamment du jeu pour ne pas être réellement "l’américain qui sauve le monde à coup de grenades tirées à l'aveugle", on pourrait s'extraire suffisamment du jeu pour ne pas être "l'oriental qui veut soumettre mes amis à la Charia".

Tout comme à la question "Pourriez-vous jouer un chinois abattant la tour Eiffel à coups de roquettes ?" qui semble être une question rhétorique vu la teneur globale de l’article, je pense pouvoir répondre sans souci : "oui si le jeu a un intérêt".

----------


## Zebb

Bah, note là qu'on parle surtout du versant solo scénarisé des jeux de guerre. Pour le multi, je pense que le problème ne se pose pas vraiment (et on a déjà pas mal d'exemple, avec les BF qui nous laissent jouer Chinois et "Moyen Orientaux".

Je pense comme toi que les joueurs n'ont pas de problème à jouer un "ennemi de l’Amérique" en soit. Le truc c'est qu'en solo tu auras toujours un scénario manichéen imposé par le développeur, et là je suis pas sur que tout le monde soit à l'aise avec cette représentation .

Parce qu'on peut facilement suivre un scénar cliché où on un gentil Marine massacrant des terroristes, en prenant ça a la rigolade, autant lorsqu'on jouera un soldat d'un conflit arabe,  le scénario (sans nuance toujours, faut pas rêver) nous amènera à tuer des soldats américains voir faire des actions dites "terroriste", et c'est déjà moins facile de ne pas prendre ça au sérieux.

----------


## Bah

> Je pense comme toi que les joueurs n'ont pas de problème à jouer un "ennemi de l’Amérique" en soit. Le truc c'est qu'en solo tu auras toujours un scénario manichéen imposé par le développeur, et là je suis pas sur que tout le monde soit à l'aise avec cette représentation .
> .


Que tout le monde ne soit pas à l'aise je suis tout à fait d'accord, mais que personne ne soit à l'aise, c'est là mon point de divergence avec le texte.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'ai trouvé ce premier numéro de *CPQDJ* particulièrement laborieux. Encore un peu de rodage à faire.


???

----------


## Wobu

C'Est P@s Qu'Un Jeu avec plein d'erreurs dans le titre.  :;): 

C'est le nouveau nom des émissions cpc+asi

----------


## Anonyme871

Vous croyez qu'ils auraient pu trouver pire comme titre d'émission ?
Pour ce qui est de l'émission en elle-même, contrairement aux autres, si on a lu le dossier elle est très dispensable. C'est presque une mise en vidéo de ce qui est écrit dans le dossier.

----------


## Ruvon

Oui, ils auraient pu demander un vote pour trouver un nom sur le forum  ::ninja:: 

C'est vrai que c'est pas génial comme nom. Mais le générique est pire  ::ninja::

----------


## Ondoval

J'aime beaucoup arrêt sur image.

En revanche l'habillage est horrible.
Déjà sur le site internet, tu as les 3 émissions phares, dans l'onglet émissions, il y à toujours au source qui n'existe plus...(d'ailleurs quelqu un sait ce qu'est devenu la journaliste ?) et dans le texte (dernière émission il y a 6 mois).

C'est pas qu'un jeu, on dirait le nom d'une emission financé par okapi dans les années 80 héhé.

----------


## Anonyme871

> .(d'ailleurs quelqu un sait ce qu'est devenu la journaliste ?)




Congé maternité je crois. Je m'avance mais il me semble avoir lu ça quelque part.

----------


## Ondoval

Merci FanDeB.

Il manque une catégorie générale au forum d'@ qui permettrait de leur poser ce genre de questions, ou de pointer sur les bug de l'interface du site.

----------


## Anonyme871

Leurs forums sont pas géniaux mais le site en général c'est pas terrible non plus, surtout pour retrouver des vieux trucs. Par exemple C'est P@s qu'un Jeu a viré l'émission @u prochain épisode du menu déroulant et du coup je vois pas comment retrouver les épisodes. Une belle galère.

----------


## Daturax

Tu vas là et elles y sont toutes depuis le début::

http://www.arretsurimages.net/toutes...sions.php?id=7

en fait quand tu es sur la page d'index tu choisis d'abord ton émission (ASI, Dans le texte , CPQJ etc..) , puis une fois dans la partie concernée tu cliques en bas à droite sur "toutes les émissions"...

----------


## tompalmer

Normalement les abonnés a ce topic sont bien placé pour répondre a ma petite question  :Emo:  siouplé ?

----------


## ArkSquall

Pour les non abonnées à @SI, au cas où le sujet en intéresse certains, j'ai reçu un mail aujourd'hui pour présenter un nouveau projet en collaboration avec eux : http://fr.ulule.com/hors-serie/

Petit extrait de la présentation Ulule :



> [...] Hors-Série est un site autonome, avec sa propre ligne éditoriale : ici, ni l'actu ni le décryptage média ne sont au coeur de nos préoccupations. Nous voulons rencontrer des artistes, des penseurs, des chercheurs, et nous donner le temps de construire avec eux un dialogue approfondi, loin du babil promotionnel et des clashes circonstanciels. [...]

----------


## Hipparchia

J'ai backé car ça reste très abordable (15 euros par an), et que deux des émissions d'@si que j'avais beaucoup aimées s'y retrouveront : D@ns le texte de Judith Bernard et @ux sources de Maja Neskovic.
Je pense notamment à l'entretien avec Frédéric Lordon :


ou les @ux sources avec Pierre Rabhi ou Franck Lepage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqhIfTm6XzA

"Hors-série" + PCiNpact + Arrêt sur images + CPC c'est toujours bien moins cher que Médiapart ou un abonnement au Monde.

----------


## eKaps

Backé ce matin aussi, 15 euros pour l'abonnement d'une année ça n'est en effet pas grand chose (30 euros si l'on n'est pas abonné à @si). Les objectifs sont toutefois ambitieux ; rassembler 3'000 abonnés et 60'000 euros en 48 jours n'est pas une mince affaire. Ils ont déjà levé 13'000 euros en moins de 24h, le départ est plutôt bon. Si y'a du canard en manque, 5'000 euros et vous avez carte blanche dans le noir avec l'équipe. J'espère que le projet verra le jour  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

toutes les gonzesses inintéressantes ont été bazardées d'un coup, clever. Ils auraient pu mettre Didier porte dans le lot.
Y'a que "dans le mythe" qui m'interesse en passant.

----------


## eKaps

On sait tous ce que tu trouves intéressant chez Laure Daussy  :tired: .

----------


## ArkSquall

Ca à l'air de bien avancer pour une première journée.

Il est vrai que même si je ne suis pas trop littéraire (je suis très ciblé SF/Fantasy/Fantastique/Uchronie/Dystopie), j'ai quand même apprécié ces émissions.

----------


## Flad

> On sait tous ce que tu trouves intéressant chez Laure Daussy .


Ses conserves de légumes ?

----------


## Hipparchia

> Ca à l'air de bien avancer pour une première journée.
> 
> Il est vrai que même si je ne suis pas trop littéraire (je suis très ciblé SF/Fantasy/Fantastique/Uchronie/Dystopie), j'ai quand même apprécié ces émissions.


Il y a aussi rafik Djoumi qui fait partie de l'aventure. Il avait fait une (je trouve) très bonne critique de la trilogie Matrix : http://www.matrix-happening.net/
Ou ses articles sur @si : http://www.arretsurimages.net/chroniqueur.php?id=20
Cela peut t'intéresser.

Edit de vendredi : en tout cas ça avance bien : 33% en trois jours 
http://fr.ulule.com/hors-serie/news/...-allure-32483/

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Une prochaine émission avec CPC faisant écho au dossier sur l'addiction en préparation ?

----------


## ArkSquall

> Ou ses articles sur @si : http://www.arretsurimages.net/chroniqueur.php?id=20
> Cela peut t'intéresser.


Oui. J'avais regardé ce qu'il faisait. Bien apprécié.

----------


## Machinagun

> Une prochaine émission avec CPC faisant écho au dossier sur l'addiction en préparation ?


C'est sorti aujourd'hui. 
http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...-accros-id6644
Et comme représentant de la rédaction, Maria Kalash.

----------


## Flad

Maria Kalash c'est Valérie Mairesse jeune  ::o:

----------


## tompalmer

L'extrait Arte est lunaire

----------


## Anonyme957

Très bonne l'émission ! Le docteur est vachement calé, on sent qu'il maîtrise le sujet dans son ensemble, que ça le passionne sous tous ses aspects.

Et puis Kalash  ::love::   ::love:: .

Maintenant c'est le tour de Boulon, dans une émission sur la VIOLENCE.

----------


## Dazou

Très bonne émission. Bravo.
Je ne connaissais pas Marc Valleur. Sacré bonhomme.

----------


## tompalmer

Non le prochain c'est ackboo et "l'élitisme dans les jeux vidéos, ou pourquoi tout ce qui n'est pas un wargame c'est de la merde"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Maintenant c'est le tour de Boulon, dans une émission sur la VIOLENCE.


Pas une bonne idée. Il finirait par s'énerver devant les contre arguments et pèterait la gueule de tout le monde sur le plateau.




> Non le prochain c'est ackboo et "l'élitisme dans les jeux vidéos, ou pourquoi tout ce qui n'est pas un wargame c'est de la merde"


Impossible, toute l'audience serait figée devant son aura et boirait le lait de ses saintes paroles, et cela remettrait en cause l'objectivité de @si.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> "Cécile Fléchons" ? C'est elle maitresse Paule Cul ?!


Toi, tu lis pas l'ours hmmm ?  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Non le prochain c'est ackboo et "l'élitisme dans les jeux vidéos, ou pourquoi tout ce qui n'est pas un wargame c'est de la merde"


ackboo aime d’autres genres que le wargame  :tired:

----------


## Tomaka17

Il aime aussi les 4X

----------


## Balin

Je connaissais pas Marc Valleur, il m'a fait bonne impression!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Maintenant c'est le tour de Boulon, dans une émission sur la VIOLENCE.


Avec la moitié de scènes censurées parce que Boulon tabasse un détracteur sur le plateau  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme957

En cuir, bottes coquées, et nerf gun électrique.  ::love::

----------


## Zaltman

> En cuir, bottes coquées, et nerf gun électrique.


... et avec avec un masque de luchador. :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

Jamais de cuir.
Ca me boudine.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Surtout le cuir noir.

----------


## ArkSquall

J'ai regardé l'émission hier soir.

Je suis presque resté sur ma faim tellement le sujet était vaste.
Des intervenants pertinents et bonne découverte que le sieur Valleur.

----------


## Hipparchia

> Pour les non abonnées à @SI, au cas où le sujet en intéresse certains, j'ai reçu un mail aujourd'hui pour présenter un nouveau projet en collaboration avec eux : http://fr.ulule.com/hors-serie/



 Ils, enfin elles, en sont à 83%. http://fr.ulule.com/hors-serie/news/
Elles ont publié trois extraits qui donnent bien le ton :



(ça ne marche pas les liens viméo ?)

Ça fait franchement envie !

----------


## Groufac

> (ça ne marche pas les liens viméo ?)


Si mais avec un http au lieu du https  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Je ne supporte pas Neskovic

----------


## t4nk

> Je ne supporte pas Neskovic


Mouais, l'inverse n'aurait étonné personne. La moindre personne qui te lit sait que tu ne peux jamais te retenir de dire que même un type comme Borloo ou une nana comme Chantal Jouanno tu ne les aime pas puisqu'ils ne sont pas assez à droite pour ton humble personne.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## tompalmer

wtf ? C'est juste sa façon de pouffer ... C'est marrant je ne me définis pas comme "de droite"

----------


## t4nk

> toutes les gonzesses inintéressantes ont été bazardées d'un coup, clever. Ils auraient pu mettre Didier porte dans le lot.
> Y'a que "dans le mythe" qui m'interesse en passant.

----------


## tompalmer

Oui, et ?

----------


## t4nk

Et ? Je ne suis pas allé bien loin pour trouver une autre occurrence du même style. Je pourrais encore en trouver un joli paquet mais ce serait super chiant à faire.

----------


## tompalmer

On va pas monopoliser le topic mais je ne vois pas en quoi la citation fait de moi un mec "de droite" ? ... Surtout que je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'infamant quand bien même ce serait le cas  :^_^:

----------


## ArkSquall

> Ils, enfin elles, en sont à 83%. http://fr.ulule.com/hors-serie/news/
> Elles ont publié trois extraits qui donnent bien le ton [...]
> 
> Ça fait franchement envie !


Merci pour le partage.
Je n'avais pas pris le temps de les regarder, et en effet ça augure plutôt bien.

@tompalmer : Si tu n'aimes pas une chroniqueuse juste par son rire, ce n'était p'tet pas la peine d'en faire part (enfin, je m'attendais à un avis plus étayé).
Surtout sans préciser quoi que ce soit initialement, du coup, faut pas s'étonner des critiques, aussi infondées que tu puisses les trouver.

Enfin, ce n'est que mon avis, on est sur un forum, tu fais ce que tu veux tant que ça respecte la charte.

----------


## tompalmer

Non ça veut dire que je ne trouve pas ses interviews très pertinentes alors que l'idée de base (aller les voir chez eux et longuement) est bonne. Les questions posées sont du niveau CE2 et elle n'a pas assez de culture pour rebondir, donc on perd du lien. 
Du coup ça compense avec des "pouffements", un peu comme un Laurent Ruquier qui décoince les situations en sortant une vanne. Donc on nous fait croire que ça sort du cadre de la TV alors que pas vraiment en fait. 

Enfin bon ça reste mieux qu'une interview TV faut être honnête, mais ça pourrait être infiniment meilleur. J'ai beau être abonné à @si je trouve que la qualité des émissions est assez inégale.

Pour la "polémique" si elle s'avère être de gauche, j'étais pas au courant et je m'en fous. Y'a des gens a gauche très bien et des gens a droite également, je fais pas de racisme politique.

----------


## t4nk

Jeux vidéo : une presse sous influence (Acrimed)

Article qui fait suite aux émissions d'@si.

----------


## Ruvon

> Jeux vidéo : une presse sous influence (Acrimed)
> 
> Article qui fait suite aux émissions d'@si.


Merci pour l'article  :;):  Tu viens de me rappeler que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas check Acrimed

----------


## Dazou

J'aime bien Neskovic. 
Je trouve qu'elle ne cherche pas à sortir la petite phrase qui fait mouche, avoir le bon mot, faire de l'esprit à deux balle. Elle n'a pas de réflexes dignes des programmes télévisuels, sans doute. 
Elle est dans l'écoute et son but est de libérer la parole de son invité (et elle bosse dur en amont des itw, imo). Son rire, que je pense sincère et communicatif, invite à cela.

----------


## eKaps

Le projet Hors-Série a atteint les 60'000 euros 10 jours avant la deadline. Sachant que Ulule prend 8% au passage et que les 60'000 euros ne servent qu'à mettre le projet sur pied, elles recherchent encore des contributions. À ce propos : 




> Quelques mots sur la fin de la collecte, maintenant : on touche au but - ces 60 000 € - et on va tâcher de le dépasser, le plus largement possible. D'abord parce qu'on n'avait pas intégré dans nos calculs (sots que nous sommes - mais si nous étions forts en calculette, en marge et en profits, nous aurions sans doute embrassé d'autres carrières...) - on n'avait pas intégré la part qui revient à Ulule : 8% de la somme collectée. Ensuite parce que l'objectif ne couvre pas la totalité de nos besoins : c'est un seuil psychologique ("si on arrive à cette somme-là, on se lance, on tâchera de gagner les abonnés manquants ensuite"), mais ce n'est pas suffisant ; on a tourné les pilotes en louant du matériel (de la lumière, une deuxième caméra), qu'il va falloir acheter pour travailler dans de bonnes conditions et maintenir la qualité d'image qu'on vous propose déjà. Enfin parce que ça arrive, les dépassements d'objectif, et parfois dans de sidérantes proportions : ainsi Noob, la websérie qui cherchait à se transformer en long-métrage via le financement participatif sur Ulule, est arrivée en sollicitant 35 000€, pour repartir en ayant collecté plus de 680 000 € (et ouais, bis). Alors on ne fera pas la tête si on ne monte pas jusque là... Mais on ne se plaindra pas si on explose confortablement notre petit compteur. Comme toujours, ça dépend de nous, et surtout de vous : de votre mobilisation et de votre enthousiasme à faire connaître notre projet partout autour de vous... Puisse ce patchwork servir notre commun désir.


Un peu léger le coup de l'oubli, surtout que Judith Bernard n'en est pas à son premier projet financé sur Ulule. Espérons que les promesses seront tenues malgré ça. 

Un nouveau Patchwork est sorti il y a deux jours : 



La maquette du site :



Hâte de voir ce que ça peut donner.

----------


## Groufac

Pareil  ::):

----------


## vectra

Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé, mais je me suis réabonné pour regarder cette émission: http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...oppeurs-id6663

_La France déteste-t-elle ses développeurs?_

Moi, ça m'intéressait vraiment comme sujet, mais visiblement pas les deux invités de l'émission, ni tellement son animateur franchement transparent. Le sujet principal a été vaguement et très partiellement expédié dans les 5 dernières minutes de l'émission, qui a surtout servi à dérouler l'autopromotion (pas très réussie) de la "fameuse" Piscine de l'école 42 et d'un vague projet minable de l'autre intervenante, presque totalement HS.

Bref, grosse grosse déception, agravée qui plus est par le ton condescendant du gars de 42 qui déroule son discours sans contradicteur ni même auditeur, j'ai envie de dire. Lui-même s'ennuie assez vite. C'est fort dommage, car le sujet était fort intéressant et très riche en confrontations potentielles. 

Un massive fail aux antipodes complètes des émissions que j'ai pu voir jusqu'alors...

----------


## MoTorBreath

Tu commences par un fail, tu tombes sur un fail, un partout.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est quand la prochaine émission combinée ?

----------


## Teto

> C'est quand la prochaine émission combinée ?


Quand ? Je sais pas. Mais je sais où : Il sera nordique.

Boah allez je blague. D'après mes infos, ils en parlaient encore hier au téléphone...

----------


## tompalmer

D'où t'as des infos ?  :tired:

----------


## Teto

Heu... Tom, c'était des jeux de mot foireux...

----------


## tompalmer

ah  :^_^:

----------


## tompalmer

Des gens ont suivi la petite saga sur 1914 ?

----------


## Naity

> Des gens ont suivi la petite saga sur 1914 ?


Pas encore. Je me suis reserve ca pour plus tard. Elle est bien?

----------


## tompalmer

Trop courte, mais bon il pourrait la prolonger plus tard. J'ai bien aimé.

----------


## xrogaan

Okay, donc, c'est quand le prochain? Y'a eu pas mal de sujets à traiter récemment... Enfin, je crois.

----------


## Naiaphykit

Non pas une émission sur le gamergate plz  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

L'histoire et les jeux vidéos a la sortie d'assassins creed unity  ::P:

----------


## vectra

> Non pas une émission sur le gamergate plz


Pitié non.

----------


## tompalmer

Toute façon faut que ce soit des sujets de fond

----------


## Thalack

Le fond a été largement touché avec le gamergate  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

> Non pas une émission sur le gamergate plz


Si. Avec tout le bullshit que chaque camp balance et le niveau du traitement médiatique dans la presse spécialisée FR, il faut. Avec des CPC.

Au pire vous invitez les collègues de JV, Games, JVN .

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pas non plus parce que CPC sera là que ce sera bien traité. 
Tant que le soufflet n'est pas retombé on peut pas faire de synthèse, surtout que le féminisme a été abordé avec mar_lard précédemment.

Au delà de tout ça j'ai l'impression qu'@si n'est plus très chaud, Cpc est souvent cité de par ses tweets dans certains article mais de là a les faire refaire une émission ...
Ce qui est d'ailleurs dommage puisque on est dans un moment de vacuité sur @si, les deux dernières émissions étaient sur le front national et le djihad, j'ai l'impression d'être dans "un jour sans fin".

----------


## Naiaphykit

> Ce qui est d'ailleurs dommage puisque on est dans un moment de vacuité sur @si, les deux dernières émissions étaient sur le front national et le djihad, j'ai l'impression d'être dans "un jour sans fin".


Euh, la dernière était bien non ? J'ai adorée celle ci, l'intervenant était clair, intéressant. Et il avait plein d'informations intéressantes aussi, de par sa connaissance précise des dossiers.

----------


## Naity

Bon ben du coup c'est clarifié: la prochaine emission arrive avec le prochain numéro  :;):

----------


## Koma

> C'est pas non plus parce que CPC sera là que ce sera bien traité. 
> Tant que le soufflet n'est pas retombé on peut pas faire de synthèse, surtout que le féminisme a été abordé avec mar_lard précédemment.
> 
> Au delà de tout ça j'ai l'impression qu'@si n'est plus très chaud, Cpc est souvent cité de par ses tweets dans certains article mais de là a les faire refaire une émission ...
> Ce qui est d'ailleurs dommage puisque on est dans un moment de vacuité sur @si, les deux dernières émissions étaient sur le front national et le djihad, j'ai l'impression d'être dans "un jour sans fin".


 Bah si ?

Je sais pas, je suis abonné au mag car j'estime qu'ils savent faire leur taf ? Que je leur fais confiance ?

Sinon quel intérêt ?

On s'en fout de Marlard. Elle critiquait le sexisme dans l'industrie et le marketing et les mentalités. Là le sujet brasse beaucoup de trucs : indépendance de la presse "indé", favoritisme, bataille médiatique des SJW, harcèlement moral sur internet, révisionnisme sous couvert d'investigation journalistique indé, chasse aux sorcières... c'est un putain de foutoir, et moi perso ça me dirait bien d'avoir au moins l'avis de CPC dessus. S'ils se sentent concernés ou pas, s'ils ont un avis ou préfèrent attendre la fin comme toi. Si c'est un problème américano-américain culturel et mental ou si ça concerne tout le monde, etc etc.

J'aimerais bien un jour que CPC donne aussi quelques clés pour définir les différences de fonctionnement et de pensée entre la presse JV française, anglosaxonne et américaine. Regarder de l'intérieur comment les 3 travaillent, influencés par leur histoire et leur culture propre.

En passant y'a un dossier qui parle du gamergate (pas encore reçu le mag, donc en partie ou tout je sais pas) dans le nouveau numéro.

Pour ASI, je me demande si le projet est simplement assez intéressant. En terme d'auditeurs je veux dire. Ca se trouve y'a qu'une poignée de geeks qui télécharge et regarde les émissions avec CPC. Déjà la première avait fait gueuler des abonnés sur le forum. "Non mais on s'en branle du jeu vidéo, c'est quoi ce partenariat, on veut nos émissions classiques".

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h21 ----------




> Bon ben du coup c'est clarifié: la prochaine emission arrive avec le prochain numéro


Du coup émission sur le gamergate ou pas  ::o:  ? Dossier dans le numéro = sujet lié ?

----------


## Machinagun

Pour reprendre la citation sur la news du nouveau numéro :



> C'est pourquoi le dossier de ce numéro, en partenariat avec Arrêt sur Images, sera consacré à cette angoissante question : le jeu vidéo est-il réactionnaire ? Thématiques beaufs, gameplays guerriers, machisme omniprésent, notre loisir ne serait-il pas souvent aussi bourrin que le pire du foot et du tuning ? On tentera aussi de faire la part des choses sur le Gamergate : mouvement misogyne infiltré par l'extrême-droite ou sincère mouvement de révolte contre la corruption et les petits arrangements du milieu ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Je sais pas, je suis abonné au mag car j'estime qu'ils savent faire leur taf ? Que je leur fais confiance ?
> 
> Sinon quel intérêt ?


Acheter un magazine,journal n'est pas non plus faire acte d'engagement suprême. Pardonnez moi de vouloir garder ma liberté de penser. 




> Pour ASI, je me demande si le projet est simplement assez intéressant. En terme d'auditeurs je veux dire. Ca se trouve y'a qu'une poignée de geeks qui télécharge et regarde les émissions avec CPC. Déjà la première avait fait gueuler des abonnés sur le forum. "Non mais on s'en branle du jeu vidéo, c'est quoi ce partenariat, on veut nos émissions classiques".


Parce qu'ils ont fait l'erreur de les diffuser "a la place de" au lieu "d'a côté de".




> J'aimerais bien un jour que CPC donne aussi quelques clés pour définir les différences de fonctionnement et de pensée entre la presse JV française, anglosaxonne et américaine. Regarder de l'intérieur comment les 3 travaillent, influencés par leur histoire et leur culture propre.


En fait c'est des thématiques assez universelles, la presse est mal aimée là bas aussi et les lobbies féministes et gay y sont très puissants. ça clashe donc. 
Ici c'est pareil, et en fait quand tu vois la polémique Zemmour, c'est des thématiques similaires. 

*En fait ce sont des lignes de conflits de la société qui s'étendent jusqu'au jeu vidéo. Et comme le jeu vidéo est une sorte d'exception culturelle, de refuge, les joueurs n'aiment pas que les thématiques sociales envahissent le médium.* 
C'est mon interprétation.

----------


## Koma

> Acheter un magazine,journal n'est pas non plus faire acte d'engagement suprême. Pardonnez moi de vouloir garder ma liberté de penser.


Je l'achète pas, je suis abonné, donc c'est déjà le niveau au dessus. 

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre donner du poids et de la confiance à un média et ne plus avoir d'esprit critique ni de liberté d'opinion.




> En fait c'est des thématiques assez universelles, la presse est mal aimée là bas aussi et les lobbies féministes et gay y sont très puissants. ça clashe donc. 
> Ici c'est pareil, et en fait quand tu vois la polémique Zemmour, c'est des thématiques similaires.


Non mais la presse là bas et ici ne fonctionne pas du tout dans le même esprit. 

Déjà le fait divers et le story telling sont des trucs bien plus open aux USA. Le New Yorker a fait sa répute sur le talent qu'il avait pour parler de sa ville par exemple. En France c'est toujours considéré comme de la feuille de chou ou de la presse caniveau (souvent à raison quand on voit le niveau).

La presse d'opinion a également un poids différent et est vu par le public sous un angle qui n'est pas le même ici et là bas.

Je me demandais si ces disparitions entre mode de penser et de fonctionner et les différences entre le lectorat français et anglo saxon/ricain se répercutent jusqu'au domaine assez particulier du journalisme JV.




> En fait ce sont des lignes de conflits de la société qui s'étendent jusqu'au jeu vidéo. Et comme le jeu vidéo est une sorte d'exception culturelle, de refuge, les joueurs n'aiment pas que les thématiques sociales envahissent le médium. 
> C'est mon interprétation.


Je pense que c'est très vrai. Et que quelque part, les gens ont peur de l'influence des sujets de sociétés et de leur récupération politique sur la censure qui pourrait tenter de s'imposer dans ce medium. C'est pas comme si ça n'avait jamais existé.

Mais ça veut pas dire qu'il faut garder des aspects pathétiques et désuets en idées maitresses de la conception de jeux. Même si concilier les deux donne tout le clash actuel.

----------


## vectra

> *En fait ce sont des lignes de conflits de la société qui s'étendent jusqu'au jeu vidéo. Et comme le jeu vidéo est une sorte d'exception culturelle, de refuge, les joueurs n'aiment pas que les thématiques sociales envahissent le médium.* 
> C'est mon interprétation.


Sauf si ça fait de bons jeux, ce qui n'est hélas jamais le cas lorsque la polémique explose (genre Hepler avec Dragon Age 2, et les jeux des conceptrices récemment citées). A mon avis, un vraiment bon jeu mettrait tout le monde d'accord, sauf que c'est l'exact inverse qui se produit.

Pour moi, l'affaire Jennifer Hepler est vraiment celle qui marque l'âge de la guerre entre "le camp des féministes" et "le camp des gamers". Je trouve que les ersatzs récents sont aussi coupables de spéculer sur les retombées médiatiques espérées que les intervenants de ces crises sont coupables d'amalgamer les joueurs old-school avec les pires trolls 4chan. Voire que ceux qui trouvent que nos sociétés ne sont pas nécessairement totalement égalitaires avec des brigades de castration brûleuses d'églises.

----------


## Bah

> Acheter un magazine,journal n'est pas non plus faire acte d'engagement suprême. Pardonnez moi de vouloir garder ma liberté de penser.






C'est le nouveau ?

----------


## xrogaan

Gamergate hein?

...

----------


## Koma

Je sais pas si CPC a vu ça mais en rapport avec le sujet de l'émission et tout chaud : 

http://www.factornews.com/actualites...ian-39683.html

Sarkeesian a du annuler un speech à cause de menaces d'attentat via une nouvelle lettre de menaces et de "djihad". Ca prend des proportions démentielles.

----------


## vectra

Ah oui.
Bientôt, Sarkeesian prix Nobel de la paix  ::lol:: 

Pour un peu, ça éclipserait presque ce qui arrive aux journalistes de Rue89. N'ayons pas peur des mots...

----------


## Thalack

> Je sais pas si CPC a vu ça mais en rapport avec le sujet de l'émission et tout chaud : 
> 
> http://www.factornews.com/actualites...ian-39683.html
> 
> Sarkeesian a du annuler un speech à cause de menaces d'attentat via une nouvelle lettre de menaces et de "djihad". Ca prend des proportions démentielles.


Les mecs ont trouvé le filon, persuadés qu'ils ne se feront jamais prendre et qu'ils sont dans leur bon droit.
Vous n'avez pas idée du nombre de ces courriers qui peuvent arriver dans une rédaction par des gens qui veulent faire pression.

----------


## tompalmer

> Ah oui.
> Bientôt, Sarkeesian prix Nobel de la paix


Prix partagé avec mar_lard

----------


## Anonyme32145

Est-ce bien pire que "l'Union Européenne" et Barack Obama ces dernières années  :tired: 

Bon vivement l'émission @SI/CPC quand même.

----------


## Koma

> Ah oui.
> Bientôt, Sarkeesian prix Nobel de la paix 
> 
> Pour un peu, ça éclipserait presque ce qui arrive aux journalistes de Rue89. N'ayons pas peur des mots...


Merci de préciser le fond de ta pensée, Vectra  ::huh::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu connais pas Ulcan ?

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...t_1605861.html




> En cause: un article à son propos rédigé par le journaliste Benoît Le Corre le 29 juillet dernier. Ulcan a alors organisé un canular téléphonique où il annonçait la mort du journaliste à son père.  
> Il a ensuite récidivé en appelant la police, faisant croire à un homicide au domicile du père, ce qui a entraîné "une intervention musclée de la police à 4 heures du matin chez lui, pensant y découvrir les cadavres de sa femme et de son enfant", raconte Rue 89.  
> 
> Le père du journaliste, sous le choc des événements, a été victime d'un infarctus et plongé dans un coma artificiel, cinq jours après le premier appel d'Ulcan.


Un charmant jeune homme :smile:
Non seulement il a probablement largement aidé à la mort du père, mais en plus il ne fait montre d'aucun remords.

----------


## vectra

> Merci de préciser le fond de ta pensée, Vectra


Aucune chance pour que j'excuse, ni de près, ni de loin, les pauvres déchets qui commettent ce genre d'actes. J'ai jamais apprécié A.S, mais c'est son droit le plus strict d'aller rencontrer son public qui en redemande. On n'interdit pas Dany Boon de se produire, que je sache...

Cependant, je trouve inexcusable de voir des gens, qu'ils soient blogueurs, journalistes ou autres, sur-exposer et surexploiter comme cela est fait les débordements liés au sexisme dans les JV. La sauce est montée en troll depuis environ deux ans, et maintenant qu'elle est bankable auprès des grands media américains, ça embraye à la vitesse supérieure. Tout cela à grands coups d'amalgames pas très jojo.

Je trouve surtout sordide (ça m'engage moi et moi seul) la note qui est faite. N'importe quel journaliste est régulièrement soumis à des intimidations allant jusqu'aux coups de fils incessants, retournage d'appartements ou cassages de gueule, alertes à la bombe et non, c'est pas seulement dans les films (charlie Hebdo, Rue89, et tant d'autres). C'est triste à dire, mais il y a des métiers pour lesquels il faut se préparer à des pressions, nombreux, et nos démocraties ne fonctionneraient pas sans le dévouement de tous ceux qui vivent et supportent cela. Je voudrais juste le rappeler dans le sens d'une remise en perspective.

Alors ne me faites pas jouer un mauvais rôle pour ma remarque, que j'assume pleinement. Je trouve juste que les incendies s'allument opportunément, et que les lieux communs de ceux qui les rapportent ne font que les surexciter. Quand tu cherches le troll sur internet, tu le trouves. Quand tu t'en sers pour légitimer des théories écrites d'avance, c'est déjà autre chose.

---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 15h30 ----------




> Un charmant jeune homme :smile:
> Non seulement il a probablement largement aidé à la mort du père, mais en plus il ne fait montre d'aucun remords.


Il a appelé le fils après la mort du père pour s'en moquer. A plusieurs reprises. Je ne parle même pas de cet élu qui appelle le hacker à continuer son travail sur d'autres membres de la rédaction (il me semble).

----------


## Thalack

> Je trouve surtout sordide (ça m'engage moi et moi seul) la note qui est faite. N'importe quel journaliste est régulièrement soumis à des intimidations allant jusqu'aux coups de fils incessants, retournage d'appartements ou cassages de gueule, alertes à la bombe et non, c'est pas seulement dans les films (charlie Hebdo, Rue89, et tant d'autres). C'est triste à dire, mais il y a des métiers pour lesquels il faut se préparer à des pressions, nombreux, et nos démocraties ne fonctionneraient pas sans le dévouement de tous ceux qui vivent et supportent cela. Je voudrais juste le rappeler dans le sens d'une remise en perspective.


Les premières fois, ça fait bizarre quand même  :nawak:  A mon avis, il faut laisser couler et laisser faire "les autorités compétentes". Sinon, ça te bouffe vite.

----------


## Koma

Y'a Sebum qui veut se suicider, il est en train d'intervenir dans le topic du gamergate pour affronter les conspirationnistes du topic, que quelqu'un aille le sauver avant qu'il soit emporté !




> Tu connais pas Ulcan ?
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...t_1605861.html
> 
> 
> Un charmant jeune homme :smile:
> Non seulement il a probablement largement aidé à la mort du père, mais en plus il ne fait montre d'aucun remords.


Ah si je connaissais cette fiotte et son quart d'heure de gloire avec ses Ddos à la presse, mais je savais pas qu'il avait encore augment le niveau. Putain ça me déprime.



---------- Post added at 17h45 ---------- Previous post was at 17h42 ----------




> Aucune chance pour que j'excuse, ni de près, ni de loin, les pauvres déchets qui commettent ce genre d'actes. J'ai jamais apprécié A.S, mais c'est son droit le plus strict d'aller rencontrer son public qui en redemande. On n'interdit pas Dany Boon de se produire, que je sache...
> 
> Cependant, je trouve inexcusable de voir des gens, qu'ils soient blogueurs, journalistes ou autres, sur-exposer et surexploiter comme cela est fait les débordements liés au sexisme dans les JV. La sauce est montée en troll depuis environ deux ans, et maintenant qu'elle est bankable auprès des grands media américains, ça embraye à la vitesse supérieure. Tout cela à grands coups d'amalgames pas très jojo.
> 
> Je trouve surtout sordide (ça m'engage moi et moi seul) la note qui est faite. N'importe quel journaliste est régulièrement soumis à des intimidations allant jusqu'aux coups de fils incessants, retournage d'appartements ou cassages de gueule, alertes à la bombe et non, c'est pas seulement dans les films (charlie Hebdo, Rue89, et tant d'autres). C'est triste à dire, mais il y a des métiers pour lesquels il faut se préparer à des pressions, nombreux, et nos démocraties ne fonctionneraient pas sans le dévouement de tous ceux qui vivent et supportent cela. Je voudrais juste le rappeler dans le sens d'une remise en perspective.
> 
> Alors ne me faites pas jouer un mauvais rôle pour ma remarque, que j'assume pleinement. Je trouve juste que les incendies s'allument opportunément, et que les lieux communs de ceux qui les rapportent ne font que les surexciter. Quand tu cherches le troll sur internet, tu le trouves. Quand tu t'en sers pour légitimer des théories écrites d'avance, c'est déjà autre chose.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h32 ---------- Previous post was at 15h30 ----------
> ...


Non mais t'emballes pas je t'ai pas traité d'antisémite  ::ninja::   ::XD:: 

Je croyais que t'étais aussi un anti-Sarkeesian viscéral ou que tu trouvais ça pas gravissime, alors qu'on parle quand même de menace à la bombe et à la fusillade.

----------


## vectra

J'avais compris, mais en même temps, vu le sac de noeuds, c'est pas facile de déminer de manière simple  :;): 

Je trouve qu'elle enfonce des portes ouvertes et fait du fric avec, mais où est le problème? Je ne l'aime vraiment pas trop, je garde un certain dégoût de sa prestation de TedX (en même temps, c'est du TedX), mais sérieux, autant commencer à flinguer les Johnny et Bigard pour atteinte à l'intelligence si on poursuit sur cette lancée.

Je trouve que des gens font du clic et du fric avec du buzz, en le trainant volontairement dans la boue histoire d'amplifier les retombées. J'ai pas spécialement l'impression que A.S. en fasse partie, mais plutôt les blogueurs de merde en mal de notoriété et les journaleux à sensation en mal de scandale confortant les préjugés. "Pompier pyromane" est l'expression qui résume le mieux ma pensée.

----------


## Momock

> Ah si je connaissais cette fiotte et son quart d'heure de gloire avec ses Ddos à la presse, mais je savais pas qu'il avait encore augment le niveau. Putain ça me déprime.


Ulcan, la star du net.

Morceaux choisis du "champion". De quoi muer ta déprime en énervement. De rien, c'est cadeau.

----------


## Tru2balz

> J'avais compris, mais en même temps, vu le sac de noeuds, c'est pas facile de déminer de manière simple 
> 
> Je trouve qu'elle enfonce des portes ouvertes et fait du fric avec, mais où est le problème? Je ne l'aime vraiment pas trop, je garde un certain dégoût de sa prestation de TedX (en même temps, c'est du TedX), mais sérieux, autant commencer à flinguer les Johnny et Bigard pour atteinte à l'intelligence si on poursuit sur cette lancée.
> 
> Je trouve que des gens font du clic et du fric avec du buzz, en le trainant volontairement dans la boue histoire d'amplifier les retombées. J'ai pas spécialement l'impression que A.S. en fasse partie, mais plutôt les blogueurs de merde en mal de notoriété et les journaleux à sensation en mal de scandale confortant les préjugés. "Pompier pyromane" est l'expression qui résume le mieux ma pensée.


Sérieusement 2 minutes, lisons l'article linké par komawhite.
Je lis 


> Vu que les tueries dans les écoles américaines sont tristement monnaie courante, les menaces sont prises au sérieux. La sécurité a été renforcée et la police tente de savoir qui en est l'auteur.


JE me dis, voyons ce que disent les vrais journalistes là dessus.
Recherche google "sarkeesian Utah State University", je prends le premier lien qui ne soit pas polygon.
http://www.standard.net/Police/2014/...-feminist.html
Puis je remarque dans le haut de la page, qu'il y a un article de suivi, je clique donc
http://www.standard.net/Police/2014/...or-threat.html

Franchement, je reste sérieux, je dis rien.
Mettez les cote à cote dans 2 fenetres de navigateur, lisez les calmement.
Et maintenant dites moi, lequel a l'air le plus objectif ?
Ah oui, ya des gens qui n'aiment pas ce mot, pardon pour votre sensibilité que j'ai blessée, laissez moi donc reformuler :
lequel vous semble le mieux reporter les faits, sans y apposer de jugement personnel ?
Presse vidéoludique (ici c'est la française, donc on pourra pas me dire que c'est juste un problème américain)
vs
presse généraliste
qui a fait le meilleur article ?

----------


## Thalack

J'arrive, j'arrive.
Et je vais même abonder dans ton sens, et pas parce que j'aime être contrariant. L'un a émet de jugements, l'autre pas.
Et il n'est pas objectif, il est neutre et informatif. L'objectifité étant au mieux un idéal à atteindre. Ce qui est plus difficile avec un dossier vu qu'il faut retenir plusieurs thèmes et en enlever d'autres.

----------


## Tru2balz

Pour terminer sur cette histoire de menaces terroristes qui pesaient sur la conférence de Anita Sarkeesian, je voudrais laisser ça là afin que chacun se fasse son idée sur le sujet directement à la source.
C'est la déclaration officielle finale de l'université sur son propre journal (journal du Utah State University)
http://www.usu.edu/ust/index.cfm?article=54179



> Following a disturbing email received late Monday evening, Utah State University police and administrators have been working throughout the day to assess any level of risk to students or to a speaker scheduled to visit. USU police, in conjunction with several teams of state and federal law enforcement experts, determined that there was no threat to students, staff or the speaker, so no alert was issued.
> 
> The safety of our students and visitors is always the university’s first priority. At no time was there any imminent threat. The investigation is continuing.
> 
> The speaker, Anita Sarkeesian, canceled the presentation. She was concerned about the fact that state law prevented the university from keeping people with a legal concealed firearm permit from entering the event. University police were prepared and had a plan in place to provide extra security measures at the presentation.
> 
> All university business will be conducted as scheduled Wednesday.

----------


## fougny

> Pour terminer sur cette histoire de menaces terroristes qui pesaient sur la conférence de Anita Sarkeesian, je voudrais laisser ça là afin que chacun se fasse son idée sur le sujet directement à la source.
> C'est la déclaration officielle finale de l'université sur son propre journal (journal du Utah State University)
> http://www.usu.edu/ust/index.cfm?article=54179


Et donc?
Il y a bien eu menace et enquête policière? donc je ne vois pas très bien ou est la contradiction.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Laissez le débat 

Spoiler Alert! 


de merde

 sur le topic du GamersGate en attendant au moins l'émission d'Arrêt sur Images s'il vous plait  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Putain ouais y'a déjà un topic dédié rien que pour cette affaire foireuse, ça déborde sur les niouzes, et surtout, c'est trop pris au sérieux  :tired: 
Si vous voulez vous battre, faite le avec de la goleri au moins.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Si vous voulez vous battre, faite le avec de la goleri au moins.


Les bites tristes l'ont chassé depuis longtemps la golerie.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Les bites tristes l'ont chassé depuis longtemps la golerie.


Les jeux vidéos sont un sujet bien trop important pour rigoler.

----------


## xrogaan

Juste pour être sur, le magazine étant sortis (ou devais sortir) le 15, l'émission est-elle déjà là ou y'a un retard quelque part?

Parce que j'ai préparé du popcorn et de la bière, j'ai pas envie de gâcher.

----------


## tompalmer

Rien reçu alors que je suis abboné

----------


## Izual

> Juste pour être sur, le magazine étant sortis (ou devais sortir) le 15, l'émission est-elle déjà là ou y'a un retard quelque part?
> 
> Parce que j'ai préparé du popcorn et de la bière, j'ai pas envie de gâcher.


 Du twitter d'Ivan ce mercredi : 


> Scoop! Le dossier "Le jeu vidéo est-il réac?" donnera une émission avec @arretsurimages le *mardi 21 octobre* http://www.arretsurimages.net/emission.php?id=7

----------


## tompalmer

Tournée quand ?

----------


## xrogaan

> Du twitter d'Ivan ce mercredi :


Désolé de pas être twitterien... Twitteriarien... Cui cui?

Mais merci pour la date  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Twittos, même si je hais ce mot  ::):

----------


## Machinagun

Arrêt sur Images, sur Twitter, il y a 10 mn :



> #CPQJ, demain sur @si, sur le #GamerGate (avec @Canardpcredac, @Mar_Lard, @Martinmerlan & @TheFrenchCritic)


https://twitter.com/arretsurimages/s...87335514882048

----------


## tompalmer

Encore mar_lard, et puis ils avaient dit mardi  :tired:

----------


## xrogaan

> Arrêt sur Images, sur Twitter, il y a 10 mn :
> 
> https://twitter.com/arretsurimages/s...87335514882048


Mais merde quoi, mes popcorns!  :Emo:

----------


## Machinagun

L'émission est sortie, avec Sebum en représentant de la rédac (assez logique vu qu'il est le principal rédacteur du dossier).

http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...on-reac-id7154

Je rappelle aux abonnés à ASI qu'on peut voter en haut de la page pour que l'article soit en accès gratuit pendant 24h.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon ça ! 
Reste plus qu'a virer Schneiderman et CPC aura le contrôle :evilgrin:

----------


## Koma

> Acte 1
> Le GamerGate c'est quoi ? La chaîne américaine PBS rappelle le harcèlement de Zoe Quinn, Anita Sarkeesian et Brianna Wu. Mais le GamerGate s'en prend aussi à la presse jeu vidéo américaine (notamment un papier de Leigh Alexander sur Gamasutra, mais aussi le site Kotaku) et se donne une dimension "identitaire".





> Acte 2
> ELa misogynie, constitutive du mouvement ? Qu'est-ce que le hashtag #NotYourShield ? Pourquoi le site Polygon a-t-il enlevé des points au jeu Bayonetta 2, et pourquoi est-ce un scandale aux yeux du GamerGate ?





> Acte 3
> Martin Lefebvre revient sur les figures conservatrices du mouvement : le Youtuber Internet Aristocrat, l'Anglais Milo Yiannopoulos. Soral a-t-il donné dans le GamerGate ? Qui est Christina Hoff Sommers, la "caution féministe" du GamerGate, proche de la droite américaine ? Qui est Ben Spurr qui a développé le jeu "Tabassons Anita Sarkeesian", avec qui discute notre invité pro-GamerGate ?





> Acte 4
> Y a-t-il une "liste secrète de communication" entre les journalistes jeu vidéo américains ? Zoe Quinn a-t-elle des liens secrets avec les modérateurs de Reddit ? Quels sont les liens des forums d'images 4chan et 8chan avec le GamerGate ? Pourquoi le GamerGate ne s'est pas massivement emparé du problème du jeu Shadow of Mordor (pressions du studio sur des Youtubers), révélé par Total Biscuit ? Fallait-il inviter un pro-GamerGate sur le plateau ?





> PS. Au moment de tourner l'émission, aucun télévision française n'avait encore abordé le sujet du GamerGate. Juste après le tournage, on nous a signalé que l'émission de Canal+ "La Nouvelle Edition" consacrait hier un sujet de trois minutes à une "polémique très violente" dans le monde des "geeks"... Mais si le sujet revient sur la problématique du sexisme dans les jeux vidéo, ou le harcèlement d'Anita Sarkeesian, il ne mentionne jamais directement le GamerGate.


Gros gros boulot d'étude du sujet à priori. Le traitement pas C+ ça m'étonne pas beaucoup d'eux. Ils feraient mieux d'arrêter de chercher à récupérer des sujets pour meubler leurs émissions quand ils ne les suivent absolument pas. En tout cas des sujets aussi polémiques  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

Mar_lard a des asticots en tout cas

----------


## Koma

C'est quand même con que William Andureau ait du annuler, vu son boulot j'aurais aimé le voir sur le plateau.

Franck Vidal en passant, ça me dit quelque chose... le tweetos en question est un inconnu ou il est aussi acteur dans le milieu JV ?

----------


## tompalmer

Il est assez bon

----------


## Machinagun

J'ai fini de regarder.  :;): 




> Après le départ de Franck Vidal, Mar_Lard et Ambroise Garel décident de retourner sur le plateau, sans les caméras cette fois, pour discuter des points du dossier de Canard PC qui posent problème selon elle.


Si jamais Sebum passe par ici, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un retour sur cette discussion ?
J'aimerais bien savoir quels étaient les autres points qu'elle reprochait à votre dossier, que j'avais trouvé très bien à la lecture.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

J'en suis à 12 minutes et.. bon... comment dire... ça n'a pas l'air évident de terminer une phrase quand Mar_lard est sur le plateau. 
Assez pénible à suivre du coup pour l'instant.  ::|: 


Edit : Le pire c'est qu'elle dit des trucs très justes et intéressants, il faudrait peut-être qu'elle prenne un petit Tranxène avant l'émission

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Si jamais Sebum passe par ici, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir un retour sur cette discussion ?


Je ferai une grosse séance "SAV de l'émission" ici si vous voulez, ce serait très intéressant d'ailleurs. Mais pas aujourd'hui, on est en plein bouclage (ni demain, je vais quand même essayer de me reposer un peu).
En plus d'ici là plus de gens l'auront vue.

----------


## curunoir

Au bout de 5 minutes je comprends déjà plus rien.  ::sad::

----------


## ArkSquall

> Je ferai une grosse séance "SAV de l'émission" ici si vous voulez, ce serait très intéressant d'ailleurs. Mais pas aujourd'hui, on est en plein bouclage (ni demain, je vais quand même essayer de me reposer un peu).
> En plus d'ici là plus de gens l'auront vue.


Oh, merci. En effet, ça pique ma curiosité le côté "off" des tournages @SI.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Yep, je suis partant. En plus j'aurai eu le temps de regarder l'émission d'ici là.

----------


## Dazou

Le stress de certains intervenants sur le plateau est tellement communicatif, qu'au bout de 5 minutes j'ai arrêté la vidéo. Je retenterai ma chance ce soir, tard.

----------


## vectra

> Mar_lard a des asticots en tout cas


Non, non, elle a juste ses règles #GamerGate  :;):

----------


## Meneldil

Putain, mais Mar_Lard... J'espère qu'elle se rend compte qu'elle est ridicule dans le rôle de la chienne de garde intransigeante et incorruptible.

Enfin je sais pas, j'imagine que ça fait de moi un ploutocrate dégueulasse, mais tu me la mets en face de moi dans un débat, je quitte la table au bout de cinq minutes. Entre ses petits soupirs dès que quelqu'un dit quelque chose, sa volonté d'empêcher à chaque intervenant de terminer sa phrase, et de vouloir corriger tous ces homme fascistes cis-genrés et raciés... Non mais sérieux, d'où sort-elle ? Il y a des règles dans une discussion.

Encore, on parlerait d'un sujet essentiel et important, je pourrais comprendre sa posture de e-Robespierre aigrie. Mais là, on parle du gamergate et de blaireaux qui s'insultent sur twitter et youtube. Cette pauvre fille ne doit pas avoir grand chose à faire dans sa triste vie. Mettre tant de haine et de volonté dans un sujet aussi trivial me paraît pathologique.

Et je parle pas d'@si qui, au lieu d'inviter une nana pour lui donner la réplique - après tout, combien de gonzesses ont critiqué le papier qui l'a rendu célèbre -, n'a sur le plateau que des mâles (dont un Schneidermann dont on voit que pour lui aussi, JV = teubé), ce qui permet à l'emmerdeuse de se placer dans la position "REGARDEZ, CES SALAUDS DE MECS M'AGRESSENT".

Enfin, dommage que le type de #notyourshield soit incapable d'expliquer un truc sans s'embrouiller 25 fois, puisque c'était le seul "méchant" de l'émission. J'ai eu de la peine pour lui quand j'ai compris qu'il n'arriverait jamais à faire comprendre ce dont il voulait parler.

----------


## vectra

> aigrie.
> Pauvre fille.
> grosse idiote.
> chienne.


Mais rien à voir avec le sexisme  :;): 
C'est beau comme quoi tu rends sympathique des gens qui commencent avec relativement peu pour eux.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Mais rien à voir avec le sexisme 
> C'est beau comme quoi tu rends sympathique des gens qui commencent avec relativement peu pour eux.


T'as oublié "triste vie", "pathologique" et le fait qu'elle ait de la "haine". Mais bon, c'est une simple nana/gonzesse/chienne de garde, donc on peut se permettre.

----------


## eKaps

Je ne vois franchement pas trop ce que l'on peut attendre d'un débat dont l'animateur/modérateur ne capte pas un mot sur deux de ce qui se dit. Pourquoi mettre Schneidermann aux commandes ? J'ai le même sentiment d'avoir regardé un débat tourner en rond pendant 1 heure sur toutes les collaborations CPC/@SI, hormis peut-être la première avec Chièze.

----------


## Meneldil

> Mais rien à voir avec le sexisme 
> C'est beau comme quoi tu rends sympathique des gens qui commencent avec relativement peu pour eux.


Oui. Enfin, pour insulter une gonzesse, aux dernières nouvelles, tu accordes les termes utilisés au féminin. Si tu veux je change tout pour que ce soit au masculin, ça serait plus politicaly correct. 
Tu as aussi oublié le teubé pour les twittos et youtubers, mais comme ça ne me fait pas passer pour un salaud sexiste, j'imagine que tu n'en avais pas besoin.

Sinon, à chaque fois qu'un forumeur traite Hollande de gros idiot ou Marion Le Pen de blondasse abrutie dans le topic de l'actu, tu cries aussi au féminazisme/sexisme, ou c'est juste quand on insulte Mar_Lard ?
Parce que c'est bien pratique, le statut de nana féministe qui met à l'abri des critiques et insultes (qui pleuvent dès lors qu'on parle d'un personnage public, quel qu'il soit, sur ce forum).

Et histoire de situer ma position, je trouve le gamergate ridicule et pathétique, tout en étant soûlé par les articles imbitables de RPS et Kotaku sur "Y A PAS DE PERSO JOUABLE FÉMININ DANS ASSASSIN'S CREED 18 §§§". Mais quand j'écoute Mar_Lard, j'ai envie de rejoindre les hommens.

----------


## Achille

Il est temps de regrouper les topics gogolgate,  féminisme et ASI  ::): 

(Mar_lard est assez agressive hein, après chacun le ressent comme il veut bien)

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Bon globalement c'était pas si mal. 

Sebum expose très bien les choses avec concision et clarté. Martin Lefebvre (trop peu présent en temps de parole) est une oasis de sagesse et de pertinence. Il fut hélas coincé entre 2 zigotos immatures sur-stressés et anxiogènes. C'eut été tellement plus sympa de les laisser à la garderie pendant que les grandes personnes discutent.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Lors du dernier débat avec Mar_Lard, j'avais dit qu'elle n'avait rien à faire dans un débat construit, et qu'elle aurait dû rester dans un rôle de tireuse de signal d'alarme...apparemment, mon avis ne risque pas de changer après l'émission  :ouaiouai:

----------


## sparouw

> T'as oublié "triste vie", "pathologique" et le fait qu'elle ait de la "haine". Mais bon, c'est une simple nana/gonzesse/chienne de garde, donc on peut se permettre.


D'un autre côté, tu ne peux pas nié qu'elle est particulièrement énervante pour qui n'est pas d'accord avec sa vision des chose. Elle est perpétuellement agressive et ne laisse jamais aucune place au débat.
Je suis pas particulièrement adepte du bashing en général, mais en ce qui me concerne, elle fait partie des gens qui le mérite amplement pour l'ensemble de son œuvre.

----------


## Dazou

Après l'annonce par @si hier de la mise en ligne pour le lendemain de l'émission, Martin Lefebvre annonçait déjà la couleur.

----------


## vectra

> Oui. Enfin, pour insulter une gonzesse, aux dernières nouvelles, tu accordes les termes utilisés au féminin. Si tu veux je change tout pour que ce soit au masculin, ça serait plus politicaly correct. 
> Tu as aussi oublié le teubé pour les twittos et youtubers, mais comme ça ne me fait pas passer pour un salaud sexiste, j'imagine que tu n'en avais pas besoin.
> 
> Sinon, à chaque fois qu'un forumeur traite Hollande de gros idiot ou Marion Le Pen de blondasse abrutie dans le topic de l'actu, tu cries aussi au féminazisme/sexisme, ou c'est juste quand on insulte Mar_Lard ?
> Parce que c'est bien pratique, le statut de nana féministe qui met à l'abri des critiques et insultes (qui pleuvent dès lors qu'on parle d'un personnage public, quel qu'il soit, sur ce forum).
> 
> Et histoire de situer ma position, je trouve le gamergate ridicule et pathétique, tout en étant soûlé par les articles imbitables de RPS et Kotaku sur "Y A PAS DE PERSO JOUABLE FÉMININ DANS ASSASSIN'S CREED 18 §§§". Mais quand j'écoute Mar_Lard, j'ai envie de rejoindre les hommens.


T'as pas non plus besoin de sortir ta loghorrée d'insultes tantôt sexistes, tantôt pas, pour parler d'un contradicteur que tu n'aimes pas. Surtout ad personam à ce point. Alors que je ne l'ai pas encore vue cette émission, je ne peux que me démarquer de ta position, quand-bien même ML m'aurait énervé moi aussi. C'est le même paradoxe qui résume l'attirance mélée de répulsion que beaucoup de gens ont vis-à-vis du Gamergate :smile:


"Mais quand j'écoute Mar_Lard, j'ai envie de rejoindre les hommens."

Faux argument. Tu as envie de lui porter ta répartie, certainement. Ces colonnes sont déjà un bon début pour ça, mais probablement avec un langage plus civilisé. Mais de là à t'obliger à aller contre tes convictions, j'en doute. M'est avis qu'elle facilite un coming-out, tout simplement  :;): 

---------- Post added at 18h01 ---------- Previous post was at 17h57 ----------




> (Mar_lard est assez agressive hein, après chacun le ressent comme il veut bien)


Je verrai p'têt ça ce WE. Ou pas...

----------


## eKaps

> T'as pas non plus besoin de sortir ta loghorrée d'insultes tantôt sexistes, tantôt pas, pour parler d'un contradicteur que tu n'aimes pas. Surtout ad personam à ce point. Alors que je ne l'ai pas encore vue cette émission, je ne peux que me démarquer de ta position, quand-bien même ML m'aurait énervé moi aussi. C'est le même paradoxe qui résume l'attirance mélée de répulsion que beaucoup de gens ont vis-à-vis du Gamergate :smile:
> 
> 
> "Mais quand j'écoute Mar_Lard, j'ai envie de rejoindre les hommens."
> 
> Faux argument. Tu as envie de lui porter ta répartie, certainement. Ces colonnes sont déjà un bon début pour ça, mais probablement avec un langage plus civilisé. Mais de là à t'obliger à aller contre tes convictions, j'en doute. M'est avis qu'elle facilite un coming-out, tout simplement


Je me prononce pas sur le fond, mais sortir de son contexte des mots n'est pas franchement une preuve de bonne foi. Meneldil n'a pas traité Mar_lard de chienne mais de chienne de garde. La féminisation des mots les rends bien plus connotés certes, mais de là à s'offusquer lorsque quelqu'un qualifie une personne d'adopter le rôle de chien de garde...

----------


## Thufir

Encore une fois vectra, là c'est même pas sa position qu'on n'aime pas, ni même ses prises de positions. C'est vraiment sa manière de se comporter dans un débat, je trouve ça franchement irrespectueux pour les personnes présentes mais aussi les lecteurs.
Comme l'on dit les autres, non, ça donne pas envie de lui donner la répartie, ça supposerai qu'il soit possible de débattre dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## vectra

> aigrie.
> Pauvre fille.
> grosse idiote.
> chienne.


Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que ça.
Pour la peine, on se demande qui est le plus aigri. Elle au moins, elle est à Science Po et elle passe à la télé  ::trollface::

----------


## sparouw

Ce qui en dit long sur le niveau de la télé  ::o: 

Et je trouve particulièrement cocasse de la défendre quand quelqu'un parle comme ça d'elle alors que c'est un peu la reine de l'invective et de l'ad hominem...

----------


## morgoth2356

Je n'ai vraiment pas apprécié le manque de nuance de Mar_Lard, qui est la seule sur le plateau à utiliser unilatéralement des mots comme "tous", "toujours", "uniquement (des femmes)", etc. quand les autres utilisent plutôt "certains", "souvent",... Elle était tellement enragée par le sujet que vers la fin j'avais l'impression qu'elle allait mourir d'asphyxie à chaque intervention, intervention qu'elle ne se gênait d'ailleurs pas de placer au milieu de la plupart des prises de paroles de chaque intervenant. Son point godwin magistral et son gros blanc face à Sébum sur le dossier de CPC soit-disant mal foutu (elle essayait de faire croire qu'elle citait alors qu'elle disait ses impressions, ce que Schneidermann a bien souligné) montre qu'elle n'était pas du tout dans le rationnel. Son envie d'avoir le dernier mot sur chaque discussion, et aussi de toute l'émission (elle a encore rajouté un truc sur le dossier CPC alors que Schneidermann était en gros en train de dire "au revoir") m'a aussi profondément empêché de suivre ce débat avec calme. Quand M. Lefebvre dit que la présence du pro GG (qui n'avait pas "le niveau", même si ne pas savoir s'exprimer sur un plateau ou en public ne signifie pas d'office qu'on a rien à dire) a empêché le débat serein, permettez-moi d'émettre de sérieux doutes sur la pertinence de la cible visée...

----------


## purEcontact

C'est toujours assez chiant un débat @si avec Mar_lard.
Elle est systématiquement dans une posture extrémiste : "si t'es pas comme moi, t'es contre moi"  ::|: .
Une femme qui est moins "engagée" qu'elle est systématiquement vendue au patriarcat (#notyourshield = fausse femme ou femme endoctrinée).
C'est juste pathétique.

Le doritosgate avec Julien C., c'était drôle au moins  ::sad:: .

----------


## vectra

> Ce qui en dit long sur le niveau de la télé 
> 
> Et je trouve particulièrement cocasse de la défendre quand quelqu'un parle comme ça d'elle alors que c'est un peu la reine de l'invective et de l'ad hominem...


Quand tu condamnes, tu ne fais pas ce que tu condamnes.
C'est pas tellement bien compliqué  :;): 

J'ai pas souvenir qu'elle ait insulté des personnes, encore moins sur leur physique, mais je me trompe peut-être. Faut bien admettre que quand elle argumente sur le fait que les prods AAA sont calibrées pour les beaufs, elle a un peu un boulevard devant elle :smile: Mais c'est pas gentil de tirer sur les ambulances, y faut bien vendre.

----------


## xrogaan

> Je n'ai vraiment pas apprécié le manque de nuance de Mar_Lard, qui est la seule sur le plateau à utiliser unilatéralement des mots comme "tous", "toujours", "uniquement (des femmes)", etc. quand les autres utilisent plutôt "certains", "souvent",... Elle était tellement enragée par le sujet que vers la fin j'avais l'impression qu'elle allait mourir d'asphyxie à chaque intervention, intervention qu'elle ne se gênait d'ailleurs pas de placer au milieu de la plupart des prises de paroles de chaque intervenant. Son point godwin magistral et son gros blanc face à Sébum sur le dossier de CPC soit-disant mal foutu (elle essayait de faire croire qu'elle citait alors qu'elle disait ses impressions, ce que Schneidermann a bien souligné) montre qu'elle n'était pas du tout dans le rationnel. Son envie d'avoir le dernier mot sur chaque discussion, et aussi de toute l'émission (elle a encore rajouté un truc sur le dossier CPC alors que Schneidermann était en gros en train de dire "au revoir") m'a aussi profondément empêché de suivre ce débat avec calme. Quand M. Lefebvre dit que la présence du pro GG (qui n'avait pas "le niveau", même si ne pas savoir s'exprimer sur un plateau ou en public ne signifie pas d'office qu'on a rien à dire) a empêché le débat serein, permettez-moi d'émettre de sérieux doutes sur la pertinence de la cible visée...


Exactement.

Aussi, Sébum je t'aime !  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> Je ferai une grosse séance "SAV de l'émission"


Alors Louis Ferdinand, tu viens plus aux soirées ?

----------


## Deman

> Il est temps de regrouper les topics gogolgate,  féminisme et ASI 
> 
> (Mar_lard est assez agressive hein, après chacun le ressent comme il veut bien)


Assez agressive ? À un moment j'ai cru qu'elle allait transpercer la carotide du mec en violet avec son stylo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

:^_^:

----------


## sparouw

> Quand tu condamnes, tu ne fais pas ce que tu condamnes.
> C'est pas tellement bien compliqué 
> 
> J'ai pas souvenir qu'elle ait insulté des personnes, encore moins sur leur physique, mais je me trompe peut-être. Faut bien admettre que quand elle argumente sur le fait que les prods AAA sont calibrées pour les beaufs, elle a un peu un boulevard devant elle :smile: Mais c'est pas gentil de tirer sur les ambulances, y faut bien vendre.



Tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas dit qu'elle insultait qui que ce soit (bien que selon moi, beaucoup de ses attaques ressemblent à des insultes) car je n'ai pas du tout envie de chercher dans ses interventions. Par contre, tu ne peux nier le recours à l'invective quasi systématique quand elle se retrouve face à des contradicteurs.

Tu parles de quelqu'un qui impose sa vision sur "la culture du viol" ou tout être muni d'un pénis est indubitablement un violeur, que tous les hommes qui ne pensent pas comme elle sont des machos/racistes/anti-LGBT/...

C'est trop facile cet argument du "Quand tu condamnes, tu ne fais pas ce que tu condamnes", de un car à aucun moment le monsieur ici plus haut a dit condamner la dite demoiselle sur les termes qu'elle utilise. Il décrit simplement dans les même champs lexical qu'elle, ce qu'il en pense. Et deuxièmement, c'est trop de malmené les gens et de pleurnicher quand il rétorquent.

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, j'ai fini de voir l'émission et... c'était finalement inintéressant au possible.
Dans le coin gauche, nous avons mar_lard, féministe extrémiste qui récupère un point godwin.
Dans le coin droit, nous avons franck vidal, gamergater, qui possède des œillères qu'on envie à Vincennes.
Entre les deux, des arbitres ont été désignés : Martin Lefebvre et LFS qui tentent de faire la médiation en se prenant des coups au passage.

Le seul intérêt, c'est de voir la tronche de LFS  ::ninja:: .

Il n'existe pas une autre féministe gameuse que mar_lard en France ?
Quand elle est dans un "débat", je le regarde / l'écoute pas (sauf si y'a un rédacteur CPC en face).
Elle est contre productive et donne l'image d'une misandre en puissance, je comprends même pas pourquoi on la qualifie de féministe.
Je pensais que les féministes souhaitaient globalement faire valoir leur droit, pas dénigrer les hommes dès qu'elles peuvent...

----------


## tompalmer

> Alors Louis Ferdinand, tu viens plus aux soirées ?


Y'aura de l'ambroisie ? :con:

----------


## ian0delond

> Assez agressive ? À un moment j'ai cru qu'elle allait transpercer la carotide du mec en violet avec son stylo.


c'est pas grave, ça aurait été comme tuer un nazi  ::trollface::

----------


## morgoth2356

> http://i.imgur.com/pfxJK6h.jpg


Enorme ^^

----------


## sparouw

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'elle s'attaque à CPC dès qu'elle en a l'occasion. Je pense que de s'être fait tournebouler par Yvan lors de la première émission et par Boulon sur Twitter, ça a profondément du entacher son égo.

----------


## Peysh

arretez vous etes misogynes

----------


## Anonyme32145

> arretez vous etes misogynes


 Et sinon, le respect de la charte ?  :tired:

----------


## Kimuji

> Et sinon, le respect de la charte ?


Quoi? Tu veux dire ce texte liberticide et bien pensant?  ::o:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Et sinon, le respect de la chatte ?


 ::o:

----------


## Max_well

Merci à Sebum pour l'article et la position constructive sur le plateau.
Le passage sur la question au GamerGater est assez édifiante.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> 


 :tired:

----------


## vectra

> Tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas dit qu'elle insultait qui que ce soit (bien que selon moi, beaucoup de ses attaques ressemblent à des insultes) car je n'ai pas du tout envie de chercher dans ses interventions. Par contre, tu ne peux nier le recours à l'invective quasi systématique quand elle se retrouve face à des contradicteurs.


Je n'ai vu que la première confrontation CPC / ML à ce jour. Pas très virulente de mémoire, et à part qu'elle ne connaissait pas les Tontons Flingueurs, il n'y avait rien de tellement anormal dans le débat.




> Tu parles de quelqu'un qui impose sa vision sur "la culture du viol" ou tout être muni d'un pénis est indubitablement un violeur, que tous les hommes qui ne pensent pas comme elle sont des machos/racistes/anti-LGBT/...


Je pense que c'est clairement exagéré comme résumé, surtout. Encore une fois, j'ai un épisode à voir, mais avec ce type de raccourcis, on peut dresser un joli portrait de ses contradicteurs ici. D'ailleurs, il suffit juste de les quoter pour ça, ils le font très bien tout seuls. Encore une fois (bis bis), vous semblez faire tout pour fair fuir les gens par vos exagérations et votre registre agressif voire limite ordurier. Y'a d'autres moyens d'apporter la contradiction que de prendre le caca de l'autre et de lui jeter à la figure. 

En tous cas, de toute évidence, ça réussit mieux à ML qu'à vous.




> C'est trop facile imparable cet argument du "Quand tu condamnes, tu ne fais pas ce que tu condamnes"



Tout simplement.
Ne cherche pas à justifier l'injustifiable, c'est le pire point de départ pour une défense et a fortiori une attaque.




> de un car à aucun moment le monsieur ici plus haut a dit condamner la dite demoiselle sur les termes qu'elle utilise. Il décrit simplement dans les même champs lexical qu'elle, ce qu'il en pense. Et deuxièmement, c'est trop de malmené les gens et de pleurnicher quand il rétorquent.


Oui, mais je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi ça l'avance, et définitivement ça ne le met pas à son avantage. C'est un peu consternant que tu ne le comprennes pas.

----------


## sparouw

Vectra, sincèrement j'ai essayé, mais ta mauvaise foi, garde là, sérieusement.

Tu veux défendre l'indéfendable, ok, libre à toi. Mais sincèrement, lit ce qu'on t'écrit. Mar-Lard, c'est pas jute 2 émissions sur @SI, c'est beaucoup de conneries raconté à la minute sur pas mal d'autres média (Twitter en particulier).
Si tu trouves qu'elle à le droit d'agir comme bon lui semble et que ça lui réussit, libre à toi. Ça en dit juste long sur l'impartialité de tes propos.

Il suffit de te voir le nombre de féministes francophone qui lui tourne le dos pour comprendre que quelque chose cloche. Cette personne est ce qu'il y est arrivé de pire au féminisme et au jeux vidéo Fr. Si tu veux te palucher sur son engagement et sa diatribe, fais toi plaisir, mais sache que son comportement en mousse la décrédibilise totalement aux yeux du spectateur moyen.

----------


## Dazou

Horrible cette émission. J'ai abandonné à 5 minutes de la fin malgré de très nombreuses pauses. Le pro et l'anti (enfin "le reste du monde") sont juste insupportables. Le Martin il se fait chier et se demande ce qu'il fout là dès la première minute d'émission. Je ne crois pas qu'il ait pu finir une seule phrase. LFS pratique une technique de zen assez impressionnante. Schneidermann, je sais pas, je pense c'est le métier, on arrive pas à lire ce qu'il pense. Mais je me dit qu'il doit pensé que c'était une connerie de faire un plateau comme ça. Je vais aller regarder un Lubitsch pour me détendre avant de me coucher.

----------


## zBum

C'est très pénible à regarder cette émission.

Ils auraient pas pu faire une émission où Sebum débat avec lui-même ?

----------


## vectra

> Si tu trouves qu'elle à le droit d'agir comme bon lui semble et que ça lui réussit, libre à toi. Ça en dit juste long sur l'impartialité de tes propos.


Ah bon? Parce qu'elle n'aurait pas le droit? Mais c'est pathétique...  ::P: 

Impartial, ça veut aussi dire libre de pas conforter tes propos. Si tu es à ce point frileux sur la controverse, évite les débats genre ASI et en particulier le GG, ce dernier conseil étant valable pour tout le monde dont moi aussi d'ailleuirs.


De ce que je vois de l'émission, c'est assez nul en général, et la prestation de ML est particulièrement ratée. Elle ne sait pas parler à l'oral, c'est assez clair. Mais j'ai toujours trouvé, depuis le début que ML avait un talent pour faire lever devant soi les pires penchants, et j'ai bien l'impression que ça continue. Et oui, clairement, ça lui réussit vu son exposition médiatique: faut être aveugle pour ne pas le constater.




> voir le nombre de féministes francophone qui lui tourne le dos pour comprendre que quelque chose cloche. Cette personne est ce qu'il y est arrivé de pire au féminisme et au jeux vidéo Fr. Si tu veux te palucher sur son engagement et sa diatribe, fais toi plaisir, mais sache que son comportement en mousse la décrédibilise totalement aux yeux du spectateur moyen.


Ah ok, j'avais juste pas compris que t'étais taré. C'est pas comme si je mettais pas en garde sur les attaques plus ou moins sexuelles, ad personam et vulgaires. Des gens comme toi crédibilisent ML. Je suis désolé de devoir te le dire dans ces termes, mais c'est un peu des petites mains comme toi qui font d'elle la futur star médiatique qu'elle s'apprête à devenir  ::P: 


Sérieux, l'extrait gratuit de l'émission est horrible, et tous les intervenants semblent à contre-emploi. J'ai lancé le téléchargement complet, mais je suis moyen-pressé de voir la suite vu comme ça part.

----------


## Groufac

Pareil je fais que des pause  :tired:  J'arrive pas à regarder plus d'une minute à la suite à cause des interruptions constantes de Mar_Lard  :Emo: 

Pourtant elle a l'air de dire des choses intéressantes sur le fond, mais la forme du propos c'est juste inécoutable.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je viens de finir l'émission, ça a été un peu une purge malgré certaines choses intéressantes. Aucun lèche-boulisme, mais heureusement qu'il y avait Sébum pour mettre un peu d'intelligence dans le débat...
_Le mec de Merlan Frit : je me demande ce qu'il fait là, et je crois bien que lui aussi n'a pas arrêté de se poser la question. A part 2-3 interventions ponctuelles, pour moi, aucun intérêt à sa présence.

_Le GamerGater : tourne complètement en rond, et n'a absolument pas eu l'air de se rendre compte de toutes ses contradictions alors que certaines sont gigantesques, toujours aussi convaincu à la fin de ce qu'il racontait au début. Il n'a pas dit QUE des conneries, mais je pense qu'il est lui-même complètement perdu dans sa chaîne de raisonnement - si on peut parler de chaîne, tant c'est bordélique à passer du point A au point R avant d'aller vers F puis W, sans se rendre compte de liens évidents qui ont l'air de lui échapper. La preuve par l'exemple, en quelque sorte, de ce que Sébum développait sur l'incohérence de ce mouvement.

_Mar_Lard : confirmation qu'elle n'a rien à faire dans un débat où des oreilles (pour écouter) et un cerveau (pour essayer de comprendre quelqu'un qui n'est pas de son avis) sont requis. N'écoute rien qui ne va pas dans son sens, déboule au bulldozer et part en ligne droite. Sa manière d'interrompre toutes les deux secondes et de verser dans la saloperie ad hominem avec le GamerGater m'ont tapé sur les nerfs. Elle a peut-être sa place chez Ruquier ou Morandini pour faire du divertissement, mais @SI a pour prétention de faire du débat (et y arrive pas mal). Qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il n'y a pas mieux en matière de féministe en France, même si ce serait une personne moins visible...
Et avant qu'on ne me saute sur le râble : je vous garantis que si elle avait eu une paire de couilles au lieu d'une paire d'ovaires, je n'aurais pas changé plus de deux mots (pour remplacer "elle" par "il"). Maintenant, vous pouvez me tomber dessus parce que vous pensez que j'ai écrit de la merde, mais pas pour cette raison foireuse SVP.

_Sébum : la seule participation intéressante, mais vraiment très intéressante pour le coup. Je n'ai pas encore lu le dossier dans le Canard que je n'ai reçu qu'hier, Irlande oblige, mais dans l'émission c'était clairement formulé, aucun parti pris, des bons et des mauvais points notés dans les deux camps, ça change des discours unilatéraux qu'on a tendance à retrouver des deux côtés. Je n'étais pas sûr de comprendre les termes utilisés sur la couv' du CanardPC pour parler du GG, mais maintenant avant même de le lire j'en ai une bonne idée et je crois bien que je vais être très majoritairement d'accord.
En fait, ce qui est dommage pour lui, c'est d'avoir quelqu'un en face à qui il pointe tous les rouages pétés dans ses raisonnements, mais qui n'a pas l'intelligence nécessaire pour les comprendre. Et aussi, à l'autre bout du spectre, d'avoir quelqu'un qui ne va rien vouloir entendre du moment qu'on n'est pas 100% d'accord avec elle.

EDIT : certains ont parlé du sieur Schneidermann à la ramasse, c'est pas complètement faux et au début surtout on voit qu'il lutte, mais pour quelqu'un qui débarque et a à peine quelques heures pour rattraper des mois de shitstorm, je trouve qu'il s'en sort pas trop mal.

----------


## Achille

Pour moi 1h de non débats assez insupportables. De toute façon il ne ressortira rien de bon de ce caca 2.0, si ce n'est une image encore un plus écornée du JV, des féministes et surtout des médias du JV qui n'ont pas su s'élever au milieu des vociférations.

----------


## sparouw

> Ah bon? Parce qu'elle n'aurait pas le droit? Mais c'est pathétique... 
> 
> Impartial, ça veut aussi dire libre de pas conforter tes propos. Si tu es à ce point frileux sur la controverse, évite les débats genre ASI et en particulier le GG, ce dernier conseil étant valable pour tout le monde dont moi aussi d'ailleuirs.
> 
> 
> De ce que je vois de l'émission, c'est assez nul en général, et la prestation de ML est particulièrement ratée. Elle ne sait pas parler à l'oral, c'est assez clair. Mais j'ai toujours trouvé, depuis le début que ML avait un talent pour faire lever devant soi les pires penchants, et j'ai bien l'impression que ça continue. Et oui, clairement, ça lui réussit vu son exposition médiatique: faut être aveugle pour ne pas le constater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as encore une fois rien compris, ta mauvaise foi est affligeant, sans déconner.
Enlève tes œillères à la con pour un fois et fait fonctionner ton cerveau. J'ai aucun penchant qui ressort face à elle champion, mais c'est juste les personnes dans ton genre qui pensent tout savoir qui collent des étiquettes à tout le monde pour se persuader qu'ils sont du bon côté. 

Mar_Lard, je l'exècre pour ce qu'elle est, pas pour ce qu'elle défend. J'ai pas mal travaillé pour la cause féministe à une époque, donc ton procès d'intention, tu peux faire un tour à la Fistinière avec  :;): 

T'es bien pire qu'un troll, t'es juste un moralisateur à la noix qui voit tout ce qui est contraire à ses idées comme une hérésie. Ha tien, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un...

Son exposition médiatique est une vaste blague, c'est ça que t'as pas l'aire de comprendre. J'ai aussi moins d'exposition médiatique que Greg le millionnaire ou David Vendetta, ça fait d'eux des mecs hyper intelligents? C'est un peu le Zemmour féministe/gamer, elle est invitée pour faire du buzz. Mais quand elle s'exprime, c'est souvent pour faire rire aux eclats les gens qui ne sont pas dans le même trip...

----------


## Deblazkez

> Putain mais le niveau http://i.imgur.com/hw4EV34.png


J'ai eu la même réaction. La palme revient à "Ce cliché est pourtant colporté par ts nos médias et emprunter parfois par opportunisme électorale !".   :tired:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je précise alors, du coup...ma réaction concerne le post de DobbyStereo...
EDIT : même s'il est vrai que certaines réponses à son tweet sont tragi-comiques.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Je précise alors, du coup...ma réaction concerne le post de DobbyStereo...


 :tired:  C'est maintenant que tu le dis.   ::P: 

Il est juste du même niveau qu'eux, et apporte de l'eau à leur moulin de...   ::ninja:: 




> EDIT : même s'il est vrai que certaines réponses à son tweet sont tragi-comiques.


Bah ils sont tous en train de se monter le bourrichon tous ensemble.

----------


## sparouw

A sa décharge, elle se ramasse toutes les sous merdes du net uniquement parce qu'elle à osé critiqué les gamers...
J'ai du mal à la défendre, mais il m'arrive aussi bien souvent de la plaindre.

----------


## vectra

> T'as encore une fois rien compris, ta mauvaise foi est affligeant, sans déconner.
> Enlève tes œillères à la con pour un fois et fait fonctionner ton cerveau. J'ai aucun penchant qui ressort face à elle champion, mais c'est juste les personnes dans ton genre qui pensent tout savoir qui collent des étiquettes à tout le monde pour se persuader qu'ils sont du bon côté. 
> 
> Mar_Lard, je l'exècre pour ce qu'elle est, pas pour ce qu'elle défend. J'ai pas mal travaillé pour la cause féministe à une époque, donc ton procès d'intention, tu peux faire un tour à la Finistère avec 
> 
> T'es bien pire qu'un troll, t'es juste un moralisateur à la noix qui voit tout ce qui est contraire à ses idées comme une hérésie. Ha tien, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un...
> 
> Son exposition médiatique est une vaste blague, c'est ça que t'as pas l'aire de comprendre. J'ai aussi moins d'exposition médiatique que Greg le millionnaire ou David Vendetta, ça fait d'eux des mecs hyper intelligents? C'est un peu le Zemmour féministe/gamer, elle est invitée pour faire du buzz. Mais quand elle s'exprime, c'est souvent pour faire rire aux eclats les gens qui ne sont pas dans le même trip...


T'es un cinglé, tout simplement.

Je le redis à chaque fois: la haine vous aveugle. Que vous ne lui trouviez rien pour elle, c'est un fait, c'est votre droit. Mais votre posture d'agression à outrance ne fait que donner corps à ce qu'il y a de mauvais dans le GamerGate. Encore une fois, dans les critiques de ML sur CPC, il n'y a pas que le fond du panier (surtout dans les critiques négatives de ML, dont des prestations orales désastreuses). Mais manque de pot, des posts comme les tiens ne font que montrer comment des cancers comme le GamerGate prennent forme: ça commence par la fixation maladive sur la personnalité de gens dont on ne supporte pas qu'ils s'expriment, et on ne s'étonne plus que ça finisse en doxxing de la part des plus atteints.


Dans un autre registre, David Vendetta a clairement avoué qu'il a inventé son perso pour faire du buzz: carton plein donc. C'est un peu comme Nabilla ce que tu dis: elle fait probablement exprès de passer pour une idiote en public, mais en attendant elle a gagné à peu de frais son petit strapontin et tout ce qu'il faut d'argent pour vivre. L'intelligence, en ce qui concerne ces gens, tu ne la vois pas mais elle est bien quelque part. Et votre différence de statut social l'illustre certainement. 





> Mar_Lard, je l'exècre pour ce qu'elle est, pas pour ce qu'elle défend.


Mais t'es juste une blague en fait  :^_^:  Ou alors la cause féministe a fait une belle affaire en se passant de tes services de spécialiste de la Tourette.

Au lieu de rager dans ton coin parce que personne ne te considère comme l'égal de Mar_Lard, essaie plutôt de contacter les gens de chez ASI et de les convaincre que toi, tu mérites ta place sur un plateau de télé. On verra bien ce que ça donne. Et comme ça, tu pourras l'insulter en direct, ça sera ton Noël avant l'heure  ::lol:: 


PS: on dit _la Finistière_. En tous cas, c'est ce qui est marqué sur mon pass VIP. J'ai rien contre les allusions sexuelles à répétition, mais je garde cela pour mes copains de soirées, pas pour mes conversations mondaines  :;):

----------


## Marcarino

> C'est maintenant que tu le dis.  
> 
> Il est juste du même niveau qu'eux, et apporte de l'eau à leur moulin de...


Non alors en fait une attaque personnelle dégueulasse et des gens qui discutent sur Twitter, c'est pas équivalent, même si t'es pas d'accord avec eux! Je sais c'est dingue

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> PS: on dit _la Finistière_.


C'est pas la fistinière, plutôt ?

 ::w00t:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## alucard le mordant

Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de relever mais les réactions d'hystérie et d'aigreur sont autant celles de Mar_Lard que celles des forumistes qui la critique.
Après je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regarder l'émission mais intervenir dans une émission télévisuelle c'est quand même une exercice vraiment difficile. Il est notamment très difficile de savoir quand intervenir sans avoir l'air de couper la parole agressivement et sans rester en retrait (comme apparemment Martin ce qui est bien dommage).

Ici on peut se demander pourquoi avoir 4 invités dont 3 ont -j'imagine- des positions relativement équivalentes sur le sujet, surtout que l'équipe explique bien avoir insisté pour faire venir Mar_Lard qui était réticente.

----------


## Achille

Le point Nabilla est atteint

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> C'est pas la fistinière, plutôt ?


Son pass VIP est un faux, vectra est tout frelaté !

----------


## Groufac

> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de relever mais les réactions d'hystérie et d'aigreur sont autant celles de Mar_Lard que celles des forumistes qui la critique.
> Après je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regarder l'émission mais intervenir dans une émission télévisuelle c'est quand même une exercice vraiment difficile. Il est notamment très difficile de savoir quand intervenir sans avoir l'air de couper la parole agressivement et sans rester en retrait (comme apparemment Martin ce qui est bien dommage).
> 
> Ici on peut se demander pourquoi avoir 4 invités dont 3 ont -j'imagine- des positions relativement équivalentes sur le sujet, surtout que l'équipe explique bien avoir insisté pour faire venir Mar_Lard qui était réticente.


Ben après on peut quand même dire que l'émission est très difficile à regarder parce que les interruptions incessantes à chaque nouvelle phrase rendent le tout complètement chaotique et déséquilibré?

Bon sinon j'ai fini, je me suis fait violence pour continuer mais le sujet traité via ce format m'intéressait et la deuxième partie est quand même moins bordélique... à part la toute fin où ça repart dans le grand n'importe quoi. En tout cas on voit bien que le twittos GGater se contredit en permanence, je vois pas comment on peut tenir une telle position.

Merci à Sebum d'avoir manifestement fait tout ce qu'il pouvait pour donner de la substance au débat  ::): 
Martin Lefrevbre a effectivement une participation anecdotique (même si pas non plus dénué d'intéret quand il l'ouvre), enfin tout ça s'explique surement par le fait qu'il est pas tout seul à défendre cette opinion, 3 intervenants aurait peut être été mieux effectivement. Et aussi un Schneiderman qui laisse moins le fouillis s'installer sur son plateau toutes les 30 secondes.

----------


## curunoir

> Le point Nabilla est atteint


J'aurais dit le point Enora moi.

Ceci dit, quoter "chienne de garde" en "chienne", ça va, aucune désinformation, pas de problèmes. Bon merci pour vos retours en tout cas, je n'irais pas plus loin que l'extrait gratuit.

----------


## sparouw

> Je le redis à chaque fois: la haine vous aveugle.


Apprends à lire, sérieusement. Comment peux tu dire que le GamerGate prend racine chez les gens comme moi alors que la seule chose que je critique, c'est la façons dont elle traite ses contradicteurs. Mais t'as raisons, fait comme elle, joue la victime en permanence. 

Et tu remarqueras, que c'est à peu près la position de tout le monde (hors fan base) vis à vis d'elle.




> Mais t'es juste une blague en fait Ou alors la cause féministe a fait une belle affaire en se passant de tes services de spécialiste de la Tourette.


Comme t'es si doué, donne moi un exemple concret de ce qu'elle a fait avancer en se comportant de la sorte? Et maintenant, sans même savoir qui je suis, comment peux tu savoir que moi, j'ai rien apporté de concret ( je te donne un indice: c'est pas parce que tu fais beaucoup de bruit que tu fais avancer les choses  :;):  )


Enfin bref, on a tous bien fini par comprendre que tu es un fanboy, c'est pas vraiment la peine de m'époumoner pour te faire entendre raison (mais encore une fois, comme ton modèle, tu campes sur tes positions quelque soit le sujet). Même méthodologie pour d’auto-persuader que tu as raison dans un débat.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Ben après on peut quand même dire que l'émission est très difficile à regarder parce que les interruptions incessantes à chaque nouvelle phrase rendent le tout complètement chaotique et déséquilibré?


Bien-sûr (et je reconnais qu'elle était un peu crispante lors de la dernière émission d'ASI).
Mais à mon avis la faute en revient au moins en partie à l'équipe d'@SI qui tenait à avoir 4 intervenants et est allé jusqu'à insister longuement auprès de Mar_Lard après un refus initial (bien compréhensible).

----------


## Deblazkez

> Non alors en fait une attaque personnelle dégueulasse et des gens qui discutent sur Twitter, c'est pas équivalent, même si t'es pas d'accord avec eux! Je sais c'est dingue


C'est du même niveau de débilité...c'est dingue.




> Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de relever mais les réactions d'hystérie et d'aigreur sont autant celles de Mar_Lard que celles des forumistes qui la critique.
> Après je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regarder l'émission mais intervenir dans une émission télévisuelle c'est quand même une exercice vraiment difficile. Il est notamment très difficile de savoir quand intervenir sans avoir l'air de couper la parole agressivement et sans rester en retrait (comme apparemment Martin ce qui est bien dommage).


Sauf que c'est un peu sa marque de fabrique malheureusement, cf radio d'Usul. Le stress d'un plateau n'excuse pas tout.

----------


## sparouw

> PS: on dit _la Finistière_.


Oui, quand tu tentes de reprendre quelqu'un, tente au moins de le faire correctement  :;): 

---------- Post added at 10h23 ---------- Previous post was at 10h15 ----------




> Bien-sûr (et je reconnais qu'elle était un peu crispante lors de la dernière émission d'ASI).
> Mais à mon avis la faute en revient au moins en partie à l'équipe d'@SI qui tenait à avoir 4 intervenants et est allé jusqu'à insister longuement auprès de Mar_Lard après un refus initial (bien compréhensible).


Hormis le fait que ça peut-être un exercice difficile quand on est pas spécialement un grand orateur, il y a deux choses particulièrement problématique dans un débat avec elle:
- Elle n'écoute pas et n'a aucun respect pour ses interlocuteurs. Elle ne peu s’empêcher d’interrompre pour imposer sa/ses vérités.
- Même sortie du format en question, elle est constamment dans l'invective et balaie tout ce qui ne pense pas comme elle.

Je pense qu'il y a quand même moyen d'avoir d'autre personne bien plus compétente et qui surtout, amènerait bien mieux le message qu'elle prétend délivrer.

----------


## Norochj

> Oui, quand tu tentes de reprendre quelqu'un, tente au moins de le faire correctement


C'est pas très loyal ce genre de remarque après édit de son message  ::siffle::

----------


## Groufac

> Je pense qu'il y a quand même moyen d'avoir d'autre personne bien plus compétente et qui surtout, amènerait bien mieux le message qu'elle prétend délivrer.


Du coup il a pas tort quand il dit qu'on aurait pas du l'inviter elle et prendre quelqu'un d'autre plus apte à apporter quelquechose au débat.
Pour le coup et comme je le disais aussi au dessus, il y a quand même une responsabilité d'@si (qui la connait) à avoir voulu l'invité elle et ensuite l'avoir laissé interrompre un peu tout le monde et tout le temps.

----------


## sparouw

> C'est pas très loyal ce genre de remarque après édit de son message


Sauf que, il me reprends quand même en se trompant  :;): 

---------- Post added at 10h39 ---------- Previous post was at 10h37 ----------




> Du coup il a pas tort quand il dit qu'on aurait pas du l'inviter elle et prendre quelqu'un d'autre plus apte à apporter quelquechose au débat.
> Pour le coup et comme je le disais aussi au dessus, il y a quand même une responsabilité d'@si (qui la connait) à avoir voulu l'invité elle et ensuite l'avoir laissé interrompre un peu tout le monde et tout le temps.


C'est clairement avec l'intention de faire du buzz, il ne faut pas se leurrer.

----------


## Jaycie

Faudrait déjà qu'il existe d'autre féministes s'occupant du JV et ayant quelque chose à faire du JV que Mar_Lard.

J'en voies pas d'autres en fait. Elle a bien défini son périmètre, son combat et y'a personne "médiatiquement" parlant au niveau francophone qui se détache à ce point.

----------


## TheToune

> Oui, quand tu tentes de reprendre quelqu'un, tente au moins de le faire correctement 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10h23 ---------- Previous post was at 10h15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Hormis le fait que ça peut-être un exercice difficile quand on est pas spécialement un grand orateur, il y a deux choses particulièrement problématique dans un débat avec elle:
> - Elle n'écoute pas et n'a aucun respect pour ses interlocuteurs. Elle ne peu s’empêcher d’interrompre pour imposer sa/ses vérités.
> - Même sortie du format en question, elle est constamment dans l'invective et balaie tout ce qui ne pense pas comme elle.
> ...


C'est sur que c'est quasi impossible de discuter avec elle. Elle a vraiment un très mauvais sens de la mesure et accepte rarement la contradiction.
Par contre elle maîtrise quand même très bien à la fois le sujet des jeux vidéos et celui du féminisme. 
Donc même si on est pas d'accord avec ses point de vues, c'est quand même pas inintéressant de l’écouter.

Dans un débat par contre, cl'est clairement plus compliqué.

----------


## sparouw

> Faudrait déjà qu'il existe d'autre féministes s'occupant du JV et ayant quelque chose à faire du JV que Mar_Lard.
> 
> J'en voies pas d'autres en fait. Elle a bien défini son périmètre, son combat et y'a personne "médiatiquement" parlant au niveau francophone qui se détache à ce point.


https://twitter.com/LBF_LaBonneFee  :;): 
Et ça, c'est sans chercher. C'est très loin d'être les seules féministes gameuses, il faut juste se sortir les doigts du fondement et faire son boulot de journaliste.

----------


## Yshuya

Dites, c'est l'émission complète là : http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...on-reac-id7154 où je dois prendre l'abonnement à 1 € ?

----------


## Deblazkez

> Dites, c'est l'émission complète là : http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...on-reac-id7154 où je dois prendre l'abonnement à 1 € ?


Nan c'est juste 13mn. Mais l'émission est en vote pour être en vision libre pendant 24h.

----------


## Groufac

L'émission complète dure 1h09

----------


## RogerLeBanni

> Sauf que, il me reprends quand même en se trompant


Nan mais sinon vous me demandez, hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

> Nan c'est juste 13mn. Mais l'émission est en vote pour être en vision libre pendant 24h.


Je me disais bien que 13 minutes, c'était cours! Bon bah, je vais payer dans la joie et la bonne humeur !

----------


## Benav

> Je me disais bien que 13 minutes, c'était cours! Bon bah, je vais payer dans la joie et la bonne humeur !


Quitte à prendre la formule à 1 euro, écoute aussi d'autres débats. Celui là est à mon gout bien en dessous de la moyenne, et ce serait dommage que tu l'imagines représentatif du niveau habituel.

----------


## Thufir

Vectra et alucard : honnêtement regardez l'émission en entier avant de dire que les réactions contre Mar_Lard sont démesurées, hystériques.
Ceux qui les formulent sont loin d'être des pro-GG, mais là on parle pas de position discutable mais simplement de comportement.

----------


## Achille

> Vectra et alucard : honnêtement regardez l'émission en entier avant de dire que les réactions contre Mar_Lard sont démesurées, hystériques.
> Ceux qui les formulent sont loin d'être des pro-GG, mais là on parle pas de position discutable mais simplement de comportement.



Mar_Lard @Mar_Lard  ·  1 h il y a 1 heure

En tout cas ça fait marrer les collègues c'est toujours ça de pris. "Tu respiiiiiirrreeeeees la haaaaaiiiiinnnnneeeee"

 :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Comme t'es si doué, donne moi un exemple concret de ce qu'elle a fait avancer


Bah elle est pas "inutile"je pense, elle a pu remarquer des choses et faire réagir des comportements ostensiblement cons, par exemple par le biais de son site : http://www.mhfreq.org/2013/12/waf-wtf/ 

Désolé, c'est un peu HS. 


Concernant l'émission, je ne l'ai pas trouvée difficile à regarder. Comme beaucoup, je trouve que LFS a été parfait. Mar_Lard ne s'est pas très bien défendue, mais je n'ai rien de particulier contre elle. Le "représentant" du GG n'a pas su admettre ou se rendre compte de ses contradictions. Euphémisation constante et consternante des actes de plusieurs gamergaters malheureuse.

----------


## Yshuya

> Quitte à prendre la formule à 1 euro, écoute aussi d'autres débats. Celui là est à mon gout bien en dessous de la moyenne, et ce serait dommage que tu l'imagines représentatif du niveau habituel.


Je viens d'écouter les dix premières minutes et j'ai plus du TOUT envie de payer quoi que ce soit.

La fameuse Mard_Lard est insupportable. C'est elle qui avait accusé cpc d'être anti-féministe ?

----------


## Jaycie

Ben Doc TB vient pas d'arranger les choses en plus...

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je viens d'aller voir, et oui, c'est, euh...étrange.

----------


## TheToune

> Ben Doc TB vient pas d'arranger les choses en plus...


Ah non c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire  ::P: h34r:

---------- Post added at 14h18 ---------- Previous post was at 14h13 ----------




> Je viens d'écouter les dix premières minutes et j'ai plus du TOUT envie de payer quoi que ce soit.
> 
> La fameuse Mard_Lard est insupportable. C'est elle qui avait accusé cpc d'être anti-féministe ?


Non. Disons qu'elle les accuse de se prétendre féministe alors qu'ils seraient misogyne parce qu'ils continue à publier des blagues misogynes par exemple. 
Ce qui est évidement ouvert à plein d’interprétation et de débats passionnants  ::ninja::

----------


## Groufac

> Ben Doc TB vient pas d'arranger les choses en plus...


Non mais  ::XD:: 
Autant j'ai pigé ce qu'il dit, autant la formulation il y avait pas mieux pour remettre de l'huile sur le feu quoi  :^_^:

----------


## Kimuji

Ouais Doc TB là, je ne suis pas sur que ça aide vraiment le travail de la rédaction qui a été fait sur le GamerGate...

----------


## Achille

Mar_Lard ‏@Mar_Lard 28 minil y a 28 minutes

@CPCHardware @MissLyzzie 1. Si 2. Chacun sait que je n'ai jamais écrit sur les babes hardware. Ben tiens. 3. Allez profondèment vous faire

 :^_^:  merde elle n'a pas d'humour

----------


## Grosnours

> Bah elle est pas "inutile"je pense, elle a pu remarquer des choses et faire réagir des comportements ostensiblement cons, par exemple par le biais de son site : http://www.mhfreq.org/2013/12/waf-wtf/ 
> 
> Désolé, c'est un peu HS.


Pataugeons-y donc dans ton HS.
Le WAF est une réalité assez objective, et je ne vois pas comment qualifier le concept "d'ostensiblement con". Ce qui par contre est ostensiblement con, c'est de penser qu'on peut bouleverser la décoration intérieure de sa demeure sans susciter de réaction de la part de sa compagne ou de son compagnon. Ou pire, comme dans le billet que tu pointes, de penser que le WAF traduit uniquement le fait que les femmes sont des chieuses.
Alors si tu veux être all-inclusive t'as qu'a l'appeler le CAF (companion acceptance factor), c'est très bien et c'est d'ailleurs exactement ce qu'aurait du faire PCInpact.
Mais ce papier sur le site est un monument d’hypocrisie (ou un troll).

----------


## Jaycie

> Non mais 
> Autant j'ai pigé ce qu'il dit, autant la formulation il y avait pas mieux pour remettre de l'huile sur le feu quoi


Oui je comprends ce qu'il veut dire. Mais bon je pense qu'il aurait dû le dire autrement (le pb récurrent de twitter : comment faire passer un truc sans dépasser la limite de caractères...).

Pour ceux qui comprennent pas : https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...53136852987904

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est très pénible à regarder cette émission.
> 
> Ils auraient pas pu faire une émission où Sebum débat avec lui-même ?


Bof ça aurait fini en match nul.

----------


## Achille

> Ouais Doc TB là, je ne suis pas sur que ça aide vraiment le travail de la rédaction qui a été fait sur le GamerGate...


bah justement. hé, faut prendre de la hauteur !

La Bonne Fée ‏@LBF_LaBonneFee 17 minil y a 17 minutes

@Scylite @CPCHardware de la pub sexiste (et environ ridicule ^^) de départ. La ref à ML c'est juste pour rappeler que yapa que dans le JV

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A
> 
> depuis le début que ML avait un talent pour faire lever devant soi les pires penchants, et j'ai bien l'impression que ça continue.


Le trolling n'est pas un talent, hein.
Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que faire polémiquer (pour faire parler rapidement de soi c'est la meilleure option en général) c'est fastoche, mais c'est pas la méthode de com' la plus difficile à mettre en oeuvre, et pas la plus intelligente.

----------


## Groufac

> Oui je comprends ce qu'il veut dire. Mais bon je pense qu'il aurait dû le dire autrement


Ah mais je suis totalement d'accord avec toi  :;):

----------


## Deblazkez

> Oui je comprends ce qu'il veut dire. Mais bon je pense qu'il aurait dû le dire autrement (le pb récurrent de twitter : comment faire passer un truc sans dépasser la limite de caractères...).
> 
> Pour ceux qui comprennent pas : https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...53136852987904


Bah La Bonne Fée a compris. C'est elle qui aurait dût être présente sur le plateau.

----------


## Achille

Mar_Lard @Mar_Lard  ·  50 min il y a 50 minutes

*Non, là vraiment c'est si fractalement con que les mots me manquent.*

Hâte de lire son débrief sur l'émission  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les réponses:

https://twitter.com/Mar_Lard/status/525254417768271872

_Toute cette haine c'est parce que t'essaye de faire un truc réservé aux hommes: t'exprimer en public, donner un avis...
_

 :Facepalm: 


Par contre le tweet du Doc est franchement limite même si je comprends l'intention, c'était évident que ça ferait gueuler...

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Bah La Bonne Fée a compris. C'est elle qui aurait dût être présente sur le plateau.


Faut pas déconner non plus, j'ai bien compris le message de départ de Doc TB, mais sa 2e phrase est un désastre.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Pour ceux qui comprennent pas : https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/stat...53136852987904


Comme quoi la rage, ça brouille sacrément les connexions au niveau des neurones. Et son espèce de cour des miracles de poney lovers qu'elle traine derrière elle à chaque tweet... Jeeez.

----------


## Kimuji

Je crois que c'est une preuve de plus que Twitter est le pire endroit possible pour "discuter" avec quelqu'un.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Faut pas déconner non plus, j'ai bien compris le message de départ de Doc TB, mais sa 2e phrase est un désastre.


Bof, il continue sur sa lancé de l'ironie, et il va jusqu'au bout. Certains n'ont déjà pas compris dès le départ, donc ne rien faire ou dire "c'est ironique" n'aurait *rien changé, la preuve : "Très forts. Se donner une image dénonciatrice, faire marrer les crevards à peu de frais, nourrir le narratif "elle est juste parano". 10/10"

----------


## Achille

> Faut pas déconner non plus, j'ai bien compris le message de départ de Doc TB, mais sa 2e phrase est un désastre.


IRONIE ? en ayant un esprit bienveillant et ouvert on peut même voir ça comme : "calme ! et si on en rigolait deux secondes" ? (de ces pubs de merde)  ::|: 

edit : grillé par Deblazkez d'une minute !

----------


## TheProjectHate

Encore une fois, c'est bien comme ça que je l'ai comprise, cette fameuse phrase. Mais c'était flagrant que c'était super mal formulé, et que ça allait mener vers le bordel qui est en cours.
Pour le coup, j'ai rien contre l'intention, mais sur la forme c'est 0/10.

----------


## TheToune

> IRONIE ? en ayant un esprit bienveillant et ouvert on peut même voir ça comme : "calme ! et si on en rigolait deux secondes" ? (de ces pubs de merde) 
> 
> edit : grillé par Deblazkez d'une minute !


En même temps pour la suivre sur twitter, ce genre de message où on la mentionne de façon "ironique" c'est 50 fois par jours ...
Je comprend que ça puisse la gonfler.

----------


## Anonyme871

On ne peut pas prendre quelqu'un a parti, même pour la blague et de façon ironique, sur un sujet qui visiblement rend cette personne très sensible et s'étonner ensuite de la voir sur-réagir. 
Faudrait être un peu plus malin que ça tout de même.

----------


## Groufac

> Encore une fois, c'est bien comme ça que je l'ai comprise, cette fameuse phrase. Mais c'était flagrant que c'était super mal formulé, et que ça allait mener vers le bordel qui est en cours.
> Pour le coup, j'ai rien contre l'intention, mais sur la forme c'est 0/10.


Voilà

----------


## quikkk

> En même temps pour la suivre sur twitter


Pauvre fou!

J'ai arrêté perso. C'était insupportable.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bon après, la forme et TB... Euh...  ::unsure::

----------


## Anonyme871

Sinon pour l'émission @si, le fait  qu'elle coupe la parole dès le début n'arrive pas à me la rendre sympathique alors que je serais sans doute globalement d'accord avec ses positions. J'avais d'ailleurs souffert lors de sa première apparition chez @si, cette fois c'est sans moi.

----------


## Achille

> En même temps pour la suivre sur twitter, ce genre de message où on la mentionne de façon "ironique" c'est 50 fois par jours ...
> Je comprend que ça puisse la gonfler.


qu'elle pète un coup, sérieusement. Il n'y a visiblement de toute façon pas moyen de tenter une approche contradictoire ou conciliatrice, elle est pour ce qu'elle montre sur un plateau ou sur le net remontée à 1000%.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> On ne peut pas prendre quelqu'un a parti, même pour la blague et de façon ironique, sur un sujet qui visiblement rend cette personne très sensible et s'étonner ensuite de la voir sur-réagir. 
> Faudrait être un peu plus malin que ça tout de même.


Elle part tellement au quart de tour à chaque fois. C'était tentant il faut reconnaitre (vu la gueule de la pub).


Edit : Rooh  ::P:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es#t=26

----------


## TheToune

> Pauvre fou!
> 
> J'ai arrêté perso. C'était insupportable.


J'utilise tweetdeck ça permet de filtrer quand ça spam :3

---------- Post added at 15h09 ---------- Previous post was at 15h07 ----------




> qu'elle pète un coup, sérieusement. Il n'y a visiblement de toute façon pas moyen de tenter une approche contradictoire ou conciliatrice, elle est pour ce qu'elle montre sur un plateau ou sur le net remontée à 1000%.


Oui je sais. Mais aller la provoquer ou même l'asticoter constamment même sans mauvaise arrière penser ça n'apporte franchement rien.
Et d'une certaine façon ça ne fait que renforcer son point de vue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le jour où elle comprendra que ce qui lui est "reproché"/"moqué" n'a rien à voir avec son sexe mais simplement sa personnalité et son comportement...
Parce que des mecs qui sont tout aussi "hystérique" ça existe aussi (suffit de voir en politique...) et ils se font basher la gueule, parfois bien pire que ça.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Il faudrait lui présenter Elisabeth Levy, il y aurait du sport.

----------


## Kimuji

> Edit : Rooh  
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es#t=26


Le tableau est complet (et le doublage pourri en prime  ::P:  ).

Mais vous avez pas compris c'est une pub féministe pour montrer qu'on peut être belle en bikini tout en sachant comment monter un PC!  ::lol::

----------


## Deblazkez

> Encore une fois, c'est bien comme ça que je l'ai comprise, cette fameuse phrase. Mais c'était flagrant que c'était super mal formulé, et que ça allait mener vers le bordel qui est en cours.
> Pour le coup, j'ai rien contre l'intention, mais sur la forme c'est 0/10.


Nan mais on est d'accord que la formulation prête à confusion. Mais pour la deuxième phrase, bah il va jusqu'au bout, et je pense que de s'excuser où ne rien dire n'aurait rien changé car c'était déjà partit en vrille. Après que Mar Lard le prenne mal, bah malheureusement on est pas tous sensible au même humour, donc on a pas à lui reprocher ça.

Mais je maintiens quand même que La Bonne Fée en remplacement de Mar Lard aurait sans doute été une meilleur idée. On sait comment ça se passe avec Mar Lard lors des débats, c'était inutile de recommencer. Là on va en avoir encore pendant deux semaines.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ferai une grosse séance "SAV de l'émission" ici si vous voulez, ce serait très intéressant d'ailleurs. Mais pas aujourd'hui, on est en plein bouclage (ni demain, je vais quand même essayer de me reposer un peu).
> En plus d'ici là plus de gens l'auront vue.


Du coup on attend ça avec de plus en plus d'impatience  ::trollface::

----------


## sparouw

J'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on ne puisse pas saisir la portée ironique de DocTB, sérieusement  ::o: 

---------- Post added at 17h14 ---------- Previous post was at 17h10 ----------




> Bah elle est pas "inutile"je pense, elle a pu remarquer des choses et faire réagir des comportements ostensiblement cons, par exemple par le biais de son site : http://www.mhfreq.org/2013/12/waf-wtf/



Mwai. Moi je trouve surtout qu'elle n'arrive pas à convaincre. Elle fait surtout réagir sur elle et son comportement que sur les comportements machiste en général. Elle est utile pour les défenseurs du patriarcat qu'elle dénonce, elle leur sert surtout à démontré que les féministes sont des hystériques. Je trouve sincèrement que c'est un bien piètre porte drapeau autoproclamé...

----------


## vectra

> Sauf que, il me reprends quand même en se trompant [COLOR="Silver"]


La Finistère => Finistière, c'est toi qui l'a sorti, désolé (et même moi, je savais comment ça s'écrivait).
edit: ah non, désolé. J'ai googlé, et j'avais retenu le nom d'une copie  ::rolleyes:: 


Je suis pas fanboy de Mar_Lard, mais quand je vois des gens qui recourent à l'insulte pour s'adresser à leurs contradicteurs, je pense que ça termine le débat. Aucune cause que vous ne ferez avancer comme cela, ni que vous ferez reculer d'ailleurs: c'est vraiment nécessaire de l'expliquer, entre nous?  
Très sérieusement, pour la cause féministe, je suis bien content que tu n'en fasses plus partie. 


Je note toutes les erreurs qu'elle fait, la différence étant que je note aussi quand elle a raison, que je ne l'insulte pas, et que je ne lui voue pas une détestation personnelle comme tu l'admets (t'as rien d'autre à faire  ::P: ). Des 13 mins que j'ai vu, c'est une énorme contre-performance de sa part en tous cas  :Facepalm: 
Il n'empêche, et je n'y peux rien, que c'est elle dont les media retiennent le nom sur ces questions. 


Pour le GG, je le répète, vous jouez là avec ML les prémices de ce qu'on voit avec Sarkeesian. Rajoutez quelques couches de haine recuite (quoi que là, c'est déjà la 5 ème au moins), rajoutez l'anonymat réel, comptez sur la présence statistique de quelques personnes vraiment atteintes (mais sur des effectifs nettement supérieurs et plus variés que ceux des canards) => profit. Quand vous shiftez à ce point des propos vers la personne -et toi en particulier t'es pas mal dans le genre, y'a déjà une dérive. Si, au moment précis où on a le GG comme comparaison, cela ne vous choque toujours pas, je ne pense pas qu'on en ait fini de sitôt avec ce merdier. 

C'est si compliqué de ne pas insulter les gens? Et de comprendre l'image que cela renvoie de vous?

----------


## sparouw

Si tu trouves un message où je l'insulte, franchement, je serais scié...

Si si tu es un fanboy, relis tes posts. Tu en viens même à me dire que la cause féministe se porte mieux sans moi, alors que j'ai simplement dit que Mar_Lard m’insupporte et qu'elle mérite son bashing pour l'ensemble de son œuvre. Ce que tu appelles une contre performance, c'est le spectacle qu'elle offre au quotidien.

Je n'ai pas le droit de détester une personne? Qui plus est une personne "publique" qui elle ne se gène absolument pas pour cracher sa haine? J’espère que tu es aussi dans les parages pour reprendre les gens qui détestent Marine Lepen, Soral, Dieudo et autres...

Et arrête avec ton jeu du GG, personne ici ne parle du GG, mais de l'incompétence crasse d'une invitée sur le plateau. T'as exactement les mêmes méthodes qu'elle. Si on est pas d'accord avec toi, on ne peut-être que des anti et il faut nous assimilé à un mouvement de vilain pour tenter de nous rabaisser.

Une fois encore, c'est pas parce que les médias retiennent son noms, que c'est une bonne chose. Elle est juste l'invitée utile pour créer du buzz, c'est hyper simple, regarde ses deux apparitions chez @SI. Les gens s'attardent sur ses performances et ses capacités à faire passer le message, plutôt que sur le sujet abordé. C'est un peu la Zemmour du pauvre, juste là pour  échauffer les esprits, mais pas pour apporter du grain à moudre au débat.

----------


## cailloux

@vectra

Bof, faut voir à pas mettre sur un même plan une chroniqueuse qui passe dans une émission de web TV et des anonymes sur internet.

Comme toi je n'ai pas vu l’émission (à part quelques minutes du trailer) mais ce que je lis des critiques de cette dame c'est  : elle est nulle quand il s'agit de débattre à la TV, quand la forme est pourri, c'est pas de bol mais c'est comme ça que ça marche, le fond est oublié (en plus une partie de son fond est loin de faire l'unanimité, y comprit parmi les féministes). Y voir du sexisme ou du meutisme c'est vraiment exagéré

On est sur CPC on a droit de dire que quelqu'un est nul/inadapté et on a même le droit de le faire en trollant si on veut, là j'ai vraiment l'impression que tu prends une posture de chevalier blanc, alors même que tu avoues toi même ne pas avoir vu l’émission et que tu ne lis que ce que tu as envie de lire (sérieux, tu as quoté "chienne" pour "chienne de garde"...). Vectra, je te le dis : tu n'es pas le seul féministe sur ce topic et ceux qui reprochent des choses à Mar_Lard ne sont pas de dangereux misogynes, un peu de retenu STP.

----------


## ian0delond

> Je suis pas fanboy de Mar_Lard, mais quand je vois des gens qui recourent à l'insulte pour s'adresser à leurs contradicteurs, je pense que ça termine le débat. Aucune cause que vous ne ferez avancer comme cela, ni que vous ferez reculer d'ailleurs: c'est vraiment nécessaire de l'expliquer, entre nous?


Comparer quelqu'un a un néo nazi ça va, mais utiliser le féminin c'est insultant ?

----------


## Kimuji

> Comparer quelqu'un a un néo nazi ça va, mais utiliser le féminin c'est insultant ?


Elle l'a pas traité de nazi... je suis flemmard alors je me requote:




> Elle a sans conteste atteint le point Godwin avec cette remarque, mais l'interprétation qui en a été faite est tout aussi malhonnête. "C'est comme inviter un néo-nazi pour parler de racisme", c'est un parallèle des plus outranciers certes, mais dire qu'elle l'a traité de nazi raciste est tout aussi à côté de la plaque. Dans la bouche de quelqu'un un peu plus calme ça aurait donné quelque chose comme "c'est comme inviter Julizn pour parler des bienfaits de la côte de bœuf".
> 
> [des posts entre deux]
> 
> T'inviterais un islamiste radical pour parler religion? Elle estime que son point de vue [celui du pro-GG] sera trop biaisé et intéressé pour apporter quoi que ce soit à la discussion. Après j'admets parfaitement qu'on puisse lui retourner son propre argument contre elle.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Elle l'a pas traité de nazi... je suis flemmard alors je me requote:


D'accord avec ça (même si l'exemple est...  ::trollface:: ).

----------


## ian0delond

j'ai pas dit traiter, j'ai dit comparer.

----------


## Kimuji

> D'accord avec ça (même si l'exemple est... ).


Je savais que tu apprécierais.  ::): 




> j'ai pas dit traiter, j'ai dit comparer.


Elle l'a même pas comparé à un nazi, ce qu'elle a voulu critiquer c'est la démarche de l'avoir fait venir, c'est là dessus que portait la comparaison. En gros elle trouvait qu'il ne pourrait pas s'exprimer sur le sujet de façon pertinente car trop mouillé dedans. Après je suis d'accord pour dire qu'elle a largement saboté son argument en ramenant les nazis sur la table. C'est le principe même du point Godwin, quand tu lâches le mot nazi dans une discussion où ça n'a pas lieu d'être ça a tendance à un peu démolir tout ce que tu as pu dire avant, même les propos valables.

----------


## Koma

> Assez agressive ? À un moment j'ai cru qu'elle allait transpercer la carotide du mec en violet avec son stylo.


Et je ne peux qu'approuver le tacle d'Andureau.

Très franchement je ne comprends absolument pas ce qui est passé par la tête d'ASI (de CPC ? Concertation ?) pour la réinviter, quand on voit le vide du seul débat dans lequel elle est intervenue en se comportant exactement de la même façon.

C'est vraiment con car les réactions sont plutôt négatives à cause de la première demi-heure sur le sujet qui donne pas envie de prolonger l'essai.

----------


## psikobare

> Encore une fois, c'est bien comme ça que je l'ai comprise, cette fameuse phrase. Mais c'était flagrant que c'était super mal formulé, et que ça allait mener vers le bordel qui est en cours.
> Pour le coup, j'ai rien contre l'intention, mais sur la forme c'est 0/10.


du coup il faut se censurer parce que certaines blagues ne sont pas comprises par certains?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> du coup il faut se censurer parce que certaines blagues ne sont pas comprises par certains?


La mauvaise foi...
Sa phrase est merdique, il ne peut s'en prendre qu'à lui-même pour la shitstorm résultante. Je suis le premier à défendre le droit à l'humour le plus violent/crade, mais j'ai horreur des gens qui veulent trouver des excuses là où il n'y en a pas.

----------


## Kimuji

> du coup il faut se censurer parce que certaines blagues ne sont pas comprises par certains?


Je dirai plutôt se demander si la forme n'est pas en train de détruire le fond.

----------


## sparouw

> En gros elle trouvait qu'il ne pourrait pas s'exprimer sur le sujet de façon pertinente car trop mouillé dedans.



Donc en gros, elle estime aussi ne pas avoir à s'exprimer dans un débat parlant du féminisme car trop impliquée.  :^_^:

----------


## ian0delond

Le féminisme n'est pas un débat, c'est un combat.

----------


## Kimuji

> Donc en gros, elle estime aussi ne pas avoir à s'exprimer dans un débat parlant du féminisme car trop impliquée.


J'ai dit aussi qu'avec de type d'argument elle n'était pas à l'abri d'un retour de flamme. Mais si le thème de l'émission c'est une enquête pour répondre à la question "Qu'est-ce que le Gamergate?", il n'est pas totalement idiot de penser qu'un pro-GG donnera un avis moins pertinent qu'un journaliste qui a étudié la chose de l'extérieur.

Après si c'est "Que veulent les Gamergaters?" là oui avoir un Pro-GG sur le plateau ça se justifie pleinement.

----------


## sparouw

Je pense justement que  c'est le meilleur moyen de pouvoir se rendre compte des choses. Si c'est pour avoir l'avis d'un journaliste qui a étudié son sujet pendant 1 semaine pour annoncer des platitudes pendant 1h, ça n'a pas beaucoup d’intérêt.

Au contraire, je pense que c'est intéressant d'inviter des partisans et des détracteurs. Ça permet au public de pouvoir se faire sa propre opinion en écoutant les arguments des uns et des autres. Un journaliste aurait, tout au mieux fait un excellent résumé de la situation en concluant par son propre avis.

Le seul soucis ici, aura été d'avoir invité des Pro/contre qui n'ont pas les compétences pour exprimé clairement et sereinement leurs avis sur le sujet.

----------


## Kimuji

> Si c'est pour avoir l'avis d'un journaliste qui a étudié son sujet pendant 1 semaine pour annoncer des platitudes pendant 1h, ça n'a pas beaucoup d’intérêt.


Sébum appréciera.  :^_^:

----------


## sparouw

> Sébum appréciera.


Sébum donne un avis, mais n'est pas un spécialiste impliqué dans le sujet. Un débat uniquement avec lui et des gens de sa trempe, ça finirait par tourner en rond dans un consensus global. 
L'avantage de faire s'affronter les pour et contre dans un débat, c'est de pouvoir te se faire une avis perso sur la question. Si tu veux un compte rendu sur une situation, le journaliste est là pour ça. Mais quand tu regardes un débat, c'est pour voir un échange plus complexe d'idées afin de te forger toi même ton opinion.

Sa présence dans le débat est, comme pour n'importe quel journaliste ou personne neutre, indispensable pour éviter le simple affrontement entre deux visions des choses.

----------


## psikobare

> Je crois que c'est une preuve de plus que Twitter est le pire endroit possible pour "discuter" avec quelqu'un.


Je suis bien d'accord, c'est un réseau asymétrique, qui ne devrait être utilisé que pour de la communication descendante. La raison pour laquelle des anonymes s'y inscrivent et pensent accomplir quoi que ce soit en répondant aux gros comptes m'échappe complètement.




> Sa phrase est merdique


Je la trouve parfaite, l'univers du hardware s'en tire à bon compte alors que les mêmes problèmes sont là (pseudo journalistes, babes, etc...).

Il aurait pu dire: "pendant ce temps, le hardware", mais ça n'aurait eu aucun impact.




> Je dirai plutôt se demander si la forme n'est pas en train de détruire le fond.


Souvent, le journalisme, c'est choquer.

----------


## Achille

> Pour le GG, je le répète, vous jouez là avec ML les prémices de ce qu'on voit avec Sarkeesian. Rajoutez quelques couches de haine recuite (quoi que là, c'est déjà la 5 ème au moins), rajoutez l'anonymat réel, comptez sur la présence statistique de quelques personnes vraiment atteintes (mais sur des effectifs nettement supérieurs et plus variés que ceux des canards) => profit. Quand vous shiftez à ce point des propos vers la personne -et toi en particulier t'es pas mal dans le genre, y'a déjà une dérive. Si, au moment précis où on a le GG comme comparaison, cela ne vous choque toujours pas, je ne pense pas qu'on en ait fini de sitôt avec ce merdier. 
> 
> C'est si compliqué de ne pas insulter les gens? Et de comprendre l'image que cela renvoie de vous?


t'exagères pas un peu là ?  ::sad:: 

personne ne tient ici à son encontre des propos misogynes, personne ne la menace, personne ne l'accuse d'avoir couché avec "on sait pas qui" pour avoir des compliments, personne ne parle de "complot", etc...
Très concrètement on lui reproche (certains en tous cas, dont moi) d'être infoutue de rester calme deux secondes sur le plateau d'ASI et Twittmerde, et de discuter de façon un peu constructive (sinon pourquoi prétendre débattre ?). Elle n'avait visiblement pas du tout envie de faire cette émission, elle n'aurait en effet pas dû y aller. Elle a beau jeu de faire sa victime auprès des fanboys et fangirls (et franchement elle n'a pas beaucoup de goleri).

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, donc on peut résumer le dernier épisode avec une citation de Bernard Werber:
« Entre ce que je pense, ce que je veux dire, ce que je crois dire, ce que je dis, ce que vous avez envie d'entendre, ce que vous entendez, ce que vous comprenez... Il y a dix possibilités qu'on ait des difficultés à communiquer. Mais essayons quand même... »

Et le résultat est un non-débat.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Souvent, le journalisme, c'est choquer.


Euh non, tu confonds avec la presse People là.

----------


## tompalmer

> Euh non, tu confonds avec la presse People là.


Vu comment la presse dérive je suis plutôt d'accord en fait, rien qu'a voir la taxonomie des titres, ce que le Gorafi dénonce parfaitement.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ouais Doc TB là, je ne suis pas sur que ça aide vraiment le travail de la rédaction qui a été fait sur le GamerGate...


Moi je t'avoue que c'est juste pour ça que j'aime CPC que dis je, j'adore !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vu comment la presse dérive je suis plutôt d'accord en fait, rien qu'a voir la taxonomie des titres, ce que le Gorafi dénonce parfaitement.


Ah ouais mais moi je pense au journalistes , pas aux rapporteurs de faits divers.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ouais, donc on peut résumer le dernier épisode avec une citation de Bernard Werber


Ha bha bravo, on touche le fond là.  ::o:

----------


## Kimuji

> Souvent, le journalisme, c'est choquer.





> Vu comment la presse dérive je suis plutôt d'accord en fait, rien qu'a voir la taxonomie des titres, ce que le Gorafi dénonce parfaitement.





> Moi je t'avoue que c'est juste pour ça que j'aime CPC que dis je, j'adore !


C'était des tweets et c'était une interpellation personnelle... le journalisme a bon dos. Faire de l'esprit sur Twitter j'appelle pas ça du journalisme. C'est se rabaisser au niveau des guerres de commentaires qu'on peut lire à la suite des articles sur les sites d'info. Twitter est devenu l'ami des shitstorms déclenchées à coup de petite phrases "pleines d'esprit".

----------


## DobbyStereo

> Ha bha bravo, on touche le fond là.


 Au contraire, quel meilleur exemple que Bernard Werber quand il est question de brasser du vent ?

----------


## purEcontact

Commissaire Moulin  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Commissaire Moulin


Je dis Monsieur.

----------


## vectra

> t'exagères pas un peu là ? 
> 
> personne ne tient ici à son encontre des propos misogynes, personne ne la menace, personne ne l'accuse d'avoir couché avec "on sait pas qui" pour avoir des compliments, personne ne parle de "complot", etc...
> Très concrètement on lui reproche (certains en tous cas, dont moi) d'être infoutue de rester calme deux secondes sur le plateau d'ASI et Twittmerde, et de discuter de façon un peu constructive (sinon pourquoi prétendre débattre ?). Elle n'avait visiblement pas du tout envie de faire cette émission, elle n'aurait en effet pas dû y aller. Elle a beau jeu de faire sa victime auprès des fanboys et fangirls (et franchement elle n'a pas beaucoup de goleri).



Non mais on est d'accord sur tout ça. 
Je répondais juste à Méneldil qui crachait son fiel sur un registre ordurier, et à Sparouw qui me reprochait de ne pas trouver ça normal ou justifié, avant de m'insulter graveleusement pour avoir eu l'outrecuidance de ne pas avoir pris ma carte à son hate-club.

Quant au GG, je suis désolé. Ce n'est pas des gens à frapper d'anathème au prétexte des débordements d'une frange difficilement quantifiable. Ca commence à sentir un peu mauvais, mais tout n'y est pas à jeter et loin de là (même si c'est à mon avis stérile et de fait plus nuisible qu'autre chose). Donc non, ce n'est pas un crachat que de parler du GG. Par contre, je note que les débordements du GG partent d'une fixette ad hominem et surtout ad personam. Quand on voit des gens sous pseudo-CPC sortir des insultes au risque du ban, faut pas s'étonner de voir, à terme, dans d'autres communautés, des actes nettement plus violents. 

La violence passe d'abord par la violence verbale et le franchissement de barrières. Et de manière générale, non, sur CPC, les insultes ne sont pas bienvenues, bordel.

C'est environ le septième thread qui se consacre à sujet ou Mar_Lard est au centre de l'attention. Elle s'est déjà bien faite insulter quand elle avait tort comme raison, j'ai toujours fait partie des canards qui faisaient remarquer qu'on n'était pas au cirque ici. Pour moi, la coincidence du GG marque un changement assez net dans la perception que le grand public a des débordements sexistes et vulgaires à l'encontre des "féministes" dans le cadre du jeu vidéo, je m'attends donc un peu à ce que les gens en prennent acte. Autrement, faudra pas trop s'étonner qu'on nous attache une belle grosse étiquette bien puante en plus des nombreuses étiquettes forts condescendantes qu'on nous a accroché dessus sans remords pendant déjà 20-25 ans...



---------- Post added at 22h08 ---------- Previous post was at 22h04 ----------




> Le féminisme n'est pas un débat, c'est un combat.


Le féminisme n'a pas besoin de remporter un débat pour gagner sa légitimité à occuper la place publique. Il l'a par principe  :;):

----------


## sparouw

> ... et à Sparouw qui me reprochait de ne pas trouver ça normal ou justifié, avant de m'insulter graveleusement pour avoir eu l'outrecuidance de ne pas avoir pris ma carte à son hate-club.


Le festival de la mauvaise foi par Caliméro, acte 2.
Si je t'avais réellement insulté graveleusement, je serais déjà ban, vu le nombre de modo qui sont passé sur le topic  :;): 

C'est cool de parler de hate-club alors que je ne dis rien de plus ou rien de moins que ce qu'on peut lire sur ce même forum quand sa parle de gens que tu n'aimes pas, sans que ça ne te fasse réagir le moins du monde.

----------


## Yshuya

> C'était des tweets et c'était une interpellation personnelle... le journalisme a bon dos. Faire de l'esprit sur Twitter j'appelle pas ça du journalisme. C'est se rabaisser au niveau des guerres de commentaires qu'on peut lire à la suite des articles sur les sites d'info. Twitter est devenu l'ami des shitstorms déclenchées à coup de petite phrases "pleines d'esprit".


 Humm, il faut arrêter de tout prendre à la lettre, j'ai pas appelé cela du journalisme.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Si vous avez des questions : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...=1#post8286703

----------


## xrogaan

Bon, alors, c'est quand le prochain?

----------


## tompalmer

Avec Meluche  :Bave:

----------


## Groufac

Ils ont fait un article dessus en tout cas http://www.arretsurimages.net/articl...istoire-id7241

----------


## eKaps

Possibilité d'offrir un abonnement d'un an pour 20 euros jusqu'au 25 décembre inclus : http://www.arretsurimages.net/abonne...e.php?offert=1

----------


## Groufac

Nouvelle émission, sur les serious games: http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...redible-id7664

----------


## tompalmer

AC un serious game ? Je tombe de ma chaise, c'est comme si on disait que Stephane Bern présentait des émissions peu accessibles juste parce que ça traite d'histoire. 
Bon a voir.

---------- Post added at 21h13 ---------- Previous post was at 19h34 ----------

Bon c'était bien

----------


## sparouw

Il y avait pas une formule 24h pour €1 jadis?

----------


## tompalmer

Yep : 

Sinon pour complèter : http://www.histogames.com/HTML/news/...nts-medias.php

----------


## poneyroux

Le sujet a l'air intéressant, mais dans les 5 minutes, y a déjà un truc qui m'a énervé : le reportage France 2. "Des millions d'accros." Non, joueurs c'est pas bien. Faut parler d'accro. 
Bon, j'vais prendre un abonnement moi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

On peut parler d'accros du skateboard, d'accros des échecs, ou d'accros de la pêche à la ligne, mais pas d'accros du jeu vidéo : les joueurs ont une sensibilité trop exacerbée  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le problème c'est que jusqu'ici le terme "accro" a trop souvent été utilisé pour parler "d'addiction" et pas simplement de passion.
Et puis socialement être "accro" aux échecs ou à un sport, ça passe tout de suite "mieux", on y peut rien, c'est le bon sens populaire  ::P: 
Après y'a plus de quoi fouetter un chat non plus, mais je comprends que ça puisse encore gêner un peu aux entournures.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Surtout que accros là est utilisé pour remplacer pigeons clients d'Ubisoft. On parle pas d'accros quand des gens vont voir un film en masse, achètent le dernier iBidule ou suivent le régime Fatfast.

Et le procès jeu avec un fond d'Histoire, on pourrait le faire pour le cinéma et tellement d'autres articles de grande consommation. L'analyse intéressante serait de démonter l'argument marketing qui vise à utiliser des spécialistes consultants pour vendre une crédibilité.

Dans certains cas, ils y a vraiment une démarche pour s'assurer d'une véracité dans l'expérience du média, dans d'autres ce sont juste des gens payés pour la promo et mettre un nom d'autorité sur l'emballage.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Ce snobisme des clients d'Ubisoft / Apple.

Ca m'étonne guère, de la part d'un accro aux jeux vidéos :smile:



L'émission est chouette, j'aime bien le moment où le débat commence à partir du GTA  :Bave:

----------


## Bah

C'est étrange chez les joueurs de jeu vidéo, ce besoin de légitimité.

----------


## poneyroux

> C'est étrange chez les joueurs de jeu vidéo, ce besoin de légitimité.


Nous sommes un peuple outragé ! Un peuple brisé ! Un peuple martyrisé !

----------


## Triz'

> C'est étrange chez les joueurs de jeu vidéo, ce besoin de faire des phrases.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Jelb  ::sad::

----------


## Triz'



----------


## MoTorBreath

Now we're talking.  :B):

----------


## Grosnours

_Disclaimer : les jeux sérieux c'est mon gagne pain, cela fait bientôt dix ans que j'en commet._

Punaise quelle déception !  ::sad:: 
Cette mission commence comme un faceplam permanent. J'ai mal au visage là à force. Heureusement les 20 dernières minutes rattrapent sérieusement le naufrage annoncé. 

Cela commence avec un temps fou passé sur un jeu commercial (c'était quoi de nouveau le thème de l’émission ?) et il faut attendre une demi-heure pour enfin qu'on parle de serious games. La moitié du temps de l’émission ou presque. Au passage, en dehors des clichés et jugement de pacotilles qui émaillent l'émission, il y a pas mal d'âneries qui passent. La psy se plante parce qu'AC a déjà été utilisé à l’école, l'historien à propos des jeux vidéos à base historique ("Il y a 15 ans je n'aurais pas parié qu'un jeu puisse être fondé sur l'histoire", et _Versailles_ c'est du camembert frit ?! C’était il y a 20 ans quand même). 
Ce qui est plus que dommage alors qu'en parallèle ils disent d'excellentes choses quand ils savent de quoi ils parlent: la psy souligne bien qu'un jeu peut s'utiliser de plein de manière différente, tout dépend de ce qu'on y recherche, elle traite de déconstruction, l'historien qui parle de la difficulté d'avoir une histoire rigoureusement exacte même dans les musées, etc...

Et après avoir attendu une demi-heure, on arrive à quoi ? A un gars dont ce n'est pas le domaine qui passe la majeur partie de sa présentation à parler d'un jeu UE chiant car il faut bien coller au cliché de merde qui est dans le titre de l’émission. Bon, miracle, on parle enfin d'un jeu vaguement réussi. Est-ce qu'on rentre dans le vif du sujet et on va vraiment aborder les choses ? Peut-être commencer par une définition de ce qu'est un serious game, et comment il se différencie d'un jeu commercial ? Ou soyons fous, tenter de traiter les questions liminaires de Schneidermann ?

Ben non, fallait pas rêver, continuons à nous rouler dans l’incompétence crasse. L'intervention de Kalash est à cet égard surréaliste : elle commence à dire que les jeux sérieux sont mauvais, qu'ils ne sont pas fun et sont trop pédagogiques. A ce moment là de l’émission je crois que je me suis fait une triple fracture du nez à force de me cogner la tête sur mon bureau. Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que Kalash a très probablement 0 compétences pour juger de la qualité d'un jeu sérieux. Je m'explique : un jeu sérieux ce n'est absolument pas un jeu vidéo commercial, il n'est *pas* destiné à tous les publics. Enfin cela arrive, mais c'est une minorité (le jeu de France 2 en fait partie). Il est destiné à être utilisé dans un certain cadre précis, pour un certain public précis. Une réalité qui est abordée 5s au détour d'une phrase de Lalo.
Si un jeu vidéo sérieux a été crée par exemple comme outil pour être intégré dans l'apprentissage de l’écologie en classe de CM1, les seuls à vraiment pouvoir juger de la pertinence et de la qualité du jeux sérieux sont les profs et les élèves de CM1. Il y a d'ailleurs en ce moment tout un mouvement visant à redéfinir les méthodes de quantification de la qualité et de l'impact des jeux sérieux (http://gameimpact.net/) car il y a un gouffre certain entre devs et universitaires, mais je m’égare.

Bref, si une adulte qui teste des jeux vidéos commerciaux à longueur de journée tombe sur un jeu de ce type, elle risque fort de le trouver nul et pas fun. Ce qui est normal, elle n'est pas le public visé. Sans compter bien entendu l'autre problème qu'est la définition de ce qui est "fun". Créer un jeu sérieux en cherchant à être "fun" (ce qui est le but premier d'un jeu commercial puisqu'il doit se vendre) est une erreur monumentale. Un jeu sérieux est une réponse à une question, un outil de plus dans la boite outil de l'enseignant.

On ne demande pas à un documentaire sur les abeilles d’être fun avant tout, non ?
Allez-y, jouez à Ayiti (http://ayiti.globalkids.org/game/), est-ce que ce jeu est "fun" ?
Pour moi c'est un de jeux les plus déprimants que j'ai vu. Mais il est excellent.

Les jeux vidéos sont un média, comme le cinéma. Ils peuvent être un media de divertissement, comme les jeux vidéos traités dans CPC ou les blockbusters Hollywoodien ou alors ils peuvent être un media d'apprentissage, comme un documentaire ou un jeu sérieux. Personne n'a reproché à _Shoah_ de Lanzmann de ne pas être divertissant. Oui je sais j'approche dangereusement le point godwin, mais je tiens vraiment à souligner à quel point Kalash jugeant tout sous l'angle d'un "fun" objectif est une aberration totale. Ceci dit, il est absolument exact que dans la mer de jeux sérieux existant actuellement, il y a une vaaaaaste majorité d’étrons. C'est indéniable.

Continuons avec l'intervention de Kalash et arrive la partie sur les acteurs de l'industrie du jeu sérieux. Elle avoue tout d'abord que ce n'est pas vraiment son domaine de prédilection (pour être méchant on dirait que c'est une constante dans cette émission, des gens qui parlent de trucs qu'ils ne connaissent pas ou mal) et c'est tout à son honneur. Mais v'la t'y pas qu'elle commence à élaborer des théories à trois francs six sous sur le pourquoi du recours au jeu sérieux et sur qui les faits. Newsflash : des types qui ne font que du jeu sérieux, tout le temps, cela existe. Et pas parce que c'est des frustrés qui n'arrivent pas à gagner leur pain en faisant des jeux vidéos commerciaux.
Résultat logique de cet amoncellement d’âneries absolues : Schneidermann en arrive à la conclusion que le concept de serious game n'est qu'une vaste escroquerie. Il est d'ailleurs très bien dans son rôle de candide absolu Schneidermann, très bon.

Heureusement Mauco et Lalo remontent le niveau et dressent un tableau bien plus réaliste des choses. C'est pas forcément Byzance et à certaines problématiques comme l’évaluation ne sont pas évoquées, mais c'est à partir de ce moment qu'on se dit qu'en fait l’émission commence vraiment. Mauco fait bien le distinguo entre jeu qui doit toucher un large public et un jeu au public captif, il développe ensuite bien le coté uniquement complémentaire du jeu sérieux par rapport aux techniques existantes d'apprentissage, puis on aborde tout un panel de vraies questions et problèmes sont abordés, parfois très succinctement, mais au moins on en parle. On aurait pu se passer des théories de Gardner, mais bon.

Au final, une émission confuse, au ras des pâquerettes, prenant grand soin de cultiver les clichés et qui ne vaut que pour ses dernières vingt minutes. Les seuls invités pertinents étaient Mauco et Lalo et l’absence d'au moins un dev de jeu sérieux ou tout autre acteur du marché que Mauco se fait cruellement sentir. Au moins on finit sur une note de curiosité optimiste, c'est déjà cela.

----------


## tompalmer

> Versailles c'est du camembert frit ?!


Oui, de la vraie merde qui a montré qu'un jeu devait rester un jeu. 

je pense que le sujet aurait pu être décomposé, mais pour une émission qui doit se vendre un peu, ACU est une clé d'entrée au sujet. 




> . Je m'explique : un jeu sérieux ce n'est absolument pas un jeu vidéo commercial, il n'est pas destiné à tous les publics. Enfin cela arrive, mais c'est une minorité (le jeu de France 2 en fait partie). Il est destiné à être utilisé dans un certain cadre précis, pour un certain public précis. Une réalité qui est abordée 5s au détour d'une phrase de Lalo.


Je pense que cette approche nous fait aller droit dans le mur, il faut s'appuyer sur le privé et favoriser la culture dans le jeu vidéo classique pour s'ouvrir a tous. 

Je dis pas qu'il faut abattre le serious game, mais c'est plus facile de partir de trucs populaires pour aborder des points. Pas mal de profs par exemple s'aide du nom de la Rose, en nous expliquant pourquoi ça c'est vrai et ça ne l'est pas.

Peut être que cette émission ci te conviendrait peut être pour évoquer la partir du sujet AC : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post8854288
Et qu'une émission sur les serious game purs et durs aurait pu avoir lieu. Le seul problème c'est que y'en a déja une sur @si assez similaire. 

Et surtout tout le monde s'en fout, même si @si n'est pas une chaine qui repose sur l'audience, faut qu'il y ait un minimum de croustillant.

----------


## Grosnours

> Je pense que cette approche nous fait aller droit dans le mur, il faut s'appuyer sur le privé et favoriser la culture dans le jeu vidéo classique pour s'ouvrir a tous.


 :^_^: 
Je vais te donner un truc tout simple pour être sur de ne pas raconter de conneries quand tu parles de jeux vidéos et/ou de serious games : remplace les mots "jeu vidéo" par "film" et vérifie que ce qui est dit est toujours cohérent. Un media est un media après tout.
Utilisons tout de suite ce petit truc : est-ce que le cinéma populaire favorise la culture dans les films grand public ?
La réponse est simple : non, et ce n'est pas son rôle.

Tu peux avoir des films qui traitent d'une certaine époque et des profs qui les utilisent en classe pour les visionner puis en débattre.
On peut faire exactement la même chose avec des jeux vidéos comme AC. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera. Mais c'est passer à coté de toute la dimension supplémentaire du media JV par rapport au media vidéo.
On peut utiliser les Sims en classe pour apprendre des notions de gestion. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera.
On peut utiliser Civilization en classe pour apprendre un peu d'histoire aussi. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera.
Etc, etc...
On peut aussi essayer de faire rentrer la pièce carrée dans le trou rond. On y arrivera bien à force. Un des principes de base des serious games est d'apporter une réponse sur mesure à un certain problème, alors qu'utiliser un jeu commercial pour résoudre ce même problème se traduira par des contraintes certaines.

Si tu crois vraiment que les jeux grand public vont eux faire l'effort de devenir des outils pédagogiques tu te fous le doigt dans l’œil jusqu'à l’omoplate. Ils n'en ont rien à battre d’éduquer le public et ils ont bien raison. L'exactitude historique dans les jeux vidéos est soit un outil marketing soit un moyen de rendre le joueur plus intéressé, mais ce n'est jamais un but premier. Marie-Antoinette est aux films ce que AC est au jeux vidéo : une œuvre commerciale qui ne prétend absolument pas à éduquer mais bien à rapporter de l'argent. Le cadre historique (et la fidélité à l'Histoire) est un plus volontaire mais ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un accessoire.

----------


## Molina

> _Disclaimer : les jeux sérieux c'est mon gagne pain, cela fait bientôt dix ans que j'en commet._
> 
> Punaise quelle déception !


Tu découvres ASI ?  ::trollface::  C'est toujours comme ça quand il y a plus de 2 invités, ils ne vont jamais en profondeur. Du coup on en ressort tout aussi ignare qu'avant le visionnage.

----------


## Grosnours

Disons que je découvre à moitié, je viens de me faire parrainer pour l'occasion par un canard sympa.  ::): 
Ce qui me déçoit le plus c'est que l’émission décolle vraiment sur la fin, et qu'on y voit des trucs qui auraient mérité un développement bien plus large. Il y avait du potentiel, quoi.  ::sad::

----------


## sparouw

J'attendais l'intervention du GrosNours avec impatience  :Bave: 

J'avoue être assez souvent déçus par les émissions d'@SI.

----------


## Markus

> J'attendais l'intervention du GrosNours avec impatience 
> 
> J'avoue être assez souvent déçus par les émissions d'@SI.


Remercie le canard sympa.  :Cigare:

----------


## sparouw

Merci canard Sympa  ::):

----------


## Markus

> Merci canard Sympa


Et toi, sparouw, une analyse sur l'émission sur les opérations homo  ?

----------


## sparouw

Ca fait belle levrette que je regarde plus leurs émissions...

----------


## tompalmer

> Mais c'est passer à coté de toute la dimension supplémentaire du media JV par rapport au media vidéo.


ça dépend j'ai très peu d'exemples de jeux que je pourrais utiliser pour enseigner, mais l'idée d'utiliser l'éditeur de little big planet pour faire de la physique par exemple c'est cool. 

Pour moi faire des jeux chiants, ça n'a aucune valeur ajoutée si ça n’intéresse pas l'élève. On part de tellement bas que tout ce qui fait lever un cil doit être utilisé, quitte a relever le niveau au fur et a mesure.
J'ai *absolument rien* appris en jouant a Versailles, si ce n'est un "fun fact" que le roi mangeait beaucoup. 

L'idée c'est de montrer aux élèves que c'est cool d'être cultivé, pas que c'est chiant. Donc il faut partir de leurs centres d’intérêt pour les amener ou tu veux.

Bref, un mauvais jeu, ça ne marchera pas. C'est pas "parce que c'est un jeu" que ça marchera de façon magique.

----------


## Wobak

> Je vais te donner un truc tout simple pour être sur de ne pas raconter de conneries quand tu parles de jeux vidéos et/ou de serious games : remplace les mots "jeu vidéo" par "film" et vérifie que ce qui est dit est toujours cohérent. Un media est un media après tout.
> Utilisons tout de suite ce petit truc : est-ce que le cinéma populaire favorise la culture dans les films grand public ?
> La réponse est simple : non, et ce n'est pas son rôle.
> 
> Tu peux avoir des films qui traitent d'une certaine époque et des profs qui les utilisent en classe pour les visionner puis en débattre.
> On peut faire exactement la même chose avec des jeux vidéos comme AC. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera. Mais c'est passer à coté de toute la dimension supplémentaire du media JV par rapport au media vidéo.
> On peut utiliser les Sims en classe pour apprendre des notions de gestion. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera.
> On peut utiliser Civilization en classe pour apprendre un peu d'histoire aussi. Cela a fonctionné et fonctionnera.
> Etc, etc...
> ...


Donc on peut jouer à un "jeu" chiant et comme sous prétexte qu'il apprend des trucs il vaut le coup ? Je comprends pas bien le principe. 

En reprenant ton exemple, les seuls films qu'on m'a fait voir au collège / lycée sont des grands films du cinéma, pas des films "éducatifs". Quand bien même on me ferait voir un documentaire, je sais à l'avance le type de media dont je m'approche, et un documentaire n'est pas un "film éducatif".

Tu peux me donner un exemple de "serious film" ? Un film qui n'est dédié qu'à l'apprentissage de quelque chose sans aucun respect des codes de ce média ?


Edit : je joue sur le même ton que toi mais j'en sais rien en fait je t'invite juste à continuer ta pensée sur le sujet.

----------


## sparouw

Les vidéos d'entreprise?

----------


## tompalmer

Pour moi un film éducatif, c'est ce qu'ils passent dans les simpsons pour parler des relations sexuelles

----------


## MoTorBreath

Je pense que vous commencez à pointer du doigt l'escroquerie du nom "serious games" qui est en fait ce qui était autrefois appelé jeux éducatifs mais comme il y a sérieux dans le nom, on peut se permettre de le rendre barbant.
C'est le gros problème à mon avis puisqu'il me semble que le plaisir est un facteur non négligeable dans l'apprentissage. En fait ils font de la vidéo d'entreprise avec une petite intéraction mais bon la route est encore longue pour vraiment avoir une plus value intéressante.
Je n'aime pas non plus la distinction entre jeu fun ou commercial et jeu sérieux pour le contenu. Ce que révèle ce changement de nom est juste le commanditaire de son utilisation. En jeu commercial c'est l'utilisateur qui va le choisir suivant son envie, en jeu sérieux ce sera son entreprise ou son organisme de formation. Et là c'est le drame, car plaire à une personne qui ne l'utilise pas peut vraiment manquer l'objectif final d'être un outil d'apprentissage.
Et c'est sans parler du potentiel de tous ces jeux que l'on considère divertissant mais dont l'utilisation avec un objectif précis et encadré peut au final se révèler être un support solide pour bon nombre de matières.

----------


## Markus

Faudrait peut être commencer par la définition du "serions game". J'ai l'impression que vous n'en parlez que pour l'école mais est-ce bien le seul lui d'utilisation ?

----------


## tompalmer

Non y'avait un serious game fait pour usage interne dans je ne sais quel boite pour apprendre a sécuriser ses données, moi je trouve ça bien.

----------


## Grosnours

> Donc on peut jouer à un "jeu" chiant et comme sous prétexte qu'il apprend des trucs il vaut le coup ? Je comprends pas bien le principe. 
> 
> En reprenant ton exemple, les seuls films qu'on m'a fait voir au collège / lycée sont des grands films du cinéma, pas des films "éducatifs". Quand bien même on me ferait voir un documentaire, je sais à l'avance le type de media dont je m'approche, et un documentaire n'est pas un "film éducatif".
> 
> Tu peux me donner un exemple de "serious film" ? Un film qui n'est dédié qu'à l'apprentissage de quelque chose sans aucun respect des codes de ce média ?
> 
> 
> Edit : je joue sur le même ton que toi mais j'en sais rien en fait je t'invite juste à continuer ta pensée sur le sujet.


Premièrement, où ai-je dit que les jeux sérieux "n'avaient aucun respect des codes des jeux vidéos" ?
C'est un non-sens absolu. Le processus de création d'un jeu vidéo sérieux est extrêmement proche de celui d'un jeu commercial. C'est le but initial qui n'est pas du tout le même. Tu ne crées pas un jeu sérieux pour le vendre ou parce que cela te fait plaisir. Enfin tu peux, et c'est même ce que les boites spécialisées dans les serious games font (les vendre), mais elles partent bien d'un besoin initial (apprendre à lire, à compter, etc...).
Tu réponds à un certain besoin. Pour tout le reste, on a exactement les même mécanismes que les jeux commerciaux. Tu peux parfaitement avoir des Skinner box dans un jeu sérieux, comme dans le premier F2P venu. Et à cause de ce but initial différent, il est totalement absurde de juger un jeu sérieux suivant les mêmes critères qu'un jeu commercial.
Bien sur qu'un jeu vidéo sérieux peut être "fun", mais un jeu vidéo sérieux qui n'est que fun c'est de la merde en barre. Le but premier est l'apprentissage d'un savoir.
C'est vous qui directement passez du coq à l’âne en disant : "ah ben le jeu il a pas été calibré pour être que fun, c'est donc qu'il est chiant !". Et ça c'est de la grosse connerie. Mais c'est pas un truc nouveau du tout pour moi. Il y a souvent deux catégories de personnes qui résistent de toutes leurs forces au concept de serious games : les ultra-conservateurs du monde de l’éducation et... les joueurs de jeux vidéo, qui ne peuvent concevoir que leur loisir chéri n'est qu'un media comme un autre.

Et là je me demande : mais vous l'avez vu le reportage de TF1 qui est passé dans l’émission ?
Les gamins, ils avaient l'air de se faire chier ?
Et le jeu, il avait l'air d’être supra-méga-fun ?
Ah ben mince alors, comment est-ce qu'ils pouvaient apprécier le jeu malgré tout ?
Quel paradoxe !  ::o: 

Et il en va de même avec la plupart des jeux sérieux. Ils ne sont pas fun de manière délirante. Et pourtant on se fait pas chier une seconde en y jouant. Je n'ai jamais, ô grand jamais crée un jeu sérieux pour qu'il soit fun (quand je fais des cours sur le design d'un serious game, un de mes premières slides est un gros FUN barré d'une croix rouge  ::P: ) et pourtant les élèves aiment beaucoup y jouer. Mais par contre je veux que les gamins (ou les adultes, cela dépend du public) qui y jouent s'amusent en apprenant, qu'ils aient envie d'y rejouer quand ils rentrent à la maison après l’école.

Est-ce que tu as joué à _Ayiti_ dont je parlais avant ?
C'est un jeu assez déprimant, mais excellent. D'ailleurs dans les jeux commerciaux, c'est absurde aussi de croire que c'est le "fun" qui est la seule recette magique. Est-ce que _Papers Please_ est intrinsèquement fun ?
Là normalement cela devrait mener à un débat sur le concept même de fun et à la relativisation de cette notion, et donc par là même de ce qui est "chiant".

Deuxièmement pour revenir au parallèle avec la vidéo/le cinéma, je ne comprends pas comment tu peux dire qu'un documentaire n'est pas un film éducatif. Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas d'acteurs (par exemple, il y a d'autres différences) qu'un documentaire ne suit pas les règles du media vidéo.
Un documentaire c'est un film qui est conçu pour apprendre quelque chose au spectateur. Tu as des documentaires "chiants" comme tu en as des passionnants. Le tout sans avoir le coté "fun" des films d'Hollywood. D'où mon parallèle avec les jeux sérieux. Comme toutes les comparaisons elle est loin d’être parfaite, mais cela permet justement de comprendre la stupidité du cliché jeu sérieux => chiant. Et est-ce que le cinéma se porterait mieux si les documentaires n'existaient pas du tout ? Alors bien sur c'est bien plus compliqué que cela pour le cinéma car les films commerciaux peuvent porter un message et les frontières peuvent être floues mais l’idée est là.

La question à te poser est la suivante : en tout honnêteté, est-ce que cela te gêne pas un tout petit peu de penser que le jeu vidéo en tant que media ne peut servir qu'au divertissement pur ?
Pire, comme semble le penser tompalmer, qu'il faut indirectement confier une partie de l’éducation des gamins à ΕΑ et Ubisoft ?




> Je pense que vous commencez à pointer du doigt l'escroquerie du nom "serious games" qui est en fait ce qui était autrefois appelé jeux éducatifs mais comme il y a sérieux dans le nom, on peut se permettre de le rendre barbant.
> C'est le gros problème à mon avis puisqu'il me semble que le plaisir est un facteur non négligeable dans l'apprentissage. En fait ils font de la vidéo d'entreprise avec une petite intéraction mais bon la route est encore longue pour vraiment avoir une plus value intéressante.
> Je n'aime pas non plus la distinction entre jeu fun ou commercial et jeu sérieux pour le contenu. Ce que révèle ce changement de nom est juste le commanditaire de son utilisation. En jeu commercial c'est l'utilisateur qui va le choisir suivant son envie, en jeu sérieux ce sera son entreprise ou son organisme de formation. Et là c'est le drame, car plaire à une personne qui ne l'utilise pas peut vraiment manquer l'objectif final d'être un outil d'apprentissage.
> Et c'est sans parler du potentiel de tous ces jeux que l'on considère divertissant mais dont l'utilisation avec un objectif précis et encadré peut au final se révèler être un support solide pour bon nombre de matières.


Toi, ta la tête d'un véritable expert CPC. Tu sais pas du tout de quoi tu parles mais tu l'ouvres bien grand.  :;): 
Ceci dit tu as raison sur un point : un jeu commercial on le choisit (d'où le rôle majeur du fun), un serious game bien souvent on le choisit pour toi. Ce qui fait un challenge de plus à relever, mais les serious games relevant parfois par essence de la quadrature du cercle, on est plus à cela près...




> Faudrait peut être commencer par la définition du "serions game". J'ai l'impression que vous n'en parlez que pour l'école mais est-ce bien le seul lui d'utilisation ?


Les serious games sont en ce moment dans *tous* les domaines de l'education. Publique, privée, enfants, adultes, professionnels, particuliers.
Tu en trouves à l'armée, dans la police, à l’hôpital (gros gros potentiel), sur les plate-forme pétrolières, dans les fermes d’élevages des saumons, dans les écoles, à l'université, partout.
C'est un outil pédagogique en plus, mais bien sur un outil pédagogique comme un autre. Un outil de plus dans une boite à outils.




> Non y'avait un serious game fait pour usage interne dans je ne sais quel boite pour apprendre a sécuriser ses données, moi je trouve ça bien.


Oui typiquement, au lieu de pondre un doc (chiante ?  ::trollface:: ) de 150 pages on va te faire un serious game à la place. Cela dépend de la qualité finale du produit, mais on y perd pas forcément au change.

----------


## Markus

Dans l'armée on ne dit pas "serious game" mais simulateur.   ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Bisounours est dans le système scolaire donc c'est normal qu'il défende sa paroisse, n'empêche que si on ne fait confiance qu'a l'école pour enseigner et cultiver, on est en grand danger.

Je veux juste qu'on mette pas tout les œufs dans le même panier.

----------


## MoTorBreath

Mais les simulateurs c'est pas serious, il n'y a pas d'info bulles pour remplacer une doc de 150 pages.  ::ninja:: 
Et les expert CPC le disent, les gens qui pratiquent les simus sont de grands malades.

----------


## Markus

> Mais les simulateurs c'est pas serious, il n'y a pas d'info bulles pour remplacer une doc de 150 pages. 
> Et les expert CPC le disent, les gens qui pratiquent les simus sont de grands malades.


Les infos bulles c'est pour les systèmes réels, ça évite de consulter le manuel de 150 pages quand on te tire dessus.   ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

> Bisounours est dans le système scolaire


Perdu, je suis indé.  ::P: 




> n'empêche que si on ne fait confiance qu'a l'école pour enseigner et cultiver, on est en grand danger.


Ah ben c'est sur que faire confiance à Ubisoft pour le contenu historique de son jeu, c'est infiniment plus responsable.




> Je veux juste qu'on mette pas tout les œufs dans le même panier.


C'est toi qui fait l’adéquation serious games = école, alors que c'est extraordinairement réducteur. La formation continue (donc pour adultes) est très gourmande en jeux sérieux aussi. N'importe qui dans n'importe quelle situation d’apprentissage peut potentiellement bénéficier d'un enseignement appuyé par des serious games (ou par la vidéo ou par tout autre media).

----------


## tompalmer

> Ah ben c'est sur que faire confiance à Ubisoft pour le contenu historique de son jeu, c'est infiniment plus responsable.


J'ai pas dit qu'ubi était un modèle, j'ai écrit un petit texte justement en coup de gueule a l'époque. 




> C'est toi qui fait l’adéquation serious games = école, alors que c'est extraordinairement réducteur. La formation continue (donc pour adultes) est très gourmande en jeux sérieux aussi. N'importe qui dans n'importe quelle situation d’apprentissage peut potentiellement bénéficier d'un enseignement appuyé par des serious games (ou par la vidéo ou par tout autre media).


Moi je te parle des serious game a l'école, ailleurs je vois pas le problème avec les serious game, je ne suis pas contre, moi c'est l'éducation des gamins qui m’intéresse en priorité.

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai pas dit qu'ubi était un modèle, j'ai écrit un petit texte justement en coup de gueule a l'époque.


Certes, mais tu as aussi écrit qu'il fallait faire favoriser la culture dans les jeux vidéos commerciaux. Si ça ce n'est pas naïf, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.




> Moi je te parle des serious game a l'école, ailleurs je vois pas le problème avec les serious game, je ne suis pas contre, moi c'est l'éducation des gamins qui m’intéresse en priorité.


Je ne comprends pas ton distinguo. Un serious game est un outil d'apprentissage, rien de plus. Pourquoi ce qui est bon pour les adultes serait nocif pour les enfants ? C'est le contenu qui importe, pas le media.
D'autant plus qu'il y a bien une chose que les enfants connaissent bien de nos jours, c'est comment jouer à un jeu vidéo. C'est un media tout ce qu'il y a de plus naturel pour eux.

----------


## tompalmer

Non tu peux imaginer une sorte de label "history/education friendly" a donner aux jeux vidéos.



> Pourquoi ce qui est bon pour les adultes serait nocif pour les enfants ?


Pour interesser un gamin avec un serious game, faut y aller, et je parle plutôt des années collèges lycées moi. 
En primaire tu peux les émerveiller avec n'importe quoi, mais après ils sont blazés.

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Certes, mais tu as aussi écrit qu'il fallait faire favoriser la culture dans les jeux vidéos commerciaux. Si ça ce n'est pas naïf, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.


Ca dépend de quelle culture on parle, je suis certain que la connaissance des jeunes de nos jours sur les armes de guerre est nettement meilleure qu'il y a 20 ans.  ::P:

----------


## Grosnours

> Non tu peux imaginer une sorte de label "history/education friendly" a donner aux jeux vidéos.


C'est plus de la naïveté, c'est de l’angélisme pur !  ::o: 




> Pour interesser un gamin avec un serious game, faut y aller, et je parle plutôt des années collèges lycées moi. 
> En primaire tu peux les émerveiller avec n'importe quoi, mais après ils sont blazés.


 ::huh:: 
Je n'ai jamais eu de difficultés notables avec des jeux pour ados comparés à des jeux pour adultes ou gamins plus jeunes. Les ados sont et seront des ados c'est sur (comprendre : chiants) mais un jeu vidéo n'a pas plus de difficulté que tout autre media à les atteindre. Moins sans doute.




> Ca dépend de quelle culture on parle, je suis certain que la connaissance des jeunes de nos jours sur les armes de guerre est nettement meilleure qu'il y a 20 ans.


Et encore, est-on bien sur que CS:GO modèle correctement les caractéristiques des armes en question ?
Est-ce que notre jeunesse est bien directement opérationnelle pour bosser chez H&K ou FN Herstal ?

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Et encore, est-on bien sur que CS:GO modèle correctement les caractéristiques des armes en question ?
> Est-ce que notre jeunesse est bien directement opérationnelle pour bosser chez H&K ou FN Herstal ?


Et c'est encore là que se pose le problème de la conformité historique ou réelle du média. Un peu comme Gran Turismo qui avait de meilleures perfs pour les voitures japonaises. La ligne entre éducatif et propagande/marketing est très fine, tout comme pour le cinéma, la littérature et tout autre support de communication. Mais il n'empêche que cela permet de se confronter à des choses qui d'ordinaire sans le jeu vidéo n'auraient pas attirées. Et pas besoin d'être Serious pour ça.

Apprendre la géographie des Etats-Unis d'Amérique avec 18 Wheels of Steel, le pied !  :Cigare:

----------


## tompalmer

> Je n'ai jamais eu de difficultés notables avec des jeux pour ados comparés à des jeux pour adultes ou gamins plus jeunes. Les ados sont et seront des ados c'est sur (comprendre : chiants) mais un jeu vidéo n'a pas plus de difficulté que tout autre media à les atteindre. Moins sans doute.


Si tu le dis, moi en tous cas je pense qu'il faut faire feu de tout bord : 
chaine Youtube, universités ouvertes, livres, jeux commerciaux, boardgames, TV, tout.

----------


## Grosnours

> Et c'est encore là que se pose le problème de la conformité historique ou réelle du média. Un peu comme Gran Turismo qui avait de meilleures perfs pour les voitures japonaises. La ligne entre éducatif et propagande/marketing est très fine, tout comme pour le cinéma, la littérature et tout autre support de communication. Mais il n'empêche que cela permet de se confronter à des choses qui d'ordinaire sans le jeu vidéo n'auraient pas attirées. Et pas besoin d'être Serious pour ça.
> 
> Apprendre la géographie des Etats-Unis d'Amérique avec 18 Wheels of Steel, le pied !


Et j'ai appris l'anglais en jouant avec les jeux piratés de mon tonton sur le C64.
N’empêche qu'au lieu d'obliger de contraindre l'enseignant super débrouillard à des acrobaties pour pouvoir utiliser un bout de jeu commercial pour un petit morceau de son programme en classe, ce serait quand même *vachement* mieux de fournir à tous les profs un jeu prêt clé en main, approuvé par l'administration et qui couvre exactement le programme comme il faut, non ?




> Si tu le dis, moi en tous cas je pense qu'il faut faire feu de tout bord : 
> chaine Youtube, universités ouvertes, livres, jeux commerciaux, boardgames, TV, tout.


 Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est nouveau qu'il faut l'utiliser, serious games inclus. C'est parce que c'est bon et bien pensé qu'il faut le faire.

Va voir des profs et dit leur "oui, il faut revolutionner votre enseignement avec chaine Youtube, universités ouvertes, livres, jeux commerciaux, boardgames, TV, tout" et tu va voir la tête qu'ils vont faire tiens...  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Rha mais tu comprends jamais, je viens justement de citer tout ce qui doit être fait et investit en dehors de l'école  ::(: 

Justement faut arrêter de mettre tout les espoirs dans une seule institution.

----------


## Markus

> Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est nouveau qu'il faut l'utiliser, serious games inclus. C'est parce que c'est bon et bien pensé qu'il faut le faire.
> 
> Va voir des profs et dit leur "oui, il faut revolutionner votre enseignement avec chaine Youtube, universités ouvertes, livres, jeux commerciaux, boardgames, TV, tout" et tu va voir la tête qu'ils vont faire tiens...


A la rentrée prochaine tous les élèves de 5ème auront droit à une tablette. C'est pour avoir un enseignement plus 21ème siècle, par contre, former les profs à utiliser intelligemment et pédagogiquement ce nouveau média comme support de cours...

----------


## tompalmer

Donner une tablette aux élèves relève plus de la pensée magique qu'autre chose  ::):

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Et j'ai appris l'anglais en jouant avec les jeux piratés de mon tonton sur le C64.
> N’empêche qu'au lieu d'obliger de contraindre l'enseignant super débrouillard à des acrobaties pour pouvoir utiliser un bout de jeu commercial pour un petit morceau de son programme en classe, ce serait quand même *vachement* mieux de fournir à tous les profs un jeu prêt clé en main, approuvé par l'administration et qui couvre exactement le programme comme il faut, non ?


C'est un peu le même problème que pour le livre ou la télévision/cinéma. Les profs ne sont pas censés photocopier ou diffuser en classe si ils n'ont pas l'autorisation.
Un grand pas sera franchi quand on demandera aux élèves d'acheter un jeu vidéo comme devoir.  ::lol::

----------


## tompalmer

> N’empêche qu'au lieu d'obliger de contraindre l'enseignant super débrouillard à des acrobaties pour pouvoir utiliser un bout de jeu commercial pour un petit morceau de son programme en classe, ce serait quand même vachement mieux de fournir à tous les profs un jeu prêt clé en main, approuvé par l'administration et qui couvre exactement le programme comme il faut, non ?


Oui et non, la liberté d'enseignement est quand même a respecter. Si le jeu est mauvais ou contient un biais idéologique, faut pas qu'on force l'enseignant a l'utiliser, comme les manuels.

----------


## Grosnours

> A la rentrée prochaine tous les élèves de 5ème auront droit à une tablette. C'est pour avoir un enseignement plus 21ème siècle, par contre, former les profs à utiliser intelligemment et pédagogiquement ce nouveau média comme support de cours...


Ils peuvent pas, tous les crédits ont été absorbés par les tablettes ! 




> Un grand pas sera franchi quand on demandera aux élèves d'acheter un jeu vidéo comme devoir.


Un jour prochain, qui sait...




> Oui et non, la liberté d'enseignement est quand même a respecter. Si le jeu est mauvais ou contient un biais idéologique, faut pas qu'on force l'enseignant a l'utiliser, comme les manuels.


C'est pas dans ce sens là que cela fonctionne.
Les enseignants sont au contraire friand de matériel clé en main approuvé par le ministère et c'est bien normal.

----------


## Nelfe

Faire jouer les gamins à CK2 pour leur apprendre l'époque médiévale  ::lol:: 

"Alors là les enfants vous voyez, le roi Edward II d'Angleterre se marie avec sa propre sœur. Dans neuf mois elle mettra au monde un petit prince, ça sera le fruit de l'inceste. I-n-c-e-s-t-e. Non Eudes-Kévin, il n'y a pas de y, c'est un i".
"Là le petit prince, fruit d'un inceste, a les traits "consanguin" et "débile". Je vais donc demander à Hugh, earl de Shrewsbury et maître-espion du royaume de l'assassiner... Quoi, comment ça c'est immoral de tuer un enfant de un an ? C'est la monarchie médiévale qui est en jeu !"
"La prochaine fois les enfants, nous répondrons à l'appel du Pape pour la croisade. Je vous montrerai comment exécuter une dizaine de prisonniers sarrasins - enfants et femmes inclus - après le siège de Jérusalem".

----------


## sparouw

> Et encore, est-on bien sur que CS:GO modèle correctement les caractéristiques des armes en question ?
> Est-ce que notre jeunesse est bien directement opérationnelle pour bosser chez H&K ou FN Herstal ?



Ca me rappelle mon premier jour d'armée. Un gars dans les dortoir qui nous explique qu'il va prendre l'AK47 parce qu'il connais super bien l'arme et qu'elle est meilleur que le reste.  :^_^: 
Par contre, en identification de matériel, j'étais une brute, notamment grâce aux wargames et autres simu un peu plus pointues  :Cigare:

----------


## Wobak

> Ils peuvent pas, tous les crédits ont été absorbés par les tablettes ! 
> 
> 
> Un jour prochain, qui sait...
> 
> 
> C'est pas dans ce sens là que cela fonctionne.
> Les enseignants sont au contraire friand de matériel clé en main approuvé par le ministère et c'est bien normal.


Ok alors si tu préfères que je simplifie mon message, un documentaire est un documentaire, pas une fiction où on inclut le terme "film" habituellement.
Je pense que l'ambiguïté vient du terme "game". Pour moi un jeu est quelque chose dont on n'essaye pas de tirer quelque chose.
Un serious game est donc une notion complètement paradoxale qui n'a aucun sens en tant que telle.

En gros tu critiques le fait que les participants ne prennent pas en compte la partie "serious" de "serious game". Moi je te reproches le fait de ne pas considérer la partie "game"  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Le jeu est la méthode d’apprentissage n°1, regarde les bébés. 

Un jeu c'est simplement des règles et une notion de divertissement.

----------


## Wobak

Non, un jeu c'est un divertissement avant tout. Si tu en profites pour apprendre quelque chose tant mieux, mais tu peux pas dire que le but d'un jeu c'est d'apprendre quelque chose.

Donc, si un serious game n'est pas fun, ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est un logiciel éducatif.

----------


## tompalmer

> Pour moi un jeu est quelque chose dont on n'essaye pas de tirer quelque chose.


vs



> Si tu en profites pour apprendre quelque chose tant mieux, mais tu peux pas dire que le but d'un jeu c'est d'apprendre quelque chose.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la première phrase, mais je crois que tout le monde est d'accord avec ton rétropédalage

----------


## Markus

> Pour moi un jeu est quelque chose dont on n'essaye pas de tirer quelque chose.

----------


## Grosnours

> Non, un jeu c'est un divertissement avant tout.


Bof.
Question de sémantique. Définis jeu, définis divertissement.

Maintenant si ton idée était que le jeu est uniquement quelque chose de ludique et puis c'est tout, c'est absurde. Tout le monde utilise le jeu pour apprendre, animaux comme humains.




> Si tu en profites pour apprendre quelque chose tant mieux, mais tu peux pas dire que le but d'un jeu c'est d'apprendre quelque chose.


Merci d'aller défendre cette argument avec des lionceaux du Serengeti. Chez l'homme aussi la quasi-intégralité de l'apprentissage chez les petits enfants s'effectue par le jeu.
Si vraiment tu dois te poser une question, demande toi donc pourquoi le terme "jouer" peut avoir pour certains une connotation purement futile. C'est une totale distorsion de ce qu'est la nature même du jeu.




> Donc, si un serious game n'est pas fun, ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est un logiciel éducatif.


Question de sémantique encore. Tu peux appeler le concept reine-claude si cela te chante, un serious game est un jeu crée pour être utilisé dans le but d'apprendre quelque chose, point barre.

----------


## Wobak

Alors oui c'est sûr si vous détournez le sens de "jeu", on peut y faire passer ce qu'on veut.




> Activité divertissante, soumise ou non à des règles, pratiquée par les enfants de manière *désintéressée* et par les adultes à des fins parfois lucratives





> divertissement, activité physique ou intellectuelle, non imposée et gratuite, tout ce que l'on fait dans le seul but de s'amuser





> Activité divertissante, soumise ou non à des règles, pratiquée par les enfants de manière désintéressée et par les adultes à des fins parfois lucratives


Donc je réitère et je maintiens : le but premier d'un jeu n'est pas d'apprendre, c'est déjà un détournement d'y apprendre quelque chose. Un serious game est donc bien un peu une oxymore.

Mon "rétropédalage" n'en est pas un : je maintiens que si le BUT d'un jeu c'est d'apprendre, alors ce n'est pas un jeu, et tu peux l'appeler reine claude si tu veux.
Le problème, c'est que le terme choisi ici c'est "jeu", pas "reine-claude".

----------


## Grosnours

Il n'y a rien dans les définitions que tu postes pour appuyer ta définition.
Désintéressé concerne ici (et c'est clairement indiqué via le contexte qui suit) la dimension lucrative du jeu. Oui les enfants ne joue pas pour du pognon, c'est sur (et encore).

Seule la deuxième peut te servir mais elle est incroyablement restrictive. Elle exclue en effet _de facto_ certains jeux vidéos. Il faut farmer parfois à mort dans les MMO. Ce n'est pas très marrant. Les MMO ne sont donc pas des jeux ?
Pour être un champion dans un sport il faut s'entrainer comme un bête. Et ça non plus ce n'est pas toujours marrant. Mais pourtant on "joue" ce sport.
Etc, etc...

Ta position est intenable car personne n'utilise le mot jeu dans un sens aussi restrictif. C'est sur quand on joue, on s'amuse. La plupart du temps. Et on ne le fait pas que pour s'amuser.
Et bien sur le coup de grâce vient du fait que tu évites soigneusement de définir "s'amuser". Ah ben zut alors, qu'est-ce que cela veut dire. Est-ce qu'apprendre un truc est automatiquement non-amusant ? Est-ce que si on joue que pour gagner c'est amusant ? Mais perdre ce n'est pas amusant, donc si on ne joue pas pour gagner on ne s'amuse pas ?
Là encore, etc, etc...

----------


## Wobak

Ouais en fait t'es en mode "j'ai raison ils sont tous nuls" et tout le monde sauf toi a tort.

Je vais donc arrêter de discuter ici  ::): 

Un "JEU" doit être fait pour s'amuser. S'amuser ça veut dire prendre du bon temps. Si dans un MMO il n'y a que du farming et que tu ne t'amuses pas, alors non, c'est pas un jeu.
Si dans un jeu, je m'amuse et par la même occasion j'apprends, je veux bien admettre qu'on reste dans le cadre d'un jeu, même si on s'éloigne de la définition stricte qui en est donnée.
Si par contre la première chose que je fais c'est "apprendre" et ensuite je m'amuse, alors c'est pas un jeu, c'est un logiciel éducatif.

Les cahiers de vacances c'est des jeux ou c'est des devoirs ?

Sur ces belles paroles, je ne participerais pas au débat puisque tu as décrété que ma position est "indéfendable", donc t'as pas vraiment envie de débattre même si tu le fais  ::):

----------


## Grosnours

> Donc je réitère et je maintiens : le but premier d'un jeu n'est pas d'apprendre, c'est déjà un détournement d'y apprendre quelque chose.


Absolument pas.
Je vais même te dire le contraire : quand tu joues tu es *obligé* d'apprendre. Eh oui, il te faut _a minima_ apprendre les règles du jeu. Il n'y a donc strictement aucun détournement. L'apprentissage et le jeu sont lies de manière totalement inextricable.
Par contre on est absolument d'accord que le but premier de *tous* les jeux n'est absolument pas d'apprendre. C'est un truc qui vient en plus, presque involontairement. En jouant à tous ces jeux en anglais quand j'etais gamin, j'ai appris la langue. Ce n’était pas le but du dev, ni le mien, ni celui de mes parents. Mais apprentissage il y a eu.




> Un serious game est donc bien un peu une oxymore.


Là nous sommes d'accord.
Un oxymore volontaire et le terme même de serious game ne fait pas l'unanimité justement, mais c'est un problème de termes et non de sens. C'est un oxymore car tout le monde tant à considérer que le jeux est une futilité et au contraire l'apprentissage une obligation.
C'est justement le carcan (artificiel et stupide) que les serious games brisent.

----------


## Wobak

Ok, l'apprentissage des règles fait partie intégrante d'un jeu, mais en quelle quantité ?
Quand tu apprends à jouer à un jeu auquel tu joues 3 heures dont 1h de règles, ça fait une sacrée partie. Par contre si tu y joues 300h, on peut considérer que les 10 minutes d'apprentissage donnent un ratio divertissement / apprentissage assez important...

Donc oui, on est d'accord, on apprend forcément quelque chose, mais c'est quelque chose qui est inhérent au jeu : si j'apprends pas ça, je ne peux pas y jouer.

D'ailleurs il y a là une petite différence pour moi même si je vous concède ce point. Je n'apprends pas EN JOUANT (même si certains jeux te le permettent). J'apprends POUR JOUER.

Edit : et oui je n'ai aucune parole je continue à débattre avec vous parce qu'on est entre experts CPC et on aime ça  ::wub::

----------


## Grosnours

> Ouais en fait t'es en mode "j'ai raison ils sont tous nuls" et tout le monde sauf toi a tort.


Eh bien répond donc à mes questions alors si ta position est si simple.
Les MMO ne sont pas des jeux ?
Les sports pas des jeux ?




> Un "JEU" doit être fait pour s'amuser. S'amuser ça veut dire prendre du bon temps. Si dans un MMO il n'y a que du farming et que tu ne t'amuses pas, alors non, c'est pas un jeu.


Blanc. Noir.
Il y a des nuances de couleurs entre les deux tu sais.
Un MMO peut parfaitement avoir des *phases* amusantes entrecoupées avec des *phases* moins amusantes. On peut dire la même chose de 90% des jeux vidéos au moins d'ailleurs.
On peut, chose incroyable, à la fois *et* s'amuser *et* apprendre. Pas forcément au même moment.




> Si dans un jeu, je m'amuse et par la même occasion j'apprends, je veux bien admettre qu'on reste dans le cadre d'un jeu, même si on s'éloigne de la définition stricte qui en est donnée.
> Si par contre la première chose que je fais c'est "apprendre" et ensuite je m'amuse, alors c'est pas un jeu, c'est un logiciel éducatif.


Et là je répète une autre des nombreuses questions auxquelles tu n'as jamais répondu : est-ce que tu as déjà joué à un serious game dans ta vie ?
Plus précisément, as-tu joué à ceux que j'ai donné en exemple ?
Parce que ce que tu dis ne fais strictement aucun sens. Ce n'est pas d'abord on joue et ensuite on s'amuse. C'est en *même temps*.
Le jeu historique joué par les gamins dans le reportage de TF1 comporte des phases amusantes (placer des bâtiments) et instructives (textes sur l'histoire romaine).
Personne n'a jamais fait des jeux sérieux volontairement chiants tout le long, c'est complètement con.




> Les cahiers de vacances c'est des jeux ou c'est des devoirs ?


Des devoirs présentés de la manière la plus amusante possible.




> Sur ces belles paroles, je ne participerais pas au débat puisque tu as décrété que ma position est "indéfendable", donc t'as pas vraiment envie de débattre même si tu le fais


Si je n'avais pas envie de débattre je te ferais une seule réponse de trois lettres pour tout tes textes : non.

---------- Post added at 01h51 ---------- Previous post was at 01h45 ----------




> Ok, l'apprentissage des règles fait partie intégrante d'un jeu, mais en quelle quantité ?


Cela dépend totalement du jeu.




> Quand tu apprends à jouer à un jeu auquel tu joues 3 heures dont 1h de règles, ça fait une sacrée partie.


T'as déjà joué à un monstre du genre _World in Flames_ ?
Quand tu es un nouveau joueur, je te garantis que tu passes beaucoup plus de temps à apprendre les règles qu'à jouer, bien que les parties durent des WE entiers...  ::P: 




> Donc oui, on est d'accord, on apprend forcément quelque chose, mais c'est quelque chose qui est inhérent au jeu : si j'apprends pas ça, je ne peux pas y jouer.
> 
> D'ailleurs il y a là une petite différence pour moi même si je vous concède ce point. Je n'apprends pas EN JOUANT (même si certains jeux te le permettent). J'apprends POUR JOUER.


Eh non. Car attention, tu commences par apprendre les règles du jeu, on est d'accord.
MAIS les devs font souvent en sorte que cet apprentissage soit progressif, que tu découvres parfois certaines choses en jouant. C'est extrêmement frequent dans les JV de voir un post disant "han, cela fait 20h que je joues et tu m'apprends qu'en fait on pouvait faire ceci ou cela !  ::o: ".
Deuxième phase : tu connais le jeu, tu connais les règles. Que te manque-t-il ? Les stratégies pour gagner. Et cela aussi il faut l'apprendre, très souvent par un processus de _trial and error_.

Quand on joue à un jeu, on est tous des M. Jourdain, nous apprenons tous sans nous en rendre compte.

---------- Post added at 01h53 ---------- Previous post was at 01h51 ----------




> Edit : et oui je n'ai aucune parole je continue à débattre avec vous parce qu'on est entre experts CPC et on aime ça


Ah désolé, sur ce coup-là je suis malheureusement un expert au sens classique du terme et je te sors direct l'argument d’autorité avec mes moult publis et conférences.  ::P: 


EDIT : La question de la légitimité du concept de serious games est assez vite réglée, mais un des vrais problèmes que peuvent soulever les détracteurs des jeux sérieux est le suivant : est-ce que cela marche vraiment ? Quelle est la valeur ajoutée réelle par rapport aux outils existants ?
Et là on tombe dans les problèmes d'évaluation. Il est extrêmement compliqué de pouvoir quantifier exactement l'apport des jeux sérieux pour démontrer implacablement et scientifiquement qu'ils fonctionnent très bien. Et ce pour une foultitude de raisons. Tiens un exemple récent : une étude (http://myweb.fsu.edu/vshute/pdf/portal1.pdf) a montré que Portal 2 était plus efficace qu'un serious game dédié (Lumosity) pour booster des scores à tests d'aptitude cognitive...  ::P:

----------


## Naiaphykit

> (quand je fais des cours sur le design d'un serious game, un de mes premières slides est un gros FUN barré d'une croix rouge )


Ca me "dérange" un peu, ça. Parce que j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir la même définition du mot "fun" que celui utilisé dans cette discussion. 
Pourquoi un serious game ne serait pas fun ? Je donne la même définition à fun qu' "amusant", et c'est peut-être là que je me plante. Un serious game peut être amusant. On peut s'amuser autrement qu'en flinguant du zombie à la chaîne ou en tentant de dominer le monde dans un civilisation.  
( et en ça je te rejoins à 100% )

Pareil quand ça parle de respecter les codes du jeu vidéo : Mais vous savez ce que c'est, les codes du jeu vidéo ? Notamment, si l'un de ces codes est le "fun" tel que j'ai l'impression que vous le décrivez, alors vous vous plantez totalement.

----------


## Grosnours

Je crois qu'on est entièrement d'accord en fait.  :;): 
J'avais dans un de mes pavés précédent justement parlé du manque criant de définition des mots en amont, dont le fameux "fun", dont le sens exact est moins universel qu'on peut le supposer. C'est même un critère diablement subjectif, il suffit de regarder ce forum pour s'en convaincre. Le jeu passionnant et fun de l'un sera le pensum ennuyeux de l'autre. Quand je parle d'avoir le mot fun barré en rouge, c'est justement cette automaticité réflexe entre jeu vidéo et boum-boum ou fun au degré le plus primaire que je vise. Un mauvais serious game sera chiant, oui ça je veux bien le croire. Et il y en a des masses je suis le premier à le reconnaitre. Mais il y en a plein des passionnants, des amusants et même des.. funs.  ::P:

----------


## eKaps

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le projet parallèle d'@si, Hors-série, sera en accès libre demain de midi à minuit.

----------


## tompalmer

Ah cool, toujours voulu en savoir plus sur ce site sans avoir a dépenser une fortune

----------


## eKaps

60 centimes l'émission, la moitié si tu es abonné à @SI, j'appelle pas ça une fortune.

----------


## tompalmer

Je prends les accès intégral moi, mais oui les prix ont baissé depuis la campagne ulule où fallait dépenser plus de 30 € (50 ?) pour avoir 1 ans d'accès.

----------


## eKaps

Je parle bien des accès intégraux ramenés au prix d'une émission. Les prix ont toujours été les mêmes : 30 euros pour 1 an d'abonnement, 15 euros pour 1 an si tu es déjà abonné à @SI.

----------


## tompalmer

Dans l'hypothèse hautement improbable ou toute les émissions t'interessent et que tu les regarde toutes  ::P: 

Je dois mater qu'environ 3/5 des émissions sur @si déja.

----------


## eKaps

Tu as vu que ta Laure Daussy a quitté @si pour Vice d'ailleurs  ::trollface::  ?

----------


## tompalmer

J'avais même pas remarqué, vicieuse !

----------


## Machinagun

Le dossier sur les minorités du dernier numéro fera bientôt l'objet d'une émission.

----------


## tompalmer

Les minorités genre le débat sur le féminisme encore ? 
On prend les mêmes arguments et on transpose le débat sur tous les trucs sociétaux ...

----------


## ArkSquall

Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu arrives à analyser ce qui n'est pas encore fait ?

----------


## Bah

> Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu arrives à analyser ce qui n'est pas encore fait ?


tompalmer, what else ?

----------


## tompalmer

L'avenir me donnera peut être raison, a mon avis ça parlera de medieval poc et tout  :;):

----------


## Anonyme32145

Le jeu vidéo a-t-il peur du noir ?
La représentation des Noirs, et autres minorités

Si on est beaucoup d'abonnés à "voter" pour l'émission elle sera gratuite pendant 24h.

----------


## Gillux

Sympa l'émission, dommage qu'ils aient encore invité, après MarLard, un idéologue au service de la cause et qu'il n'y ait évidemment aucunes voix discordantes dans cette émission.

----------


## xrogaan

Ils ont peut-être invité d'autres personnes, mais ces personnes n'ont pas voulut passer sur le plateau...

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et en France ? La question intéresse-t-elle les universitaires, les journalistes ? Non. C'est simple : en France, deux universitaires seulement se sont penchés sur cette question et, par chance, les deux ont accepté de venir en discuter sur notre plateau ! Doctorante en études culturelles à l'université Paris I, Marion Coville se penche depuis des années sur les questions de genre, de classe, de race et de sexualité dans le jeu vidéo (l'une de ses conférences est visible ici). Comment explique-t-elle qu'elle soit presque la seule en France ? "Le jeu c'est un loisir on a tendance à le rapprocher de quelque chose d'enfantin", confie-t-elle au téléphone.
> 
> Mehdi Derfoufi, lui, avait d'abord refusé de répondre aux questions de Maria-Kalash pour le dossier CPC. Motif ? Il préfère le format d'un entretien long à celui d'une discussion au téléphone qui donne lieu à des citations dans un article. Derfoufi réclamait du temps, ça tombe bien : c'est généralement ce que l'on offre à nos invités sur le plateau d'@si. Pour compléter notre plateau, on pense à un développeur, qui accepterait de nous parler représentation des minorités de l'intérieur. Connaissant la frilosité du milieu, on est assez pessimiste mais on contacte tout de même Stéphane Beauverger, scénariste, qui a participé au développement du jeu d'aventure Remember me, sorti en 2013, dans lequel le joueur incarne... une femme métisse !

----------


## xrogaan

Oui, parce que c'est connus que seul les Français parlent français.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je comprends pas le reproche que tu fais, ni l'allusion à MarLard du monsieur plus haut.

----------


## Gillux

> ni l'allusion à MarLard du monsieur plus haut.


Disons que ce M. Mehdi Derfoufi qui dit que son personnage dans Mass Effect c'est une femme noire et qu'il en est fier, qu'il pense que du fait de sa couleur de peau elle devrait avoir un background de spécifique de "dominé" en lien avec ses "racines" et son expérience du "racisme quotidien", en effet pour moi c'est un sacré idéologue qui plane complètement...

MarLard c'est un peu pareil avec le féminisme, si tu n'es pas d'accord avec son point de vue tu es un fasciste/machos/homme.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Disons que ce M. Mehdi Derfoufi qui dit que son personnage dans Mass Effect c'est une femme noire et qu'il en est fier, qu'il pense que du fait de sa couleur de peau elle devrait avoir un background de spécifique de "dominé" en lien avec ses "racines" et son expérience du "racisme quotidien", en effet pour moi c'est un sacré idéologue qui plane complètement...
> 
> MarLard c'est un peu pareil avec le féminisme, si tu n'es pas d'accord avec son point de vue tu es un fasciste/machos/homme.


Il dit surtout que si la couleur de peau ne change rien c'est une façon dire qu'être noir ne change rien, donc nier le racisme de nos sociétés. Personnellement je trouve que ça ne s'applique pas forcément à tous les cas de figure, mais il n'a pas complètement tord pour autant.

Maintenant c'est aussi dit dans l'émission que la réponse n'est pas des plus évidente, si ça change quelque chose on risque de tomber dans la caricature (surtout vu comment fonctionne l'industrie). La bonne réponse n'est pas tranchée, mais il y'a je crois un accord général sur le plateau sur le fait que cela devrait tout de même faire partie intégrante du personnage, comme en vrai quoi, être une femme un noir ou que sais je ça te définie (en partie). C'est pas juste une texture.

Et faut arrêter la parano sérieux, jamais il est dit que c'est du fascisme Macho terroriste. C'est une critique de comportement systémique... Tu peux dormir tranquille, t'es pas pointé du doigt comme un vilain, c'est un système qui est critiqué...

----------


## airman4

C'est seulement aujourd'hui que les mecs se rendent compte qu'il y a un probleme de representation avec les noirs dans le jeu video / art / BD etc ?

OMG

les gens ont du mal OMG
Le pire c'est de regarder le type de créateurs de jeu video et de s'en rendre compte qu'ils sont quasiment 

tous blancs , n'engagent que des blancs , restent entre blancs , déjeunent entre blancs , se marrie entre blanc , s'amusent entre blancs , se récompensent entre blancs ,se commentent entre blancs , ne représentent que des blancs dans leur jeux (okay , des fois ils mettent des black pour faire illusion mais LOLILOL ) pour apres découvrir que une bonne majorité de joueurs sont africains/noirs

Cette tristesse de dingue.

----------


## Pinkipou

Cette analyse de ouf... OMG.

----------


## natijah

Les noirs dont je me souviens vite fait comme ça:
Lee Everett héro du jeu Walking Dead 1 (Telltale). Il devait se rendre en prison mais y a finalement échapper en cours de route.Barret Wallace dans Final Fantasy 7. Le gros noir costaud et un peu bourrin qui a souffert de la guerre.CJ, dans Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas. Un dealer.

J'en connais surement d'autres, mais ce sont les seuls dont je me souviens sans fouiller. Ça manque de variété, prison, dealer, guerrier.

----------


## Flad

> Les noirs dont je me souviens vite fait comme ça:
> Lee Everett héro du jeu Walking Dead 1 (Telltale). Il devait se rendre en prison mais y a finalement échapper en cours de route.Barret Wallace dans Final Fantasy 7. Le gros noir costaud et un peu bourrin qui a souffert de la guerre.CJ, dans Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas. Un dealer.
> 
> J'en connais surement d'autres, mais ce sont les seuls dont je me souviens sans fouiller. Ça manque de variété, prison, dealer, guerrier.


Y a qd même un paquet de black dans les jeux de basket  ::ninja::

----------


## airman4

> Les noirs dont je me souviens vite fait comme ça:
> Lee Everett héro du jeu Walking Dead 1 (Telltale). Il devait se rendre en prison mais y a finalement échapper en cours de route.Barret Wallace dans Final Fantasy 7. Le gros noir costaud et un peu bourrin qui a souffert de la guerre.CJ, dans Grand Theft Auto : San Andreas. Un dealer.
> 
> J'en connais surement d'autres, mais ce sont les seuls dont je me souviens sans fouiller. Ça manque de variété, prison, dealer, guerrier.



C'est ca

le problème est que si tu proposes autre chose que drug dealer ou un noir qui creve (au debut , a la fin c'est la meme) , ca la fout mal.
donc on retourne au dealer/prison/rap 

Mais je développe un jeu avec un guerrier , malgré ca je ferai tout mon possible pour apporter autre chose que du rap et de la prison , pasque ces stereotype ne veulent absolument rien dire.

----------


## Nacodaco

spoil de deux jeux.


Spoiler Alert! 


Merci, tu vas ouvrir les yeux de tout le monde. Alors que bon Telltale, leur noir, il meurt à la fin, alors au fond ils sont racistes. Comme Rockstar avec leur racisme anti-blanc dans Red Dead Redemption.



edit :je ne comprends pas, des mecs se battent pour foutre un black et une gamine dans un jeu, bah non, ce n'est même pas un truc à considérer, "l'industrie" est raciste. Là ou j'en viens, c'est que c'est toujours sympa les groupes ("l'industrie", omg), on peut leur accoler n'importe quoi, y aura toujours des mecs qui correspondront, et tant pis si on a aucun stat pour étayer nos propos, il n'y en a plus besoin à ce niveau.

----------


## Bah

> C'est seulement aujourd'hui que les mecs se rendent compte qu'il y a un probleme de representation avec les noirs dans le jeu video / art / BD etc ?
> 
> OMG
> 
> les gens ont du mal OMG


Il a raison. On ne peut discuter d'un problème qu'à ses tout débuts, après y'a prescription. Je me rappelle plus le délai légal exact, mais je crois qu'à partir de 5 ans après l'apparition d'un problème on n'a plus le droit d'en parler. Bon peut-être que le délai dépend des pays aussi, je suis malheureusement pas assez calé en droit comparé pour savoir.

----------


## Anonyme871

Elle sert à quoi ta balise si on ne sait pas quels jeux tu spoiles ?
Pour info c'est red dead et un jeu Telltale,  wd je suppose ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Il dit surtout que si la couleur de peau ne change rien c'est une façon dire qu'être noir ne change rien, donc nier le racisme de nos sociétés. Personnellement je trouve que ça ne s'applique pas forcément à tous les cas de figure, mais il n'a pas complètement tord pour autant.


Donc si on montre pas de racisme à l'écran, c'est raciste?
Faut absolument reléguer le noir à une position de victime?
Pas sûr qu'augmenter le contraste du manichéisme politiquement correcte type _méchant blanc esclavagiste vs pauvre noir gentil_ soit vraiment une avancée.
Tout comme la "discrimination positive" n'est jamais positive, parce que c'est justement de la discrimination.

Les choses changeront jamais avec ce genre de mentalité de l'enfermement dans un affrontement perpétuel qui ne mène qu'à une polarisation simpliste et extrémiste, et au final au racisme.
Ca changera seulement quand on s'apercevra que la couleur de peau en fait, osef autant que la couleur des yeux ou des cheveux.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Donc si on montre pas de racisme à l'écran, c'est raciste?
> Faut absolument reléguer le noir à une position de victime?
> Pas sûr qu'augmenter le contraste du manichéisme politiquement correcte type _méchant blanc esclavagiste vs pauvre noir gentil_ soit vraiment une avancée.
> Tout comme la "discrimination positive" n'est jamais positive, parce que c'est justement de la discrimination.
> 
> Les choses changeront jamais avec ce genre de mentalité de l'enfermement dans un affrontement perpétuel qui ne mène qu'à une polarisation simpliste et extrémiste, et au final au racisme.
> Ca changera seulement quand on s'apercevra que la couleur de peau en fait, osef autant que la couleur des yeux ou des cheveux.


T'as regardé l'émission ? 

Il ne dit pas qu'il faut que le noir soit une victime. Il dit que réduire la couleur de peau à une simple simple texture sans incidence c'est d'une certaine façon faire l'autruche. 

Il cause de Mass effect à ce moment là, autant dans un jeu comme Diablo, j'aurais trouvé ça un peu idiot (vis à vis du gameplay, la couleur de peau n'a effectivement aucune incidence), autant dans un RPG je trouve que ça fait sens. Et il ne s'agit pas de lever les mains au ciel et de crier alléluia. 

Maintenant j'ai pas souvenir dans l'émission que quiconque ne prône une réponse magique qui marcherait à tous les coups. Donc tes mentalités de l'enfermement je vois pas où elles sont...

Pis bon, je veux bien que la couleur de peau on s'en fiche comme de la couleur des yeux. Sauf que c'est pas le cas. Du coup qu'est ce qu'on fait ?

----------


## Mastaba

Il veut que la couleur de peau change quelque chose.
Ca veut donc dire que la couleur de peau ne doit pas être représentée de façon neutre.
J'imagine qu'il veut pas dire par là ne mettre que des gangsters-violeurs noirs, des arabes voleurs où je ne sait quel stéréotype raciste (parce qu'on pourrait aussi dire que le jeu en devienne du coups conforme à la réalité, pas vrai? Parce que les clichés utilisés pour dépeindre une société raciste afin de la dénoncer ne sont pas forçément plus réalistes que les clichés racistes qu'on dénonce)
Du coups ton jeu devient un plaidoyer moralisateur sur le _racisme-c'-est-pas-bien_ que je vois venir à 10km avec ses gros sabots.

Un peu comme si mettre un noir quelque part sans que ca n'ai d'influence sur le reste était raciste parce que "pas conforme à la réalité, qui est raciste elle".

Au contraire neutraliser les idées reçues et les clichés basés sur la couleur de peau au point que ca en devienne anodin est à mon sens un bien plus grand pas vers la tolérance que l'éternel leçon de morale politiquement correcte qui est au mieux lourdingue et au pire contre-productive.

Regarde l'antisémitisme, en France t'es pas d'accord à 100% avec la politique d'Israël au moyen orient, qui consiste essentiellement à verser régulièrement 15tonnes de napalm sur le feu, hop t'es antisémite, _worst than Hitler_, un ennemi de l'Humanité en puissance, limite t'es pas lynché directement.
Ben je crois que si ils étaient traités à égalité avec tout le monde, si on avait le droit de se foutre de leur gueule et de les critiquer comme ils le méritent sans que ca tombe sous le coups d'une espèce de blasphème qui ne dit pas son nom, il y aurait justement moins d'antisémitisme, parce que ce ne serait plus une catégorie surprotégée mise à part.
Et on sait tous que le chouchou s'en prends toujours plus dans la gueule que le gars lambda.

----------


## Super_maçon

La soit disant neutralité du "ça change rien" est parfois bien bidon et très maladroite. L'exemple de Skyrim est assez parlant (j'ai pas fait le jeu, mais de ce qui est décrit) t'as des hommes chats montré du doigts, des Elfs hautains etc... Et des noirs, neutres...  

Je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire hein, mais c'est pas ce qu'il raconte... Il considère qu'on (l'industrie en général) approche le problème par un angle biaisé.

Enfin bref, j'ai pas envie de défendre le gugus des heures. 
Pis j'ai pas le temps, l'est déjà 14h30 je suis à la bourre.

----------


## vectra

Daniel Schneiderman qui se fait swatter par Gregory Chelli 
Qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour demander l'extradition de ce sac à m....


Et j'apprends qu'il avait déjà hacké le site d'ASI juste pour faire plaisir aux caméras de France 2
http://tvmag.lefigaro.fr/le-scan-tel...sur-images.php

----------


## tompalmer

> Daniel Schneiderman qui se fait swatter par Gregory Chelli http://i.imgur.com/hw4EV34.png
> Qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour demander l'extradition de ce sac à m....
> 
> 
> Et j'apprends qu'il avait déjà hacké le site d'ASI juste pour faire plaisir aux caméras de France 2
> http://tvmag.lefigaro.fr/le-scan-tel...sur-images.php
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hw4EV34.png


Il n'était pas chez lui  ::lol::  

J'avoue qu'imaginer le type en charentaises en train de lire "libération" pendant que 30 flics arrivent me fait un peu sourire, au delà de la médiocrité  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Il est possible de parrainer une personne pendant 1 mois pour chaque abonné actuel.
Si jamais quelqu'un est intéressé : MP !

----------


## tompalmer

Emission en approche, fort intéressante

Même la chronique de Porte fait réflechir  ::o:

----------


## eKaps

J'ai pas vu l'annonce de l'émission du 30 septembre passer : 

"JEUX VIDEO : "LES YOUTUBEURS SONT VENDUS AUX ANNONCEURS COMME DU BÉTAIL !"




> Pour parler des jeux vidéo, est-il possible de s'affranchir du poids des éditeurs ? Poids qu'ils exercent de nombreuses manières : par la publicité bien entendu, mais aussi en invitant les journalistes au bout du monde, ou en leur envoyant (ou pas) les jeux avant leur sortie officielle. Deux sites tentent de trouver un autre modèle de presse vidéoludique. Extralife.fr, représenté sur notre plateau par trois anciens de jeuxvideo.com, en duplex d'Aurillac : Sylvain Chanepane, Alexis Gauthier et Nicolas Charciarek. Mais aussi Gamekult, qui a lancé en juillet sa formule Premium, une première en France dans la presse de jeu vidéo en ligne. Son rédacteur en chef, Thomas Cusseau, vient nous expliquer pourquoi. A leurs côtés, Ivan Gaudé, directeur de la rédaction de Canard PC.
> 
> Le résumé de l'émission :
> 
> Ils ont préféré rester à Aurillac et n'ont pas voulu déménager à Paris, suite au rachat de jeuxvideo.com par Webedia, ce groupe média dont le rédacteur en chef est Google. Et aujourd'hui, ils lancent leur propre site Extralife.fr, sans publicité et en faisant appel aux dons (après une dizaine de jours d'exploitation, le site a récolté 1400 euros). Un anti jeuxvideo.com, dont le propriétaire vient de racheter la régie de Cyprien et Norman ? En plateau, on se promène sur ce nouveau site, en s'arrêtant sur les innovations (les vidéos tournées en extérieur ou l'émission "Be Quiet", ultra zen, ultra contemplative, à des années lumière des vidéos de Cyprien) et les contenus plus traditionnels (les tests de jeux vidéo ou les podcasts sur l'actualité récente).
> Il y a aussi de la critique sur Extralife. Elle prend la forme d'une tribune, intitulée "Quand la publicité vérole l'information". Celle-ci s'en prend à la pub, et notamment aux vidéos du Youtubeur Cyprien, qui vante régulièrement les mérites de différents jeux ou consoles sur sa chaîne sponsorisée "Cyprien Gaming". En quoi ces vidéos posent-elles problème ? "L'internaute jeune, un peu innocent, naïf, qui a mis ses défenses Ad-Block [bloqueur de pub], a du coup baissé les siennes en se disant qu'il est à l'abri de la publicité. Du coup, pour les marques, le seul moyen d'atteindre ce jeune public, bariccadé derrière son bloqueur de pub, c'est d'infuser son message dans un contenu", estime Cusseau. "Sur la télévision classique, on a mis en place des réglementations extrêmement strictes, qui encadrent la façon dont les produits, les clips peuvent être montrés, la fréquence, la durée. Cette législation, sur Internet, n'existe pas. Et il y a des raisons : la pub déguisée, ça marche", enchaîne Gaudé.
> Gamekult, justement, a lancé en juillet dernier une formule "Premium", pour trouver un financement alternatif et ne pas être entraîné, à son tour, dans la spirale de la publicité plus ou moins déguisée. Au menu, une dizaine d'articles payants, longs, si longs que le temps de lecture est indiqué en haut de l'article (et qu'il faut généralement le diviser par deux pour se rapprocher de la vérité). Au final, est ce que ça marche ? Les gens sont-ils prêts à payer pour s'informer en ligne sur le jeu vidéo ? "Ça marche. Il y a une vraie réaction d'audience", assure le rédacteur en chef de Gamekult, sans donner de chiffres exacts.

----------


## tompalmer

C'était du remâché, et on a pas eu l'expression de tous les points de vue.

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a des parrainages Hors série qui circulent? J'aimerais bien voir Lordon

----------


## Pinkipou

@SI a la corde au coup.

----------


## eKaps

Un peu curieux de constater l'illégalité de leur démarche à l'époque et de s'appuyer sur le mutisme du fisc pour lancer leur projet. Bref, je leur souhaite quand même de trouver une issue heureuse et de ne pas voir mourir @si.

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a mediapart aussi qui a plusieurs millions au cul.

----------


## eKaps

Ouep, 4.1 millions d'euros. Ils avaient manifestement la même stratégie qu'@si.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Ouep, 4.1 millions d'euros. Ils avaient manifestement la même stratégie qu'@si.


La stratégie qu'ils avaient était de ne pas crever en s'appliquant le même taux de TVA que la presse écrite. L'histoire leur a donné raison car maintenant ce taux est appliqué pour les sites comme eux. Hors il n'y a pas de rétroactivité et ça c'est vraiment dégueulasse.

----------


## eKaps

> La stratégie qu'ils avaient était de ne pas crever en s'appliquant le même taux de TVA que la presse écrite. L'histoire leur a donné raison car maintenant ce taux est appliqué pour les sites comme eux. Hors il n'y a pas de rétroactivité et ça c'est vraiment dégueulasse.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord sur le fond, la distinction n'a aucune raison d'être. Cela n'empêche qu'ils se savaient dans l'illégalité en lançant leurs projets. @SI commence en tous les cas bien sa campagne avec déjà 50 % de leur campagne Ulule financée (101'067 euros par 2'152 contributeurs). On ne connait pas le montant exacts des dons via la plateforme J'aime l'info par contre (environ 25'000 euros ce matin). Pour Mediapart, ils annoncent avoir récoltés 182'000 euros de 3'745 contributeurs aujourd'hui midi.

Edit : Ils se sont exprimés sur le point que je soulevais suite à des critiques de la presse traditionnelle : 




> Alors, chères voix discordantes, écoutez bien ceci. Replacez-vous sept ans en arrière, en 2008. En 2008, quand nous décidons de nous appliquer le taux de 2,1%, nous ne nous situons pas dans l'illégalité. A l'époque, deux textes sont en confrontation. La loi française, qui accorde à la presse écrite le taux super-réduit de 2,1%. Et une réglementation européenne, qui estime que les "services en ligne" relèvent du taux maximal. L'anomalie que nous représentons alors, pure players d'information, n'existait pas lors de l'adoption de cette réglementation. Services en ligne ? avez-vous dit. Nous en connaissons tous, des services en ligne. Par exemple, Amazon est un service en ligne -par ailleurs champion de l'évasion fiscale, mais c'est un autre sujet. Donc, après (brève) réflexion, considérant que notre travail, notre rôle, nous rapprochent davantage du Monde que d'Amazon, nous nous appliquons le même taux que celui de nos confrères, en espérant bien, le cas échéant, créer la jurisprudence. Aussi simple que ça.
> 
> C'est ce que nous tentons, en vain, d'expliquer au fisc depuis de longues années. C'est ce que nous allons tenter, maintenant, d'expliquer aux juges et aux Sages de tous poils. Un peu pour la gloire, puisque le législateur nous a finalement donné raison en 2014 (et que l'UE elle-même envisage de modifier sa réglementation). Un peu aussi pour prévenir toute tentation de retour en arrière : le pire n'est jamais certain, mais le contraire non plus. Et si nous ne sommes pas paranos, nous ne sommes pas naïfs pour autant. Nous savons bien que la tentation peut toujours exister, ici ou là, de museler par l'argent une presse indépendante incontrôlable. Un peu enfin pour le plaisir innovant, si nous triomphons finalement, de rembourser nos nouveaux abonnés de soutien du crowdfunding, puisque, je le rappelle, si on gagne, on vous rembourse.


C'est quand même plus convaincant que leur explication initiale :




> La presse écrite bénéficiait d’une TVA réduite à 2,1%. Oui, cette presse aux mains de milliardaires, financée par la publicité, qui engrange les aides d’Etat ou, aujourd'hui, du fonds Google. Mais la loi disait également : 20% pour les sites Internet.  
> 
> 
> [...]Il nous semblait donc injuste d’être davantage imposés que les journaux traditionnels. D’autant que nous avons rapidement fait ce constat : avec un taux de TVA à 20%, notre site n’était pas viable. Ou alors avec un abonnement très cher. Or nous voulions toucher le plus large public possible, sans nous couper des internautes étudiants, ou précaires.

----------


## Cheshire

> La stratégie qu'ils avaient était de ne pas crever en s'appliquant le même taux de TVA que la presse écrite. L'histoire leur a donné raison car maintenant ce taux est appliqué pour les sites comme eux. Hors il n'y a pas de rétroactivité et ça c'est vraiment dégueulasse.


Mouais, enfin, vive l'objectivité, si le Fouquet's avait décidé de s'autoappliquer un taux de TVA réduit pour dire quand la TVA sur la restauration a été effectivement baissée "voyez, j'avais raison, la TVA était trop élevée, on efface mes arriérés hein", je doute que ça susciterait une tel élan de compréhension...
Faire du lobbying pour aligner les taux de TVA est une chose, s'imposer soi-même le taux qu'on estime légitime, c'est quand même carrément autre chose... Il peut y avoir un tas de raisons à imposer un taux de TVA différent (charges plus importantes pour la presse écrite, volonté de préserver/subventionner indirectement les imprimeries et les kiosques...), et ce n'est certainement pas parce que la TVA a finalement été abaissée que ça justifie rétroactivement d'effacer des impayés fiscaux. D'ailleurs, tous les autres médias en ligne qui ont correctement acquitté leurs taxes au lieu de s'approprier une partie de la TVA due, ils auraient le droit de réclamer une ristourne sur toutes ces années aussi, ou il faut comprendre qu'en matière fiscale, passer en force est rentable ?




> Edit : Ils se sont exprimés sur le point que je soulevais suite à des critiques de la presse traditionnelle : 
> C'est quand même plus convaincant que leur explication initiale :


Je ne comprends pas leur argument sur la "confrontation" entre une loi française qui accorde 2,1% à la presse écrite et une loi européenne le taux maximal aux services en ligne... Dans les deux cas, la presse en ligne n'est pas imposée à 2,1%, c'est leur propre interprétation de dire "on n'est pas un service en ligne, on est de la presse écrite"... Quant à l'argument "on fait un boulot plus proche du Monde que d'Amazon", c'est ridicule, ils ne sont pas les seuls acteurs de la presse en ligne, pourquoi se comparer à un Amazon plutôt qu'à un Rue89 par exemple ? Un restaurant gastronomique qui dit que son activité devrait relever de la TVA sur l'art plutôt que de cette vulgaire restauration où on trouve les McDonald's, ça passe ?

Enfin, bonne chance à eux et à Mediapart, je suis content qu'ils existent et espère qu'ils continueront à vivre, mais je les ai trouvé super décevants sur ce coup.

----------


## Groufac

> Je ne comprends pas leur argument sur la "confrontation" entre une loi française qui accorde 2,1% à la presse écrite et une loi européenne le taux maximal aux services en ligne...


Les 2.1% ne sont pas specifiques à la presse écrite mais à la presse tout court.

----------


## eKaps

Pas à l'époque non.

----------


## Cheshire

> Les 2.1% ne sont pas specifiques à la presse écrite mais à la presse tout court.


C'est pas ce que dit la citation d'ASI plus haut ("La loi française, qui accorde à la presse écrite le taux super-réduit de 2,1%") et surtout, ce n'était visiblement pas l'avis de l'administration fiscale, jusqu'à ce qu'une loi en 2014 vienne précisément et explicitement dire que le taux de la presse en ligne devait désormais être aligné avec celui de la presse écrite...
J'ai bien vu qu'ils avaient déployé des trésors d'argumentation juridique à grand coup (coûts ?) d'avocats pour défendre le fait qu'ils étaient légitimes à ne pas reverser la différence entre 20% et 2,1% de TVA, personnellement, ça me semble du même état d'esprit (à l'exception des montants en jeu - et du fait que ça n'a pas tenu en justice...) qu'un Amazon qu'ils dénoncent et qui joue sur de fines failles juridiques pour payer moins d'impôts...

----------


## Bah

> personnellement, ça me semble du même état d'esprit (à l'exception des montants en jeu - et du fait que ça n'a pas tenu en justice...) qu'un Amazon qu'ils dénoncent et qui joue sur de fines failles juridiques pour payer moins d'impôts...


C'est vrai que vu comme ça, ça parait passablement cocasse.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

L'ex-patron des controleurs du fisc valide la position de Mediapart et ASI.

----------


## Anon26492

Il valide ce qu'il veut, ils ont tort juridiquement, et il n'y a *que* ça qui compte.

Les sites voyous doivent payer.

----------


## eKaps

Pour apporter un peu d'eau au moulin, publié sur le blog de Mediapart : 




> Pourquoi Mediapart n'a pas fraudé le fisc et ne s'est pas mis hors la loi
> Les «fraudeurs» auraient été rattrapés par la patrouille... Ils ont tenté, ils ont perdu... Ils se sont mis délibérément hors la loi... Ils se sont auto-appliqués le taux de TVA qu'ils voulaient. Ce sont les principaux arguments de nos contempteurs. Or, ils sont tous faux.
> 
> Quelques mois après son lancement, en mars 2008, Mediapart s'est fait reconnaître par la CPPAP (Commission paritaire des publications et agences de presse) comme un quotidien d'information générale. C'est à ce titre que nous avons appliqué la règlementation française accordant à la presse d'information générale le taux réduit de TVA de 2,1%. Il y a eu alors un désaccord d'interprétation avec l'administration fiscale, celle-ci s'arc-boutant sur la directive européenne TVA de 1991 (la préhistoire) mettant dans un même panier dit «services en ligne» tous les sites pour les taxer à 19,6%, puis 20%.
> 
> L'administration fiscale, le ministère de la culture et la direction du développement des médias ont bien sûr été informés de ce choix. Dès 2008, lors de la clôture des états généraux de la presse, Nicolas Sarkozy s'était prononcé pour l'harmonisation des taux de TVA, reconnaissant comme tous les politiques le principe de neutralité des supports (peu importe l'imprimé ou le numérique, ce taux bénéficie à la production d'information).
> 
> En janvier 2011 est publié un décret dit de 'l'offre composite' présenté par la direction des médias et confirmé par l'administration de Bercy comme permettant à la presse en ligne de bénéficier du taux de TVA de la presse. Il faut insister sur ce point: ce décret était de fait un feu vert à l'application du taux réduit de 2,1% et a été présenté comme tel. L'administration fiscale a alors mis en place un moratoire en attendant un changement législatif annoncé dès 2008. Ce moratoire fiscal a été tenu de 2011 à décembre 2013 quand, quelques mois après l'affaire Cahuzac, de hauts responsables de Bercy ont lancé les vérifications contre plusieurs titres, dont Mediapart.
> 
> ...


@SI est à 82 % de sa campagne de récolte, soit 164 557 euros pour 3555 contributeurs, quant à Medipart, les dons s'élevaient hier à plus de 330'000 euros d'environ 6'500 donateurs.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Il valide ce qu'il veut, ils ont tort juridiquement, et il n'y a *que* ça qui compte.
> 
> Les sites voyous doivent payer.


Ça fait du bien de débrancher le cerveau des fois !  :^_^:

----------


## Cheshire

> Pour apporter un peu d'eau au moulin, publié sur le blog de Mediapart :


Ils ne répondent pas du tout aux reproches formulés dans la première phrase en fait... Si je résume, "l'administration fiscale n'était pas d'accord avec nous depuis le début, elle s'appuyait sur un décret de 1991 encore en vigueur alors que nous on s'appuyait sur une promesse de Sarkozy de 2008 qui a conduit à un décret en 2011 (s'appliquant aux publications composites, pas aux pure players) qui annonçait un changement effectif ayant eu lieu en 2014"...
On peut vraiment légalement s'auto-appliquer des mesures sur la base de promesses électorales 5 ans avant qu'elles ne soient votées (par une autre majorité) et contre l'avis du fisc ? Encore une fois, le fait qu'au bout du compte leurs arguments aient porté et que la loi ait changé ne veut pas dire qu'ils ont respecté la loi avant.





> @SI est à 82 % de sa campagne de récolte, soit 164 557 euros pour 3555 contributeurs, quant à Medipart, les dons s'élevaient hier à plus de 330'000 euros d'environ 6'500 donateurs.


Tant mieux s'ils arrivent à surmonter leurs soucis financiers, quelle qu'en soit l'origine. C'est simplement dommage qu'ils aient ainsi abîmé leur crédibilité pour la prochaine fois qu'ils aborderont des sujets de nature fiscale ou s'en prendront aux tactiques d'évasion d'un Amazon alors que cette histoire de TVA n'était sûrement pas une nécessité financière pour leur survie.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Machinagun

La prochaine émission avec CPC a été enregistrée.
Le thème : "L'esport est-il un jeu d'argent" qui fait suite à une polémique sur le projet de loi numérique : https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...ort-lassemblee

----------


## Groufac

L'émission est sortie

http://www.arretsurimages.net/emissi...thletes-id8463

----------


## tompalmer

J'aurais tellement aimé que Maximelene y soit  ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

Je viens de finir de visionner l'émission consacré à Linky avec Doc TB himself et qui s'appuyait d'ailleurs sur son excellent dossier du dernier CPC Hardware.
Je n'y ai rien apprit de plus par rapport au papier mais elle était bien structurée, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas.
De toute façon je voulais surtout voir la prestation du Doc en live et profiter des jolis traits de la journaliste à ses côtés.*
Ce qui m'a le plus interpellé au final c'est autant tous les points technico-politico-financiers étaient discutés rationnellement, autant l'aspect sanitaire semble enclencher une réaction de peur irrationnelle par ses opposants où toute information est vue à travers le spectre de croyances et non de savoirs actuels (cf. aussi le dossier CPCH sur les ondes).
C'est à ce moment que j'aurai bien aimé voir le Doc réitérer in extenso ses explications techniques sur les ordres de grandeurs des ondes générés par les différents appareils de notre quotidien, histoire de bien faire saisir le biais de perception qui existe à ce sujet. Y'avait bien les exemples de la tour de radiodiffusion et de l'ADSL mais quelques exemples chiffrés aurait enfoncé profondément le clou.

* Vu comme elle regardait le Doc lors de ses interventions, j'espère qu'il a pu conclure avec elle autour d'une bonne bière après l'émission (la conversation, bien entendu).

----------


## Mark Havel

Tiens, on ne peut plus s'abonner à CPC avec Arrêt sur Images maintenant ?!

----------


## Kicker X

> Tiens, on ne peut plus s'abonner à CPC avec Arrêt sur Images maintenant ?!


Non et ça fait un moment (fin de mes 2 abos) que j'attends d'avoir des infos. En attendant j'achète les CPC sporadiquement.

----------


## Hipparchia

J'ai testé la nouvelle interface "La presse libre", en bêta pour le moment mais c'est super pratique et j'espère que CPC les rejoindra.
Du coup je suis abonné Hors série, Arrêt sur images et NextInpact, et j'ai pu me réabonner en un clic.  ::wub:: 
https://beta.lapresselibre.fr/

----------


## Kicker X

> Non et ça fait un moment (fin de mes 2 abos) que j'attends d'avoir des infos. En attendant j'achète les CPC sporadiquement.


Hellooo,

Est-ce qu'on a des news sur l'abo conjugué Arrêt sur Images et CPC?

----------


## Kicker X

Bon, je me réponds à moi même: up!

Quelles sont les informations quand à un abonnement couplé avec Arrêt sur Images?
Est-ce en attente de leur régulation fiscale?
42?
Est-ce en cours? Annulé?

----------


## Kicker X

> Non et ça fait un moment (fin de mes 2 abos) que j'attends d'avoir des infos. En attendant j'achète les CPC sporadiquement.





> Hellooo,
> 
> Est-ce qu'on a des news sur l'abo conjugué Arrêt sur Images et CPC?





> Bon, je me réponds à moi même: up!
> 
> Quelles sont les informations quand à un abonnement couplé avec Arrêt sur Images?
> Est-ce en attente de leur régulation fiscale?
> 42?
> Est-ce en cours? Annulé?


Entre mes tentatives sur la page officielle facebook et ici (il y en a une déjà antérieure je crois, non citée, mais comme je m'en rappelle plus bien, y a prescription) l’absence de réponse répétée commence a faire office d'impolitesse.
Ne serait-ce qu'un MP discret, ou une réponse laconique pour faire comprendre que le sujet est sensible eut été suffisant. Histoire que j'arrête d'attendre pour mes 2 abonnements.

----------


## eKaps

Salut Kicker X, ça ne semble plus être d'actualité. En revanche, @SI a lancé son projet La Presse Libre qui permet de combiner des abonnements numériques à plusieurs partenaires du projet, pour des prix en principe plus intéressants que des abonnements pris individuellement. Vu les acteurs participants déjà au projet et l'historique du partenariat @si/CPC, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que CPC saute dans le bateau une fois leur nouvelle formule numérique en place. 

Si ça n'est que la version papier qui t'intéresse, ça te fait effectivement une belle jambe, à moins qu'un abonnement numérique et papier soit envisagé via cette plateforme.

----------


## Kicker X

OK, je vais regarder ça, merci de ton feedback!

----------


## Sylla

Ah ben tiens, je cherchais justement ce topic!

je suis pas fort en cherchage, désolé....

Ma question ne portait pas sur les abos commun mais sur l'émission c'est pas qu'un jeu. En suspens? Fini? Toujours en cours et prévue bientôt?

_Edit: finalement j'ai eu ma réponse. Pas supprimé a priori, simplement en stand-by parce que c'est compliqué de trouver des sujets communs qui intéressent les deux rédacs'._

----------


## tompalmer

Bon ce serait bien de s'y remettre quand même  ::):  Peu importe si c'est pas @si mais vous voir en vidéo ça change quand même, ça apporte par rapport au papier, le format discussion. 

Ce qui serait bien serait un genre d'émission mensuelle, même sans @si (je peux installer un plateau qui a plus de cachet que le leur en quelques heures). Vous avez jamais pensé à ça après le  nouveau site quand on voit que Gamekult / les JvC et autres sites ont déja pas mal investi ce format avec des émissions ?

Sinon le format podcast est aussi très en vogue en ce moment, c'est posé, vif.

----------


## Bah

> (je peux installer un plateau qui a plus de cachet que le leur en quelques heures).


Quelques heures, c'est à peu près le temps qu'il faut rien que pour installer les racks lumière et les régler pour éviter les ombres sur un multi-cam à 4 personnes...

----------


## Sylla

C'est vrai que j'aimerais beaucoup une émission, qu'elle qu'en soit la fréquence, mensuelle ou autre, mais comme il y a déjà le magasine à côté c'est peut-être pas évident de trouver un format qui évite de répéter ce qui est déjà développé dans le mag'. Quant aux podcasts, c'est un peu la même: c'est très en vogue, mais là encore il faut trouver quelque chose à dire avec un angle spécifique pour éviter d'avoir simplement un podcast de plus "comme tous les autres mais avec les mecs de CPC".

Cela dit, j'aimerais beaucoup ça. Même s'il font pas leur émission/podcast, voir la rédac (pas tous à la fois hein) participer aux podcasts/émissions existants dans le cas où ils ne trouverait pas d'angle assez intéressants pour justifier de monter les leurs, je trouverais ça génial déjà.

----------


## tompalmer

> Quelques heures, c'est à peu près le temps qu'il faut rien que pour installer les racks lumière et les régler pour éviter les ombres sur un multi-cam à 4 personnes...


Oui bon ça va je m'enflamme, mais bon on peut pas dire que @si ce soit beau. L'éclairage est pisseux.

----------


## Bah

J'ai vu qu'une émission y'a longtemps donc je me rappelle plus trop, mais l'éclairage en multi cam de plateau type talk show, c'est la vraie plaie.

----------


## tompalmer

Oui non c'est sûr, tu peux faire un cadre super chaleureux qui fait plus youtubeur, un canap et un petit décor, ça mange pas de pain (je pensais pas non plus à faire un plateau de TV)
M'enfin faudrait déja qu'ils aient le temps et l'envie  ::):

----------


## Pinkipou

En attendant qu'ils vous répondent "niet" vous pouvez toujours mater ça :

----------


## Badger

question con, y'a pas moyen de "nettoyer" le son ? C'est horrible cet écho :s

----------


## Zodex

> En attendant qu'ils vous répondent "niet" vous pouvez toujours mater ça :


Ivan qui intimide tout le monde en montrant sa Force et sa Puissance dès le 28ème seconde.  ::love:: 

C'est qui le rédac' chef abrupt de Joystick dont il est fait mention à la 37ème minute, Caféine ? Très intéressante cette vidéo - je n'en attendais pas moins d'une discussion entre GK et CPC. C'est rare quand je reste bloqué pendant une heure et demie sur un plan quasi fixe accompagné d'un son dégueu.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Casque Noir plus probablement.

----------


## Borh

J'aime bien Gamekult (j'y suis même premium), mais je ne comprends pas ce qui fait que c'est un média "alternatif" comme il est présenté dans la vidéo. Gamekult appartient tout de même à TF1, un gros groupe, c'est pas une critique en soit, mais du coup, ça le rend pas alternatif, de mon point de vue.

----------


## Zodex

> Casque Noir plus probablement.


Ah oui, avant Caféine c'est vrai.




> J'aime bien Gamekult (j'y suis même premium), mais je ne comprends pas ce qui fait que c'est un média "alternatif" comme il est présenté dans la vidéo. Gamekult appartient tout de même à TF1, un gros groupe, c'est pas une critique en soit, mais du coup, ça le rend pas alternatif, de mon point de vue.


Un média alternatif c'est un media périodique qui change de sens deux fois par période.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je pense que questions-man entendait par là que GK se distingue de ses concurrents en proposant des choses nouvelles, telles les émissions sur des personnes peu connues dans certains studios, ou encore certaines émissions concernant la musique dans les jeux-vidéo, etc. Cela fait de GK un site un peu à part, qui ne se contente pas du Trio Tragique "news-previews-tests". En plus ils se donnent vraiment du mal pour ces émissions, c'est pas juste un petit bonus vite-fait.
Ce Thomas Cusseau m'a l'air d'être une personne très intelligente en tout cas, déjà dans les vidéos des 15 ans je le trouvais toujours très pertinent.

----------


## ArkSquall

> En attendant qu'ils vous répondent "niet" vous pouvez toujours mater ça :


Merci du partage !

----------


## Fakir Bleu

J'aimerai bien une émission sur les studios de JV apres l'affaire Quantic Dream  ::siffle::

----------


## Croaker

L'émission de la semaine dernière sur le Crédit Lyonnais Presstalis est en accès libre aujourd'hui :

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci aux votants.

----------


## Teto

Oui, l'émission est passionnante.

----------


## ced86

Merci aux votants, 

On sent bien la rage d'Ivan concernant Presstacouille.

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

> Oui, l'émission est passionnante.


J'ai regardé aussi en intégralité et je confirme. L'avenir s'annonce quand même très sombre.... mais c'est intéressant de voir tous ces enjeux et ces difficultés que l'on ignore complètement quand on se contente seulement de lire le mag ou de traîner sur le forum.

----------


## Elemorej

> Oui, l'émission est passionnante.





> Merci aux votants, 
> 
> On sent bien la rage d'Ivan concernant Presstacouille.


Totalement d'accord avec vous, l’émission permet de se faire une meilleure idée de la situation.
Ca met bien en lumière que ce n'est pas tant un problème du secteur qui crée cette situation mais plus un problème de gestion d'une partie du secteur.

Et oui on sent bien la rage comme tu dis d'Ivan et de la dame aussi!

Merci pour le vote des abonnées du coup!!

----------


## Mastaba

> Gazette 585. *Gentils trolls, et affreux harceleurs : les mêmes ?*





> Ne pas hurler avec les loups. Les harceleurs de la "Ligue du LOL" ayant été amplement dénoncés, reste à comprendre dans quel climat, dans quel contexte, a pu se développer ce harcèlement en meute. *Dur à admettre, mais il n'est pas sans lien avec la glorification du " gentil troll", avec la ridiculisation du "old", et ce qu'on appelle plus largement la culture du Web.* Comment les gentils trolls sont-ils devenus d'affreux harceleurs ?


Oh wow, donc maintenant le "old" et le troll sont assimilés à du harcèlement?  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est un résumé putaclick afin de vendre leur émission ou ils sont vraiment descendu aussi bas?   :<_<: 

Juste pour rappel mais le old c'est quand on signifie qu'une info est déjà passée dans le thread, un petit peu comme quand on se fait "griller" pour répondre à une question. Difficile d'y voir une quelconque forme de harcèlement.

Le troll quand à lui a pour but de faire déraper un débat et non pas de s'attaquer à qui que ce soit, un troll correctement effectué ne doit d'ailleurs pas avoir besoin d'intervenir à nouveau.

Le troll ne "hurle pas avec les loups", bien au contraire étant donné que sa caractéristique est d'aller volontairement à contre-courant d'un sujet sensible. Il joue avec la bêtise de ceux qui vont d'indigner au quart de tour sans réfléchir ni apporter de réponse rationnelle et vont plutôt tomber dans le piège de la facilité. La flamewar est ainsi auto-alimentée.
Le troll n'est pas nouveau, il doit au moins dater des BBS et des newsgroups. La fameuse "culture du web" qui semble ici totalement incomprise.

Il est aussi finalement plus intelligent que le bête provocateur pour lequel on voudrait le faire passer, parce qu'il implique que les autres participants vont être suffisamment intelligents pour ne pas tomber dans son piège, et pourquoi pas le troller en retour. (C'est rarement le cas.)

On pourrait aussi parler des trolls russe, chinois ou autre qui sont payés pour faire du lobbying; mais là non plus il ne s'agit pas d'attaquer et encore moins de harceler des personnes mais de disséminer la propagande pour laquelle on est payé.

Par contre on pourrait beaucoup parler des SJW justiciers de la tolérance de twitter qui quant à eux vont effectivement aller harceler et lyncher des personnes en meute sous prétexte de progrès social. (exemple: August Ames)

----------


## eKaps

Je déterre un peu mais il me reste 4 parrainages d'un mois pour ceux que ça intéresse. Suffit de m'envoyer votre email en mp  ::):

----------

